# جولة صحفية يومية (متجدد يوميا )



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

اتمنى الا ينقل من المنتدى العام  الذى احبة بالفعل 

كثقافة عامة بالمنتدى العام 

الحقيقة اقرا عدة جرائد ومجلات 

ساحاول ان اشرككم معى 

بجولة يومية فى احدث واجمل الاخبار والجديد  بكل المجالات 



اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع سبب استفادة ومتعة لكل من يقراءة 



متجدد يومى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2010)

*متابع يا ايمي طبعا

لان بقالي فتره مش بقرأ جرايد ع النت زي الاول

كسل تقريبا لكن موضوعك هيفيدني كتير

متاااااااااابع​*


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2010)

فعلا يا ايمى  هيكون حلو اوى 

ان الواحد يتاع الاخبار عن طريق المنتدى 

ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبتى 
​


----------



## losivertheprince (6 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح 
أقطع مناخيرى من أول صباعى الكبير لغاية رجلى الرابعة لو مكنتيش هتجيبى نص الكلام من مجلة الحوادث والنص التانى من مجلة زوقينى يا عمتى علشان ماما بتجيب عيش*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

خبر مضحك..

شوفوا الفرق بينا وبينهم..

هنا العالم عايزة تاكل بعضها وهناك حتى الحيوان له قيمة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*اليكم الخبر..*















معبد لاقامة الجنازات للحيوانات الاليفة






خصص معبد في بانكوك تقديم خدمات الجنازات للحيوانات الآليفة ، حيث خصص المعبد ليتوافد محبو الحيوانات الثكالى لوداع أصدقائهم الحيوانات في طقوس جنائزية كاملة تبدأ بصلاة قصيرة يقوم بها الرهبان وعملية تستغرق ساعتين لحرق الجثة ورحلة إلى أسفل النهر لنشر رمادها. وبدأ المعبد في حرق الكلاب والقطط الضالة منذ حوالي عقد من الزمن قبل أن يبدأ في تقديم خدمات الجنازة للحيوانات الأليفة مثل السلاحف والأسماك والأرانب والقردة، ويؤوي الآن خمس إلى 15 جنازة يوميا


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

خصلة من شعر نابليون تباع في مزاد مقابل 13 الف دولار





بيعت خصلة من شعر نابليون بونابرت نزعت من رأسه بعد موته مقابل 13 الف دولار في مزاد في نيوزيلندا.

وتم تركيب خطوط هاتفية اضافية خصيصا لعملية البيع لمواكبة التدفق غير المتوقع من مشترين دوليين يسعون لاقتناص خصلة الشعر التي نزعت من رأس الامبراطور الفرنسي السابق بعد يوم واحد من موته في 1821 بينما كان في المنفى بجزيرة سانت هيلينا.

وخصلة الشعر كانت جزءا من مجموعة جلبها الى نيوزيلندا في 1864 دينزل ايبتسون وهو ضابط مؤن وفنان بريطاني.

وخدم ايبتسون في سانت هيلينا خلال السنوات الستة التي احتجز فيها نابليون في الجزيرة بعد ان هزم في معركة ووترلو.

وباع احفاد ايبتسون المجموعة المكونة من نحو 40 قطعة تشمل رسومات بيد ايبتسون لنابليون وهو على فراش الموت وعمره 51 عاما.

وقال هاميش كوني المدير الاداري لدار مزادات ارت زائد اوبجيكت Art+Object لتلفزيون رويترز "المجموعة كانت في حالة ممتازة حقا والعائلة يجب ان تشكر لحفاظها على هذه المادة طوال هذه المدة. لقد مر حوالي 200 عام."

وقالت دار المزادات ان خصلة الشعر اشتراها احد هواة جمع المقتنيات في لندن الذي لم يكشف عن اسمه.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

اخبار السيارات 



 فولكسفاغن غولف آر السادس من العجلات ، رياضة 
Volkswagen Golf VI R by Sport-Wheels​ فولكسفاغن غولف آر السادس من العجلات ، رياضة 
​​














الطريق الاختبار : هوندا الخامس فاخرة 














 بي ام دبليو M5 Nowack هانز الطبعة : أول اطلالة 









*Audi R8 by SR Auto Group: First Look​ أودي R8 من قبل مجموعة سيارات ريال : أول اطلالة *


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

لماذا يقل المسيحيون في الشرق الأوسط؟

*7/7/2010*
* عندما يعيش أفراد من ديانات مختلفة جنباً إلى جنب، فإن الاحتمال الأكبر أن يروا بعضهم البعض على أنهم بشر وليس أعداء مجهولي الهوية، لذا من شأن فقدان المسيحيين في الأراضي الفلسطينية وإسرائيل أن يكون أمراً مأساوياً.

كريستين تشيك

في كل أنحاء الشرق الأوسط، حيث ولدت المسيحية وكان أتباعها في يوم من الأيام يكوّنون جزءاً لا بأس به من السكان، أصبح المسيحيون الآن أقليات صغيرة. وبسبب عوامل مختلفة -البحث عن فرص أفضل في الخارج، ووضعهم كأهداف للصراع الطائفي في العراق، وانخفاض معدل المواليد، والتمييز- يبقى هذا الاتجاه صحيحاً في كل أنحاء المنطقة حيث حافظ المسيحيون على وجودهم على مدى ألفيتين كاملتين من الزمان.

* أين يتضاءل المسيحيون أكثر؟

في كل أنحاء المنطقة، كان المسيحيون يكوّنون أكثر من 20% من السكان في أوائل القرن العشرين؛ واليوم، يكوّنون أقل من 10%. وقد شهد العراق ربما أكثر الانخفاضات. فقد تراوحت تقديرات سكانه من المسيحيين في وقت الغزو الأمريكي عام 2003 بين 800000 و 1.4 مليون نسمة -أي ما يقرب من نسبة 5% من عدد السكان- ولكن بعد استهدافهم بأعمال القتل والاختطاف والتهديدات، فر الكثيرون منهم. وبذلك كان تناقصهم يحدث بنسب أعلى كثيراً من نسب مواطنيهم من الشيعة والسنة: يقدر أن نسبة 20% من اللاجئين العراقيين بالخارج هم من المسيحيين. وما يبقى بالعراق الآن يقدر بنحو 500000 إلى 600000 مسيحي.

* لماذا تنخفض أعدادهم؟

خارج العراق، الذي هو حالة متفردة، الدافع الأكثر شيوعاً هو الاقتصاد، وليس الاضطهاد. "يريد الناس السعي إلى حياة أفضل، وهذا ينطبق على كل الناس في المنطقة، والمسلمين كذلك"، كما تقول فيونا ماكالوم، الأستاذة بجامعة سكوتلندا والتي تقوم بدراسة المجتمعات المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط. ولكن المسيحيين في المنطقة كانوا دائماً وبشكل تقليدي في مكانة أفضل تسمح لهم بالهجرة من نظرائهم من المسلمين بسبب مستوياتهم التعليمية الأعلى.

وفي ظل معدل مواليد أقل من المسلمين، من المتوقع أن ينخفض عدد السكان المسيحيين حتى بدون الهجرة حيث إن معدل مواليد المسلمين يفوق معدل مواليد المسيحيين. كما أن التمييز الديني هو عامل آخر. ففي مصر، يقول المسيحيون الأقباط إنهم يتعرضون لتمييز حكومي منظم. وفي الأراضي الفلسطينية، يقول المسيحيون إنهم يواجهون تخويفا وسرقة للأراضي. * هل هناك المزيد من التوتر مع المسلمين الآن؟

لا شك أن الصراع الطائفي في العراق يتصاعد. وفي إسرائيل، العلاقات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين مستقرة بصفة عامة، كما تقول الدكتورة أونا ماكجاهيرن، التي أنهت مؤخراً رسالتها للدكتوراة حول المسيحيين الفلسطينيين في إسرائيل. "بينما توجد عناصر داخل كلا المجتمعين ترى الآخر بصورة أكثر عدائية، فإن هناك إجماعاً أوسع على الوحدة وقبول الآخر، وهو إجماع قائم ويبني على الأنماط التاريخية للتعايش في المنطقة". وفي بعض الحالات، كما تضيف ماكجاهيرن، فإن ما يجمع المجتمعين معا هو ما يتصورانه من محاولات إسرائيلية لبذر بذور الشقاق بينهما.

لقد كانت التوترات الطائفية هادئة في مصر على مدى عقود، مع وجود بعض الاستثناءات الدورية. يقول هلال خاشان، أستاذ الدراسات السياسية بالجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت، إن التوتر لم يزدد، ولكن تم إعطاء انتباه أكبر للعنف ضد المسيحيين، سواء في مصر أو في العراق. "إن ممارسات العنف التي تحدث بدافع من الأمور الشخصية هي أمر متكرر، ولكنها تبرز في الأخبار عندما تتضمن مسلمين مقابل أقباط"، كما يقول.

وفي سوريا، حيث انخفض عدد المسيحيين إلى 10%، هناك توترات أقل. والرئيس بشار الأسد، مهتم بالإبقاء على الصراع الطائفي مقيداً، ويقوم نظامه بشكل حاسم بشن الحملات على التطرف الإسلامي. وحسب د. ماكالوم، يشعر كثير من المسيحيين السوريين بأنهم يستطيعون المشاركة في الدولة والمجتمع، رغم أنهم يشكون من التمييز ضدهم في التحول من وإلى الأديان والزواج بين مختلفي الديانات.

* هل صعود الإسلام السياسي أحد العوامل؟

في مصر، حيث كانت النساء في يوم من الأيام ترتدي التنانير القصيرة في الشارع، أصبحت معظم النساء الآن محجبات.

إنها واحدة من إشارات عديدة إلى الدور المتنامي الذي يلعبه الإسلام في حياة المصريين، وهو ما يمكن أن يترك المسيحيين لشعور بعدم الراحة. "لا يمكنك أن تتجاهل كلية أنه كان هناك دائماً صعود في الإسلام السياسي.. والواضح أنك إن لم تكن جزءاً من ذلك، فإنك ستشعر أنك مختلف ولو قليلاً"، كما تقول ماكالوم. وعندما يرى المسيحيون صعود حماس في الأراضي الفلسطينية أو حزب الله في لبنان، فإن كثيراً منهم يشعرون بالقلق المتزايد على مكانهم في التاريخ.

* ماذا كان أثر النزوح إقليميا؟

عندما يغادر المسيحيون الشرق الأوسط، يقلق البعض أنهم سيتركون خلفهم مجتمعاً متزايد الاستقطاب. فعندما يعيش أفراد من ديانات مختلفة جنباً إلى جنب، فإن الاحتمال الأكبر أن يروا بعضهم البعض على أنهم بشر وليس أعداء مجهولي الهوية، كما تقول ماكالوم. إن من شأن فقدان المسيحيين في الأراضي الفلسطينية وإسرائيل، كما تقول ماكالوم، أن يكون أمراً مأساوياً. "حيث التنوع يحتم التوفيق ويولّد الإبداع. وبدون وجود الفلسطينيين المسيحيين أو الدروز أو المسلمين أو اليهود، سيصبح المجتمع أكثر استقطاباً وتصبح الخيارات السياسية أكثر تشدداً". خدمة كريستيان ساينس مونيتور 

مجلة sohabiba


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

احدث خطوط الديكور الثلاثاء 6 يوليو 2010





*



*





*



*





*



*





*



*





*



*





*



*




*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

القاهرة (ا ف ب) - اعلنت زوجة المفكر المصري المثير للجدل نصر حامد ابو زيد وفاته صباح الاثنين في مستشفى الشيخ زايد التخصصي عن 67 عاما.
وقالت ابتهال سالم ان ابو زيد توفي اثر اصابته بفيروس مجهول خلال زيارة له لاندونيسيا قبل بضعة اسابيع عن عمر يناهز 67 عاما.
وكان ابو زيد اثار جدلا بكتاباته في الفكر الاسلامي والديني ومعارضته سلطة النص المطلقة، ادى الى صدور قرار من محكمة الاحوال الشخصية بتطليقه من زوجته لانه اعتبر مرتدا عن الاسلام.
وقد اضطر للجوء مع زوجته استاذة الادب الفرنسي في جامعة القاهرة للجوء الى هولندا اثر هذا الحكم.
وابو زيد مولود في قحافة احدى قرى طنطا في العاشر من تموز/يوليو 1943 وانهى دراسته في قسم اللاسلكي عام 1960 وعمل بضعة سنوات حتى استطاع ان يوفر لنفسه فرصة الدراسة الجامعية.
وحصل نصر حامد ابو زيد على الليسانس من قسم اللغة العربية وآدابها بكلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة 1972 بتقدير ممتاز ثم ماجستير من القسم نفسه والكلية في الدراسات الاسلامية في 1976 بتقدير ممتاز.
كما حصل على دكتوراه من القسم نفسه والكلية في الدراسات الاسلامية في 1979. وقد عمل استاذا في جامعة القاهرة.
واصدر ابو زيد العديد من الكتب من اهمها "الاتجاه العقلي في التفسير دراسة في قضية المجاز في القران عند المعتزلة" و"فلسفة التأويل دراسة في تاويل القران عند محيي الدين بن عربي" و"انظمة العلامات فى اللغة والادب والثقافة مدخل الى السميوطيقا" و"مفهوم النص دراسة في علوم القران".


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

تخيل أنك تقود سيارتك ثم تتوقف في الطريق وتدخل محطة بنزين، لكن بدلاً من أن تغذي سيارتك بالوقود ،تأخذ فيشة وتضعها فى المقبس، فتشحن بطارية سيارتك كالهاتف المحمول ثم تنطلق بها. هذه التصورات ليست مشهدا من فيلم خيال علمي، بل من أرض الواقع، وألمانيا هي من بين الدول التي تستخدم فيها السيارات الكهربائية، واستنادا إلى إحصائيات اتحاد السيارات الألماني وصل عدد مستخدمي السيارات الكهربائية فى ألمانيا في عام 2009 إلى 1452 شخصا. ومن العوامل الهامة لهذا التطور ازدياد الوعي لحماية البيئة والحفاظ على الموارد، فالسيارة الكهربائية تعد حلا جيدا لتقليل عوادم ثاني أكسيد الكربون وترشيد استهلاك النفط.
جذب المستهلك
و تناقش الحكومة الألمانية حالياً إمكانيات جذب المستهلك عن طريق تقديم مساعدات مالية لتخفيض سعر السيارة، فالسيارة الكهربائية تكون عادة باهظة الثمن، إذ يتراوح ثمنها في المتوسط ما بين14000 و 24000 يورو وقد يصل إلى 50000 يورو، وذلك بسبب ارتفاع تكلفة تصنيع بطاريتها. ومن أجل حل هذه المشكلة أعلنت الوزيرة الألمانية للبحث العلمي أنيته شافان عن وضع برنامج خاص بتطوير بطاريات أيونات الليثيوم المستخدمة في السيارة الكهربائية ، كي تكون أكثر فاعلية وأقل سعرا. وقالت الوزيرة إن هدفها هو ارتفاع عدد مستخدمي السيارات الكهربائية في ألمانيا إلى مليون شخص حتى عام 2015. وتهتم شركات التقنيات أيضا بتطوير بطاريات السيارات الكهربائية،فقد طور هندريك هان، مدير شركة ايفونيك لي تك، بطارية جديدة تغطيها بودرة سيراميكية تطيل المسافات التي يمكن أن تقطعها السيارة حتى تحتاج إلى الشحن مجددا. ونجح هندريك في جذب العديد من شركات صناعة السيارات لاستخدام البطارية الجديدة في الموديلات المتوقع نزولها إلى الأسواق عام 2012. 
صعوبات التسويق
وكما تقول أنيته شولتس من شركة سميلس إي موبيليتي لتسويق السيارات، ليس السعر وحده هو الذي يعوق عملية التسويق حتى الآن، بل يرجع هذا أيضا إلى المسافة التي تستطيع السيارة أن تسيرها بدون إعادة شحن البطارية، فبالمعدل المتوسط يجب أن يتم إعادة شحن البطارية بعد حوالي 100 كم. وتبين شولتس أيضا أنه من الممكن شحن البطارية التي تمكن السيارة من قطع مسافة مائة كم بواسطة مقبس الكهرباء بكراج المنزل، خلال مدة تتراوح بين خمسين دقيقة وتسع ساعات، حسب الشاحن المستخدم، مع العلم أنه توجد عدة محطات شحن، يمكن الشحن من خلالها بأسعار رمزية، كأداة دعاية لشركات الكهرباء الداعمة لهذه السيارات.
ومن ناحية أخرى اتخذ أعضاء جمعية المنتجين الأوروبيين خطوة أخرى لجذب المستهلك، فقد اتفقوا خلال اجتماع لهم قبل أيام على توحيد معايير شحن بطاريات السيارات الإلكترونية، من أجل ضمان استخدام الكهرباء بأمان، وتسهيل استخدامها. 
ومع ذلك لا تلوح حتى الآن بوادر ازدهار سريع لسوق السيارات الكهربائية في ألمانيا، فقد بينت دراسة ، تم فيها سبر آراء حوالي ألف شخص، أن الغالية العظمى لا تخطط لشراء سيارة كهربائية قبل عشر إلى خمسة عشر عاماً.
ويبقى السؤال مفتوحاً: متى ستتحول السيارات الحالية إلى جزء من التاريخ، وتصبح السيارة الكهربائية هي الحاضر؟
الكاتبة:منى حفنى
مراجعة: منى صالح


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*MSN *


*فوائد فيتامين ألف للأم الحامل والجنين*





كان فريق من الباحثين قد أثبت، في عام 1999، أن منح فيتامين "ألف" للأجنة يقلل من مخاطر تعرض السيدات الحوامل اللاتي يعانين من سوء التغذية، إلى الوفاة. 

وأراد نفس هذا الفريق أن يعرف ما إذا كان هذا المكمل الغذائي يُحَسِّن أيضاً من صحة الأجنة نفسها. فوجد أن الأطفال الذين تلقوا هذا الفيتامين، عندما كانوا أجنة، يتمتعون بوظائف تنفسية أفضل من غيرهم.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*مرحى للفلفل! *






سواء كان الأحمر أو الأخضر أو الأصفر، الفلفل فاكهة (نعم الفلفل فاكهة!) غنية بفيتامين C ومضادات الأكسدة التي تحمل فوائد رائعة للجلد والخلايا. يتمتع الفلفل بأنه قليل السعرات الحرارية كما أنه يحتوي على الألياف والأملاح المعدنية وهي ليست هينة أبداً إذا أردتي الحفاظ على قوامك دون الإضرار بأجهزة الجسم. 

العيب الوحيد للفلفل هو أن قشرته لا يهضم بسهولة لكن فوائده تستحق أن تزيلي القشرة بعناية بواسطة أداة تقشير الخضروات أو بعد وضعه في شواية الفرن.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

حين يحدث فيضان أو إعصار، وحين يعم الجفاف ويزداد التصحر، فإن الضرر يصيب جميع المواطنين في المناطق المنكوبة. لكن هل يتضرر الجميع بنفس المستوى؟ ماريون روله من منظمة "نساء من أجل عدالة مناخية" تقول بأن النساء يعانين من التغيرات المناخية أكثر مما يعاني الرجال وتطالب بالمساواة بين الجنسين. هذا لا يعني المطالبة بأن يعاني الرجال أكثر، وإنما المطالبة بإيلاء معاناة النساء الاهتمام الكافي.
تأسست المنظمة، التي تتخذ من برلين مقرا لها وتقود شبكة تضم منظمات نسائية بيئية من عدة دول، في عام 1999 من أجل التنسيق بين منظمات المجتمع المدني ذات العلاقة بحقوق المرأة والتغير المناخي. وتربط هذه المنظمة بين حقوق المرأة فيما يخص التغير المناخي وبين النظم السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية القائمة، التي ترى أنها أدت إلى حدوث التغير المناخي.
وفي ندوة أقيمت في إطار فعاليات منتدى دويتشه فيله الإعلامي قالت ماريون روله، إن منظمة "نساء من أجل عدالة مناخية" لا تدعو إلى معاملة النساء بلطف من باب الشفقة والاحترام، بل تدعو إلى "تحقيق حقوق المرأة والمساواة من خلال توفير برامج في المجتمع والسياسة تراعي هذه الحقوق" وطالبت بتوزيع عادل بين الجنسين لأموال دعم المشاريع المتعلقة بمعالجة الآثار الناجمة عن الكوارث الطبيعية والتغير المناخي وبشكل يراعي احتياجات النساء. 

لا عدالة في آثار الكوارث الطبيعية

ودعمت نينا سوميرا من الفلبين والعضو في شبكة "نساء من أجل عدالة مناخية" وجهة النظر هذه من خلال حديثها عن الكوارث الطبيعية التي حلت بالفلبين ودول جنوب شرق آسيا وكيف كان أثرها على النساء أكبر من أثرها على الرجال. ففي شهر أيلول سبتمبر الماضي ضرب إعصار "أوندي" مناطق شاسعة من فيتنام وعرضت صورا تظهر قرى وأحياء بأكملها تغطيها مياه الفيضانات، لكنها أشارت إلى وجود فروق في أثر هذه الفيضانات على الفقراء والأغنياء وعلى الرجال والنساء. 
وقالت سوميرا إن نسبة تأثر النساء والبنات بالتغير المناخي وما ينجم عنه من كوارث طبيعية تزيد بمقدار 14 ضعفا عن تأثر الرجال. فعدد النساء اللواتي قتلن في تسونامي 2004 في إندونيسيا بلغ ثلاثة أضعاف عدد الرجال لأن عددا قليلا من النساء يُجدن السباحة مقارنة بالرجال. كما أشارت إلى أن مشاكل العديد من النساء تبدأ بعد انحسار مياه الفيضانات إذ يتم تزويج البنات قسرا لأنهن فقدن ذويهن كما تم تسجيل زيادة ملحوظة في عدد أحداث العنف ضد النساء بعد هذه الكوارث وزيادة حالات اغتصاب البنات اللواتي تم إنقاذهن. 

من يلحق الضرر الأكبر بالبيئة؟
من جهتها أشارت ماريون روله إلى الفرق بين دور الرجال والنساء في التغير المناخي، وضربت على ذلك أمثلة حول الاختلاف في سلوك الجنسين فيما يتعلق باستهلاك اللحوم والكهرباء واستخدام المواصلات، وطالبت بضرورة وجود أرقام وبيانات عن هذه الفروق، معتبرة أن الرجال يتسببون أكثر من النساء في التغير المناخي خاصة وأنهم يسيطرون على صناعة القرار. ورغم ذلك لاحظت روله تغيرا إيجابيا على هذا الصعيد يتمثل في زيادة عدد المنظمات النسائية مع تزايد الاهتمام بقضايا المرأة في دول الجنوب، لكنها أكدت على الحاجة لخبراء أكثر في مجال أبحاث "الجندر" وقضايا المرأة. 
وانتقدت ماريون روله ونينا سوميرا التركيز على التكنولوجيا لحل المشاكل الناجمة عن التغير المناخي في العالم، وأشارتا إلى أن انبعاثات الغازات المسببة للاحتباس الحراري زادت بنسبة 14.5 في المائة منذ التوقيع على اتفاقية كيوتو للحد من هذه الانبعاثات، كما انتقدتا "تجارة الكربون" لأنها تعني زيادة الانبعاثات لمن يملك الأموال ويقدرعلى الدفع، أي "إذا دفعت أكثر يمكنك تلويث البيئة أكثر". ورغم إشادة سوميرا بإصلاح القوانين المتعلقة بالمرأة وحقوقها في العديد من الدول، إلا أن استفادة النساء من هذا الإصلاح تبقى محدودة إذا كانت أوضاعهن المالية صعبة.
الكاتب: عبد الرحمن عثمان 
مراجعة: طارق أنكاي


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*

السيارات*




*إطلاق مازدا 3 رسمياً في السوق المصري*








إحتفلت مجموعة شركات جي بي أوتو بأطلاق السيارة Mazda 3  الجديدة كلياً في السوق المصري لتعلن الشركة عن بداية عصر جديد مليء بالأنجازات والنجاحات  لسيارات مازدا في مصر ، وقال د رؤف غبور أن سيارات مازدا حققت نجاحاً كبيراً في العالم ونحن نتوقع ان تواصل هذا النجاح في السوق المصرية.

 وأوضح أن توكيل مازدا في مصر سيشهد أنطلاقة قوية خلال الفترة القليلة المقبلة حيث ستولي مجموعة جي بي أوتو لماركة مازدا اهتماماً كبيراً من شأنة الحصول على أكبر نصيب من حجم مبيعات هذة الفئة في السوق المصرية وأضاف أن المجموعة بدأت في إنشاء مراكز لخدمة وصيانة سيارات مازدا لتوفير اعلي درجات الراحة لعشاق مازدا في مصر .

*حفلة أسطورية لحاصدة الجوائز MAZDA 3*

ومن جانبة فال  يوجي ناكامينى ، المدير التنفيذي و المدير العام قطاع المبيعات الخارجي ( شركة مازدا موتورز) ممثلاً عن شركة مازدا موتورز أنا في غاية السعادة  والإهتمام لتقديم شركة مازدا لصناعة السيارات في هذه اللحظة الهامة لمسيرة مازدا في مصر، إحياء مازدا في مصر  بالتعاون مع أكبر شركات السيارات في مصر جي بي أوتو اطلاق الجيل  الجديد من منتاجتنا علي استراتيجية علامتنا التجارية الذي أطلق عليها (زووم زووم)، 


واشار الي ان  مازدا  ستحتفل بالذكري السنوية بمرور 90 عاماً خلال شهر يناير القادم و من دواعي سرورنا  أن تكون قادرة علي العودة مرة أخري الي السوق المصرية مع حصد الجوائز لفئة  السيارات المتوسطة المنخفضة  مازدا 3 في هذه السنة التذكارية بعد غياب طويل عن السوق .


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2010)

*تم حذف المشاركات السياسيه
رجاء الالتزام بالقوانين
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## سور (6 يوليو 2010)

ميررررررسى ايمى للموضوع الثقافى الرائع
متابعه كل اخبارك الشيقه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم حذف المشاركات السياسيه​*
> *رجاء الالتزام بالقوانين*
> 
> *سلام ونعمه*​


 






شكرا استاذة دونا للتنبية 

لكن كنت اعتقد ان الخبر المنشور ليس بة ما يخالف

لانى لا اناقش راى سياسى 

انما اعرض خبر فقط 

عموما خطا غير مقصود


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> ميررررررسى ايمى للموضوع الثقافى الرائع
> 
> متابعه كل اخبارك الشيقه
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 





وجودك ومحبتك وصدقك فى كل حرف تكتبية  و تنظقية سور 
هو الحدث الاكثر تشويقا بالنسبة لى 
فى كل منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

المصرى اليوم 


http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=261574&IssueID=1823


*«المصرى اليوم» تنشر «أوقات» تطبيق التعريفة الجديدة لـ«الكهرباء» على الصناعات كثيفة الاستهلاك*

* كتب *  عادل البهنساوى    ٦/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

حسن يونس

كشفت مصادر مطلعة بوزارة الكهرباء والطاقة لـ«المصرى اليوم»، أمس، عن تفاصيل التطبيقات الجديدة لقرار تحريك أسعار الكهرباء، على النشاط الصناعى كثيف الاستهلاك خلال أوقات الذروة. 
قالت المصادر - طلبت عدم نشر أسمائها - «إن تعليمات شفهية صدرت من الشركة القابضة لكهرباء مصر، إلى شركة نقل الكهرباء، باعتماد المحاسبة على القرار الجديد من أول يوليو، بزيادة الأسعار ٥٠ %، خلال فترة الذروة». وأوضحت المصادر: «أن الشركة القابضة حددت فترة الذروة الصيفية من الساعة ٧.٣٠ مساء إلى ١١ ليلا ومن الخامسة إلى التاسعة مساء فى الشتاء».
وأشارت إلى أن التعليمات شملت مراجعة أنظمة عدادات المحاسبة بكل المصانع، لتكون المحاسبة على ساعة الاستهلاك حتى تتمكن من التفرقة بين فترات الذروة وخارج الذروة، وسيكون مشتركو الجهد الفائق من المصانع كثيفة الاستهلاك، التى تشمل الحديد والأسمنت والأسمدة والألومنيوم والنحاس والبتروكيماويات، ملزمين، خلال فترة استهلاك الذروة بدفع زيادة ٥٠% من سعر الكيلو وات / ساعة، المقرر من مجلس الوزراء والبالغ ٢٠.٢ قرش و ٢٤.٥ قرش لمشتركى الجهد العالى لهذه المصانع و٣٣.٤ قرش للمشتركين على الجهد المتوسط، بقدرة أكبر من ٥٠٠ كيلوفولت لهذه الصناعات . 
وأضافت المصادر أن البنك الدولى كان أعد دراسة شاملة للتعريفة المزدوجة للنشاط الصناعى، الذى يلتهم ٣٥ % من إجمالى الكهرباء فى مصر، لنقل أحماله إلى خارج الذروة. 
وأوضحت أن «دراسة البنك الدولى شملت العملاء الصناعيين والمنزليين أيضا، إلا أن أطرافا من اللجنة الرسمية بوزارة الكهرباء والطاقة، المكلفة بدراسة تقرير البنك الدولى، اعترضت على الجزء الخاص بالمنازل ورأت تطبيقه كارثة على المشتركين، مما أدى إلى تأجيل التطبيق لحين إعداد دراسة أخرى من جانب «الكهرباء» و«حماية المستهلك» بالتنسيق مع الشركة القابضة لكهرباء مصر.
وتابعت المصادر: «إن تطبيق التعريفة المزدوجة لا يستهدف فى الأساس جمع الأموال، لكن تخفيف الضغط على شبكة الكهرباء، فى أوقات الذروة وترشيد الاستهلاك وتشجيع استهلاك الكهرباء فى الصناعة فى غير ساعات الذروة، مما يعمل على توفير الاستثمارات اللازمة لإنشاء محطات كهربائية جديدة لتلبية احتياجات خطط التنمية».


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=261506&IssueID=1823*


*دعوى قضائية ضد «Dell» والسبب عيوب الصناعة *

* كتب *  عمرو بدوى    ٦/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠



أقامت إحدى الشركات الأمريكية وتدعى «A.I.T» دعوى قضائية بالمحكمة الفيدرالية فى نورث كارولينا، ضد شركة Dell تتهمها ببيع ٢٠٠٠ جهاز كمبيوتر ردىء مسببة بذلك خسارة للشركة تقدر بملايين الدولارات.
وقالت صحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» الأمريكية فى تقرير نشر مؤخراً عقب الكشف عن ملفات القضية، إن الشركة المتضررة طلبت إصلاح الضرر، فحاولت Dell بيع كمبيوترات مكتبية أخرى مرتفعة الثمن كأحد الحلول، ووفقاً للتحقيقات قامت Dell باستبدال Mother Board رديئة من داخل الكمبيوترات المعيبة بأخرى بنفس العيوب.
وقال محلل الكمبيوتر السابق لدى وكالة الأمن القومى الأمريكى «آيرا وينكلر» والاستشارى التقنى لدى الشركة المتضررة «لقد باعوا ملايين الأجهزة مع علمهم بما ستسببه من أضرار لا مفر منها». 
وأضافت الصحيفة: أن الشركة العملاقة باعت بين مايو ٢٠٠٣ ويوليو ٢٠٠٥ ما يقرب من ١١.٨ مليون جهاز من طراز OptiPlex (خط إنتاجها الرئيسى من PC) للشركات والمؤسسات والمنظمات الحكومية وهى مدمجة بمكثفات كهربائية رديئة الصنع يتسرب السائل الكيميائى منها مما يعرض النظام للفشل التام بشكل مفاجئ ويؤدى أحياناً للحريق إذا تعرض الجهاز لحرارة مفرطة. 
ومن جهة أخرى قال «جيس بلاكبيرن» محامى شركة Dell: القضية لاتزال منظورة أمام المحكمة، بينما رفضت هيئة الدفاع ادعاءات A.I.T وردت فى كتاب أرسلته للشركة المدعية أن هذه المشكلة خاصة بشركة «Nichicon» اليابانية التى قامت بتوريد المكثفات الكهربائية لـ Dell، وقامت الشركة من جانبها على إثر شكاوى المستخدمين المتزايدة بتمديد فترة الضمان


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

المصرى اليوم


 http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=259002





مقالات مميزة للاستاذ جلال عامر 

:download:

*المواطن الساندوتش*

*بقلم* جلال عامر فى الهندسة الفاصل بين «نقطتين» هو خط مستقيم، وفى الأفراح الفاصل بين نقطتين هو وصلة غنائية، وأقرب طريق إلى قلب الزوج دون سيارة هو «الساندوتش»، وأقرب طريق إلى قلب الرجل بالسيارة هو «المحور»، ونحن ضد الفوضى لذلك فإن البلد دون «شرطة» سوف تصبح «فوضى»، 
ومن الممكن وقتها أن أى حد يفوز فى الانتخابات أو تقف فى «زوره» كلمة فيموت بإسفكسيا الخنق، أو يسافر على الطريق دون مرافق يراقبه ويتكلم فى التليفون براحته، فاتقوا الله ولا تحملوها فوق طاقتها، فالسياسة تخطئ والأمن يعلن النتيجة، وأنا أحب الصول خميس وأعتبره ولى أمرى ومثلى الأعلى ووجوده عندنا فى العمارة وسؤاله للبواب عن ساكن معناه أنه جاء ليخرب شقة ويعمر زنزانة، وعلى رأى اللواء «غلباوى» الذى ينام فى التليفزيون، لا يخاف الشرطة إلا المجرمون ولا تزوج المحكمة إلا المسيحيين، وغير معقول أن أكلمك كل يوم عن الفساد وحضرتك تكلمنى عن التزوير، 
فنحن نطالب بالتزوير أقصد بالتغيير، لذلك كلمنى عن بكره وابعد عن إمبارح باخاف من الذكرى وسهمها الجارح، وأنا طالب «مراسلين» للمقال، أى واحد يعرف واحدة شعرها أصفر ومتجوزة جار أقرع يبلغنى أو يبلغ الكسب غير المشروع، فأكثر من مسؤول سابق عنده جزيرة فى اليونان وأكثر من مسؤول حالى عنده جزيرة فى النيل، ومجموعة الجزر فى الجغرافيا اسمها «أرخبيل»، فلا أعرف إن كانوا هم الذين أخذوا «الأرخبيل» أم نحن، فكله عند العرب «آمون».. 
لذلك سعدنا بقرار السيد وزير الزراعة بعدم هدم «المنتجعات» المقامة على أراضى الاستصلاح الزراعى واعتبارها محصولاً صيفياً مثل البطيخ.. إبنك عامل إيه فى الثانوية العامة؟ طبعاً أخذ الساندوتشات وسلم على الوزير واستلم ورقة الأسئلة، فاضل يجاوب وينجح وتشترى له جزيرة فى إندونيسيا أو تدخله «شرطة» وتبعته يضربنى.. 
فى بلادنا السياسة تحمى تجاوزات الأمن والأمن يحمى تجاوزات السياسة، لنحصل على المواطن «الساندوتش» المحصور بين السياسة والأمن، وبين الوطنى والإخوان وبين المحامين والقضاة.. من أيام عثمان أحمد عثمان، وكل وزير إسكان له معنا مشكلة، الوزير يبنى المنتجعات والصول خميس يخرب الشقق وأنا رأييى، كساندوتش قديم أن نأخذ منه فندق «آمون» ونعطيه «معبد آمون».. لكن هل يأخذ أحد رأى «الساندوتش» قبل أن يأكله؟


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*الصندوق القومى للرشاوى *

* 
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=259804

* 



*بقلم* جلال عامر



دائماً نحن نمر بمرحلة دقيقة وكأننا سوف نصل يوماً إلى «القولون»، فالدنيا ربيع والجو فظيع والصيف يصل غداً ودرجة الحرارة فى أسوان (٥٠) وفى القاهرة (٤٥) وفى الإسكندرية (٣٨)، لكننا نأمل من السيد الوزير الإنسان أن يعيد توزيع الدرجات رأفة بنا عند موزع معتمد، ويا نسبة الرطوبة عقبالنا كلنا ونبنى طوبة طوبة فى عش حبنا فالبلد مليانة عرق لكن دون إنتاج.. 
وكانت الحكومات فى الصيف تنتقل إلى البحر الأبيض فأصبحت تنتقل إلى البحر الأحمر ومعها الأجهزة والمساعدين وبقعة الزيت.. وحالة الجو تتحكم فى نوع الجرائم، ففى الصيف خناقات وفى الشتاء انتخابات، وفى نوع الفاكهة ففى الحر بطيخ وفى البرد سرقة بنوك.. 
وأنهى مجلس الشعب أعماله وحضر «الكهربائى» وفك المراوح من السقف وركبها فى الدوائر استعداداً للانتخابات القادمة، وحتى لا يحمض الصندوق خاصة أن التعليمات هذا العام هى فرز الأصوات قبل الإدلاء بها توفيراً للوقت.. 
وأنا عندى مروحة بلاستيك بريشة واحدة لا نافعة ولا شافعة لكن عاملة صوت فى المنطقة طول النهار أنا أقول «الحزب الوطنى» وهى تقول «ربنا يجعله آخر الأحزاب».. الفاكهة الوحيدة المحرمة ولا تنقطع فى الصيف أو فى الشتاء هى «الرشوة».. كل شهر تنشر مجلة أجنبية أن الشركة الفلانية أعطت مسؤولين مصريين رشوة، وهى ظاهرة بدأت فى السبعينيات عندما نشرت «الواشنطن بوست» أن المخابرات المركزية تعطى راتباً شهرياً لمسؤول مصرى مهم جداً خالص ونشرت اسمه ومن يومها لم يتحرك أحد، والوحيد بأمانة الذى تحرك هو قطار العاشرة مساء المكيف.. 
فالمسؤول فى بلادنا يضيع وقته فى الاستقبالات والتأشيرات وتلقى التهانى وتسلم الرشوة لذلك من الأفضل إنشاء صندوق مجمع واحد لرشاوى المسؤولين تتجمع فيه الرشوة ونفتحه فى يوم «الشفافية» العالمى بعد العصر ونوزعه على المسؤولين بالعدل، كل حسب طاقته وكل حسب حاجته.. ويقال إن الإنسان بدأ حياته بالرعى والتقاط الثمار وانتهى إلى الصناعة والتقاط الرشاوى، وحتى يعود الإنسان إنساناً يحافظ على كرامته ولا يمد يده لابد من إنشاء «الصندوق القومى للرشاوى».. قوم شغل المروحة.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*أحلام سعيدة*

*http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=260846*


* بقلم*   جلال عامر 
قبل أن تقرأ المقال رجاء محبة أن ترحمنى من اللقب السخيف الذى يسبق اسمى «كاتب ساخر» فأنا مجرد صبى باشكاتب على باب محكمة التاريخ حتى الزملاء الذين يغشون ما أكتبه ويعيدون إنتاجه بأسمائهم على أنه كتابة ساخرة ينسون أن هذا النوع من الكتابة مات ودفناه مع «محمود السعدنى» والآن يا عزيزى أتركك مع هذه القصة..
 «التيحى» عنده (١١) عيل معظمهم أنجبه فى فترة الخطوبة ومربى كلب جائع مقطوع الذيل لا ينبح إلا على الفقراء، مهدداً إياهم برفع الدعم وأحد أولاده خرموا عينه فى القسم وعملوه نصف مرشد والنصف الآخر عمال وفلاحين ولا يصرف معاش «السادات» بحجة أنه «ناصرى» ولا المعاش العادى لوجود عيب خلقى أسفل الرقبة وعندما تقدم بطلب للحصول على قطعة أرض قرأ الوزير الطلب وأشّر عليه «المذكور ليس ابن خالتى» ونصحوه بأن يقدم مع الطلب شجرة العيلة أو شجرة الدر أيهما أقرب.. وكان التيحى يؤمن بالتخطيط لذلك علم أولاده أن الذكور يأكلون أيام الأحد والثلاثاء والخميس والإناث يأكلن أيام السبت والاثنين والأربعاء ويوم الجمعة يأكل هو والباتعة والكلب..
 وعندما تقدم بطلب للعمل فى السكة الحديد راجع رئيس الهيئة الطلب وأشر عليه «المذكور ليس نسيبى» ونصحوه بأن يناسب رئيس الهيئة أولاً ويرفق بالطلب قسيمة الزواج.. وفى المساء كان يرسل العيل اللى عليه الدور إلى حضرة الضابط ليخرم عينه ويحصل على تقرير من الطب الشرعى بأنه مولود أعور ليسمح له بركوب المواصلات مجاناً فى مباراة الذهاب فقط..
 وعندما تقدم بطلب إلى السيد المحافظ للحصول على شقة راجع المحافظ الطلب وأشر عليه «المذكور ليس رجل أعمال» ونصحوه بأن يستورد لحمة بالدود ويرفق صورة الدود مع الطلب.. وفى المساء تشاهد الأسرة برنامج (٩٠ دقيقة) وبعد أن تطمئن على مصر يقف الــ(١١) عيل والباتعة والتيحى والكلب قبل أن يناموا يرددون النشيد الوطنى ثم يفترشون الأرض وينامون، بعضهم يحلم بالوزير وبعضهم يحلم بالمحافظ وبعضهم يحلم بالضابط.. أحلام سعيدة.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*سؤال وجواب*


*http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=260277*


*  بقلم   جلال عامر* 



■ ما علاقتك بابن خالتك؟
- أنا حريص على صلة الدم فى الطريق الزراعى وعلى صلة الرحم فى الطريق الصحراوى، لذلك فى أى فرح أو طهور أبعث إليه تورتة بالكريمة وجاتوه بالدليفرى ومليون متر مربع بالأمر المباشر.
■ هل هناك تطور نوعى فى أداء الوزارة؟
- طبعاً.. الوزير زمان كان يمنح الأراضى لأولاده هو فأصبح، الآن، يمنحها لأولاد خالته.



■ ما رأيك فى تاريخ الفراعنة؟
- راجع السيد الرئيس صفقة بيع فندق «آمون» وألغاها بسبب البيع بالأمر المباشر، وراجع السيد الرئيس صفقة بيع قرية «توت عنخ آمون» وألغاها بسبب البيع بالقائمة المختصرة.. المطلوب من السيد الرئيس مراجعة تاريخ الفراعنة كله.



■ أنا ضد مقالك «مثلث الرعب» عن وكيل النيابة والمحامى والضابط؟
- حضرتك، فى محكمة طنطا صفع وكيل نيابة محامياً وبعدها بأيام، صفع محام ضابطاً فى محكمة جنوب القاهرة وفى النهاية الضابط يصفع المواطن فى أى مكان.



■ ما الغريب فى بطلان عقد «مدينتى»؟
- ليس الغريب أنهم ماقدروش على اللا مؤاخذة وقدروا على البتاعة، ولكن الغريب أن وزارة الإسكان التى خسرت ١٤٧ ملياراً فى العقد هى التى تتمسك بالعقد وتطعن فى الحكم.. ليه بقى؟ هاقول لحضرتك لكن فى التليفون.



■ ماذا نستحق بعد الرشوة الأمريكانى والرشوة الألمانى؟
- نستحق «مقعد دائم» فى مجلس الأمن.




■ لماذا تم اختيار السيد الرئيس رقم (١٥) بين (٢٣) ديكتاتوراً؟
- فاضل كمان (٢) مخبرين ونصعد للمركز الأول.
عتاب للإعلام والصحافة
ضابط الشرطة الذى قتله المجرمون فى عربة الترحيلات كان يستحق منكم تحية وحداداً وقراءة فاتحة ومواساة لأهله.. الشهيد مصرى اغتاله مجرمون وهو يؤدى واجبه والموضوعية هى طريق المصداقية.
​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*حديث آخر الأسبوع*
*
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=260065*
*
 بقلم   جلال عامر* 
احترس فهذه المقالة تؤدى إلى خارج الصفحة واليوم إجازة من السياسة وغداً إجازة من الكتابة لأتفرغ لقراءة مكافآت مجلس الشورى وأحلل الأسماء والأفعال لأن كل اسم له فعل قاده إلى «التعيين» وحرف جر وضعه فى أول الكرسى.. 
وأنا كنت أريد أن أتعين فى مجلس الشورى ولو بعقد مؤقت تقديره هو لأن المجلس هو مالك الصحف، وكنت أنوى أن «ألم» له الإيجار الشهرى بدلاً من «إسماعيل يس»، لكن ما يعزينى أن القوة الناعمة لمصر ليست المجالس ولكن مراكز التدليك واوعى يغرك جسمك.. حضرتك لو مولع البوتاجاز روح اطفيه وتعالى.. وأنا ضد الأدب النسائى والأغنية الشبابية لكننى أقرأ لكثيرات وأحترمهن جداً لكن حبى محجوز لكريمة العنصرين (صافى ناز ونجم) نوارة النهار وكوكب الليل وللناس فيما يقرأون مذاهب.. 
أما فى كتابات الرجال فيعجبنى أى واحد طويل وله شنب وليس مهماً ما يكتب، المهم أن يكون طويلاً وفاهم الحياة ومتصور ببدلة أو على الأقل بنظارة شمس أو نظارة لحام.. لذلك عندما لم أجد اسمى فى تعيينات الشورى كنائب أو فى تشكيل المنتخب كلاعب امتنعت عن تناول الدواء وهددتنى زوجتى بأن تستدعى (٢) أطباء يضربونى فى مدخل العمارة المجاورة ويبلعونى الدواء.. 
راجع حضرتك الأسماء التى اختاروها والأسماء التى استبعدوها واسأل البواب وسوف تكتشف أن المفهوم الوحيد هو إعادة تعيين الجنين الذى يبايع فى بطن أمه لاستكمال فترة الحمل (أسباب طبية) وتعيين المقاول الذى أصلح مبنى المجلس بعد الحريق لاستكمال أعمال الترميم والدهان (أسباب هندسية) وكنت أتمنى تعيين بعض المارة من أمام المجلس تخفيفاً للزحام.. 
كان أبى رحمه الله «بحاراً» لمدة نصف قرن ومع ذلك لم يكتشف قارة جديدة لكنه اكتشف تكية «كولس» فى قبرص التى كان البحارة يأكلون ويشربون فيها مجاناً، وكانوا كلما رأوا طيور «النورس» يصرخون «يعيش كولس.. يعيش كولس».. يعيش كولس وطيور النورس ونموت نحن.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*هوه عارف نفسه!*

*http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=259954


  بقلم   جلال عامر* 
مساء الخير إذا كنت تقرأ فى الصباح وصباح الخير إذا كنت تقرأ فى المساء رغم أنه ليس عندنا كباقى الأمم صباح ومساء لكن عندنا صباح وفساد، تشرق الشمس فى الصباح وتغرب فى الفساد، فأين تذهب هذا الفساد؟! لذلك لا تتعجب إذا أصبحت التحية «طاب فسادك» فيرد الآخر «فساد النور» وبسبب الموقع الجغرافى أصبحنا «كوزموبوليتان» رشوة مصرى وهدية أمريكانى وعمولة ألمانى وفى مصر الرد على طلب المساعدة للصغار هو الرفض دون إبداء الأسباب، 
وفى طلب الرشوة للكبار هو القبول دون إعلان الأسماء وسقراط هو الذى قال: «اعرف نفسك» التى حولناها إلى «احترم نفسك» والمرحوم «السادات» هو الذى قال: (تاجر البيض بتاع طنطا هوه عارف نفسه والولد الهربان بتاع المنصورة هوه عارف نفسه) لذلك أسس سيادته الحزب الوطنى على قاعدة ذهبية تقول: «هوه عارف نفسه فلماذا يعرفه الناس؟!» 
يعنى النائب الذى سرق فلوس العلاج على نفقة الدولة واشترى بها صفقة كراسى للمعاقين وصدرها إلى ليبيا لحسابه هوه عارف نفسه، والذى أخذ المرسيدس هوه عارف نفسه وتقول «فيروز»: (لا تسألونى ما اسمه حبيبى هوه عارف نفسه!).. لكن من هو المرشح القادم؟ الإجابة: هوه عارف نفسه!، من الذى يحمى صاحب العبَّارة؟ هوه عارف نفسه!، من الذى هرّب رجال الأعمال من المطار؟ هوه عارف نفسه!، 
من الذى يزور الانتخابات؟ هوه عارف نفسه!.. أصبحنا دولة «هوه عارف نفسه» صباحاً و«هوه يدلع نفسه» فساداً، الدولة تتلاعب فى قواعد اللغة العربية وتخفى الأسماء الخمسة خصوصاً «ذو مال».. فى العالم كله القضية إما ضد «مجهول» وإما ضد «معلوم» واخترعنا نحن اللا مجهول واللا معلوم وبينهما ما يؤكل.. وأتذكر فى الحرب أننى كنت أرتدى خوذة واسعة جداً تصل إلى ذقنى وكنت أظن نفسى الرجل ذا القناع الحديدى الذى كتب عنه «ألكسندر ديماس» حتى حضر القائد وسأل أحد الزملاء عنى «مين ده؟» 
فقال له الزميل «هوه عارف نفسه!».. أما «الباتعة الكيكى» فقد جاءها ابنها يبكى فسألته: من ضربك فقال: «اسمه إيه ابن أم اسمه إيه» فقالت له: «هوه خلاص شطب على البلد وبدأ يضرب ولاد الناس».. يقال إن اللى اختشوا ماتوا وأحياناً يقال إنهم توفوا فقط وأحياناً لا يقال ولا يستقال والعاقبة عندكم فى المسرات.. أقصد مين؟.. هوه عارف نفسه.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

استمتع وجدا بمجلة البيت للديكور 
واشغف بمقال استاذة سيليفيا النقادى 
الموهوبة بالحقيقة 

لو تحبوا تتعرفوا معى على تلك السيدة الموهوبة الراقية 










المصدر 

http://presmaroc.info/farah/index.p...8-17-31-52&catid=41:waraa-kol-adim&Itemid=180




*سيلفيا النقادي ، رئيسة تحرير مجلة البيت*
*الجمهورية المصرية*​
*زوجي رحمه الله كان يشجعني على الإبداع في عملي و إنما بشكل يتوافق و يتوازن مع مسؤوليتي كأم *
*

*​*ذكية، نشيطة و تتسم بسحر خاص بها، يجعلها ذات جاذبية.  تمتلك حسا عاليا و مهنية كبيرة. عرفت و بجدارة كيف تجمع بين مهنتها المرهقة كصحفية رائدة و ناجحة و واجباتها الشخصية كأم و امرأة. *

*سيلفيا النقادي، صاحبة فكرة و مصممة مجلة البيت، التي رأت النور في شهر يوليو من سنة 2002.*
*انضمت لأسرة مجموعة الأهرام  الصحفية عام 1980، و عملت في قسم السياسة الخارجية ثم كمندوبة للأهرام في الأمم المتحدة، نجحت بفضل فكرها  الطلائعي و حسها الفني و عملها المتواصل في إصدار أول مجلة عربية متخصصة في مجال الديكور و الفنون و العمارة، تصدر باللغة العربية في مصر و الشرق الأوسط،  و هي مجلة البيت التي كانت في الأصل فكرتها، و قد كان ذلك سنة 2000.*

*"واجهت صعوبات كثيرة في بداية تأسيس المجلة ، من أبرزها،  كونها المجلة الأولى في مصر التي تهتم بالديكور و الفن، فلم يكن تقبل المجتمع لها في بداية صدورها مشجعا جدا، لكونها مختلفة عن باقي المطبوعات الأخرى، و لكن مع توالي الصدور خلقت نوعا من الألفة بينها و بين قراءها و استطاعت أن تنشر المجلة ليس فقط في مصر و لكن في معظم البلدان العربية"، تقول سيلفيا عن تجربتها بمجلة البيت.*

*إن المجلة استطاعت أن تفتح الأبواب أمام تخصص جديد للصحفيين ، يتطلب مهارات خاصة و ثقافة عالية و علما متخصصا في فنون الديكور و العمارة، و بذلك فإن المجلة تساهم في تغيير أنماط السلوك في البيت المصري و العربي على العموم الذي لا يزال يهتم بالمظاهر و تقليد الآخرين.*
*بنت المبدعة سيلفيا ،  فكرة إنشاء مجلة البيت على إدراكها حقيقة احتياج الأسواق العربية ، محاولة الارتقاء بالذوق العام للقراء و تنمية حسهم الجمالي و تعريفهم بفنون و كذا تراث بلادهم.**من أهداف المجلة أيضا،  نقل صورة مشرفة عن الواقع العربي، بحيث تبرز مدى الاهتمام الذي يلقاه التراث و المعمار العربي و تعدت حدود مصر لتحاول أن تظهر للعالم الجوانب الفنية و المشرقة في دول المنطقة.*
*تسعى رئيسة تحرير مجلة البيت، إلى إصدار المجلة  باللغة الانجليزية و كذا عبر موقع الكتروني، لتنفتح على باقي العالم و تصل إلى الجالية العربية و الأجنبية في صورة مشرفة تجعل القارئ الأجنبي، يقدر هاته الشعوب العربية و يعرف قيمتها الفعلية.*

*حازت السيدة سيلفيا النقادي، على عدة جوائز، أهمها : الجائزة الوطنية للرياضة سنة  1968 و جائزة الأمم المتحدة للصحافة، للصحفي المتميز سنة 1991، و جائزة الاستحقاق من مؤسسة "ايكوليديا" و جائزة الإبداع النسائي سنة 2007...*
*سيلفيا  النقادي، امرأة نشيطة أيضا في المجال الجمعوي، فهي عضو في عدة نوادي منها، نادي روتاري،  نادي الجزيرة، النادي الدولي للسيدات و عضوة في نادي الجمعيات غير الحكومية.*

*و بعيدا عن الإبداع و الابتكار، ف"سيلفيا" مثلها مثل باقي النساء، لديها هاجس يسكنها و هو ما أخبرت به جريدة الشرق الأوسط، إذ قالت إن ما يؤرقها هو عدم تأمين نفسها ماديا، فقد اهتمت على مدار حياتها بتحقيق المكاسب الأدبية  بدون الاهتمام بأية مكاسب مالية و  هذا ما يشعرها بالذنب، إذ أنها تحس بالتقصير في حق نفسها ، و لكننا نقول للمبدعة سيلفيا، و من خلال منبر مجلة فرح، أن مجلة البيت فكرة كانت تستحق العناء و أنها أبدعت فأسست لتاريخ ، لن ينساه المصريون و لا باقي الدول العربية التي خلدتها و ما زالت على صفحات مجلة البيت...*
*و عن حياتها الأسرية سألنا المبدعة "سيلفيا النقادي" فأجابت:*
*أسرتي صغيرة جدا تتكون من ثلاثة أفراد حيث أن زوجي قد توفى وأنا في سن صغيرة جدا ولدي ولد وبنت، **الأول.. هو إبني تامر والذي يعمل الآن بشركة (ExxonMobi) في بلجيكا،  و ا**لثانية.. أبنتي ياسمين وهي تعمل لدى وكالة رويتر العالمية و تعيش معي في القاهرة.*
*خصصت وقتا طويلا جدا من حياتي لأسرتي عندما كان أبنائي في مرحلة الطفولة ثم ركزت بعد ذلك على عملي بعد إن التحقا بالجامعة.*
*تامر وياسمين هما أبطال في رياضة التنس، وقد حصلا على العديد من الجوائز في هذه الرياضة التي احتلت وقتا هاما وحيويا أثناء مرحلة الطفولة والمراهقة في حياتهم.*
*تخرج تامر من كلية الهندسة بالجامعة الأميركية،  بعد أن درس الهندسة الميكانيكية، و ياسمين درست الإعلام والتسويق بالجامعة الأميركية.*
*و عن علاقتها بأبنائها أجابت:*
*علاقتي بأبنائي علاقة جميلة ، وبها الكثير من التفاهم والصداقة، وقد ساعد على ذلك أنني أنجبتهما وأنا في سن صغيرة وهو الأمر الذي سمح بهذه العلاقة الغير رسمية، ولكنها في نفس الوقت تتسم بالاحترام المتبادل.*
*أتمنى لهما أن يتمتعا بالحكمة في التعامل والتعايش مع البشر في ظل ظروف الحياة الصعبة، التي يمر بها العالم الآن وهذا يتطلب قدر كبير من المشاعر الإنسانية الناضجة والرفيعة ، التي أعتقد أنها السلاح القوى لأي إنسان يعيش في هذا الزمان.*


*و لما سألناها من كان له دور في مساندتها في حياتها العملية و إبداعها:*
*زوجي رحمة الله، كان يعمل طبيبا وكان مشغولا بعمله إلى حد بعيد، ولكنه كان يشجعني باستمرار على العمل وإنما بشكل يتوافق ويتوازن مع مسؤوليتي كأم، وبالفعل بفضل هذا التشجيع والتفاهم استطعنا سويا أن نقوم برعاية أطفالنا، من خال هذا المفهوم ولكنه توفي وهو شاب وترك لي مسؤولية استكمال هذه المسيرة التي بدأنها معا.*
*لم تكن الحياة سهلة ولم تكن المسؤولية يسيرة، لكن النتيجة كانت حصادا لهذا التعب والقلق الذي لا أنكر أنه سيطر على حياتي لفترات طوية.*
*و عن كلمتها المفتوحة لمجلة فرح قالت السيدة سيلفيا:*
*أخيرا .. مفهوم أن المرأة يجب أن تكون في الظل هو مفهوم خاطئ ، فالرجل الذي يتمتع بالثقة في النفس هو الذي يدفع بامرأته، إلى النجاح ويشعر بالفخر لأنه كان أحد الأسباب في تحقيق هذا النجاح.*

*بشرى شاكر *​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

الاربعاء 7 يوليو 2010

اهلا بيكم 
نبدا جولتنا الصحفية


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

اليوم السابع 








علم "اليوم السابع" أن هناك عجزا شديدا فى كميات الشاى المخصصة للبطاقات التموينية التى يتم صرفها للمواطنين شهريا بواقع 3150 طنا، وذلك نتيجة تأخر وزارة المالية فى صرف المبالغ المخصصة لصالح هيئة السلع التمونية لشراء شاى التموين. 

وأكد مصدر مسئول لـ"اليوم السابع" أن كمية العجز 2400 طن عن الشهر الماضى، كما أن الشركات المنوطة بشراء الشاى من الخارج لصالح هيئة السلع التمونية التابعة لوزارة التجارة والصناعة هى شركة النصر للاستيراد والتصدير وشركة مصر للاستيراد والتصدير، لافتا إلى أن هيئة السلع سوف تخاطب وزارة المالية مرة أخرى لتوفير الاعتمادات المالية لسرعة شراء الشاى لتوفير الكميات اللازمة للمواطنين عن الشهر الجارى.










 مطار القاهرة الدولى 


استقبل مطار القاهرة الدولى اليوم الثلاثاء، 41 مصرياً قامت السلطات الأمنية بالمملكة العربية السعودية بترحيلهم إلى مصر لمخالفتهم شروط الإقامة.

وصرح مصدر مسئول بأمن المطار بأن المرحلين وصلوا على طائرة مصر للطيران رحلة رقم 66 تحت حراسة سبعة من أمن مصر للطيران.

وقامت إدارة الجوازات بالكشف عن أوراقهم الثبوتية، واتضح أن 20 مصرياً وصلوا بجوازات السفر، وأن 21 معهم وثائق سفر تم استخراجها من القنصلية المصرية بجدة وليست بسجلاتهم أية قضايا أو مخالفات، وتم السماح لهم بدخول البلاد.











"إيلات" تطالب الحكومة الإسرائيلية بـ1.8 مليار دولار لبناء جدار على الحدود المصرية 


أرسل رئيس بلدية مدينة "إيلات"، مائير يتسحاق ليفى، برسالة عاجلة مساء أمس لرئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى بنيامين نتانياهو، ووزير المالية يوفال شتاينتس، طالبهم فيها بتخصيص ميزانية من أجل حماية أمن المدينة بمقدار 1.8 مليار دولار من ميزانية وزارة الإسكان ووزارة المالية لبناء الجدار الفاصل الإلكترونى على الحدود المصرية الإسرائيلية.

وحذر ليفى الحكومة الإسرائيلية من أن المدينة تفقد هويتها تدريجيا بسبب تزايد عدد المتسللين الأفارقة فيها وتزايد أعمال العنف من جانبهم، مشيراً إلى أنه وفقا لبيانات بلدية إيلات فأن حوالى 7000 مهاجر غير شرعى موجودين بالمدينة وكان أكثر 1000 مهاجر قد دخلوا إلى المدينة خلال الشهر الماضى فقط. 

وشدد ليفى خلال رسالته التى نشرتها صحيفة "كالكاليست" الإسرائيلية على أن إيلات تفقد هويتها، حيث إن المتسللين يزدادوا فى كل يوم يمر، محذراً فى الوقت نفسه من أن المدينة قد تتحول فى ذات يوم كمدينة "تل عراد" التى تعانى من العنف وانخفاض فى عدد سكانها بسبب هذه الأعمال. 

وحذرت البلدية من أن المتسللين فى طريقهم لتخريب جميع المشاريع العقارية بما فيها عمليات تطوير المبانى، خاصة فى حى "سنج سنج" على طريق شارع النخيل وسط المدينة، وذلك لعزوف الإسرائيليين من السكن فى المدينة بسبب ازدياد أعداد المتسللين فيها.

وحذر ليفى من أن الوضع سيكون فى غاية الخطورة إذا استمر الوضع هكذا حيث سيكون من الصعب جذب السكان، وبالتالى فإن بناء الجدار يمثل أهمية قصوى لما تسببه ظاهرة التسلل من أضرار اقتصادية وخيمة على إيلات ستنتقل لبقية المناطق فى إسرائيل.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية 

استقبل قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، 44 راهبا من دير أبو مقار بالمقر البابوى بالقاهرة وقام ببحث بعض الأمور المتعلقة بـالدير والتشاور بشأن اختيار رئيس للدير.

وقال أحد رهبان دير أبو مقار، رفض ذكر اسمه :" لقد طالبنا باختيار أمين للدير خلفًا للأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط، والذى استقال من الإشراف على الدير بعد نيافة الأب متى المسكين منذ فترة، وطلبنا من قداسة البابا إجراء انتخابات لاختيار أمين الدير وأن يكون من بين رهبان الدير".


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

الدكتور هانى هلال وزير التعليم العالى والدولة للبحث العلمي 


أعلن مكتب تنسيق القبول بالجامعات عن مد اختبارات القدرات بمكتب التنسيق الرئيسى بجامعة القاهرة والمكاتب الفرعية بالمحافظات، يومين حتى بعد غد، الخميس، بعد أن كان محدداً اليوم، الثلاثاء، كآخر موعد لسحب استمارات اختبارات القدرات.

جاء ذلك بسبب ضعف الإقبال على اختبارات القدرات فى كليات التربية الرياضية والفنية والموسيقية والسياحة والفنادق والفنون التطبيقية، فرغم بدء سحب الاستمارات منذ الخميس الماضى، إلا أن عدد الطلاب الذى تقدموا لاختبارات القبول لم يتجاوز عددهم فى المركز الرئيسى لمكتب التنسيق بمقره بالمدينة الجامعية لجامعة القاهرة 1000 طالب فقط، وذلك بحسب مصادر مسئولة.

ومن جهته أكد الدكتور هانى هلال وزير التعليم العالى والدولة للبحث العلمى، أنه سيتم فتح باب التنسيق مباشرة بعد 48 ساعة من ظهور نتيجة الثانوية العامة، موضحاً أن المجلس الأعلى للجامعات أعلن الأحد الماضى عن فتح التنسيق لمدة 5 أيام فى مرحلة واحدة.

وبخصوص طلاب الدور الثانى "الملاحق" أوضح هلال اليوم فى تصريحات صحفية أنه سيتم فتح باب التنسيق لهم بعد ظهور النتيجة مباشرة، على أن يكون تنسيقهم كما هو متبع تبع نتيجة التنسيق التى ستعلن للطلاب الناجحين.










الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر وزير التربية والتعليم


 
علم "اليوم السابع" أن الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر، وزير التربية والتعليم، استقر وبشكل نهائى على إعلان نتيجة امتحانات المرحلتين الأولى والثانية من الثانوية العامة وأسماء الطلاب الأوائل خلال النصف الأول من الأسبوع المقبل، حاسماً بذلك الجدل الذى يدور منذ أيام حول موعد اعتماد النتيجة وإعلانها، وكان نحو 469 ألف طالب وطالبة قد خاضوا امتحانات الثانوية العامة خلال الفترة من 12 وحتى 27 يونيو الماضى.
وأفادت مصادر مطلعة بلجان الإدارة والنظام والمراقبة، التابعة للإدارة العامة للامتحانات، بأن أعمال الكنترولات التى تسبق إعلان النتائج ستنتهى خلال ساعات يعقبها تحديد أسماء الطلاب الأوائل فى الشعبتين العلمية والأدبية والطالب الأول على المكفوفين، وعلى أن تعلن الوزارة أسماءهم قبل الكشف عن نسب النجاح العامة فى المرحلتين بـ24 ساعة، وتدعوهم لحفل تكريم داخل ديوان عام الوزارة.

 













خروج ترام الرمل بالإسكندرية من على القضبان

تسبب خروج ترام الرمل السياحى بالإسكندرية صباح اليوم الثلاثاء من على شريط القضبان - أثناء توجهه إلى محطة الرمل غرب المحافظة - فى تعطل حركة الترام على امتداد الخط لمدة ساعة، حيث فوجئ الركاب أثناء سيره فى الاتجاه بين محطتى محمد محفوظ ومصطفى كامل باهتزازات ناتجة عن اصطدام الترام بالأرض، دون حدوث أية تلفيات أو إصابات بين الركاب.

وقامت الهيئة العامة لنقل الركاب بالإسكندرية بإرسال لجنة من الفنيين لمعاينة الحادث والوقوف على أسبابه واتخاذ كافة الإجراءات لتيسير حركة مرور الترام على القضبان، واستكمال سيره بين المحطات.

وأرجع رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة لنقل الركاب بالإسكندرية اللواء شيرين قاسم، أسباب خروج الترام إلى وجود (كسر بازلت) على شريط القضبان أثناء مروره مما تسبب فى خروجه (تروك الترام) عن شريط القضبان.

يذكر أن الهيئة قامت بتيسير ترام الرمل السياحى بالإسكندرية - الذى يتكون من عربة واحدة - منذ عام لخدمة المصطافين والسائحين الوافدين من مختلف الدول بأسعار سياحية طوال العام.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

الدكتور حسن يونس وزير الكهرباء والطاقة 




تقرر زيادة أجور العاملين بوزارة الكهرباء وشركاتها البالغ عددهم 158 ألف عامل بنسبة 17% اعتباراً من أول يوليو الحالى، تصرف الزيادة بواقع 7% من قيمة العلاوة الدورية و10% قيمة العلاوة الاجتماعية التى قررتها القيادة السياسية فى عيد العمال.

ووافق الدكتور حسن يونس وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، على منح نسبة 10% من إجمالى العاملين فى القطاع علاوات تشجيعية تعادل نسبة العلاوة الدورية، تقديراً لأدائهم المتميز فى العمل، وبهذا ترتفع أجور هؤلاء الذين يقدر عددهم بـ15 ألف عامل بنحو 24% من الأجور الأساسية.

وأعلن محمد السيد مرسى رئيس النقابة العامة للعاملين بالمرافق العامة وعضو مجلس الشورى، فى اجتماع مجلس إدارة النقابة اليوم، أن الدكتور محمد عوض رئيس الشركة القابضة لكهرباء مصر، وافق على ترقية 156 من شاغلى الوظائف الفنية والإدارية والعلمية، وتثبيت 26 مؤقتا بالشركة القابضة، مطالباً أعضاء النقابة العامة واللجان النقابية بمتابعة قرارات الزيادة فى الأجور والترقيات وعقد اجتماعات دورية شهرية مع رؤساء الشركات للتعرف على آليات العمل وحل مشاكل العاملين أولاً بأول استجابة لقرار الدكتور وزير الكهرباء.



الدستور 


 





 اسطول الحرية



قررت تركيا منح إسرائيل مهلة 25 يوما لتقديم اعتذار رسمي عن الهجوم على "أسطول الحرية" لغزة ، وتقديم التعويضات المناسبة لأسر الضحايا التسعة " 8 أتراك وأمريكي من أصل تركي " .
ونقلت صحيفة " صباح " التركية اليوم " الثلاثاء" عن مصادر دبلوماسية أن أنقرة
قررت الانتظار حتى نهاية شهر يوليو الجاري قبل الإقدام على خطوات جديدة فى علاقاتها مع إسرائيل ، لمنحها الفرصة لتنفيذ مطالب تركيا بالاعتذار وتقديم التعويضات أو قبول لجنة تحقيق دولية فى الهجوم الإسرائيلي ، والتى قدمها وزير الخارجية أحمد داود أوغلو لوزير التجارة والصناعة والعمل الاسرائيلي بنيامين بن أليعازر خلال لقائهما فى بروكسل الأسبوع الماضي .
وقالت الصحيفة إن جميع الأنظار تتجه الى اللقاء المقرر عقده غدا فى واشنطن بين الرئيس الأمريكي باراك اوباما ورئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي بنيامين نتنياهو ، حيث تتوقع أنقرة ان يقنع أوباما نتنياهو بالتراجع عن موقفه وتقديم الاعتذار المطلوب من جانب تركيا حتى يتجنب تشكيل لجنة تحقيق دولية فى الهجوم على سفن اسطول الحرية .
واستبعدت المصادر اقدام تركيا على قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع اسرائيل حال رفضها تلبية مطالبها مرجحة أن تستمر العلاقات الدبلوماسية على المستوى الحالي أي مستوى القائم بالأعمال وعدم عودتها الى مجراها السابق مع إغلاق المجال الجوي التركي أمام الطائرات الإسرائيلية العسكرية والمدنية.


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/default.aspx









مونتريال (ا ف ب) - فاجأ انقطاع للتيار الكهربائي بعد ظهر الاثنين عن قسم كبير من تورونتو، كبرى المدن الكندية، الملكة اليزابيث الثانية وزوجها الامير فيليب في وقت كان فيه الاخير يسلم جائزة في احد الفنادق الكبرى.
وحصل انقطاع التيار الكهربائي الذي لم يعرف بعد حجم المناطق التي طاولها، في وقت تشهد فيه مقاطعتا كيبيك واونتاريو موجة حر شديد.
وخيم الظلام على قاعة داخل الفندق كانت فيها ملكة بريطانيا وزوجها اللذان انهيا الثلاثاء زيارة رسمية لكندا استمرت تسعة ايام، يشاركان في تسليم جائزة "دوق اندنبره". ولكن الامير فيليب لم يأبه لانقطاع التيار واكمل الاحتفال، بحسب ما افادت الصحف المحلية.
وتعطلت شارات المرور في وسط المدينة ما ادى الى زحمة سير خانقة، ولكن قطار الانفاق ظل يعمل.
واوضحت الشرطة ان حريقا شب في احد المحولات الكهربائية في المدينة.
من جهتها نقلت محطة التلفزيون الكندية "سي بي سي" عن شركة "تورونتو هيدرو" التي تؤمن تغذية تورونتو بالتيار الكهربائي ان التيار انقطع عن حوالى 250 الف شخص مساء الاثنين في مدينة تورونتو بكندا بسبب عطل كبير اغرق بالظلام وسط اكبر مدينة كندية. 
وقال المتحدث الشركة دافيد رودريك للمحطة التلفزيونية العامة ان انفجارا وقع في محطة للمولدات الكهربائية في وسط المدينة ما ادى الى حريق وانقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن تورنتو.











كشفت احصائيات  الأمم المتحده أن العالم يفقد 1,2 مليون شخص كل عام نتيجة حوادث الطـرق..

واكدت الاحصائيات أن الخسائر المادية الناتجة عن تلك الحوادث تقدر بنحـو 65 بليون دولار سنوياً، وتزداد نسبة تلك الحوادث فى الدول النامية، والفقيرة ، والمزدحمة، وهى من أعلى النسب فى الدول الإفريقيه ومنها مصر، 
واشارت الاحصائيات ان عدد قتلى الطرق فى مصر معظمهم من صغار السن بخلاف عدد كبير من المصابين  مما يكبد الاقتصاد المصرى خسائر تصل الى 16 مليار جنيه سنوياً بسبب حوادث الطرق


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*الاحلام قد تساعد على التعلم*








يقول علماء ان الخلود الى النوم بعد تعلم شيئ جديد قد يساعد على ترسيخ المعلومات المكتسبة في الدماغ، شريطة ان يرى الشخص احلاما في منامه. 

*واكتشف الباحثون ان من يبقى مستفيقا بعدما يلقن شيئا جديدا يظهر فيما بعد قدرة استيعاب اقل ممن تمتعوا بقيلولة او رأوا احلاما في منامهم.*

وطلب من المشاركين في الدراسة حفظ تفاصيل متاهة على جهاز كمبيوتر على ان يتذكروا الطريق الى مخرجها بعد بضع ساعات. 

ووجد اولئك الذين ذهبوا في قيلولة واولئك الذين تذكروا رؤية حلم خلالها طريق الخروج من المتاهة اسرع من غيرهم. 

*ويعتقد الباحثون ان الاحلام علامة على ان الدماغ يبذل جهدا كبيرا لمعالجة المعلومات التي تلقاها. 
*
ويقول احد القيمين على الدراسة الدكتور روبرت ستيكجولد من معهد هارفرد الطبي ان الاحلام قد تكون علامة على كون الدماغ يدرس المعلومات المتلقاة على اكثر من مستوى. 

واضاف: وقد يكون الدماغ يحاول ربط المعلومات بغيرها لتسهيل حفظها واستخدامها في تطبيقات مختلفة في المستقبل. 

وحسب زميلته ايرين وامزلي، فان الدراسة تبين ان الدماغ يحاول التمسك بما يعتبره الاهم من بين المعلومات المكتسبة لان الفرد يلاقي ويجمع كما ضخما من المعلومات المختلفة كل يوم. 

*وتقول وامزلي: يبدو ان دماغنا يتساءل عندما ننام: كيف استفيد من هذه المعلومات وماذا انتقي منها؟ 
*
ويقول الفريق الباحث انه قد يجد تطبيقات عملية لهذه الدراسة في سبيل دعم الذاكرة وتحسين طرق التعلم. 


*الحماية من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية: معرفة معامل الحماية من الشمس *






نحن نرى معامل الحماية من الشمس على جميع عبوات كريم الحماية من الشمس ورغم ذلك لا نفهم معناها رغم أنها مهمة عندما يتعلق الأمر بكتيب التعليمات!

لتعرفي ماذا يعني معامل الحماية من الشمس، عليك أن تعرفي أن معنى هذه الاختصارات: IP و FPS و SEP واحد. انظري فقط إلى الرقم! ومغزى الرقم هو ما يلي: تحت 8 هو في الحقيقة يعني عدم وجود حماية، بين 15 و30 يعني حماية مضاعفة، وكل ما هو فوق 30 متشابه تقريباً



*الإبداع وعلاقته بالضغط العصبي*






طالب باحثون بجامعة تورنتو الكندية 1200 شخصاً بالإجابة على استطلاع للرأي فيما يتعلق بأنشطتهم المهنية. وكان أحد الأسئلة الموجودة بهذا الاستطلاع، يهدف إلى تحديد الأشخاص الذين يشغلون وظائفاً تتطلب قدرات إبداعية. وهدف الدراسة هو استبيان التأثير، الإيجابي أو سلبي، لهذه النوعية من الأعمال على صحة الإنسان. 

وأثبتت نتائج هذه الدراسة أن الموظفين الذين يشغلون وظائفاً تحتاج إلى الإبداع بشكل يومي، هم أكثر معاناة من الضغط العصبي من غيرهم




*هل تشعر بالحر؟ جرب بخاخ الرذاذ البارد!*






قد يكون الصيف متقلب ففي نصف اليوم تصل الشمس إلى ذروتها وأشعتها الرقيقة قد تتحول إلى أشعة حارقة. هذا هو وقت التهدئة والتبريد عن طريق الانسحاب إلى الظل واستخدام بخاخ الرذاذ البارد!

إنه حل إضافي عملي يعمل على إنعاشك وكذلك إعادة النشاط لبشرتك بفضل المواد المعدنية والعناصر النزرة التي توجد في قطارته الصغيرة عندما ترشيه مما يمنحك إحساس بالبهجة. جربي واشعري بالنتيجة بنفسك!




 أربعة طرق للحفاظ على عمر أطول
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





جاءت بعض الإحصاءات تتوقع أن يكون العمر الافتراضي للإنسان العادي 78 عاماً، وهي نسبة رائعة جداً ولكن كيف تظهر مثل هذه الإحصاءات الجيدة؟ 

يقول الخبراء أنه يمكنك تزويد فرصك لبلوغ تلك النسبة عن طريق الاعتناء جيداً بصحتك، ويمكنك الحفاظ على صحتك من خلال القيام ببعض الفحوصات والمتابعة مع الطبيب والبدء في البحث عن نمط حياة صحي، وحينها يمكنك تزويد فرصك فعلاً للعيش لمدة أطول، وهذا تفصيل لما ذكرناه: 

*1- القيام بالفحوصات:*


عند زيارة الطبيب لإجراء بعض الفحوصات، سوف يقوم الطبيب بـما يأتي:
- إسداء المشورة بشأن كيفية التقليل من الإصابة بالأمراض.
- اقتراح طرق للوقاية من الأمراض.
- توصية القيام بالفحوصات الطبية.
وسنذكر لك بعض الفحوصات الطبية التي يجب أن يقوم بها البالغون، وتلك الاختبارات هي التي يمكنها أن تحدد هل هناك إصابة بمرض ما أم لا، وقد ينصحك طبيبك بالقيام بفحوصات أخرى إضافة إلى معرفة تاريخ المرض في الأسرة. 

*وتلك الاختبارات تشمل الآتي:*


- اختبار الكوليسترول.
- اختبار قياس ضغط الدم. 

- اختبار قياس نسبة السكر في الدم.
- اختبار حساسية الجلد.
- اختبار صحة الأسنان.
- اختبارات الكشف عن سرطان القولون والمستقيم.
- اختبار كشف قدرات العين.
- اختبار السمع.
- اختبار تقييم الصحة النفسية والاكتئاب. 

- اختبار وجود الأمراض المنقولة جنسياً. 

*فحوصات خاصة بالنساء وتشمل:*


- الفحص السريري للثدي. 

- فحص سرطان عنق الرحم. 

- فحص هشاشة العظام. 

*وهناك بعض الفحوصات الخاصة بالرجل مثل:*


- فحص الخصيتين. 

- اختبار البروستاتا. 

*2- المتابعة مع الطبيب:*

 
 عندما يقوم الطبيب بالكشف أو الفحص، يستند إلى التشخيص وفقاً للتقارير ونتائج الفحوصات، لذلك احرص على المتابعة مع الطبيب، خصوصا في بعض الحالات لمعرفة الأعراض مثل:
- الأدوية عندما تأخذها. 

- الحساسية التي تُصاب بها. 

- عند تشخيص طبيب آخر لمرض آخر لديك.
ويجب أن نكون صادقين، كما يجب أن نعلم أن المواضيع الحساسة مهما كانت يجب أن نتحدث فيها مع الطبيب، فهو حريص على مساعدتك ولكنه ليس القاضي حتى يحاكمك. 

*ويجب عليك اخبار طبيبك عن أمور عديدة مثل:*


- طبيعة نظامك الغذائي.
- كم مرة تدخن يومياً.
- نشاطك الجنسي. 

*3- ابحث بنفسك طرق تحسين صحتك:*


من المعروف أنه يجب التحدث إلى الطبيب ليُشخص حالتك، ويمكنك أن تقوم ببعض الأبحاث بنفسك، ولكن تأكد من حصولك على المعلومات من مصادر موثوق بها، فعندما تقوم بالبحث على الإنترنت يجب دخول المواقع الرسمية المُعترف بها على شبكة الإنترنت، حيث إن المعلومات في هذه الحالة تكون محل ثقة. 

*4- اتبع العادات الصحية المفيدة:*


إن أمراض القلب التي تُعتبر السبب الرئيسي للوفاة في معظم الدول، يمكننا أن نقلل مخاطر الإصابة بها عن طريق اتباع بعض العادات وذلك مثل:
- إن كنت بديناً، يجب عليك أن تفقد الوزن لتقليل المخاطر الصحية التي أنت في الوقت الحالي مُعرض لها.
- مارس الرياضة بانتظام، ويمكنك ممارسة الرياضة لمدة 30 دقيقة أسبوعياً ولكن يجب عليك التحدث إلى الطبيب أولاً.
- يجب عليك اتباع نظام صحي غني بالفواكه والخضروات والحبوب والبروتينات ومنتجات الألبان قليلة الدسم، كما يجب عليك الحد من الدهون عامة إضافة إلى الحد من كل ما يحتوي على الكوليسترول.
- لا تدخن، وإن كنت مدخنا فيجب أن تقلع سريعا عن التدخين.
- لا تتوتر فالتوتر يسبب إرهاقا كبيرا.
- احصل على قسط كافِ من النوم.


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2010)

اليوم السابع 










 لأول مرة تشهد مصر حادثاً من هذا النوع 

 
اهتمت صحيفة جلوبال بوست الأمريكية بحادثة إطلاق سائق شركة المقاولون العرب النار على بعض العاملين الذين يقلهم أتوبيس الشركة.

وقالت الصحيفة إن مصر لأول مرة تشهد حادثاً من هذا النوع، وأبدت استغرابها من طبيعة الحادث، خاصة أن قوانين حيازة السلاح فيها صارمة للغاية. 

وقالت الصحيفة إن مصر ليست الولايات المتحدة، إذ إنه من الصعب جدا الحصول على سلاح سوى بطريقة غير شرعية، كما أن طبيعة الحادث تختلف عن مصر والمصريين، مشيرة إلى أن حمل السائق لسلاح معه فى العمل يعنى أنه كان يخطط للحادث من قبل.

وقد أرجعت الصحيفة الأمريكية تلك الجريمة إلى الظروف المادية القاسية التى كان يعانى منها الجانى، إذ إنه يتقاضى راتبا شهريا لا يتجاوز الـ 300 جنيه على الرغم من مزاعم الشركة بأنه يتقاضى 1300 جنيه وهو الرقم المشكوك فيه.

واعتبرت من جانبها، صحيفة واشنطن بوست الأمريكية فى تقرير لوكالة الأسوشيتيد برس أن مذبحة شركة المقاولون التى أسفرت عن مقتل ثمانية أشخاص بعد أن أطلق السائق محمود سويلم النار على زملائه، واقعة نادرة الحدوث فى المجتمع المصرى الذى قلما يشهد أى حوادث ناجمة عن العنف فى مكان العمل، رغم أنه شهد بعض الهجمات الإرهابية فى تسعينيات القرن الماضى، إلى جانب اعتياده على عمليات الثأر بين العائلات فى أماكن متفرقة من الجنوب الذى يعانى من الفقر والإهمال. 

وقال التقرير إن سويلم كان يعمل بالشركة منذ 25 عاما، وصدر قرار مؤخرا بنقله منها إلى فرع لها بمنطقة أخرى، الأمر الذى أصابه بحالة اكتئاب نفسى وظل يعانى منه وقتا كبيرا.


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2010)

وزير التضامن الاجتماعى 


نفى درويش مصطفى مستشار وزير التضامن الاجتماعى مسئولية الوزارة عن حدوث أزمة سلعة شاى التموين، لافتا إلى أن دور الوزارة يقتصر على التوزيع والرقابة فقط، إضافة إلى أن عملية الإقبال على صرف سلعة الشاى للمواطنين على البطاقات لا تتعدى نسبة 20% وهو ما ينفى وجود أزمة فى سلعة الشاى.

وأوضح درويش لـ"اليوم السابع" أن هيئة السلع التموينية التابعة لوزارة التجارة والصناعة هى الجهة المنوطة بتوفير الشاى التموينى من خلال تعاقدها مع الشركات الموردة وهو ما سيتم بحثة خلال الأيام القادمة، حيث تقوم الهيئة حاليا بتوفير سلعة الشاى ليتم صرفها للمواطنين على البطاقات.

كانت وزارة المالية قد تقاعست عن صرف المستحقات المالية المقررة لهيئة السلع التموينية لشراء سلعة شاى التموين مما تسبب فى عجز بلغ نحو 2400 طن فى أرصدة شهر يونيو الماضى.


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2010)

"انتفاضة" ألمانيا تواجه طموح أسبانيا اليوم
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=250681&SecID=266&IssueID=117









 يواخيم لوف المدير الفنى للماكينات 




تقام فى التاسعة والنصف مساء اليوم واحدة من أقوى مباريات النسخة الحالية من كأس العالم 2010 ، بين منتخبى ألمانيا وإسبانيا فى نصف نهائى المونديال، على استاد موزيس مابيدا.

قطع المنتخبان طريقًا طويلاً نحو نصف النهائى، اصطدما فيه بأكثر من عقبة.. المنتخب الألمانى، كان طريقه أصعب بكثير من نظيره الأسبانى.

فى الدور الأول، أوقعت القرعة ألمانيا فى المجموعة الرابعة ضمت منتخبات صربيا وغانا وأستراليا، وتصدرت المجموعة لتصعد لدور الـ 16، وواجهت أسود إنجلترا ونجحت فى ترويضها بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف لتصعد لربع نهائى كأس العالم، وتواجه راقصى التانجو الذين ذاقوا من نفس الكأس الذى ذاقت منه إنجلترا.. وتجرعوا مرارة الأربعة ولكن دون رد، لتحجز ألمانيا تذكرة نصف النهائى بجدارة واستحقاق.

على الجانب الآخر، كان طريق الماتادور الأسبانى نحو نصف النهائى ليس بنفس الصعوبة.. فى الدور الأول، وقعت أسبانيا فى المجموعة الثامنة مع منتخبات سويسرا وتشيلى وهندوراس، ونجحت فى احتلال صدارة المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط.. وفى دور الـ 16 واجهت أسبانيا المنتخب البرتغالى، وتمكنت من الفوز عليه، لتواجه بارجواى فى ربع النهائى وتفوز عليها بهدف دون رد بأداء غير مقنع.

أفضلية ألمانية

"ألمانيا أفضل من أسبانيا، نعلم ذلك جيدًا، ولكننا سنبذل كل ما فى وسعنا لتحقيق الفوز".. كلمات قليلة، لخص بها فرانسيسك فابريجاس لاعب وسط أسبانيا، الفوارق الفنية والبدنية التى ظهرت فى أداء المنتخبين منذ انطلاق البطولة الحالية.

هجوم ألمانيا، تمكن من تسجيل 13 هدفًا فى المونديال، فى حين اقتصرت أهداف الـ"لاروخا" على ستة فقط، أحرز ديفيد فيا خمسة منها.

ثأر الماكينات

المنتخب الألمانى، يدخل مباراة اليوم، وذكريات يورو 2008، لا تفارق لاعبيه وجماهيره، حين التقى المنتخب الأسبانى فى المباراة النهائية، وذهب اللقب للماتادور، بعد الفوز بهدف نظيف.

ويقود الثأر لاعبو الـ"مانشافت" خلال لقاء اليوم، خاصة بعد أن رجح أداؤهم فى الأدوار السابقة من المونديال الحالى، كفتهم للفوز على المنتخب الأسبانى، الذى لم يظهر بالصورة المنتظرة فى كأس العالم.

على الجانب الآخر، فإن المنتخب الأسبانى، يأمل أن يكون المنتخب الألمانى بوابته للتأهل للمباراة النهائية للمرة الأولى فى تاريخ الماتادور.

غياب مؤثر

يفتقد الـ"مانشافت" فى مباراة اليوم، جهود توماس موللر أحد أبرز لاعبيه فى البطولة الحالية، وهو توماس موللر لاعب الوسط الذى نجح فى تسجيل أربعة أهداف فى كأس العالم.
وحصل موللر على بطاقة صفراء فى المباراة الماضية أمام الأرجنتين، ليُحرم من نصف النهائى بسبب الإيقاف.. ومن المتوقع أن يدفع يواخيم لوف بتونى كروس بدلاً منه منذ الدقيقة الأولى.

تغييرات متوقعة

على الجانب الآخر حرص فيسنتى ديل بوسكى المدير الفنى لمنتخب أسبانيا على إحاطة لاعبيه بالسرية خلال الأيام الماضية ومنع كل وسائل الإعلام من حضور تدريبات فريقه، خوفا من جواسيس المنتخب الألمانى، لاسيما وأن التكهنات تدور بشأن تغيير منتخب الماتادور لطريقة لعبه المعتادة ،لإيقاف سرعة و ديناميكية الماكينات الألمانية، وقام بوسكى بعمل بعض الجمل التكتيكية الجديدة التى يسعى لأن تكون مباغتة للخصم الألمانى ، كما تم تدريب المدافعين و لاعبى دفاع الوسط على كيفية التمركز الصحيح لمواجهة سرعة ومهارات لاعبى ألمانيا"باستيان شفانشتايجر" و "ميسعوت أوزيل". 

وفى الإطار نفسه أعلن الطبيب المعالج لمنتخب أسبانيا أن مدافع الفريق"راؤل ألبيول"المصاب بشد فى العضلة الخلفية ، و يعانى من آلام فى أربطة الكاحل ، تدرب منفردا و أجرى تدريبات خفيفة بالكرة وفرصه قليلة فى اللحاق بمباراة ألمانيا. 

ويبدو عدم إشراك الـ"نينيو" فيرناندو توريس، هو الحل الأول أمام ديل بوسكى، مع الدفع بفابريجاس فى منتصف الملعب.


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2010)

*الموضوع دة قكرنى بقناة المعلومات الى كانت بتيجى قى التلفزيون زمان*
*كوكتيل اخبار مميز اسماشييل*
*بس طلب رجاء خفى شوية من مواضييع الديكور الصور اللى بتحطية قيها*
*حاجة تقعد بصحيح هههههههه*
*مش ناقصة تعقيد هى ههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *الموضوع دة قكرنى بقناة المعلومات الى كانت بتيجى قى التلفزيون زمان*
> *كوكتيل اخبار مميز اسماشييل*
> *بس طلب رجاء خفى شوية من مواضييع الديكور الصور اللى بتحطية قيها*
> *حاجة تقعد بصحيح هههههههه*
> *مش ناقصة تعقيد هى ههههههه*


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هوة انا مش من زمان اوى 
احق على بناة الاهرامات بس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا جرجس 

بس حاسة انها جولة مبتورة 
كان نفسى احط  اخبار سياسية وكنت هنقل لكم مقالات اجنبية 
على اعتبار انها اخبار وليست حوارات 
بس دونا رفضت 

لا مش هوعدك ابتر الديكور جرجس 

لانى من عشاق اللمسات الديكورية الراقية الذكية 
وممكن الانسان ياخد ولو ركن او فكرة تنظيم  غير مكلفة 

مشكور لمتابعتك الغالية يا غالى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

*متابع دائما يا ايمي

لكن طلب صغير براحه علينا شويه في الاخبار

عشان كلنا نقدر نتابع ونقرا كل اخبارك

لكن لو نزلتي اخبار كتيره مره واحده هنمل ونزهق

صح ولا كلامي غلط​*


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متابع دائما يا ايمي​*
> 
> *لكن طلب صغير براحه علينا شويه في الاخبار*​
> *عشان كلنا نقدر نتابع ونقرا كل اخبارك*​
> ...


 

:download:

بصراحة عندك حق 

حاضر هاخف الاخبار 
بس 

كنت باضع كل الاخبار اللى اقرائها 

على اعتبار ان ليس الكل نفس السرعة بالقراءة والبعض بيفوت اخبار لا تهمة 

شكرا مايكل الغالى لمتابعتك المميزة دائما 

بقول ادخل لما تفضى قولللى رايك فى الموضوع دة 
لسة نازل بنار الفرن وسبايسى جدا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142961


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بصراحة عندك حق
> 
> ...



*
اكيد دخلت وشوفته وتابعته كله

لكن متابع فقط منعا للمشاكل

لان كنت متاكد انه هيحصل اللي حصل

شكرا ليكي ع تنفيذ طلبي​*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد دخلت وشوفته وتابعته كله*​
> *لكن متابع فقط منعا للمشاكل*​
> *لان كنت متاكد انه هيحصل اللي حصل*​
> 
> *شكرا ليكي ع تنفيذ طلبي*​


 






هوة المواضيع دى مش قصدى بيها المشاكل 
انما تغيير امور 

عموما جاللى تحذير *برتقال* فى *تفاح* 

بعدم التعرض لاشخاص متغطى ومباشر 

والا 


حاسة انى متراقبة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

*الخميس 8 يوليو 2010 *


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

اليوم السابع 


البابا شنودة: حكم "الدستورية" بوقف الزواج الثانى أنصفنا











البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية


استقبل الأقباط أمس خبر حكم الدستورية العليا بالزغاريد عندما أعلن البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية عن شكره لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية لإصداره حكمًا بوقف تنفيذ الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا والذى يقضى بإلزام الكنيسة بالتصريح بالزواج الثانى، مؤكدًا أن هذا الحكم جاء منصفًا وعادلاً، مضيفاً أن المحكمة الدستورية هى الملجأ الأعلى فى القضاء.

وانتقد البابا فى عظته الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية أمس الأربعاء من يُطالب بإنشاء أسقفية للمُسنين، مؤكداً وجود العديد من الإيبارشيات والأسقفيات التى ترعى شئون القبطيين، موضحا أن هذا المطلب يعنى أن يكون إيبارشية لكل فئة من فئات الشعب، فمنها المُتخصصة للأرامل ومنها لأطفال الشوارع وما إلى ذلك الإيبارشيات والأسقفيات.

ورفض البابا شنودة ما تردد حول أن الزواج المدنى موجود منذ القرن السادس أو السابع، مؤكدًا أن هذا غير صحيح قائلا "لا تصدقوا كلام الجرائد وتسيروا ورائه وما تأتى به الصحف من ادعاءات وأقاويل تتعلق بالزواج المدنى"، مشيرا عدم وجود مراجع ومصادر تؤكد تلك الادعاءات، وطالب البابا من الشعب القبطى بعدم تصديقها، وأضاف أن الكتاب المقدس صريح فيما قاله "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان"، بمعنى أن الزواج هو جمع بين اثنين بواسطة الله وهذا معروف منذ أول الخليقة، وأن الكتاب لم يقل ما جمعه الشهر العقارى.

وأشار البابا أن ضمان قداسة هذا الزواج تكون حينما يجمع الله بين الرجل والمرأة على يد وكلائه على الأرض "الآباء الكهنة" أمام الهيكل من خلال إتمام صلوات مُعينة تعرف بـ"سر الزيجة"، أما الزواج المدنى فنحن لا نعرفه، فالدليل الكتابى لبُطلان الزواج أن الكتاب لم يتعرض بالتفصيل ولم يذكر كل شىء بالنص، موضحا بعض الأمثلة منها الزواج القائم على الغش والزواج القائم على الإرغام والذى يكون فى حُكم الاغتصاب وليس الزواج، أو المرأة التى تتزوج بشخص ويُكتشف أنه لم يكن رجلاً، مُعتبراً كل هذه القضايا تخضع لحُكم بُطلان الزواج بمعنى أن الزواج لم يكن.

وانتقد البابا شنودة بشدة وقوف الآباء والأمهات أمام مستقبل أبنائهم بشروط تعجيزية للزواج، كمن يشترط مواصفات مُحددة لمنزل الزوجية أو السيارة الفارهة وخلافه من هذه الأمور، كما أكد البابا أنه لا يجوز أن يدخل شخص لحضور القداس بعد قراءة الإنجيل، وإذا دخل إلى الكنيسة فلا يستحق التناول، موضحًا أنه ذات مرة رفض مناولة كاهن جاء إلى الكنيسة متأخرًا بعد قراءة الإنجيل.



الكنيسة تشكر "الدستورية العليا" على وقف حكم الزواج








البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكنيسة المرقسية 


تقدم الأنبا أرميا الأسقف العام وسكرتير البابا شنودة الثالث بالشكر لوزير العدل ورئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وأعضاء المحكمة نيابة عن الكنيسة القبطية على الحكم، الذى أصدرته المحكمة اليوم بوقف تنفيذ حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا، والذى قضى بإلزام الكنيسة بمنح تصاريح الزواج الثانى للأقباط.

وقال الأنبا ارميا لليوم السابع "الحكم الذى أصدرته المحكمة الدستورية العليا يثبت أن القضاء العادل يحافظ على شريعة الأقباط ولا يتدخل فى شئونهم الدينية التى لا علاقة لأى جهة أخرى بها". وأعرب سكرتير شنودة عن ترحيب الكنيسة بالحكم الذى وصفه بالتاريخى، مؤكداً أنه يحافظ على حقوق الأقباط فى مصر.

واعتبر أرميا أن القضاء ليس مختصاً بالحكم فى الشئون المتعلقة بزواج الأقباط، مشيراً إلى أن هذا الأمر دينى بحت، على حد تعبيره. وأضاف: "الكنيسة ليست فى صدام مع القضاء ونحن جميعاً ننفذ أحكامه فى الأمور المدنية".


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

*فى محاضرة بمكتبة الإسكندرية..*

*زويل: أتوقع زيادة الفتاوى الدينية والعودة للعصور المظلمة *










العالم المصرى الدكتور أحمد زويل 


أكد العالم المصرى الدكتور أحمد زويل أن أكثر التحديات التى ستواجه التقدم العلمى فى القرن القادم هى القيم والمعتقدات المجتمعية والدينية التى ستقبل أو ترفض التقدم العملى، متوقعا زيادة الفتاوى الدينية والعودة إلى العصور المظلمة، مشيرا إلى أن تقدم البحث العلمى لن يحدث إلا بجمع أفضل العقول العلمية لكل دولة فى مكان واحد لتبدع دون إدارة معوقة لهذا الإبداع العلمى، لتوفير المناخ المناسب للقدرة الخلاقة للإنسان.

جاء ذلك خلال المحاضرة التى ألقاها العالم المصرى أحمد زويل بمكتبة الإسكندرية بعنوان "عصر العلم والمستقبل" فى الاحتفالية التى نظمتها أمس جمعية عصر العلم برئاسة الدكتور عصام شرف.

ورفض زويل الإجابة على سؤال بشأن ما حققه بالمجلس الأعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا بعد عامين من انضمامه، تاركا الإجابة للدكتور هانى هلال وزير التعليم العالى والدولة للبحث العلمى، كما رفض التطرق إلى الجانب السياسى، مشيرا إلى أن مصر بها الكثير من الكفاءات سواء الشباب أو الأساتذة ولكننا نحتاج إلى توافر المناخ العلمى الجيد حتى نحقق التقدم فى مجال البحث العلمى بالإضافة إلى العمل الفريقى والمنظومة التى يعمل الفريق فى ظلها، وإلا ستكون الأمور كلها مشخصنة، قائلا "لا يمكن لعالم مصرى يعانى من ضيق الحال أن ينتج بحث علمى".

وأوضح أنه لا تعارض بين العلم والدين ولكن استخدام الدين ليحرم العقل للتقدم العملى مشكلة كبيرة تواجهها كل العالم العربى.
　
وأشار زويل فى المحاضرة التى ألقاها على مرأى ومسمع الآلاف، إلى آخر المستجدات والاكتشافات العملية فى مجال الذرة، موضحا أن المستقبل العلمى يتجه حاليا نحو النانو تكنولوجى وطريقة عمل الخلية، مما يعد ثورة علمية كبيرة، مستنكرا إغفال التاريخ العربى إسهامات عالم جليل مثل ابن الهيثم مكتشف علم البصريات والذى اكتشف الغرفة المظلمة.


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

عطل فنى بديزل الإسكندرية يشل حركات القطارات









العطل بقطار الديزل شل حركة القطارات 


 
تسبب عطل فنى بالقطار رقم 910 المتجه من الإسكندرية إلى القاهرة فى تأخر تحركه من محطة سيدى جابر شرق الإسكندرية قرابة الساعة والنصف ساعة، بالإضافة إلى تعطل حركة القطارات على ذلك الخط.

وقال مصدر مسئول بهيئة السكك الحديدية بالإسكندرية اليوم، الأربعاء، إن السبب الرئيسى فى تعطل القطار هو وجود عطل فنى بعربة القوى - التابعة لجرار القطار التى يصعب تحرك القطار بدونه - مما استلزم معه توقف القطار لحين استبداله بآخر، مشيراً إلى أن العربة تم تخزينها بورشة الهيئة للوقوف على الأسباب الرئيسية لتعطله وعمل إجراءات الصيانة اللازمة.

يذكر أن القطار رقم 910 – ديزيل - يبدأ رحلته من الإسكندرية فى تمام الساعة العاشرة صباحاً ليصل إلى القاهرة فى حوالى الساعة الثانية عشرة و45 دقيقة، حيث يمر خلال رحلته على 4 محطات وهى دمنهور وطنطا وقويستا وبنها.


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

الدستور 

 






إسبانيا تهزم ألمانيا بهدف نظيف وتصعد لنهائي المونديال لأول مرة في تاريخها


حقق المنتخب الاسبانى فوزا غاليا على نظيره الالمانى بهدف نظيف فى مباراة نصف النهائى التي اقيمت بين المنتخبين لتتأهل اسبانيا للمباراة النهائية فى بطولة كاس العالم لاول مرة فى تاريخها وتلتقى مع هولندا يوم الاحد المقبل.
بدات احداث الشوط الاول حذرة للغاية من جانب المنتخبين وشهدت الدقيقة السابعة فرصة اسبانية ضائعة من دافيد فيا الذى سدد فى يد الحارس نيوير وان كانت الافضلية للاسبان فى الدقائق الاولى من خلال السيطرة على وسط الملعب ومحاولة احراز هدف مبكر فى حين التزم الالمان بالدفاع المنظم والاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة ومع مرور الوقت تحسن الاداء الالمانى تدريجيا وهددوا مرمى اسبانيا اكثر من مرة .

استمرت المباراة على هذا المنوال حيث انحصر اللعب فى وسط الملعب وقلت الفرص على المرميين فى ظل الدفاع المحكم للالمان الى ان انفرد مسعود اوزيل بالمرمى الاسبانى فى الدقيقة الاخيرة الا ان تدخل مدافع اسبانيا منع احراز هدف اول حتى اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط الاول الذى يعتبر الاسواء فى الاشواط التى لعبها المنتخبين فى البطولة حتى الان .

مع بداية الشوط الثانى تحسن الاداء كثيرا خاصة من جانب المنتخب الالمانى الذى بدا الهجوم من الدقيقة الاولى فى محاولة لادراك هدف لكن الاسبان اهدروا فرصتين من تسديدتين لبدرو فى الدقيقة 48واخرى لتشابى فى الدقيقة51 بعدها اجرى لوف تغييره الاول بنزول ينسين بدلا من بواتنج فى الدقيقة 52 وشهدت الدقيقة 57 اخطر فرصة فى المباراة عندما اخترق انيستا وهياها لبدرو الذى سددها قوية تصدى لها الحارس الالمانى بصعوبة عادت مرة اخرى لانيستا لكنه سددها عرضية .
بعدها زادت السيطرة الاسبانية وكثرت الفرص الضائعة وقام المدرب الالمانى باشراك كروس على حساب تروشوفسكى فى الدقيقة 62 وشهدت الدقيقة 67 اخطر فرصة لالمانيا عندما سددكروس وتصدى الحارس كاسياس ببراعة الى ان تمكن الاسبان من احراز الهدف الاول عن طريق كارليس بويل فى الدقيقة74 براسية رائعة من عرضية تشابى من ركنية .

بعد الهدف تخلى المنتخب الالمانى عن حذره وبدا مبادلة الاسبان الهجمات واتيحت له اكثر من فرصة خطرة حتى شارك توريس على حساب دافيد فيا فى اسبانيا فى الدقيقة 81 ونفس الامر شارك جوميز على حساب خضيرة فى المانيا واضاع بيدرو هدف ثانى لاسبانيا فى الدقيقة 83عندما انفرد بالمرمى الالمانى ورفض التمرير لتوريس المنفرد تماما ممادفع ديل بوسكى لاستبداله فى الدقيقة 86واشراك دافيد سيلفا وشارك مارشيناعلى حساب الونسو فى اسبانيا فى الوقت بدل الضائع الى ان اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط الثانى .


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

المصرى اليوم 


*«فاينانشيال تايمز»: برامج «التوك شو» فى مصر تختبر «حدود الحرية» .. وهناك «محرمات» لا يمكن تناولها*

 * كتب *  بسنت زين الدين    ٨/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

بديع

أكدت صحيفة «فاينانشيال تايمز» البريطانية أهمية وجود برامج «التوك شو» فى مصر، موضحة أن التليفزيون أصبح «الحلبة الرئيسية» للنقاش، وأحياناً للضغط على الحكومة.
وقالت الصحيفة، فى تقرير لها أمس الأول، إن ضيوف حلقات هذه البرامج ربما يكونون من نقاد نظام الرئيس حسنى مبارك أو من النشطاء المؤيدين للديمقراطية أو من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين «المحظورة» فى مصر، وغالباً ما تدور فيها نقاشات سياسية ساخنة حول قضايا مثيرة للجدل.
واعتبرت الصحيفة فى التقرير الذى حمل عنوان «برامج التوك شو المصرية تختبر حدود الحرية»، أن هناك بعض الموضوعات التى تدخل ضمن «المحرمات» التى لا يمكن مناقشتها فى هذه البرامج، مضيفة أن المناقشات دائماً ما تتضمن «علة سياسية» مثل تزوير الانتخابات، والتعذيب، أو الفساد على جميع مستوياته.
ورأت الصحيفة أنه مازالت هناك «حدود» لحرية التعبير عن الرأى فى تلك البرامج حتى الآن، ناقلة عن محمد البرادعى، المدير العام السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، قوله إنه تم منع القنوات التليفزيونية المستقلة من استضافته على الهواء.
وأضاف تقرير «فاينانشيال تايمز» أن «تصاعد حدة النقاش السياسى لم يؤد إلى حدوث أى تحركات مؤثرة، فقليل من المواطنين يصوّتون فى الانتخابات أو يشتركون فى المظاهرات».
ونقلت الصحيفة عن ألبير شفيق، مدير قناة «أون تى فى»، قوله إن الشعب «يريد مشاهدة واقع حياته اليومية عبر برامج التوك شو حتى لو كانت مؤلمة»، مضيفاً أن «هناك حدوداً لكيفية مناقشة كل قضية، فأنا لا أريد أن أستفز السلطات، وفى نفس الوقت أريد أن أكون فعالاً على المدى البعيد».


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

*المفهماتى*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ٨/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠اليوم، الخميس، اتفقنا فيه أن تكتب أنت وأقرأ أنا، فتعال نقف فى حتة ضل واحكى لى لكن ليس على طريقة «المفهماتى».. و«المفهماتى» وظيفة ظهرت مع ظهور السينما الصامتة وكان يقف على كرسى يمين الشاشة يشرح للمتفرجين ما يشاهدونه على الشاشة كما يفعل معلق الكرة الآن.. البطل الآن يقول للبطلة «أحبك» وهى تقول له «حبك برص» ويستمر المفهماتى.. 
البطل الآن فى منزل البطلة يطلب إيدها وواخد معاه جاتوه وسندويتشات وباكو معسل وطبعاً كلها «بلاستيك» علشان التصوير وعندما يكتشف أبوها أنها بلاستيك يرفض ويضرب البطل ويطرده فيبكى ويغنى (جئت لا أعلم من أين ولكنى أتيت).. وبمرور السنوات أصيب المفهماتى بالملل فأصبح لا ينظر إلى الشاشة ويحكى من عنده.. 
تظهر على الشاشة البطلة مريضة ونائمة على السرير والطبيب يشير لأهلها (انتم كنتم فين دى ميتة من أول الفيلم) بينما المفهماتى يقول إن البوليس الآن يقبض على العصابة فيحتار المتفرجون هل يبكون مع الشاشة لموت البطلة أم يصفقون مع المفهماتى للقبض على العصابة، ومع ظهور السينما الناطقة اختفى «المفهماتى» من قاعات السينما ليظهر على صفحات الصحف وشاشات التليفزيون نعيش فى خراب فيحدثنا عن التعمير، وفى فساد فيحدثنا عن الشفافية، وفى استبداد فيحدثنا عن الديمقراطية وهل رأى الحب سكارى مثلنا طبعاً لأ.. ويظهر (٢) مخبرين فيقول أنهما (لوريل وهاردى) حضرا لإضحاكنا.. وأصبحنا فى عصر المفهماتية.. 
مفهماتى دين يخرج عن النص، ومفهماتى كروى يشرح لك مباراة بترول أسيوط أثناء ماتش هولندا، ومفهماتى استراتيجى تحدثه عن «غزة» فيرسم لك خريطة «دارفور» وممثل يعلمك السياسة وسياسى يمارس التمثيل وكله واقف على كرسى يمين الشاشة مثل أخرس يشرح فيلماً صامتاً والجمهور حائر هل يبكى أم يصفق.. فى فيلم «طاقية الإخفاء» يسأل «توفيق الدقن» (العلبة فيها إيه؟) فيرد «عبدالمنعم إبراهيم» (العلبة فيها فيل) فيعاود «الدقن» السؤال (البلد فيها إيه؟) فيرد «عبدالمنعم» (البلد فيها عمران).. عموماً أنا خلصت خلاص اتفضل حضرتك إكتب.


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/default.aspx








يشهد قطاع الصحة تطورات تكنولوجية وابتكارات جديدة تهدف إلى تحقيق رعاية صحية أفضل. فمثلاً، أصبح المرضى الذين يعانون من مرض السكر، يحظون بأدوات حقن لا تسبب لهم الكثير من الألم، وتزداد هذه الأدوات تطوراً بمرور الوقت. 

ولهؤلاء المرضى، أصدرت شركة "لايف سكان LifeScan" مؤخراً، إبرة صغيرة مصممة خصيصاً لمرضى السكر، حتى يستطيعون أخذ عينات من دمائهم للتحكم في معدلات الأنسولين بها. وهذا الأمر ليس من الأمور المريحة، إذ يتعين على مريض السكر القيام به يومياً. لذا، صُممت هذه الإبرة، التي تحمل اسم "OneTouch Delica"، لتقلل الاهتزازات التي تحدث عند اختراقها الجلد، ومن ثم تقلل الشعور بالألم. 

نأمل في أن يحفز مثل هذا النوع من الأدوات مرضى السكر على القيام بتحليل السكر يومياً وعدم التكاسل عن القيام به هرباً من الألم.


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

كانت الحروب تشن في الماضي جواً أو بحراً أو براً، لكنها باتت اليوم تدور ضمن أبعاد أخرى، أبعاد افتراضية. فمع الاعتماد المتزايد على تكنولوجيا المعلومات فتحت جبهة جديدة لمثل هذا النوع من الحروب غير المرئية. وقد عرف الجيوش وأجهزة المخابرات منذ وقت طويل مخاطر هذا النوع الجديد من الحروب على أمن الدول وأعدت العدة لمواجهتها. وكانت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في مقدمة الدول، التي تنبهت لخطورتها الحرب غير المرئية على أمنها القومي. 
ويبدو هذا جلياً في كلمات الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما في إحدى خطبه في أيار/ مايو 2009، حيث قال: "إن الرخاء الاقتصادي للولايات المتحدة في الحادي والعشرين بات مرتبطاً بالأمن الاليكتروني للبلاد". وبذلك كان أوباما أول رئيس أمريكي يكرس خطبة كاملة للأمن الاليكتروني، أشار فيها أيضاً إلى أهمية الشبكة الاليكترونية التي تعتمد عليها مجالات اقتصادية عدة وحساسة من توريد النفط والغاز والتيار الكهربائي والماء إلى تنظيم الرحلات الجوية مروراً بوسائل النقل العام. وبسبب أهمية هذه الشبكة بالنسبة لمجالات الحياة المختلفة دعا أوباما إلى بذل جهود كبيرة لحمايتها: "في عالم اليوم لم يعد شن العمليات الإرهابية يعتمد على تفجير الأحزمة الناسفة، بل يمكن للإرهابيين كذلك شن هجمات كبيرة من خلال الضغط على بعض مفاتيح الكومبيوتر، ما يجعلها سلاحاً للدمار الشامل".
الجيش الأمريكي تحت مرمى "النيران الإليكترونية" 
وبعد عام من خطاب أوباما تولى الجنرال كيث ألكسندر، رئيس هيئة الأمن القومي، القيادة العسكرية للأمن الاليكتروني التي أنشأت حديثاً. وتعد هيئة الأمن القومي أقوى وأكبر فرع للمخابرات الأمريكية. ومن مقرها الواقع في فورد ميد تعمل هذه القيادة العسكرية على مراقبة الاتصالات الأليكترونية وحل شفرتها وتحليلها. وفي أول ظهور رسمي له كرئيس للقيادة العسكرية للأمن الاليكتروني في 3 حزيران/ يونيو رسم كيث ألكسندر صورة قاتمة للحر الخفية، فقد أعلن أ، النظام الاليكتروني لوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية البنتاغون يتعرض يومياً إلى نحو ستة ملايين هجمة.
وعن مخاطر هذا قال المسؤول الأمريكي: "إن رخاء أمريكا وقوتها يجعلها هدفاً لهجمات الحرب الافتراضية"، وأشار إلى أن ذلك يشكل خطراً كبيراً على الجيش الأمريكي، لأنه يعتمد في عملياته بشكل أساسي على الشبكات الاليكترونية في القيادة والاتصالات والعمليات الاستخبارية واللوجستية. وأمام هذه المخاطر عملت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية على رفع خبراء الكومبيوتر العاملين فيها إلى أربعة أضعاف لحماية أنظمتها الاليكترونية.

جيوش الكترونية
وفي ظل هذا بدأ خبير الكومبيوتر الأمريكي هيربرت لي بالدعوة إلى الحديث بشكل صريح عن إمكانيات الولايات المتحدة لخوض هذا النوع من الحروب. وعن دعوته تلك يقول لي: "تطور العديد من الدول إمكانياتها في مجال الحرب الافتراضية، سواء للهجوم أم للدفاع، لكن الحديث في وسائل الإعلام ينحصر بالبعد الدفاعي فقط. ولم يتحدث سوى أشخاص قلائل عن البعد الهجومي، على الرغم من أن هذا البعد يشكل جانباً مهماً لفهم سياسة الأمن الاليكتروني".
من جانبه يعتقد الخبير التكنولوجي في مدينة شتوتجارت الألمانية ساندو جايكن أنه يوجد مئة وأربعين دولة تشن حروباً الكترونية وتحصن وتدرب جيوشاً الكترونية لهذا الغرض. "فأمريكا مثلاً تدرب من 10000 إلى 15000 شخصاً. أما عددهم في الصين فيبقى غير معروف إلا أن التقديرات تشير إلى أن عددهم يتراوح بين 20 و 250 ألف شخص". ويضيف الخبير الألماني إلى أن هذه القوات مكونة من أخصائيين نفسيين ومهندسين وخبراء في شتى المجالات، يعملون على التعرف على الأنظمة المختلفة من أجل التمكن من اختراقها وتخريبها وتدميرها من الخارج.
قانون طوارئ الكتروني
وأمام هذه الصورة القاتمة عن حروب المستقبل قدم السيناتور الأمريكي المستقل جو ليبرمان، الذي يتولى أيضاً رئاسة لجنة الأمن القومي، مقترح قانون، ينص على اعتبار شبكة الإنترنت ثروة قومية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. ويقترح ليبرمان في مسودة القانون أن يكون للرئيس الأمريكي الحق في إيقاف الشبكة العنكبوتية في حالة وجود أزمة تمس الأمن القومي.
الكاتب:ماتياس فون هاين/منى حفنى
مراجعة: عماد مبارك غانم


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2010)

*مبن جلال عامر دة اللى دايما جايبة مقالاتة ؟؟؟*
*جهل بقى بعييد عنك ههههههههه*
*متابع انا اهو عاوز جايزة هههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *مبن جلال عامر دة اللى دايما جايبة مقالاتة ؟؟؟*
> *جهل بقى بعييد عنك ههههههههه*
> *متابع انا اهو عاوز جايزة هههههه*


 






دة كاتب مبدع باسلوب ساخر 

حبيت للى يحب يقرا مقالاتة 

ممكن جايزتك تبقى صلاة اصلة دة اللى حيلتى 

شكرا لمتابعتك جرجس الغالى


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

كشفت دراسة حديثة أن [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12982"]تناول [/URL][URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12982"]العسل [/URL]بشكل يومي يساعد على مكافحة [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12982"]بكتيريا [/URL]''مارسا'' الخطيرة التي [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12982"]تنتشر [/URL]عادة بين المرضى والأطباء في المستشفيات. 
*وأوضحت صحيفة ''صنداى إكسبريس'' البريطانية في عددها الصادر أمس، أن الدراسة تفيد بأن البروتين الموجود في العسل يحتوي على خصائص مضادة للبكتيريا وقادرة على إبطاء نمو بكتيريا ''مارسا'' المقاومة للدواء. *
*وبيّنت الدراسة أن البروتين المسمّى ''ديفينسن 1''، المصنع من قبل النحل يسهم في وقت قريب في علاج الأمراض الجلدية المعدية والحروق ومكافحة الأمراض والفيروسات المقاومة للأدوية. *
*وأظهرت أرقام حكومية بريطانية رسمية حديثة أن 273 بريطانيا لقوا مصرعهم العام الماضي إثر الإصابة بهذه البكتيريا، فيما تأثر كثيرون بأمراض معدية أخرى مقاومة للعقاقير. *
*يُشار إلى أن ''مارسا'' هي نوع من البكتيريا الذكية جدا، حيث تقوم بتطوير نفسها ضد لقاح البنسيلين كل سبعة أعوام، فلا يتمكن اللقاح من القضاء عليها. *
*وتنتقل هذه البكتيريا إلى أصحاب المناعة الضعيفة عن طريق الأدوات الشخصية للشخص المصاب بالعدوى أو جرح مفتوح أو عن طريق الأماكن القذرة، وتبقى البكتيريا داخل جسم الإنسان وتكوّن مستعمرات بداخله وتتغذّى على دمه لتؤدي في نهاية الأمر إلى الوفاة.*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

*الدهانات الواقية من الشمس.. مقترحات لضوابط جديدة* 


كمبردج (ولاية ماساتشوستس الأميركية): «الشرق الأوسط»* 
تمنع الضوابط الجديدة وضع أي ادعاءات على المنتجات. إذ لن يسمح للشركات وضع ادعاءات بأن منتجاتها تقلل تجاعيد الجلد أو تقي من سرطان الجلد، وتعتبر وكالة الغذاء والدواء هذه الادعاءات مثيرة للالتباس، لعدم وجود أي نتائج موثقة بأن [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12758"]الدهانات [/URL][URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12758"]الواقية [/URL]من الشمس يمكنها وحدها درء حدوث التجاعيد أو حدوث السرطان، كما أن قدرة المنتجات على درء حدوث حروق الجلد أو حدوث أضرار معينة بالأنسجة، لا يمكن تعميمها للادعاء بأنها تقي من حدوث سرطان الجلد. 
*
*​*

** إن كانت عجلات الدوائر الحكومية تدور ببطء، فان [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12758"]مقترحات [/URL]وكالة الغذاء والعقار حول الكريمات (الدهانات) الواقية من أشعة الشمس سجلت رقما قياسيا في بطء تنفيذها، إذ كانت الوكالة قد اقترحت إجراء تغييرات على الضوابط المتعلقة بهذه الدهانات، أول مرة، عام 1993.*
*وقد طالت مدة التنفيذ، بعد أن وجدت الوكالة نفسها في خضم التطويرات في الأبحاث العلمية وازدياد دقة الاختبارات ومتطلبات التعريف بالمنتجات، إضافة إلى تواتر تعليقات الأفراد حول تلك المنتجات. ويتهم المنتقدون للوكالة بأنها تمادت في الإبطاء.*
*وكان من المقرر أن يبدأ سريان مفعول هذه الضوابط شهر مايو (أيار) الماضي، إلا أن الوكالة أجلت الموعد إلى شهر أكتوبر (تشرين الأول) 2010 المقبل.*
** تغيرات مقترحة *
** وفي ما يلي التغيرات المقترحة: *
** تصنيف المنتجات: على الشركات المنتجة اختبار وتصنيف درجة حماية المنتج من آثار الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الشديدة، (أيه) (UVA) ultraviolet A، وعدم الاكتفاء باختبار حماية المنتج من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (بي) ultraviolet B (UVB).*
*وتعتبر الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (بي) السبب الرئيسي لحروق الشمس، كما أنها الأشد في إحداث الأورام السرطانية، رغم أن نوعي الأشعة الاثنين يسهمان في حدوث سرطان الجلد. أما الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، التي تكون موجاتها أطول، وتكون خارقة أكثر، فإنها مسؤولة عن إكساب البشرة اللون الأسمر، وزيادة تجاعيد الجلد.*
*يتم الترويج للكثير من منتجات الوقاية من الشمس المطروحة في الأسواق حاليا للناس على أنها توفر حماية «واسعة الطيف» ضد نوعي الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (أيه) و(بي)، إلا أن بإمكان الشركة المنتجة توظيف نتائج أي اختبار ترغب فيه، لتأكيد مزاعمها.*
** اختبارات إضافية *
** ووفقا للضوابط الجديدة؛ فإن دهانات الوقاية من الشمس تتطلب الخضوع إلى نوعين من التقييمات لقدراتها على منع تأثير UVA: الأول اختبار الدهان الواقي من الشمس نفسه، والاختبار الثاني هو للمقارنة بين سرعة اكتساب الجلد للون الأسمر من دون استخدام هذا الدهان، أو عند استخدامه.*
*كما لن يكون هناك رقم مناظر للمؤشر المعروف باسم «عامل الوقاية من الشمس» sun protection factor (SPF). وبدلا عن ذلك سيتم تصنيف الدهانات الواقية من الشمس في مراتب: مرتبة الوقاية الأدنى، المتوسطة، العليا، أو الأعلى، من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (أيه) UVA، مع وضع عدد من النجوم (نجمة واحدة للوقاية الأدنى، ونجمتان للمتوسطة، وهكذا دواليك). ولن يطلب أن تكون كل أنواع الدهانات واقية من UVA، وفي تلك الحالة سيكون ملصق التعريف بالمنتج الذي لا يقي من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (أيه) يحتوي على عبارة «ليس هناك وقاية من UVA».*
** الوقاية من حروق الشمس *
** زيادة قيمة «عامل الوقاية من الشمس» إلى أكثر من 50. أن «عامل الوقاية من الشمس» sun protection factor (SPF) هو عبارة عن مؤشر لمقارنة زمنين: الأول هو الزمن الذي يستغرقه الجلد لكي يصبح محمرا من دون وضع الدهان الواقي من الشمس، والثاني هو الزمن اللازم لاحمرار الجلد عند وضع الدهان عليه.*
*ويتم حساب هذا الرقم كما يلي: إذا كان شخص ما يعاني في العادة من ظهور احمرار الجلد بعد تعرضه للشمس لمدة 10 دقائق، فان الدهان الواقي من الشمس الذي يوضع عليه رقم SPF-15 يؤدي دوره في الوقاية من الشمس لفترة 150 دقيقة.*
*وقد ذكرت وكالة الغذاء والدواء قبل بضع سنوات أنها قد تسلمت بيانات عن وجود منتجات لها عامل SPF يصل إلى 50. ولذا فقد اقترحت أن تفرض أعلى قيمة له برقم يساوي 50 أو أكثر (50+). وقد يزداد هذا الرقم عند إقرار الضوابط النهائية. وكانت الوكالة قد اقترحت في الأصل رقم +30.*
** سيصبح لـ«عامل الوقاية من الشمس» اسم جديد؛ إذ إن «عامل الوقاية من الشمس» مصطلح مثير للالتباس، لأنه مقياس موجه فقط لحروق الشمس والوقاية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (بي) UVB، وليس لكل طيف الأشعة فوق البنفسجية.*
*ولذا فان الضوابط المقترحة تشير إلى أن الاسم خاطئ التسمية، وأنها ستغيره ليصبح «عامل الحماية من حروق الشمس» sunburn protection factor.*
** الأشعة فوق البنفسجية *
** التأكيد على أهمية كلا النوعين من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (أيه) UVA و(بي) UVB. إذ تقترح وكالة الغذاء والدواء أن تحتوي ملصقات التعريف على منتجات الدهانات الواقية من الشمس على بند ينوه بأهمية كلا النوعين من الأشعة UVA، UVB. كما ستحتوي الملصقات على إشارة إلى كمية المنتج التي يمكن استخدامها بـ«حرية» أو بـ«كثرة» قبل التعرض للشمس.*
** التأكيد على الاستزادة من وضع الدهانات. حتى منتج الدهان الواقي من الشمس الضعيف المفعول، يمكنه الحماية من أشعة الشمس القوية، إن تمت الاستزادة منه، أي إعادة وضعه مرة بعد أخرى، إلا أن الضوابط الجديدة ستحدّ من فترات إعادة وضع المنتج. فسوف يقترح ملصق التعريف على المنتج عدم إعادة وضع الدهان إلا بعد مرور ساعتين على الأقل، أو عند الانتهاء من السباحة، أو بعد تجفيف الجسم بالمناشف.*
** تحذير المستهلكين *
** تحذيرات جديدة للمستهلكين. ترغب وكالة الغذاء والدواء في التخلص من «التنبيه الشمسي»sun alert الاختياري، واستبداله بنوع آخر من التحذيرات. وها هي العبارة المقترحة: «التعرض للأشعة فوق البنفسجية من الشمس يزيد من خطر سرطان الجلد، ومن الهرم المبكر للجلد، وحدوث أضرار أخرى فيه. ومن المهم تقليل التعرض للأشعة فوق البنفسجية بتحديد فترة معينة للتشمس، بارتداء الملابس الواقية ووضع الدهانات الواقية من الشمس».*
** منع الادعاءات *
** سوف يمنع وضع أي ادعاءات على المنتجات، ورغم وضع الشركات المنتجة للتحذيرات الجديدة، فإنه لن يسمح لها وضع ادعاءات بأن منتجاتها تقلل تجاعيد الجلد أو تقي من سرطان الجلد.*
*وحتى موعد كتابة هذا الموضوع؛ فإن وكالة الغذاء والدواء تعتبر أن هذه الادعاءات مثيرة للالتباس، لعدم وجود أي نتائج موثقة بأن الدهانات الواقية من الشمس يمكنها وحدها درء حدوث التجاعيد أو حدوث السرطان.*
*وقالت الوكالة أيضا إن درء حدوث حروق الجلد أو حدوث أضرار معينة بالأنسجة، لا يمكن تعميمها للادعاء بأنها تقي من حدوث سرطان الجلد.*
** رسالة هارفارد الصحية، خدمات «تريبيون ميديا».*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

*علاج جديد للإيدز من الخلايا البشرية* 


يعتبر مرض الإيدز أحد أخطر الأمراض الموجودة في العالم اليوم ، ويحاول العلماء كل يوم أن يتوصلوا لحل ، وها هي بادرة أمل جديدة .

فقد أظهرت دراسة أمريكية حديثة أن هناك إمكانية لكي يتوصل الإنسان في المستقبل إلى خلق خلايا في الجسم البشري مضادة لفيروس مرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة المعروف بـ الإيدز ؛ مما يتيح للمرضى المصابين به التحكم في الفيروس القاتل دون الحاجة إلى تعاطي عقاقير مضادة .

وقد قام فريق من الباحثين - من (جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا) - بدراسة مقارنة بنقلهم خلايا قاعدية من الدم إلى فئران المعمل بعد معالجة تلك [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12762"]الخلايا [/URL]عن طريق التخلص من البروتين الكائن فيها - والذي يعتقد أنه يساعد في انتشار الفيروس المسبب لمرض الإيدز - وتم تعريضها بعد ذلك للفيروس ..

وكانت النتيجة بعد أسابيع عدة أنه لم تظهر على هذه الفئران سوى أعراض ضعيفة من الإصابة ، أما الفئران التي لم تحقن بالخلايا المعالجة فقد انتشر فيها الفيروس وأصبح جهاز المناعة لديها ضعيفا .


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

*علاج يمنع عودة سرطان الكبد* 


وجدت دراسة أميركية جديدة أن [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12805"]علاج [/URL]مرضى التهاب الكبد (ب) بالعقاقير المضادة للفيروسات يحول دون معاودة إصابتهم بسرطان الكبد المعروف أيضا بسرطان الخلايا الكبدية، وقد امتدت مع هذا العلاج حياة المرضى أيضا، حسب بيان في الموقع الإلكتروني لجامعة توماس جيفرسن الطبية.
وقد أجرى الدراسة فريق من الباحثين في أمراض الجهاز الهضمي والكبد بجامعة توماس جيفرسن، بقيادة الدكتور هايي-وُن هان الأستاذ بكلية الطب بالجامعة، ونشرت نتائجها بدورية "مجلة السرطان الدولية".
وكانت أبحاث سابقة قد أظهرت أن العلاجات المضادة للفيروسات تقلل من احتمال الإصابة بسرطان الخلايا الكبدية HCC لدى مرضى التهاب الكبد ب المزمن.
والمعلوم أن الرعاية القياسية لمرضى [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12805"]سرطان [/URL]الكبد تتضمن استئصال الورم الخبيث جراحيا، ما لم يكن كبيرا أو أصبح متغلغلا ومنتشرا، بيد أن أورام سرطان الكبد غالبا تعاود الظهور بعد استئصالها، أو تنشأ إصابات أو أورام جديدة.
وكان الدكتور هان وزملاؤه قد سجلوا في دراستهم أن مرضى التهاب الكبد (ب) الذين تلقوا علاجا مضادا للفيروس، بلغ متوسط فترة بقائهم على قيد الحياة نحو 60 شهرا بعد تشخيص سرطان الكبد لديهم، بينما بلغ 12.5 شهرا لدى نظرائهم الذين لم يتلقوا علاجا مضادا للفيروس.
يقول الدكتور هان إنه قبل تطوير العلاجات المضادة للفيروسات، كانت تنشأ لدى المرضى آفات جديدة في غضون بضعة أشهر عقب إزالة الورم، "لأننا لم نكن نعالج الفيروس الكامن والمسبب لسرطان الكبد".
وأوضحت الدراسة أن فيروس التهاب الكبد (ب) هو الذي يحرك السرطان، لذلك فإن كبح جماحه -وإسكاته إلى حد أن يختفي ويتعذر اكتشافه في الدم- يؤدي إلى إطالة فترة بقاء هؤلاء المرضى على قيد الحياة بعد التشخيص.
سبعة من المرضى التسعة الذينعولجوا بمضادات لافيروسات لم تنشأ لديهم أورام سرطان كبدية جديدة أو لم يشهدوا معاودة الورم على أي حال
"
اختفاء الجرثومة

شملت الدراسة 15 مريضا بالتهاب الكبد (ب)، وأجريت لهم عمليات استئصال جراحي لورم سرطاني كبدي واحد يقل حجما عن أربعة سنتيمترات. وكان المرضى الستة الأوائل قد شُخص لديهم سرطان الكبد بين العامين 1991 و1997، قبل تطوير العلاج المضاد للفيروسات.
واعتبر الباحثون هؤلاء المرضى مجموعة الضبط والمقارنة.
وشخص المرض لدى الحالات التسع الأخرى بين العامين 2000 و2004. وبدأ هؤلاء المرضى في تلقي العلاج المضاد للفيروس باستخدام عقار لاميڤودين (lamivudine) بعد تشخيص سرطان الكبد لديهم مباشرة.
وكانت علاجات أخرى مضادة للفيروسات، مثل تينوفوڤير (tenofovir) وآديفوڤير (adefovir) قد أضيفت إلى برنامج علاج المرضى كلما نشأت مقاومة لعقار لاميڤودين، أو حتى دون نشوئها.
وقد اختفى فيروس التهاب الكبد (ب) من مصل الدم لدى جميع المرضى التسعة الذين تلقوا العلاج المضاد للفيروس والذين استمروا في تلقي العلاجات المضادة للفيروسات.

بديل جذاب

وكان سبعة من هؤلاء المرضى التسعة لم تنشأ لديهم أورام سرطان كبدية جديدة أو لم يشهدوا معاودة الورم على أي حال.
وكان أطول المرضى بقاء على قيد الحياة اثنان جاءا مصابين بسرطان الكبد منذ العام 2000، ولا يزالان في صحة جيدة، ويعيشان بدون أي أورام سرطانية أخرى منذ أكثر من عشرة أعوام.
يستمر جميع المرضى في تلقي العلاج المضاد للفيروسات، ويتابعون طبيا مرة كل ثلاثة أو أربعة أشهر.
ويلفت جيفرسن روبرت كوبن الأستاذ بكلية طب جامعة توماس وأحد الباحثين المشاركين في هذه الدراسة، أن الخيار العلاجي الآخر لهؤلاء المرضى هو زراعة كبد أخرى لهم. وفي ضوء هذا الخيار، يصبح العلاج المضاد للفيروسات بديلا جذابا لهذه الشريحة من المرضى.


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

*معلومات خاطئة عن شرب الماء* 


تناول [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12658"]الماء [/URL]باستمرار سر الصحة والجمال الدائم هذا ما يؤكده العديد من الخبراء لكن هناك بعض التساؤلات والاستفسارات التي تراود الأذهان حول الماء وأهميتها وعن المعتقدات الخاطئة التي تدور حول تناولها كشرب الماء يؤدي إلى بروز البطن؟ وهل يساعد شرب الماء على إذابة الدهون الزائدة في الجسم ؟ وما هي الكمية التي يجب أن نعوضها ؟ ومتى يفضل شرب الماء أثناء تناول الطعام ؟ 

 *هذه التساؤلات تراود الأذهان ولتصحيح هذه المعلومات ومعرفة حقيقتها ، تابعي معنا السطور القادمة نقدم لكِ فيها كل ما يفيدك عن الماء .*
*شرب الماء يسبب الكرش*
*هذه المقولة [URL="http://crompo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12658"]خاطئة [/URL]والصحيح منها هو أن شرب الماء لا علاقة له بالكرش على الإطلاق ، فالكرش هو عبارة عن دهون متراكمة في منطقة البطن نتيجة لفائض السعرات الحرارية التي يستهلكها الإنسان ، وعند شرب الماء ينتقل الماء إلى المعدة وبعدها يتدفق بسرعة إلى الأمعاء ، حيث يتم هناك امتصاصه إلى مجرى الدم ، حسب ما ورد بجريدة " القبس "ولا تؤثر درجة حرارة الماء في سرعة امتصاصه من الأمعاء إلى الجسم .*
*يذيب الدهون*
*الصحيح هو أن درجة حرارة الماء لا علاقة لها بإذابة الدهون ، وإذابة الدهون لا يتم إلا إذا كانت السعرات الحرارية التي يفقدها الجسم عن طريق الحركة تفوق السعرات الحرارية التي يستهلكها عن طريق الغذاء ، فمثلا إذا استهلك الإنسان 2000 سعره حرارية عن طريق الغذاء وفقد جسمه 2500 سعره حرارية عن طريق المجهود الحركي ، فإن الجسم يحصل على الــ 500 سعره حرارية الناقصة عن طريق إذابة كمية من الدهون في الجسم .*
*يصعب عملية الهضم*
*وهناك بعض التوصيات الخاطئة التي تنصح بعدم شرب الماء أثناء تناول الوجبات الغذائية بسبب الاعتقاد أن الماء يخفض من تركيز عصارة الهضم ، الصحيح هو أن الماء لا يختلط مع عصارة الهضم ولا يؤثر سلباً في عملية الهضم ، وتشير الدراسات إلى سلامة شرب الماء قبل وأثناء وبعد الوجبة .*
*الاحتياجات اليومية للماء *
*






وهناك قاعدة خاطئة تقول بأنه يجب شرب 8 أكواب من الماء يومياً ، وفي الواقع أن الاحتياجات اليومية للماء تختلف من شخص لآخر باختلاف وزنه ، النشاط الجسدي، درجة إفراز العرق، والمناخ ، وإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن استهلاك السوائل الأخرى مثل الحليب، القهوة، والشاي يضيف إلى كمية السوائل في الجسم ، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الجسم يحصل أيضاً على السوائل عن طريق الغذاء، فمثلاً الشوربات، الخضار، الفواكه ومنتجات الحليب تحتوي على أكثر من80% من الماء . *
*أهميتها وفوائدها *
*يقدم لكِ الخبراء بعض النصائح والإرشادات المهمة التي تمدك بها تناول الماء ومنها :*
*يمنح الجسم الرطوبة الكافية مما يسكب الجلد الليونة ويحفظ للعينين البريق . 
يجدد حيوية كل خلايا الجسم . 
ينظم درجة حرارة الجسم . 
يعمل على تخليص الدم من السموم والرواسب . 
ينشط الجهاز الهضمي وعملية الإخراج . 
يخفف سوائل الجسم. 
يعمل على ترطيب المفاصل وليونة حركتها ويحميها من الكدمات. 
يعوض ما يفقده الجسم من السوائل التي تخرج في البول والعرق والبراز ورطوبة الزفير. 
ينشط وظائف الكلى .*
*






بالماء .. حميتك أنجح*
*ولا تقتصر فوائد الماء على ما سبق فقط ، حيث أنها من الأمور الضرورية التي تساعدك في نجاح هذه الحمية لذا احرصي على شرب كمية وفيرة من الماء يومياً لأن شرب الماء أساس الصحة والجمال ، وإن أمكن اشربي الماء المفلتر الذي يحتوي على المعادن الطبيعية ، ولا يجب أن تحتفظي به في عبوات بلاستيكية لأنها وسيلة غير آمنة بالمرة لأنها تطلق مادة PCB السامة إلى المياه التي يتم شربها.*
*ولا تنسي تناول 2 كوب ماء على الريق ، وقبل كل وجبة فتناول كميات كبيرة من الماء تساعد على تخفيف الوزن والأشخاص الذين شربوا كوبين إلى ثلاثة من الماء قبل تناول الطعام، قد خسروا من وزنهم بشكل أسرع وبكمية أكبر من غيرهم .

أما إذا كنتِ تمارسين التمرينات الرياضية بشكل منتظم‏ فمن الضروري أن تفكرين ليس فقط فيما تأكليه ، ولكن أيضا في كمية وأنواع السوائل التي تشربيها ، لذا ينصحك الأطباء بتناول الماء .*
*ويؤكد الأطباء أن التمرينات تسهم في زيادة فقدان كمية السوائل‏ ،‏ لذا يجب إتباع جميع الوسائل التي تحافظ علي كمية السوائل في الجسم‏ ، فالماء مهم جدا للحفاظ علي درجة حرارة جسمك ، كما يساعد في اكتساب العناصر الغذائية وإخراج الفضلات‏ ،‏ وفي حالة عدم شرب كمية كافية من الماء ،‏ يحدث جفاف مما يؤثر علي أداء التمرينات بالسلب ويصاحب ذلك شعور بالتعب والإرهاق مع صداع وجفاف الفم .‏*
*وينصح الخبراء بضرورة شرب السوائل قبل وأثناء وبعد التمرينات الرياضية‏ ،‏ كما أن تحديد كمية السوائل التي تحتاجها يعتمد علي عدة أشياء منها كمية السوائل المفقودة من خلال العرق وحجم الجسم ووزنه وحجم العضلات وظروف الحرارة والرطوبة و مدي شدة التمرينات التي تقوم بها‏.‏*
*وأخيراً إليكِ بعض التحذيرات التي يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار عند تناول الماء : *
*عادة شرب الماء المثلج وقت الشعور بالحر تؤدي إلى التهاب الغشاء المبطن للمعدة ـ وخاصة المعدة الضعيفة ـ والتهاب الحلق. *
*كبار السن لا يشعرون بالعطش رغم حاجة أجسامهم للماء ، لذا لا بد من جعل شرب الماء عادة من الصغر للتذكير عند الكبر. *
*شرب الماء المثلج أثناء وجبات الطعام يؤثر في عملية الهضم ويعوق إفرازات المعدة ويؤخر الهضم.*


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

الجمعة الاجازة حسب الشريعة 

قلت اريحكم 

شوية 


بس نستانف 
جولتنا الصحفية 


اليوم السبت 10 يوليو 2010


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

اليوم السابع 









البابا شنودة 


كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20
يتوجه البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية يوم 17 يوليو الجارى إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على متن طائرة رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس، فى رحلة رعوية وعلاجية، يجرى خلالها فحوصات طبية معتادة بمستشفى كليفلاند بولاية لأهايو الأمريكية، وتستغرق الرحلة أسبوعين بمصاحبة كل من الأنبا بطرس والأنبا أرميا والأنبا يؤانس سكرتارية البابا.

صرح بذلك الأنبا بسنتى أسقف المعصرة وحلوان وسكرتير البابا السابق، مشيراً إلى عودة البابا يوم 7 أغسطس المقبل.

يذكر أن البابا شنودة الثالث هو البطريرك رقم 117 فى سلسلة "الآباء البطاركة" الذين جلسوا على كرسى مارمرقس الرسول بالكنيسة القبطية، وهو من مواليد 3 أغسطس 1923 بقرية "سلام" التابعة لمحافظة أسيوط.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

الدستور 





قال  
 أحمد الركايدي ـ رئيس الشركة القابضة للصناعات الغذائية ـ إن 
 أسعار «قمر الدين» في المجمعات الاستهلاكية ستشهد هذا العام ارتفاعاً بواقع جنيه واحد للكيلو قياساً بأسعار العام الماضي.

وقال: إن الارتفاع في أسعار قمرالدين ناتج عن ارتفاع أسعار المشمش في سوريا بسبب انخفاض المحصول لارتفاع درجات الحرارة هناك.

وأشار «الركايدي» إلي إن قمر الدين والياميش بصفة عامة لن تطرح في المجمعات الاستهلاكية قبل النصف الثاني من شهر شعبان المقبل.

وأضاف: باستثناء قمر الدين أسعار الياميش في المجمعات الاستهلاكية هي نفسها أسعار العام الماضي، كما أن سعر الزبيب الإيراني لن يتجاوز الـ 25 جنيهاً والمصري يتراوح بين 12 و15 جنيهاً.

وفي سياق متصل، قال «الركايدي» في تصريحات صحفية أدلي بها علي هامش زيارة وزير الاستثمار للصعيد إن عدد مناقصات توريد الأرز التي لم تورد بعد للمنافذ التموينية إلي الآن بلغ ثلاث مناقصات، فيما بدأ توريد جزئي فقط من قبل مضارب الأرز الحكومية للكميات المتفق عليها ووفقاً للمناقصات الأخيرة.

وأضاف: أسعار الأرز ارتفعت من 1500 جنيه للطن في إحدي المناقصات لـ 2845 جنيهاً في المناقصة التي تلتها، وأكد أن استبدال الأرز بالمكرونة علي بطاقات التموين جاء بناء علي اجتماع ضمه مع «أحمد الوكيل» ـ رئيس الغرفة التجارية ـ ورشيد محمد رشيد ـ وزير التجارة والصناعة ـ وكبار موردي الأرز، وهو الاجتماع الذي ناقش بديلاً آخر وهو فتح باب استيراد الأرز.

مضيفاً: سيجري طرح كميات الأرز علي بطاقات التموين لكن بالتبادل مع المكرونة، وقال إن موردي الأرز سيواجهون عقوبات قد تصل إلي سحب خطابات الضمان والشطب من السجل التجاري بخلاف تحملهم فارق أسعار التعاقد مع موردين آخرين في حال عدم التزامهم بالتوريد.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*عشرة عملاء روس مقابل اربعة عملاء لواشنطن ..والمبادلة في العاصمة النمساوية
> واشنطن تؤكد: الجواسيس الروس لم يفلحوا في تسريب أي معلومات مهمة
> ميدفيديف يصدر عفوا رئاسيا عن اربعة عملاء لامريكا بينهم العالم النووي سوتياجين*
*

* ميدفيديف



بدأت روسيا وامريكا امس اكبر صفقة لتبادل الجواسيس بينهما منذ الحرب الباردة. وجرت الصفقة عبر العاصمة النمساوية فيينا حيث نقلت اليها روسيا اربعة جواسيس عملوا واشنطن، كما نقلت الولايات المتحدة الى العاصمة نفسها عشرة جواسيس روس اعتقلتهم في وقت سابق من الشهر الجاري.

ونقلت شبكة "سي إن إن" الاخبارية الامريكية عن مصادر قضائية أمريكية القول إن الجواسيس الروس العشرة الذين كانوا في قبضة السلطات الأمنية استقلوا طائرة استأجرتها الحكومة الروسية في وقت متأخر الخميس، قاصدين فيينا، وذلك بعد التوصل إلى صفقة تبادل للجواسيس بين واشنطن وموسكو، تذكّر بأجواء الحرب الباردة.

وذكرت المصادر أن الطائرة تقل أيضاً عناصر من الشرطة الأمريكية، وقد أقلعت من مطار لاجوارديا في نيويورك، بعد أن اعترفوا أمام محكمة في منهاتن بتورطهم بمؤامرة للتجسس في الولايات المتحدة. ومن المقرر أن يتزامن وصولها مع إفراج موسكو عن أربعة متهمين بالتجسس لصالح الولايات المتحدة، في الوقت الذي أكدت واشنطن أن الجواسيس الروس لم يفلحوا في تسريب أي معلومات مهمة.

قال المدعي العام الأمريكي، أريك هولدر، إن فشل الجواسيس في نقل المعلومات دفع السلطات إلى عدم محاكمتهم بتهمة التجسس، ما فتح الباب أمام الصفقة. وشملت عملية الترحيل أيضاً أبناء الجواسيس الروس، ولكنهم لم يستقلوا الطائرة نفسها.

وأكدت المصادر أن الجواسيس الروس وقعوا على وثيقة تعهد بعدم العودة للولايات المتحدة، مشيرة إلى أن مواصلة احتجازهم في أمريكا لا يقدم أي منفعة أمنية، ما دفع السلطات إلى مبادلتهم.

وقال المصدر: "لقد وقع الروس الوثيقة بأسمائهم الأصلية الروسية، وهي فلاديمير جوريف وليديا جوريف وميخائيل كوتزيك وناتاليا بيريفرزيفا وأندري بيزوروكوف وإلينا فافيلوفا وميخائيل فاسنكوف، عوضا عن الأسماء الأمريكية المزيفة التي استخدموها، أما فيكي بيلياز وآنا شابمان وميخائيل سيمنكو فكانوا يستخدمون هوياتهم الأصلية."

هذا ولم يفصح المتهمون عن كثير من المعلومات المتعلقة بطبيعة المهام التجسسية التي قاموا بها بالفعل لصالح روسيا. وعندما طلبت منهم المحكمة وصف جرائمهم، اعترف كل من المتهمين بالعمل بشكل سري لصالح روسيا، وأحيانا تحت هوية مفترضة، وبدون التسجيل كعملاء أجانب.

وأقر المتهم ريتشارد مورفي أنه عاش في الولايات المتحدة تحت هذا الاسم المفترض منذ أواسط تسعينيات القرن الماضي إلى الوقت الراهن، حيث كان يتلقى توجيهاته طوال تلك الفترة من روسيا. وحول ما إذا كان يدرك أن تصرفاته تلك كانت مشروعة أم لا، خاطب مورفي القاضي قائلا: "بلى سعادتكم، كنت أعلم أنها لم تكن أعمالا مشروعة."

وفي موسكو، قالت التقارير الرسمية إن الرئيس ديمتري ميدفيديف وقع على قرار العفو عن أربعة متهمين بالتجسس لصالح واشنطن. وقالت وكالة نوفوستي الرسمية إن أحدهم، وهو إيجور سوتياجين، العالم النووي المحكوم عليه بالسجن في روسيا بتهمة التجسس لصالح الولايات المتحدة وافشاء اسرار الغواصات النووية الروسية، وصل إلى فيينا.

ونقلت الوكالة عن آنا ستافيتسكايا محامية المتهم قولها بأن سوتياجين قد أُبلغ بأنه سوف يُطلق سراحه كجزء من عملية تبادل الجواسيس بين روسيا والولايات المتحدة. وتشمل القائمة أيضاً كل من عميل الاستخبارات الخارجية الروسية ألكسندر زابورسكي وجينادي فاسلينكو وعقيد الاستخبارات العسكرية الروسية السابق سيرجي سكربال.

وقال مسؤول رفيع في الكرملين أن الرئيس ميدفيديف اخذ بالاعتبار ايضا ان المتهمين قضوا احكاما قاسيا، وأشار إلى سوتياجين أمضى 11 عاما في السجن وزابوروزيسكي أمضى حوالى تسعة اعوام وسكريبال خمسة أعوام نصف


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*المصرى اليوم* 











رفض الدكتور أحمد زويل الاعتراف بما يردده بعض المسؤولين والسياسيين بأن النهضة تحتاج إلى أجيال حتى تتحقق، وأكد أن أى دولة تستطيع تحقيق نهضة وتقدم فى المجالات الاقتصادية والسياسية والعسكرية فى فترة تتراوح من ١٠ إلى ٢٠ عاما، مشيرًا إلى أن أساس تلك النهضة هو توافر قاعدة علمية وفكر حديث، مستشهداً بالولايات المتحدة واليابان، وتايوان، وقال إن الأخيرة استطاعت، فى وقت قياسى مدته ١٠ سنوات، تحقيق تقدم مذهل فى مجالات العلم والتكنولوجيا. 
وأضاف زويل - خلال افتتاحه جمعية عصر العلم، مساء أمس الأول، بمكتبة الإسكندرية، باعتباره رئيساً فخرياً لها، وبحضور هانى هلال، وزير التعليم العالى والبحث العلمى، والدكتورة هند حنفى رئيس جامعة الإسكندرية، وعمرو موسى الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية - أن البحث العلمى هو الأساس لكل تقدم سياسى واجتماعى واقتصادى، لافتاً إلى أن الجمعية غير هادفة للربح وليس لها أى توجهات سياسية، وتهدف إلى خدمة مصر من خلال دعمها للبحث العلمى. 
وقال زويل إن مصر بها الكثير من الكفاءات «الممتازة»، تحتاج إلى توفير المناخ الصحى، الذى يساعدهم على الابتكار والإبداع، بالإضافة إلى وجود منظومة وقاعدة علمية متكاملة، مشيراً إلى أنه لا يوجد تعارض بين العلم والدين، ولا يجوز استخدام الدين كأداة لتحريم العلم ومنع العقل من فهم الموضوعات العلمية.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*نجاح أول طائرة تعمل بـ«الطاقة الشمسية» فى الطيران لمدة ٢٤ ساعة*

* كتب *  يوسف العومى و«أ.ش.أ» 

« «أ.ف.ب»
الطائرة الشمسية» 

هبطت صباح أمس، بمطار «بايرن» السويسرى، أول طائرة تطير بالطاقة الشمسية بعد أن حلقت لمدة ٢٤ ساعة متواصلة، من بينها ساعات الليل، فوق جبال «جورا» متجهة إلى منطقة جبال الألب، فى تجربة وصفها الخبراء ورئيس الفريق السويسرى المسؤول عن تطوير هذه الطائرة بأنها صفحة جديدة فى تاريخ الطيران، خاصة أن شحن الطاقة الشمسية وتخزينها واستخدامها ليلاً يحتاج إلى تقنية معقدة.
قال الطيار توفيق عاصى، رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة القابضة لمصر للطيران السابق، إن هذه التجربة تأتى فى إطار الأبحاث التى يتم إجراؤها فى مجال الطيران طبقاً لقرارات الأمم المتحدة التى تطالب بضرورة الحد من الانبعاثات الصادرة عن الطائرات والتى تمثل ٢٪ من إجمالى الانبعاثات الملوثة لكوكب الأرض، مشيراً إلى أن هذه الطائرة صغيرة وخفيفة ومزودة بخلايا شمسية على الأجنحة، 
وهى ليست طائرة ركاب كما قد يظن البعض، وهى تجربة فى مراحلها الأولى لكنها خطوة مهمة وقد تنجح التجارب مستقبلاً فى اختراع خلايا تستطيع تخزين الطاقة الشمسية فى بطاريات شحن، تقدر على تشغيل المحركات لطائرات الركاب وأيضاً طائرات الشحن العملاقة


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

اكمل لكم الاخبار بكرة


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

الاهرام



 
إعلان نتيجة الثانوية العامة خلال ساعات 
القاهرة ـ من نيفين شحاتة‏:‏ ​
أعلن الدكتور أحمد زكي بدر وزير التربية والتعليم أن نتيجة امتحانات الثانوية العامة‏,‏ سوف تعلن خلال ساعات‏,‏ وقال ـ عقب عودته من جمهورية التشيك فجر أمس ـ إنه سوف يستعرض قوائم الأوائل ويعتمدها قبل إعلان النتيجة‏.‏ 





وقد تخطي معظم الأوائل حاجز الـ‏90%‏ من المجموع الكلي‏,‏ وهو‏410‏ درجات‏,‏ وحصل أول الشعبة العلمية علوم علي أعلي المجاميع بين الأوائل‏,‏ وأول العلمي رياضيات جاء مجموعه أقل قليلا منه‏,‏ وجاء معظم الأوائل من محافظات قطاعي القاهرة والمنصورة‏,‏ خاصة الشعبة الأدبية‏.‏ وكانت كنترولات الثانوية العامة في القطاعات الأربعة‏(‏ القاهرة والإسكندرية وأسيوط والمنصورة‏)‏ قد أغلقت أبوابها وتم إنهاء عمل أغلب العاملين بها‏,‏ كما أغلقت حجرات أجهزة الكمبيوتر والحاسب الآلي‏,‏ المسجل عليها النتائج كاملة‏,‏ وقام رؤساؤها بتغيير أرقام تليفوناتهم المحمولة‏,‏ هربا من الملاحقين لهم‏..‏ كل ذلك انتظارا لساعة الصفر الحاسمة باعتماد وإعلان النتيجة‏,‏ وسوف تعود الكنترولات للعمل مع بدء تقدم الطلاب بتظلماتهم في اليوم التالي‏.‏ ويترقب‏470‏ ألف طالب وطالبة بمرحلتي الثانوية العامة الأولي والثانية‏,‏ وملايين من أفراد أسرهم لحظة إعلان النتيجة‏,‏ التي سيعلنها الدكتور أحمد زكي بدر وزير التربية والتعليم‏,‏ ويحدد فيها النسبة العامة للنجاح بكل مرحلة‏,‏ ويصاحبها في اليوم نفسه تحديد أعداد المقبولين بالجامعات‏.‏
ويتطلع الجميع إلي هذه اللحظة‏,‏ التي ستحدد مصيرهم‏,‏ خاصة طلاب المرحلة الثانية‏,‏ الذين ستحدد النتيجة ما إذا كان لهم مكان بالكليات الحكومية‏,‏ أم سيتوجهون إلي الجامعات والمعاهد العليا الخاصة‏,‏ خاصة في ظل عدم الترحيب بهم سواء في الجامعات الحكومية أو الخاصة‏,‏ بدعوي تدني مستواهم‏,‏ بينما يحدد طلاب المرحلة الأولي مصيرهم‏,‏ سواء بالاستمرار في أداء الامتحانات العام المقبل للمواد التي اختاروها مسبقا‏,‏ أو اللجوء إلي تغيير تلك الاختيارات‏,‏ هربا من شعبة إلي أخري‏,‏ وذلك بعد أن تردد بقوة انخفاض درجات معظم طلاب الصف الثاني في أكثر من مادة‏,‏ الأمر الذي يهددهم بعدم الحصول علي المجموع الملائم لتطلعاتهم للالتحاق بإحدي كليات القمة‏.‏
وتؤكد مصادر داخل الإدارة العامة للامتحانات أنه لا تغيير في نظام التظلمات هذا العام‏,‏ حيث سيقتصر الأمر علي مجرد إطلاع الطالب علي صورة ورقة إجابته والتأكد من جمع الدرجات التي حصل عليها جمعا صحيحا‏,‏ وأن كل الأجزاء التي كتبها في كراسته تم تصحيحها ومنحها الدرجة المناسبة‏.‏


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم السابع *

السبت، 10 يوليو 2010 - 16:32








كتب حاتم سالم 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
اعتمد الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر، وزير التربية والتعليم، عصر اليوم السبت، نتيجة امتحانات الثانوية العامة بمرحلتيها الأولى والثانية للعام الدراسى الحالى، وأكد أن جميع المدارس ستعلن عنها صباح غدٍ الأحد، فيما ستعلن عنها المواقع الإلكترونية الحاصلة على حق نشرها فى تمام الثانية عشرة من منتصف الليل.

بلغت نسبة النجاح فى المرحلة الأولى 72.3%، وهى واحدة من أسوأ نتائج الثانوية العامة خلال الأعوام الماضية بحسب تأكيد مصادر رسمية داخل الوزارة، وأوضح بيان رسمى لـ"التعليم" أن 396 ألفا و242 طالب وطالبة خاضوا امتحان المرحلة الأولى نجح منهم 286 ألفا و294 فقط أما عدد الراسبين فبلغ 106 ألفا و948 طالب سيؤدون امتحانات الدور الثانى التى تبدأ فى الأسبوع الأول من أغسطس المقبل.

أما نسبة نجاح طلاب المرحلة الأولى "سنة الفراغ" فبلغت 50.5%، وهى أعلى من العام الماضى حيث كانت قد بلغت حينها 41.5%، وكان 69 ألفا و997 طالب وطالبة قد أدوا امتحانات سنة الفراغ نجح منهم 35 ألفا و397.

وأظهرت نتيجة المرحلة الأولى من الثانوية العامة تفوق البنات على البنين فى النسبة العامة للنجاح، حيث بلغت نسبة نجاح الطالبات 75.8 % بينما بلغت عند الطلاب 68.1 %، كما أظهرت النتيجة ارتفاع نسبة النجاح فى الشعبة العلمية عنها فى الأدبية، حيث بلغت فى "العلمية" 75% و"الأدبية" 67%.

كما أظهرت نسب النجاح تفوق طلاب المدارس الخاصة "لغات" حيث بلغت نسبة النجاح فيها 91.1%، وتلتها المدارس الرسمية الحكومية بنسبة 74% ثم المدارس الخاصة بمصروفات بنسبة 57.7% ثم طلبة المنازل والخدمات بنسبة 24.2 %، كما تبين ارتفاع نسب النجاح فى المدارس التجريبية حيث بلغت 87.9% من إجمالى نسب النجاح بالمدارس الرسمية الحكومية.

وحصل على الدرجات النهائية بين طلاب المرحلة الأولى 3 آلاف و662 طالب وطالبة فى امتحان التربية الدينية، ولم يحصل عليها سوى 657 طالبا فى اللغة الأجنبية الأولى– الذى شكا منه غالبية الطلاب- فيما حصل 15 ألفا و698 طالبا على الدرجة النهائية فى اللغة الأجنبية الثانية، و12 ألفا و102 فى الرياضيات "1"، و311 فى التاريخ، و114 فى الفلسفة والمنطق، وألف و366 فى علم النفس والاجتماع، و10 آلاف و529 فى الكيمياء، و194 فى الأحياء، وطالب واحد فى الجيولوجيا والعلوم البيئية.

أما نتيجة امتحان طلاب المرحلة الثانية "سنة الفراغ" فأظهرت ارتفاع نسب نجاح الطالبات مقارنة بالطلاب، حيث بلغت النسبة 53.4 % بين الطالبات مقارنة بـ48.8% بين الطلاب، كما أظهرت النتيجة ارتفاع النسبة بين طلاب الأدبى "68%" وانخفاضها بين طلاب العلمى "32%".

وحصل على الدرجات النهائية بين طلاب المرحلة الثانية، 27 طالبا فى اللغة الأجنبية الأولى"1"، و56 فى اللغة الأجنبية الأولى "2"، و128 طالبا فى اللغة الأجنبية الثانية، و737 طالبا فى الرياضيات "1"، و 78 فى التاريخ، و 3 فى الجغرافيا، و510 فى الفلسفة، و2282 فى علم النفس والاجتماع، و185 فى الاقتصاد والإحصاء، و318 فى الكيمياء، و72 فى الأحياء وطالب واحد فى الجيولوجيا و42 فى الرياضيات "2" و 219 فى الفيزياء.

وأظهرت نتيجة المرحلة الثانية ارتفاع نسب النجاح فى المدارس التى خضعت لإدارة وزارة التربية والتعليم، والمعروفة باسم المدارس المعانة، حيث بلغت نسبة النجاح فيها 79.6%، وتلتها المدارس التجريبية لغات بنسبة 58.9%، ثم مدارس الثانوية العامة بنسبة 57% ثم مدارس اللغات بنسبة 56.8 % ثم المدارس الخاصة بـ41% ثم المنازل بـ40.2%.
من جهتها اعتبرت الوزارة أن نسب النجاح فى المرحلتين الأولى والثانية قد كشفت عن التزام لجان وضع أسئلة الامتحانات بالمعايير القياسية.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

فى سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها أعلن الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر، وزير التربية والتعليم، قائمة لأوائل الثانوية العامة تضم 6 طلاب فقط، منهم اثنان من شعبة علمى علوم، واثنان من شعبة علمى رياضة، وطالب من الشعبة الأدبية، ومثله من ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة.

وأجرى "بدر" اتصالات هاتفية بالطلاب الأوائل هنأهم فيها على تفوقهم فى الامتحانات، غير أنه، وللمرة الأولى، لم يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا موسعا للإعلان عن أسمائهم، وقال "بدر" إن قلة عدد الأوائل سببها أن طلاب المرحلة الثانية لهذا العام من "سنة الفراغ" ولا يزيد عددهم عن 69 ألفا و997 طالبا، وأضاف أن الوزارة كانت تقوم بتحديد 10 طلاب أوائل حينما كان يصل عدد الممتحنين فى السنة النهائية إلى 400 ألف طالب، وهو مالم يحدث هذا العام بسبب "سنة الفراغ".
حصل على المركز الأول بين طلاب "علمى علوم" سماح مصطفى عبد العظيم محمد، الطالبة بمدرسة السادات الثانوية بنات بمحافظة الشرقية بمجموع 405.5 درجة، كما حصلت الطالبة دينا خالد مصطفى محمد، من مدرسة أحمد عبد الرحيم الثانوية بنات بمحافظة أسيوط، على المركز الأول مكرر "علمى علوم" بنفس المجموع.

فيما حصل على المركز الأول بين طلاب "علمى رياضة" الطالب عمر جمال محمد عبد الله، من مدرسة المنصورة التجريبية لغات بمحافظة الدقهلية بمجموع 402 درجة، أما المركز الثانى فى هذه الشعبة فحصل عليه الطالب سامح السيد هلال درويش من مدرسة 6 أكتوبرالثانوية بنين بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر بمجموع 400.5 درجة.

فيما حصلت الطالبة إيمان مصطفى أحمد منصور على المركز الأول بين طلاب الشعبة الأدبية، وهى من مدرسة المنيا الثانوية بنات بمحافظة المنيا بمجموع 393.5 درجة، فيما حصلت الطالبة أسماء عصام محمد المرشدى على المركز الأول بين ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة، وهى من مدرسة النور للمكفوفين بشمال السويس بمحافظة السويس بمجموع 359 درجة.

وعلى عكس كل عام لن يكرم الوزير الطلاب الأوائل غدا، كما لم يحدد موعدا نهائيا لتكريمهم، وبالنظر إلى قائمة أوائل هذا العام يمكن ملاحظة تفوق طلاب الوجه البحرى على طلاب الصعيد بنسبة بمعدل 3 طلاب إلى 2، على غير المعتاد كل عام، فيما حصلت القاهرة الكبرى على مركز واحد فقط، ، فيما استمرت الطالبات فى التفوق على الطلاب بمعدل 4 لـ 2.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*"اليوم السابع" ينشر طرق الحصول على نتائج الثانوية العامة *

السبت، 10 يوليو 2010 - 13:48











 طلاب الثانوية العامة يترقبون النتيجة 
كتب حاتم سالم 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
قبل ساعات من إعلان نتائج امتحانات الثانوية العامة بمرحلتيها الأولى والثانية، يرصد "اليوم السابع" طريقتين يمكن للطلاب البالغ عددهم 470 ألف، اللجوء إليها للحصول على النتائج قبل أن ترسلها الوزارة للمدارس.

وتعتمد الطريقة الأولى على إدخال الطلاب أرقام جلوسهم فى الأماكن المخصصة فى المواقع الإلكترونية التى منحتها وزارة التربية والتعليم حق الإعلان عن النتائج، وهذه المواقع هى "مصراوى"، و"لينك"، و"0777"، و"دار التحرير، و"الأهرام"، و"اتصالات".

وحصلت هذه المواقع على حق إعلان النتائج بموجب مزايدة مالية نظمتها الوزارة، وحصلت منها على مقابل مادى قيمته 197 ألف جنيه، وهو ما انفرد اليوم السابع بنشره صباح الأربعاء الماضى.

أما الطريقة الثانية فتتمثل فى إنشاء بريد إلكترونى على موقع الوزارة على شبكة الإنترنت، وهذه الطريقة تمكن كل طالب من الاطلاع على نتيجته أثناء إعلان الوزارة عن نسب النجاح العامة دون الحاجة إلى التوجه للمدارس.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*إعلان أسماء أوائل الثانوية العامة اليوم*

السبت، 10 يوليو 2010 - 












 أحمد زكى بدر وزير التربية والتعليم 
أ ش أ
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يعلن الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر، وزير التربية والتعليم، أسماء الأوائل فى الثانوية العامة اليوم السبت.

وكانت وزارة التربية والتعليم قد أعلنت أمس الجمعة أنها سترسل نتيجة امتحانات الثانوية العامة إلى كل طالب على بريده الإلكترونى فور إعلانها رسمياً، بحيث يمكنه أن يطلع عليها دون الحاجة إلى الحصول عليها من مدرسته.

وكانت الوزارة قد دعت الطلاب الذين خاضوا امتحانات المرحلتين الأولى والثانية إلى سرعة إنشاء بريد إلكترونى على موقع الوزارة على شبكة الإنترنت، حتى تتمكن "الخدمات الإلكترونية" بالوزارة من إرسال النتائج إليهم. 

أما الطلاب الذين قاموا بملء استمارات التقدم لامتحانات الثانوية إلكترونياً، وذلك فى شهر فبراير الماضى، فبياناتهم مسجلة تلقائياً لدى الوزارة التى أتاحت للطلاب إمكانية الاستفسار عن أى معلومات تخص النتيجة بالحساب الإلكترونى نفسه.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*الدستور *


*

*

*البابا شنودة*




يحتفل الأقباط بعد غد ـ الاثنين ـ بعيد الرسل بعد فترة صوم استمرت 49 يوماً، وتقتصر مظاهر الاحتفال علي إقامة القداس في الصباح يقوم خلاله كهنة الكنيسة بغسل أرجل الحاضرين من الأقباط بعد أداء صلاة «ماء اللقان» علي المياه التي يتم بها غسل الأرجل.

وقال القمص «صليب متي ساويرس» ـ كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي بشبرا ـ لـ«الدستور» إن فترة الصوم التي سبقت هذا العيد تتراوح بين 15 و49 يوماً حسب موعد عيد القيامة من كل عام، موضحاً أن هذا العيد يسمي أيضاً عيد استشهاد القديسين «بطرس» و«بولس».

وأضاف: عيد الرسل تذكار لرسل السيد المسيح الذين أسسوا الكنائس ورسموا القس.

من جهة أخري كشف مصدر بالمقر البابوي بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية عن أن البابا شنودة الثالث سيسافر إلي الولايات المتحدة في رحلة رعوية ستستمر لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع عقب حضور الاحتفال بالعيد.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

البابا شنودة الثالث






حجزت دائرة التعويضات بمحكمة القضاء الاداري برئاسة المستشار عبد البديع عسران نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة الدعوى المقامة من مجدى وليم ضد البابا شنودة والتى يطالبه فيها بتعويض مادى قيمته 5 مليون جنيه لامتناعه عن تنفيذ حكمى القضاء الاداري والادارية العليا الصادران بأحقيته في الحصول على تصريح بالزواج الكنسي الثانى للحكم في جلسة 20 سبتمبر القادم كانت هيئة مفوضي الدولة قد انتهت في تقريرها الى أحقية وليم في التعويض. 

شهدت الجلسات الماضية دفع وليم بأحقيته في التعويض قائلا  حينما تم خلعي كان عمري ‏35‏ عاما‏‏ والدي توفي‏  ولم ير لي حفيدا‏‏ عمري ضاع‏ سأحصل علي التعويض وأوزعه علي الناس الغلابة‏‏ وأقسم بالله سأوزعه علي الغلابة أمام الجميع‏‏ المهم أريد أن أفتح نافذة أمام كل فرد يعاني بمثل ما أعاني منهم وأضاف أن تعنت البابا سنودة وتحججه بالانجيل نتج عنه معاناة ما يزيد عن ‏60‏ ألف قبطى ينتظرون ما ستسفر عنه القضية حتي يتحركوا‏ولفت من‏ غير منطقي أن تتزوج طليقتي وتنجب‏‏‏.

كانت محكمة القضاء الاداري قد أصدرت حكما يلزم البابا شنودة بإعطاء تصريح بالزواج الكنسي الثانى للمطلق بموجب حكم قضائي ولكن لم ينفذه البابا شنودة وقام بالطعن عليه أمام المحكمة الادارية العليا التى أيدت حكم القضاء الاداري و رغم أن حكم الادارية العليا حكما نهائيا ملزم للبابا شنودة الا أن البابا أكد أنه لن ينفذه ولجأ الى المحكمة الدستورية العليا التى أوقفت تنفيذ حكم الادارية العليا.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*المصرى اليوم *

*الأخطبوط يتنبأ بفوز إسبانيا على هولندا فى نهائى المونديال*

*كتب عواصم - وكالات الأنباء ١٠/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/popimage.aspx?ImageID=115431*

*http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/popimage.aspx?ImageID=115431* 

*

*

«أ.ف.ب»
الأخطبوط أختار إسبانيا للفوز بكأس العالم على حساب هولندا

بعد ترقب إعلامى مثير، تنبأ الأخطبوط الشهير «بول» بفوز منتخب إسبانيا على هولندا فى نهائى مونديال ٢٠١٠ بجنوب أفريقيا غدا «الأحد»، وتكتسب توقعات «بول» الذى يعيش فى متحف الأحياء المائية بمدينة أوبيرهاوزن الألمانية، أهمية خاصة إذ صدقت جميع توقعاته لنتائج مباريات البطولة، وكان آخرها التكهن بفوز إسبانيا على ألمانيا فى مباراة الدور نصف النهائى.
وتصدرت توقعات «بول» عناوين أشهر الصحف الألمانية والعالمية، حتى إن التليفزيون الألمانى ينقل على الهواء مباشرة عملية اختياره العلم. وتعتمد طريقة التوقع على وضع الأخطبوط أمام صندوقين يحتويان على طعام وبداخل كليهما علمان لكلا المنتخبين المتنافسين، ويختار «بول» الصندوق الذى يحمل علم الدولة التى يرشحها للفوز. 
وبنفس الطريقة اختار الأخطبوط الصندوق الذى يحمل علم إسبانيا متجاهلا صندوق هولندا، كما اختار ألمانيا للفوز بمباراة تحديد المركز الثالث اليوم.
«بول» الذى يبلغ من العمر عامين ونصف العام ويزن ٧٠٠ جرام، ولد فى إنجلترا قبل أن ينتقل إلى متحف الأحياء البحرية فى برلين، وصار محورا لجدل علمى منذ بدء تنبؤاته فى بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية ٢٠٠٨، التى نجح خلالها فى تخمين نتائج ٤ مباريات من أصل ٦ عرضت عليه، وكان المثير أن ترشيحاته تصيب أكثر من توقعات كبار المحللين والخبراء الكرويين.
وتقول الأبحاث العلمية إن الأخطبوط ينجذب إلى الشكل الأفقى أكثر من العمودى، كما ينجذب إلى الحدة واللمعان والوهج الصادر عن اللون، ويعد هذا الحيوان «الأذكى» بين اللافقاريات، وميزه الخالق بأن جعل له ٣ قلوب بدلاً من واحد، ويميل بطبعه إلى النظر يميناً.
ولأن علم ألمانيا الملصق يتميز بخطوط أفقية ألوانها حادة، وليس فيه أى خط عمودى، وكان يتم وضعه دائماً إلى الجهة اليمنى، فإن بول كان يتجه دائماً إليه ليأكل منه بطبيعة الحال، وعندما وضع أمامه علما صربيا وإسبانيا وهما أكثر حدة من ألمانيا، توقع فوزهما.
بول يواجه الآن أخطارا وتهديدات إرهابية من الألمان الغاضبين منه لتوقعه هزيمتهم أمام صربيا، ثم إسبانيا، إلى درجة أنهم طالبوا بشيه على النار أو رميه إلى أسماك القرش للتخلص من شؤمه على الألمان.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*عنف السياسة.. سبب تشاؤم أطفالنا*

* كتب *  غادة الشريف    ١٠/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠


فى الشارع والتليفزيون والمدرسة.. لا مهرب للطفل المصرى من العنف إلا عندما يغلق عليه غرفة نومه ويذهب فى سبات عميق، عند عودة هذا الطفل مع والديه فى أحد المواصلات العامة، لن يمنعه أحد من رؤية ضابط أو أمين شرطة يفتش الركاب بشكل ذاتى، ويقبض على أحدهم.
حتى داخل المنزل تطل على الطفل تلك المشاهد الدموية، التى يراها لأحداث العراق أو فلسطين.
الدكتور ناصر المغربى، استشارى الأمراض العصبية والنفسية، ويقول: لابد من الرقابة والمتابعة من قبل الآباء على الأطفال فى المراحل الأولى من حياتهم وعدم السماح لهم بالتعرض لتلك الأحداث الدامية أو أى أخبار سياسية مؤلمة.
نشرات الأخبار بكل ما تعرضه من أخبار سلبية وحوادث دامية أصبحت شيئا معتادا بالنسبة للكبار، فى حين أن ترك الأطفال لتلك المثيرات بترك التليفزيون مفتوحا بشكل مبالغ فيه دون رقابة، يخلق لدى الطفل الفضول والاستفهامات بشكل ملح، نتيجة لما يراه لكن بالنسبة للأطفال ترسخ فى وجدانهم العنف وغياب العدل.
كل ما يراه الطفل من أحداث تتفاعل مع سلوكه وتجعل لديه قابلية للعنف بشكل سلوكى، لأن الطفل يكون فى مرحلة البرمجة الأساسية، فيقوم بتكرار هذه الحالة ويكون هو بطلها مستخدما العنف مع إخوته وأصدقائه ليفرغ طاقته فيهم.
وفى حال رؤية الطفل لمشاهد العنف، لابد للأم أن تشرح له حقيقة الموقف بشكل مبسط، حتى لا يفهمه بعقلية الطفل ويتأثر به بشكل سلبى، أما الآباء فعليهم مراعاة عدم الحديث فى القضايا السياسية والأخبار السيئة أمام الأطفال وتجنيب الطفل التعرض لبعض الظواهر السياسية فى الشوارع، مثل الاعتصامات والإضرابات، التى قد يتدخل الشرطة لفضها بأسلوب قمعى عنيف.
وتبقى الأسرة هى التى تؤثر بشكل أكبر فى حياة الطفل، خاصة فى المراحل العمرية الأولى من بداية حياته، عند سن أربع سنوات فما فوق، أما الأطفال بعد ١٢ سنة فيكون تأثير البيئة والمدرسة فيهم أكبر من الأسرة، ولابد فى هذه المرحلة من توجيه الأولاد لممارسة الرياضة بدلا من تركهم عرضة لأى أحداث سياسية، لأن الطفل فى تلك المرحلة تكون لديه طاقة يحتاج لتفريغها، مع سعى الآباء لترسيخ النواحى الدينية والقيم التى تدعو للتسامح وليس العنف.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*ارفع إيدك*

*بقلم* جلال عامر 

١٠/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠




حبيبتى بالليل باشوفك على المخدة الفاضية اللى جنبى وبالنهار باشوفك فى طابور السيدات أمام الفرن، وبين الحب وغريزة التملك خيط رفيع، وأى تلميذ يستطيع أن يفرق بين الفعل الماضى والفعل الفاضح وبين الكلام الصادق والحمل الكاذب، ومنذ قتل رجل الأعمال المطربة (التونسية) 
واكتشفنا عنده ترسانة سلاح لم يتحرك أحد حتى وصلنا إلى هذه الأيام التى كلما كلمت فيها أحداً يطلع لى مسدس ويقول لى «ارفع إيدك»، رغم أننى لست مطربة عارية تغنى لغزة لتتحرر من ملابسها وليس عندى إلا فتاحة سردين غير مرخصة فالذين أعرفهم منهم أربعة عندهم زكام وثلاثة عندهم شقق والباقى عنده سلاح، 
فقد انتشر السلاح بين الناس مثل الماء والهواء و«خلى السلاح صاحى» ونام إنت براحتك وتطور الهدف من حتة لحمة إلى حتة أرض إلى حتة سلاح وأصبح كل واحد يحلم أن يكون معه مسدس ولمراته بندقية فى عيد ميلادها ولابنه رشاش بمناسبة التخرج حتى تحول البلد إلى الغرب الأمريكى أيام «الكاوبوى»، فالدولة التى لا تصنع المستقبل تعيد إنتاج ماضى باقى الشعوب.. 
تحارب الصوفية (من تاريخ الجزيرة) وتعيد الأوبئة (من تاريخ أوروبا) وتنشر الفقر (من تاريخ ما عرفته).. وظهرت الأسلحة الثقيلة حتى تحولت المطواة إلى «سلاح التلميذ».. وعندما تسأل عن عنوان شخص يقال لك («شكرى» اللى معاه رشاش ولا «شكرى» اللى عنده دبابة).. وعلى الدولة أن تتحكم فى السلاح ليس عن طريق بطاقة التموين وصرف زيادة رمضان «مسدس» ولكن كالعادة عن طريق خطة تأكلها القطة.. 
يا أخى أيامنا كان فيه السيف «أبولمبة» بتاع الخناقات الليلية المضاد للعرسان، وقرن الغزال يا متحنى بدم الغزال، ولم نكن نرى المسدس إلا فى يد «جارى كوبر» فأصبح الآن فى يد «جارى حسن» وفاضل له الحصان.. نشرنا العنف فى عقول الناس ووضعنا السلاح فى أيديهم فرخصت الروح وهان الدم رغم أننا فى بلد «بالروح بالدم» 
وهى العبارة التى بدأت فى سوق الفراخ بالروح أى عايز الفرخة حية وبالدم أى عايزها مذبوحة وأول مرة أكلت فيها «قلقاس» كانت فى السبعينيات أيام الانفتاح المتين على إيدك اليمين وكنت فى عزومة ويومها تقلت أنا وصاحب البيت فى القلقاس وعندما شعرت بالدوار سألته (تفتكر القانون ممكن يرجع تانى؟) فقال الرجل بتثاقل (والله إحنا عملنا اللى علينا وعزمناه وهوه حر بقى!).. ثم يشير صاحب البيت إلى «الشوربة» ويقول لى (اوعى تنكسف طلع لك من الشوربة مسدس).


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*msn *



*سرقة سيارة وزير الداخلية الالماني..





نشرت بتاريخ - الخميس,08 يوليو , 2010 -16:29  

برلين (رويترز) - قالت الشرطة الالمانية يوم الخميس ان بولنديا سرق سيارة يملكها وزير الداخلية توماس دي مايتسيره في مدينة دريسدن بشرق البلاد.
وذكر توماس جايتنر المتحدث باسم شرطة دريسدن أن الشرطة اعترضت سبيل اللص البالغ من العمر 33 عاما وهو يقود السيارة التي تستخدمها ابنة الوزير وهي من طراز أودي على طريق سريع يوم الاربعاء في شرق المانيا بعد يوم من سرقتها.
وأضاف المتحدث "لم يكن يعرف قطعا انه يسرق سيارة تخص وزير الداخلية."
وكان دي مايتسيره قد اشتكى في مايو أيار الماضي من ارتفاع معدل سرقة السيارات وطالب بتحسين اجراءات مكافحة السرقات.
*


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*ابتكار ألماني لمواجهة أضرار الكوارث الطبيعية*



تم تطوير "أداة إدارة الكوارث" لتمنح المسؤولين صورة شاملة عن الوضع في المنطقة المنكوبة. هذه الأداة موضوعة في حقيبة برتقالية مضيئة، وهي عبارة عن جهاز كمبيوتر محمول Laptop ذي مزايا معينة: فهو مزود ببرامج خاصة تمكنه من الاتصال مباشرة بالأقمار الصناعية حتى إذا أسفرت الكارثة عن انقطاع شبكة الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية على الأرض.
في هذه الحالة ترسل الأقمار الصناعية صورا من المنطقة المنكوبة إلى خبراء الطوارئ الذين يضيفونها إلى المعلومات المتوفرة لديهم. ويقول روبرت كلارنر من المركز الألماني لأبحاث الطيران والفضاء إن المعتاد في مثل هذه الحالات هو "إرسال خبراء الطوارئ إلى المنطقة المنكوبة للإطلاع عن كثب على الوضع الميداني والتعرف على وضع البنية التحتية ومدى الأضرار التي لحقت بها ونوع المساعدة المطلوبة". ويضيف كلارنر في نفس السياق "يكون خبراء الطوارئ مزودين بخرائط رقمية، وأداة إدارة الكوارث تساعدهم على تحديث المعلومات المتوفرة لديهم عن طريق الاتصال المباشر بالأقمار الصناعية".
بذلك يملك خبراء الطوارئ معلومات عن الوضع في المنطقة قبل الكارثة وبعدها، ويمكنهم بسهولة تحديد الأماكن المتضررة والمرافق التي تعطلت، خاصة معرفة الوضع في المناطق المأهولة بالسكان. هذه المعلومات تساعد الخبراء على تحديد المناطق التي تحتاج إلى مساعدات ملحة. 
طائرات مزودة بأحدث التكنولوجيا
الجهاز الجديد يمكنه الاتصال بطائرات خاصة وبالأقمار الصناعية وتلقي الصور والمعلومات منها، وهو مزود ببرنامج خاص "يبين مكان تواجد طواقم الانقاذ كنقاط على الخارطة، وهذا يوفر عليهم الاتصال مع بعضهم البعض لمعرفة أماكن تواجدهم، كما يوفر الأمن لطواقم الإسعاف الأولي في منطقة الكوارث لأنهم يعرفون مكان تواجدهم وأماكن تواجد أفراد الطواقم الأخرى الذين يسارعون إلى نجدتهم عند الضرورة" كما يقول روبرت كلارنر.
وهناك مزايا أخرى لهذا الجهاز ومن أهمها قدرته على التعامل مع جميع أشكال المعلومات والتكنولوجيا الحديثة، كما يقول مهندس الطيران هوبرت زيهر المتخصص في المجسات وأجهزة الكشف الموجودة على طائرات الاستطلاع: "تزود الطائرات بأنواع من المجسات للقيام بمهام البحث والإنقاذ. فهنا لدينا طائرات مزودة برادار ومجسات تعمل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء إضافة إلى عدد من الأجهزة البصرية". 
وعند التحليق فوق منطقة فيضانات مثلا يمكن لهذه الأجهزة والمجسات تحديد مكان المنكوبين لإنقاذهم من الغرق. كما يمكن للطائرة التحليق فوق المناطق الجبلية الوعرة والكشف عن أشخاص ربما سقطوا في الشقوق الصخرية بعد وقوع الزلازل.
بشكل عام تتيح هذه التقنية الحديثة فرصا كثيرة أمام فرق الإنقاذ وخبراء الطوارئ لتكوين صورة شاملة عن وضع المنطقة المنكوبة مما يسهل التحرك بسرعة لمساعدة المواطنين. فإذا فاض نهر ما يمكن للخبراء حساب المناطق التي ستغمرها مياه الفيضانات ومعرفة المناطق المأهولة والمرافق الحيوية وشبكات الكهرباء التي سوف تتضرر من الفيضان. ويساعد النظام الجديد أيضا على معرفة الطرق السالكة والمغلقة في حال الحاجة إلى إجلاء المواطنين عن منازلهم كما حدث مؤخرا في بولندا والصين. وحاليا يسعى المركز الألماني لأبحاث الطيران والفضاء إلى تعميم هذه التكنولوجيا التي ابتكرتها على هيئة الحماية المدنية الأوروبية من الكوارث.
الكاتب: ميشائيليس نيلس/ عبد الرحمان عثمان
مراجعة: طارق أنكاي


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*العروسة الصينية .. هل تصبح الحل لأزمة الزواج في مصر ؟*








تحقيق سامح عبد الحي :
اذا كنت ترغب في الزواج ولا تمتلك امكانيات مادية , اذا كنت قد تجاوزت السن وتخش ان يفوتك القطار ؟ هل تملكتك رغبة متوحشة والكبت يطاردك ؟ هل تعاني من ارتفاع " المهور " ومغالاة الاباء في متطلباتهم ؟ هل " زهقت " من رغبة " خطيبتك " في امتلاك وشراء كل شئ ؟ .. الاجابات علي هذه التساؤلات هي حلول وضعتها الصين لترغيب الشباب في الزواج من صينيات , لثبت للجميع انها تستطيع توفير كل ما يحتاجه العالم , وانها لا تعرف المستحيل.. انتشرت في الفترة الاخيرة بعض الاعلانات علي شبكة الانترنت للترويج لعرائس صينية بمواصفات جيدة وباسعار زهيدة وبدون شروط و متطلبات , تلعب علي وتر الازمة التي يعانيها الشباب في الزواج , وتخاطب الغريزة لديهم , رافعة شعار " تزوج باقل التكاليف وبالمواصفات التي تريدها ".. فكرة غريبة علي المجتمع المصري , ولكنها ليست غريبة علي مجتمع رأسمالي (الصين ) هدفه الاول السيطرة علي اسواق الشرق الاوسط وامتلاك زمام التجارة والصناعة فيها , ولكن هل هناك خطوة من انتشار هذه العرائس ؟ وهل شبابنا سينخرط في هذا التيار ليصبح المجتمع " هجين " وخليط بين الفرعون المصري و النمر الاسيوي ؟ وكيف سيصبح مستقبل الاجيال القادمة في حالة " التطبيع " المصري الصيني ؟

وبعد استطلاع اراء الخبراء عما قد يحدث في المجتمع في حالة انتشار هذه الفكرة وتطبيقها , وتأثيرها علي العنوسة في مصر , وطرح عليهم تساؤل " هل تصبح الزوجة الصينية هي الحل لازمة الزواج في مصر ؟

فهل تسطيع العروسة الصينية ان توقف قطار العنوسة بالنسبة للشباب ؟ هل هي نوع من الغزو الاقتصادي الجديد تحاول من خلاله الصين التي تعتبر اكبر دولة صناعية وتجارية في العالم , اختراق الاقتصاد المصري ؟ بعد ان فشلت في اغراق الاسواق المصرية بغشاء البكارة الصيني , وهو سلعة مرفوضة دينيا واخلاقيا ومجتمعيا , وتساعد علي نشر الذيلة , ام انه نوع من الاحتلال لفرض سيطرة منتجات " صنع في الصين " ؟ فبعد ان انتشروا شباب وفتيات من الصين حاملين فوق اكتافهم بضائع صينية يجوبوا بها القري والنجوع في محافظات مصر , ومن خلال احتكاكهم بالشباب وتعاملهم مع الفتيات من خلال عمليات البيع والشراء , اكتشفوا ان مشكلة الزواج هي الشاغل الاول الذي يؤرق عدد كبيرمن الشباب المصري , وانهم يعانون الكبت , بسبب تأخر سن الزواج لظروفهم الاقتصادية الصعبة , وبسبب مغالاة الاسر المصرية والفتيات ايضا في متطلباتهم , مما يجعل الكثيرين غير قادرين علي الزواج , فقرروا توفير عروسة صينية لكل شايب مصري , فرفعوا شعار عروسة صينية لاتكلفك سوي 1500 جنيه .
*ناقوس الخطر*

ففي ظل الهيمنة الصينية التي تخيم على حياتنا وأسواقنا ومنتجاتنا التي اصبح جميعها مصنوع في الصين , فهل جاء يوم الذي تقوم الصين بتصدير عرائس صينيات للمواطنين لتوفر للشباب في بلدنا مصاريف الزواج من شبكة ومهر وبيت وحفل زفاف , فهل تقضي العروسة الصيني على " سوق " البنات في مصر وتزيد من معدلات العنوسة بين الفتيات التي هي في ارتفاع دائم ؟ .. فقد انتشرت في الفترة الاخيرة بعض الكليبات التي تروج للزوجة الصينية ومميزاتها لترغيب الشباب في الارتباط بالصينيات , ويلعب الكليب علي وتر العنوسة وتأخر سن الزواج , وعلي رغبات الشباب وشهواتهم التي تملكت منهم خاصة مع الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة التي تعيشعها البلاد , حيث يبدأ الكليب بأسئلة عما إذا كنت تشعر برغبة في الزواج وظروفك لا تسمح؟.. أو أن العمر قد مضى وتشعر أنك قد كبرت في السن ومازلت تبحث عن بنت الحلال ولم تجدها ؟ , بعدها يبدأ المتحدث في شرح مميزات الزوجة الصينية في أنها قليلة الكلام وقليلة الأكل، فتوفر في الطعام وأيضاً قليلة الحجم وبالتالي لا تأخذ حيزاً في الشقة لو كانت ضيقة، وبالتالي فإنك لن تهتم بإقامة عرس أو الحصول على شبكة بالآف الجنيهات؛ لأنهم في الصين لا يهتمون بالذهب أو المال ولا تحصل على نفقة عند طلاقها وليس لها أهل سيأتون لزيارتها فبالتالي ستتخلص من حماتك ومشاكلها , مما يعني ان الزوجة الصينية سلعة جيدة و " بيعة وكلها منافع " !

كما انتشرت علي صفحات الفيس بوك إعلانات عن دخول العروسة الصينية لمصر لسد حاجة الشباب غير القادرعلى متطلبات الزواج بأقل تكلفة ممكنه، حيث تصل العروسة بـ"الدليفرى" حتى باب المنزل بتكلفة تتراوح من 1200 جنيه حتي 1500 جنيه فقط , وذكرت الإعلانات إن الزوج يستطيع أن يختار مواصفات العروسة الصينية من حيث الشكل والقدرات، مع العلم أن جميع العرائس الصينيات يجدن فنون الطهى والأعمال المنزلية المختلفة، وغالباً ما يكون حجم العروسة صغير وقصيرة للتوفير على زوج المستقبل عند شراء الملابس.

كما وضعت الاعلانات عبارات لجذب الشباب من خلال وضع مميزات الزوجة الصينية بانها لا تشترط سناً معيناً للزوج، كما أنها تقبل بأى رجل، وذلك لأنها زوجة مثالية ومطيعة ولا تناقش زوجها فى أى شئ كما أن صوتها لا يعلو ولا تنطق إلا بأمر من زوجها على خلاف الزوجة المصرية التى تشتهر بارتفاع نبرة صوتها وبغضبها المتكرر، بسبب وبدون سبب، كذلك لا تشترط الصينية شبكة ولا مهر ولا شقة ولا فرح .

هذه الفكرة الغريبة تدق ناقوس الخطر في المجتمع المصري , فقد استغلت الصين ازمة الزواج في مصر وارتفاع نسبة العنوسة وتحاول ادخال الزوجة الصينية, بمواصفات تجعل كل شاب قادر علي الزواج باحداهن , مع ترحيب الشباب بالفكرة , وفي ظل الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة , ومع تفاقم ازمة الزواج في مصر , فان النتجة ستكون مجتمع متفكك , تنهار فيه القيم , وتزداد فيه نسبة العنوسة , بالتالي تكثر حالات الانتحار بين الفتيات المصريات , ففي أخر إحصائية صادرة عن المركز القومي للسموم اكدت إقدام 2700 فتاة مصرية على الانتحار كل عام بسبب العنوسة , وكشفت دراسة حديثة صادرة عن المركز القومي للبحوث الاجتماعية والجنائية أن نسبة غير المتزوجين من الشباب من الجنسين بلغت بشكل عام حوالي 30%، وبالتحديد 7. 29% للذكور و4. 28% للإناث .

*ترحيب واستنكار*

رحب عدد كبير من الشباب بفكرة الزواج من عروسة صينية رافعين شعار " التغير مطلوب " واعتبروا انها ستكون سببا في " خفض " اسعار وتكالف الزواج في مصر , واكدوا ن الاباء سيدقون ناقوس الخطر من عدم الاقبال والطلب علي بناتهم مما يجعلهم عرضة للعنوسة , فتكون النتيجة التيسير في المهر والشبكة وغيرها من متطلبات الزواج .. فيقول محمد نشأت طالب ان العروسة الصينية هي فكرة جيدة لحل ازمة الزواج في مصر , فالشاب عندما يتخرج من الجامعة يظل يبحث عن عمل وان وجد , فإن عائده يكفيه بالكاد , مما يجعل العمر يتقدم به ولا بستطيع الزواج , وعندما تتيسر اوضاعه ويفكر في التقدم للزواج من احدي الفتيات يصطدم بواقع مرير ممتلئ بالمتطلبات والمغالاة في الاحتياجات , ويجد الفتاة التي تقدم لزواجها تضع شروطها التي تعتبر " تعجيزية " بالنسبة للكثيرين , اما الزوجة الصينية فهي غير مكلفة , وليس لديها اي شروط واية متطلبات , كما انها قليلة استهلاك الطعام , ولديها رغبة ان تعيش في اي مكان .

ويحذر احمد جمال حاصل علي بكالريوس تجارة الفتيات المصريات من هذا الغزو الصيني الذي سيقلل من فرص زواجهن , ويجعل العنوسة شبح "عملاق " يطاردهن , والسبب في ذلك " المظهرية " الكاذبة التي تملأ حياة معظم الفتيات ,قائلا "خلي البنات تخلل فى البيوت علشان اهلهم بيشرطوا ..

وسيد علي مدرس تخرج من الجامعة منذ 5 سنوات وعمل مدرسا باحدي المدارس الخاصة , فله تجارب كثيرة في الإقدام علي الزواج وفشلت جميعها , فهو مرتبه لايتجاوز 500 جنيه واستطاع بمساعده والده ان يجد شقة صغيرة مكونة من غرفتين وصالة , وكلما تقدم " لخطبة " فتاة انهالت عليه " سيل " من الشروط والمتطلبات , ويبدي " سيد " رغبته الشديدة في الزواج من فتاة صينية مادامت لاتغالي في الشروط , وهذا يمثل صفعة كبيرة لاغلب الفتيات المصريات " المتعجرفات " .

اما شيماء صادق طالبة فعبرت عن استيائها الشديد مما اسماه البعض العروسة الصيني مؤدة انها فكرة غريبة نوعاً ما على المجتمع المصري، ولكنها ليست غريبة على الصين التي تصدر لنا كل شيء من الإبرة للصاروخ، ومن يريد الزواج من صينيات فليذهب ولكن حياته الزوجية ستفشل لاختلاف اللغة والعادات والطباع والتقاليد ولن تستطيع الصينية التكيف مع الشاب المصري .

وتتفق معها سارة سعيد تعمل سكرتيرة باحدي الشركات الخاصة في ان العروسة الصيني لن تصلح مع الشاب المصري الذي يريد ان يأمر فيطاع , وتقول بتهكم "بضاعة الصين كلها مضروبة.. ياريت ما تطلعش العروسة كمان مضروبة , وقد تنشر أمراض جديدة في مصر"، ولذلك تنصح نهى الشباب وتقول لهم "خلو بالكم"

*مؤشر غير ايجابي*

أرجعت الدكتورة سامية خضر استاذ علم الاجتماع بجامعة عين شمس زيادة نسبة العنوسة في مصرإلى تفتح المرأة على المجتمعات الغربية وميلها لتحقيق استقلالها المادي والمعنوي إضافة لسعيها للتحرر الاجتماعي هذا إلى جانب تفضيل فئة منهن العيش خارج الروابط الزوجية التقليدية، مشيرة إلى خروج المرأة للعمل وتحملها مسؤوليات مهمة جعل سن الزواج يتأخر اضطرارا أو اختيارا أو يفوتهن قطار الزواج نهائيا, وشددت علي ان سلوكيات وتعاملات الفتيات مع الشباب اصبحت تتسم بالعدوانية والندية , ولم يعد الخجل الذي خلو من الضعف موجود في سلوكياتهن , ولم تعد الرقة المعهودة عن الفتيات متوافرة لدي معظمهن , كما ان مغالاة الاباء في المور المادية المتعلقة بالزواج له دور كبير في زيادة نسبة العنوسة , مما يجعل الشباب يرحبون باي بديل , حتي وان كان صيني .

وتعتبر الدكتورة سامية هذه الفكرة بانها حل مؤقت لازمة الزواج في مصر , ولكن انتشارها يعتبر مؤشر غير ايجابي قد يضر المجتمع بعد ذلك , معددة مميزات المرأة الصينية من خلال تعاملها المباشر معهن اثناء رحلتها العلمية الطويلة الي الصين واليابان , قائلة انها تأكل قليل جدا وتتسم بالبساطة في ملبسها ومظهرها , وتتميز بالاناقة والنظافة المبالغ فيها , كما ناها طباخة جيدة , والدليل علي ذلك المثل العالمي القائل " خادمة تايلاندية وطباخة صينية وزوجة يابانية " , كما انها مديرة جيدة لزوجها وتتمتع بالاخلاص والوفاء غير المتناهيين , وتتسم بالرضا والقناعة , ولديها قدرة علي تحمل الصعاب , والعيش في احلك الظروف .

وتلفت الدكتورة داليا الشيمي استاذ الاجتماع الي ان العروسة الصيني هي فكرة تأتي نتيجة العولمة الثقافية , لان دول شرق آسيا خاصة الصين تبحث جاهدة كيفية دخول مجتمعات دول العالم الثالث ويحتلوا اسواقها ليحققوا رواجا اقتصاديا واجتماعيا وثقافيا , فعندما توغلوا في الثقافة المصرية و تفقدوا الأحوال والأوضاع التي يعيشها الشباب وما ينقصهم وما يأملوا في تحقيقه , فوجدوا قبل ذك ان اهم مشكلة يؤرق الفتيات في مصر والعالم العربي هي غشاء البكارة , وان المصريين يربطون عفة الفتاة بغشاء البكارة , فحاولوا ادخال غششاء بكارة صيني الي البلاد , وعندما فشلوا تطرقوا الي مشكلة اكبر هي ازمة زواج الشباب , فكانت النتيجة محاولة غزو نسائي صيني لشباب مصر , لاعبين علي وتر الكبت الذي يعانيه الشباب , والكثير من الشباب في مجتمعنا أصبحوا يروا أن مثل هذا النوع من الزواج من جنسيات أخرى أبسط وأسهل ليتفادي ما يخوفه من الأوضاع الاقتصادية الصعبة من صعوبة الحصول على شقق وضعف المرتبات وارتفاع المهور لكنه في واقع الأمر فكر خاطيء لاختلاف الديانة والثقافة , مؤكدة أن غالبا ما تنتهي هذه الزيجات بالفشل , ويندم الشباب بعدها , ومن هنا ياتي دور الأسر المصرية منذ بداية تربية أولادهم أن تعتمد تربيتهم على القيم والانتماء والهوية الشرقية التي تخلق لديهم الفكر السليم لاختيار شريكة حياتهم.

*غزو اقتصادي جديد*

الدكتور محد السعيد استاذ الاقتصاد يصف فكرة العروسة الصيني بانها نوع من الغزو الاقتصادي الجديد , فالصين دولة رأسمالية كبيرة وتعداد سكانها يتجاوز المليار و300 مليون نسمة , فعندما تقدم علي خطوة فانها تعلم جيدا ابعادها وفوائدها ومنافعها , فتوريد عرائس الي مصر , هو الباب الخلفي للسيطرة علي الاسواق المصرية واسواق المناطق المجاورة في الشرق الاوسط , فمعني ان يتزوج شاب مصري فتاة انه يتعلم منها كل شئ , خاصة ان هؤلاء العرائس لديهن خبرة بك انواع الصانعات اليدوية , ومكوثها في مصر يعني انها سوف تعمل وتساعد زوجها بصناعات جديدة , مما يضر بالصناعة الوطنية , وخطوة تلو الاخري ومع مرور الوقت نجد الاسواق المصرية قد غرقت بالمنتجات الصينية , واختفت الصناعة الوطنية مما يؤثر علي الاقتصاد المصري , كما ان الزوجة الصينية تستطيع ان تعمل وتساعد زوجها ولا تحمله اعباء اضافية وتكاليف ليس لها فائدة , علي العكس من الزوجة المصرية التي لايهمها سوي المظاهر , " والفشخرة " والنفاق الاجتماعي , فالصينيات لديهن قدرة كبيرة علي العمل في اقسي الظروف والدليل علي ذلك انتشارهم في المحافظات النائية لبيع المتجات التي يصنعونها , لذلك اطلق عليهم البعص " النمل الابيض " لانتشارهم غير المحدود في مصر.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*الدبليو اي اي العاب الصيف *






 



*احدث نظام دبليو أي أي ثوره في الطريقه التي نلعب بها ألعاب الفيديو وذلك بفضل استخدام وحدات تحكم الحركة.حيث انها تسمح بتقديم العاب جديده وانشطه رياضيه في مليين المنازل في كل مكان حول العالم . 

هذا الصيف ستدعو شركه نينتندو الأمريكية الاعبين من جميع الأعمار على مغادرة منازلهم والذهاب الي الالعاب ادبليو أي أي الصيفية عام 2010 ، والتي تعد أول بطولة دبليو أي أي وطنية .سيبدأ هذا الحدث الأميركي يوم 16 يوليو. الحفل الافتتاحي سيعقد في ميدان الحرية في ولاية نيو جيرسي ، وسوف تعقد المنافسه في ولايه لوس انجلس الامريكيه من الثالث الي الخامس من شهر سبتمبر .

تمتد البطوله لاكثر من 24 مرحله في جميع انحاء امريكا ، في شكل مسابقات رياضية بنوعيها الفردية والجماعيه ، استنادا إلى ألعاب الفيديو نينتندو. وهناك نشاطات ممتعة و عمليات تسوق ضخمة ، والأمر متروك لكم للحكم!
*


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا اسماشييل على الاخبار*
*بس النهاردة اوائل الثاتوية العامة ولابكرة؟؟؟؟
مكتوب قى الاخبار النهاردة وانا سامع بكرة*
*موضوع سرقة عربيةوزير الداخلية ظريف*
*عارفة لوحصل قى مصر تقريبا كان هايكون اعتقال للعمل كدة مش جنحة سرقة عادية*
*اصل القانون فى مصر بيتفصل حسب مكانة  الاشخاص ؟؟*


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *شكرا اسماشييل على الاخبار*
> *بس النهاردة اوائل الثاتوية العامة ولابكرة؟؟؟؟*
> *مكتوب قى الاخبار النهاردة وانا سامع بكرة*
> *موضوع سرقة عربيةوزير الداخلية ظريف*
> ...


 
:download:

غالبا على النهاردة بالليل نتيجة الثانوية العامة 

مادام الوزير اعتمدها 

اللة يكون بعون الاهالى قلق فى الدراسة والنتيجة ولمدة سنتين 
يفلسوا فيها او يتجننوا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بالنسبة للوزير الالمانى 

هيلاقيها من الاخطبوط ولا من الحرامية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الوزير المصرى مالناش دعوة بية ياعم مالياش بالسياسة نهائى اكرهها 
ولا اثق ابدا بالعيبها وتلونها 


شكرا جرجس لمتابعتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

*شدني خبر الزوجه الصينيه

لاني قريت عنه قريب في جرنان واستغربت كتير

لان كان مكتوب ان العروسه ب 1200 جنيه تقريبا

ومش عايزه لا شقه ولا مهر ولا شبكه ولا الهبل ده كله

دبلتتين وخلاص فعلا تواضع منهم

شكرا ليكي ايمي ومتابع​*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شدني خبر الزوجه الصينيه​*
> 
> *لاني قريت عنه قريب في جرنان واستغربت كتير*​
> *لان كان مكتوب ان العروسه ب 1200 جنيه تقريبا*​
> ...


 


:download:

شكلك بتشاور عقلك 

وهتبقى مايكل ماو سينج سونج


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

الاحد 11 يوليو 2010


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم السابع* 






*"جوسلين جريتش" الخبيرة فى الإعلام الجديد: المستقبل للصحافة الإلكترونية.. وراديو "الإنترنت" هو المارد المستقبلى*

الأحد، 11 يوليو 2010 - 17:17









"جوسلين جريتش" الناشطة الحقوقية الأمريكية 
حوار أحمد مصطفى


http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml
"جوسلين جريتش" ناشطة حقوقية أمريكية تشغل منصب مدرس مساعد بالجامعة الأمريكية بنيويورك، متخصصة فى الكتابة للراديو والصحافة التفاعلية إضافة إلى الإنترنت، كما تعمل صحفية حرة بنيورك تايمز الأمريكية، "جوسلين" تزور مصر حاليا لمدة 3 شهور كمتطوعة لمنظمة "فريدوم هاوس" الأمريكية تقوم بنقل تجربتها إلى عدد من العاملين فى مجال المجتمع المدنى حول استخدامات راديو "الإنترنت" ودوره فى تحفيز وتعبئة الشباب والتواصل معهم.

"جوسلين" أكدت لـ"اليوم السابع" أنها تهتم بقضايا الرأى العام العالمى التى بدأت تعالج من خلال الصحافة الإلكترونية "التويتر"، والـ"فيس بوك" التى تتمتع باهتمام عالمى متوقعة إحلالها محل الصحافة المطبوعة، مشيرة إلى أن الأمر لا يعود إلى رخص التكلفة، وإنما لتشجيعها على انتشار الصحافة.

وأضافت أنه بالنسبة لمصر الإذاعة الإلكترونية مهمة جدا للشباب لكونه وسيطا ينقل المشاعر والتخيل لوضع المستمع فى حالة من المعايشة داخل الحدث مثل برنامج يعد من أكثر 10 برامج فى ولاية "شيكاغوا" متعلق بالقضايا الدولية، كل أسبوع يتم اختيار موضوع ويتم مناقشته للاستفادة من خبرات الآخرين، فحرية الفكر والتعبير بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تتيح للصحفى انتقاد المسئولين طوال الوقت.

وحول الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما قالت جوسلين: "إن الوقت مازال مبكرا للحكم على أوباما، لأنه عندما جاء أول مرة الناس كانت تحس بالراحة والسعادة، ويعود ذلك لعدة أسباب الأول لكونه أول رئيس من أصل إفريقى يتم اختياره، فهذا الأمر كان بمثابة الثورة فى أمريكا، خصوصا أنه منذ 50 عاما كان رفاقه يعانون العنصرية، لكن الآن وصل أحدهم لسدة الحكم، أما إدارة بوش والحرب المدمرة فى العراق أشعرت المجتمع الأمريكى بالحاجة إلى التغير فى الرأى والسياسية والفكر، فمعظم المراقبين الآن يرون أن أوباما لم يحقق تغيير فلم ينه حرب العراق، كما أرسل قوات لأفغانستان رغم الانتقادات التى وجهت لة لتمسكه برجال المال والأعمال الذين يؤثرون عليه.

وأضافت أن أوباما شعبيته ليست كبيرة بالشرق الأوسط، بل مازالت تتراجع لعدم غلقه جونتناموا "وحنث" فى تعهده الخاص بإغلاقه، كما أن خطابه لم يتم تحقيق تعهداته، وهذا يؤثر عليه، لأن مصر هى قبلة الدول العربية والإسلامية فهو معذور إلى حد ما.

وترى أن مصر مهمة جدا والفهم الخاطئ للسياسة المصرية يعود إلى جهل الساسة الأمريكان باللغة العربية، فتعلمها يساعدهم فى فهم الدول وقضاياها جيدا للحد من قوانين القمع التى تتبعها السلطات العربية.

وتطرقت إلى الحديث عن السفارة الأمريكية، وقالت: "هذا المبنى كان أكبر مبنى رأيته، وهو يضايق أصحاب البلد"، حيث تعبر "السفارة الأمريكية" عن الحكومة الأمريكية التى تريد أن "ترهب الناس" أو بالذات هم يريدون إرسال رسالة للناس إلى أى مدى الحكومة قوية والسفارة قلعة فى ضاحية جاردن سيتى".


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*المدارس الثانوية تعلن نتائج الامتحانات وسط "ذهول" أولياء الأمور بسبب انخفاض المجاميع.. وزحام أمام كشوف الراسبين.. والطلاب يصفون أنفسهم بـ "ضحية" وزير التعليم*

الأحد، 11 يوليو 2010 - 14:00








الطلاب يصفون أنفسهم بـ "ضحية" وزير التعليم 
كتب حاتم سالم 


http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أعلنت المدارس الثانوية نتائج طلاب المرحلتين الأولى والثانية، صباح اليوم الأحد، فيما سيطرت حالة من الغضب على أولياء الأمور والطلاب بمجرد إعلان النتائج بسبب انخفاض المجاميع هذا العام، وشهدت المدارس ازدحاما لمحاولة غالبية الممتحنين التأكد من نتائجهم بعد إطلاعهم عليها عبر المواقع الإلكترونية، المسموح لها بإعلانها، وذلك فى ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس السبت، فى الوقت نفسه كشف العشرات من الطلاب، لـ "اليوم السابع"، عن نيتهم التقدم بتظلمات من النتائج تمهيداً لإعادة فحص أوراق إجاباتهم.

وأثار انخفاض نسب النجاح هذا العام غضب أولياء الأمور فيما بدا الذهول على الطلاب والطالبات اللائى دخلن فى وصلات من "البكاء"، وشن أولياء الأمور، الذين تواجدوا أمام مدرسة "المبتديان التجريبية الثانوية المشتركة لغات" بوسط القاهرة، هجوماً حاداً على الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر، وزير التربية والتعليم، واعتبروه المسئول عن تدنى مجاميع أبنائهم الطلاب، وتساءلوا "كيف يأمر الوزير برفع مستوى الأسئلة فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة قبل أن يُعدِّل المناهج وطرق التدريس داخل الفصول؟".

وقالت هيام الصاوى، ولية أمر لطالبة بالمدرسة، إن ابنتها حصلت على مجموع قدره 95.5 % فى المرحلة الأولى، وأضافت أن هذا المجموع رغم ارتفاعه إلا أنه لن يسعف ابنتها للحاق بكليات القمة، وتابعت قائلة "هذا المجموع ليس مجموع ابنتى فهى متفوقة وحلولها فى الامتحانات تمنحها أفضل من ذلك".

وفى مدرسة "السنية الثانوية" بالسيدة زينب، والتى تعد أعرق مدرسة للبنات فى مصر، شهدت قوائم الراسبين فى المرحلتين الأولى والثانية إقبالا من جانب أولياء الأمور والطالبات بعدما ارتفع عدد الراسبات داخل المدرسة هذا العام سواءً الباقيات للإعادة أو من لهن خوض امتحانات الدور الثانى.

وقالت الطالبة غادة إبراهيم، من سنة الفراغ، إن نصف الطالبات اللائى خضن امتحان المرحلة الثانية من المدرسة رسبن، وأضافت أنها تخوض "الدور الثاني" فى مادتين هما الإنجليزية والفلسفة، فيما أكدت طالبة أخرى بنفس المدرسة أن الراسبات بدأن اليوم فى الحصول على دروس خصوصية استعدادا لامتحانات "الدور الثانى" والتى تبدأ فى 31 يوليو الجارى.

ووصفت الطالبات أنفسهن بـ "ضحية وزير التعليم الجديد"، والذى زاد، حسب رأيهن، من صعوبة الامتحانات قبل أن يعتدن هنَّ على هذا الأسلوب الجديد من التقويم، وهو نفس الرأى الذى ذهبت إليه معلمات داخل المدرسة تساءلن بدورهن "هل يعقل أن يرسب نصف طالبات مدرسة السنية التى تخرجت منها ملك حفنى ناصف الأديبة المصرية وعائشة راتب وزيرة الشئون الاجتماعية سابقاً؟".

الأول على الثانوية علمى رياضة يرغب فى الالتحاق بكلية علوم الحاسب
إعلان نتيجة الإعدادية والثانوية الأزهرية غدا بالإسكندرية
أوائل الثانوية العامة يفجرون المفاجآت.. الأولى بالقسم الأدبى تصف التعليم فى المدارس بـ "العذاب".. والأولى "علمى علوم" تفضل السفر للخارج.. وطالبان أكدا اعتمادهما "الكامل" على الدروس الخصوصية
احصل على نتيجة الثانوية العامة فى المرحلتين
الأولى بالثانوية العامة مكفوفين: لم أعتمد على الدروس الخصوصية أو الكتب الخارجية


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*ما علاج غازات البطن؟*

الأحد، 11 يوليو 2010 - 17:47








ما علاج غازات البطن؟ 
كتبت أسماء عبد العزيز
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة:
أعانى من انتفاخ وغازات بالبطن ودوما ما يحدث ذلك أثناء تناول الطعام، فهل هناك علاج أو حل لتلك المشكله؟

يجيب على هذا التساؤل دكتور بهاء زايد استشارى أمراض الباطنة قائلا: لتجنب هذا الأمر يجب مضغ الطعام جيدا، لأن الطعام غير الممضوغ لا يمكن هضمه جيدا بواسطة الإنزيمات المعوية مع تجنب الإمساك عن طريق تنظيم التغذية واستبعاد الأطعمة التى تسبب الانتفاخ وإذا كنت تعانين من البدانة يجب أن تحاولى إنقاص وزنك لأن البدانة تكون مصحوبة بانتفاخ الأمعاء لذا ينصح المريض بتقليل السعرات الحرارية. 

وإذا كان الانتفاخ مصاحبا لرائحة كريهة نتيجة تعفن البروتينات فى الأمعاء هنا يجب الإقلال من تناول اللحوم والبيض مع استبعاد البقوليات من الطعام مع تناول الأرز والبطاطس بكميات قليلة مع عدم تناول الخضروات ذات الألياف كالكرنب والأطعمة المقلية، مع مداومة تناول من 8 إلى 10 أكواب من السوائل يوميا مما يساعد على انتظام حركه الأمعاء وتجنب شرب الماء أثناء الأكل لأنه يزيد من الانتفاخ.


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*شركة صينية تشترى قسم أنظمة التوجيه من "جنرال موتورز"*

الأحد، 11 يوليو 2010 - 16:40








جنرال موتورز وافقت على بيع قسم أنظمة التوجيه لمجموعة صينية 
كتب مصطفى عنبر



http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
ذكرت شركة "جنرال موتورز General Motors" الأمريكية لصناعة السيارات أنها وافقت على بيع قسم قطع أنظمة التوجيه الخاصة بها لمجموعة صينية، على أن يتم بيع القسم الذى يعرف بـ "نيكستير" لمجموعة "باسيفيك سينترى موتورز" التى تضم شركة تيمو الصينية لقطاع غيار السيارات. 

من جهة أخرى رفضت "جنرال موتورز" الإعلان عن قيمة الصفقة، ولكن وكالة "بلومبرج للأنباء الاقتصادية" قالت نقلا عن مصادر قريبة من الصفقة: "إن المجموعة الصينية سوف تدفع 450 مليون دولار، وسوف يتم إتمام الصفقة بحلول نهاية العام الجارى.


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*ما طريقة حمام الزيت للأظافر؟*



الأحد، 11 يوليو 2010 - 08:59






كتبت أسماء عبد العزيز



http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة: أنا شابة فى العشرينات من العمر وقد اقترب فرحى وأود معرفه ما طريقة حمام الزيت للأظافر؟

تجيب على هذا التساؤل جيلان عاطف، خبيرة التجميل، قائلة: يمكن وضع ملعقتين من عصير الليمون مع ملعقتين من ماء الورد وتخلط هذه المقادير مع بعضها ثم تنقع الأظافر فى الخلطة لمدة ربع ساعة، وبتلك الطريقة تبيض الأظافر، كما يمكنك الاعتناء بالأظافر بإجراء حمام زيت للأظافر مكون من زيت زيتون دافىء مع كريم لوشن، فتنقع الأظافر فى زيت الزيتون لمده لا تقل عن 10 دقائق، ثم يستخدم اللوشن عند منبت الأظافر بحيث يدفع الجلد إلى الخلف بواسطة الأصابع ويستخدم هذا الحمام مرة واحدة أو مرتين فى الأسبوع.

كما يمكن صنع خلطة لتقوية الأظافر مكونة من ملعقة من عصير الأناناس مع صفار بيضة ونصف ملعقة من الخل، وتخلط هذه المقادير ثم تنقع الأظافر فى المحلول لمدة 15 دقيقه ثم تغسل بالماء الفاتر.


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*هل هناك نوع من اللبان يحمى من التسوس؟ *

الأحد، 11 يوليو 2010 - 11:14








شخص يغسل اسنانة 
كتبت أمل علام 


http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أقوم بغسل أسنانى بالمعجون كل يوم، ورغم ذلك أصيبت بعض الضروس لدى بالتسوس، فهل يوجد علاج لهذا التسوس غير غسيل الأسنان بالمعجون؟، وهل هناك نوع من اللبان يحمى من التسوس؟

تؤكد د.منى رياض، أستاذ العلاج التحفظى بكلية طب الفم والأسنان جامعة القاهرة، ربما يهتم بغسيل أسنانه، ولكن لا يقوم بتنظيفها بعد الأكل مباشرة، وللحصول على أسنان سليمة وخالية من التسوس لابد من غسل الأسنان بعد الأكل مباشرة، خاصة أن المواد اللينة التى يأكلها أثناء العمل أو بين الوجبات تساعد على تسوس الأسنان، لأن التسوس ينتج من تراكم فضلات الطعام على سطح ألسنة أو التصاق الطعام على سطحها، حيث تقوم البكتيريا بتخمر الطعام وإنتاج الحامض الذى يبدأ فى تآكل الأسنان، ويكون ذلك بداية تسوس الأسنان. 

وهناك بعض أنواع اللبان المقاومة للتسوس إذا تناول الشخص أى أطعمة خارج المنزل عليه أن يتناول هذا اللبان الذى يحمى أسنانه من التسوس، وهذا النوع من اللبان متوافر فى الصيدليات مع ضرورة الاهتمام بغسيل الأسنان قبل النوم.


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*انتعاش قوى لمبيعات السيارات الألمانية*

الأحد، 11 يوليو 2010 - 13:56








بى أم دبليو 
كتب مصطفى عنبر
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
ارتفعت مبيعات شركات صناعة السيارات الألمانية الفاخرة أودى ومرسيدس وبى أم دبليو خلال شهر يونيو الماضى مستفيدة بذلك من انتعاش الطلب العالمى خاصة فى البلدان الناشئة، وتوقعت هذه الشركات أن تظل مبيعاتها مرتفعة على مرور العام. 

من جانبها، قالت بى أم دبليو الرائدة فى صناعة السيارات الفاخرة طبقا لما جاء بوكالة أنباء الجزيرة إن مبيعاتها الإجمالية زادت بنسبة 12.2% فى يونيو مقارنة بالشهر نفسه من العام الماضى إلى 143157 سيارة، وبذلك زادت المبيعات فى الأشهر الستة الأولى من العام بنسبة 13.1%. .

كما زادت مبيعات طراز بى أم دبليو فى حد ذاته بنسبة 13.7% إلى 119663 وحدة، فى حين أن العلامة التجارية مينى حققت زيادة أكثر تواضعا بنسبة 4.2% إلى 23202 سيارة. 

وأشار بيان لـ بى أم دبليو "إن المجموعة تواصل اتجاهها التصاعدى فى المبيعات" وأكد أنها حققت مكاسب قوية مرة أخرى فى البلدان الناشئة، فى إشارة إلى الهند والصين والبرازيل وروسيا. 

من جهة أخرى، ذكرت أودى التابعة لـ مجموعة فولكس فاجن أنها باعت خلال الشهر الماضى 99250 ألف سيارة فى أنحاء العالم بزيادة نسبتها 9%, وأن مبيعاتها خلال النصف الأول من العام الجارى بلغت نحو 555 ألف سيارة بزيادة نسبتها 19% مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام الماضى. 

على صعيد آخر، شهدت مبيعات مرسيدس بنز التى تملكها شركة دايملر زيادة بنسبة 13.2% إلى 113300 سيارة، وتوقعت دايملر أيضا زيادة ملحوظة بمبيعاتها خلال الربع الثالث من العام.


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*أحمد صلاح محمود يكتب: أحبك وأنت تعرفين*

الأحد، 11 يوليو 2010 - 12:13


http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تغيبين رغماًً عنك 
أشتاق رغماً عنى
أقسم أن أنساكى
فأحلم أن ألقاكى
وقلبك رغم البعد يسمعنى
يهتف فى (صه مارد مجنون مثلك يعشقنى 
وأن سمعك سيقتلك ويقتلنى)
............................
أحبك وأنت تعرف
لا تطالبنى أن أنطق بها 
لا تخجلنى
ولا تحلم يوماً أن تأتينى
ليس مكتوبا لك أن تعانقنى
وددت لو كتبت لك كلمات حلوة
لكن مشاعرك النبيلة تربكنى
وأسئلة كثيرة تحاصرنى
بحثاً عن إجابات تعصرنى
.............................
ارحل الآن واتركنى
وكف عن إرسال برقيات المساء
وسأكف عن إرسال ردودى
مع نجمات السماء)
وتختفى 
الآن أفيق 
أجد صورتك على صفحة قلبى 
تقول سيستجاب يوماً الدعاء


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*المصرى اليوم *

*توقعات بانخفاض القبول فى «الطب» إلى ٩٢% و«الهندسة» ٨٨%..والانتهاء من تعديلات موقع التنسيق*

*كتب وفاء بكرى وأحمد البحيرى ومحمد كامـل ١١/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

*


أحمد زكى بدر

تعقد اللجنة المشكلة من المجلس الاعلى للجامعات ومكتب تنسيق القبول بالجامعات، اجتماعا غدا الإثنين، لتحليل شرائح مجاميع الطلاب الحاصلين على الثانوية العامة، ووضع التصور النهائى لقواعد قبولهم بالجامعات والمعاهد العليا، فى تنسيق العام الجامعى ٢٠١٠-٢٠١١.
ومن المقرر فتح تسجيل رغبات طلاب الثانوية العامة للالتحاق بالكليات والمعاهد بعد ٤٨ ساعة من إعلان نتائجهم، ويجرى التنسيق هذا العام على مرحلة واحدة فقط تستمر لمدة خمسة أيام، على أن يعاد فتح التنسيق مرة أخرى للطلاب الناجحين فى امتحانات الدور الثانى لمدة ٣ أيام استثنائية، كما هو المعتاد من كل عام.
وستناقش اللجنة تحديد أعداد المقبولين بالكليات الجامعية، وفقا لشرائح المجاميع، التى حصل عليها طلاب «سنة الفراغ» بالنسبة لطلاب القطاعين الطبى والهندسى والإعلام والألسن والاقتصاد، بينما يتم تحديد أعداد الطلاب المقبولين بقطاعات الكليات الأخرى من خلال نظام النسبة والتناسب بين أعداد الناجحين هذا العام والناجحين فى الأعوام الخمسة الماضية.
وتشير التوقعات إلى انخفاض القبول بالقطاعين الطبى والهندسى لضمان قبول أوائل الثانوية العامة فى ظل الانخفاض الحاد المتوقع فى مجاميع الطلاب، والذى قد يؤدى إلى حرمان الأوائل من اختيار الكلية، التى يرغبون فى دخولها، كما تشير التوقعات إلى إمكانية انخفاض القبول بالقطاع الطبى ليقبل من ٩٢%، وبالقطاع الهندسى ليقبل من ٨٨%.
من جانبها، انتهت اللجان المشكلة من وزارة التعليم العالى والتنمية الإدارية ومركز الحاسب الآلى بجامعة القاهرة، من إعداد برنامج التنسيق الإلكترونى لاستقبال رغبات الناجحين فى الثانوية العامة للالتحاق بالكليات والمعاهد، بعد إدخال تعديلات عليه لقبول رغبات الالتحاق ببرامج التعليم المفتوح، ورغبات الالتحاق بأقسام اللغات، التى تم ضمها للمرة الأولى إلى قوائم الرغبات المتاحة أمام الطلاب.
فى سياق متصل، أعلنت وزارة التربية والتعليم أنها سترسل نتيجة امتحانات الثانوية العامة، إلى كل طالب على بريده الإلكترونى فور إعلانها رسمياً، بحيث يمكنه أن يطلع عليها دون الحاجة إلى الحصول عليها من مدرسته.
ودعت الوزارة الطلاب الذين خاضوا امتحانات المرحلتين الأولى والثانية إلى سرعة إنشاء بريد إلكترونى على موقع الوزارة، على شبكة الإنترنت، حتى تتمكن «الخدمات الإلكترونية» بالوزارة من إرسال النتائج إليهم.
وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الوزارة باعت حقوق إعلان النتيجة الثانوية هذا العام، لعدد من المواقع الإلكترونية بمبلغ ١٩٧ ألف جنيه، فى الوقت الذى كان فيه الموقع يدفع ١٠ آلاف جنيه العام الماضى، لتتمكن المواقع من إعلان نتيجة الثانوية فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشرة من منتصف ليلة إرسالها من جانب الوزارة إلى المدارس.
إلى ذلك يعتمد الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، نتائج امتحانات الشهادات الثانوية والإعدادية والقراءات ومعاهد البعوث الأزهرية غدا الاثنين.
وصرح الشيخ جعفر عبدالله على، رئيس كنترول الشهادة الثانوية الأزهرية لـ«المصرى اليوم»، بأنه تم الانتهاء من عمليات التصحيح والرصد وسيتم اليوم «الأحد» عمليات المراجعة النهائية للنتائج فى جميع الكنترولات على مستوى الجمهورية وإعداد الكشوف النهائية تمهيدا لاعتماد شيخ الأزهر لنتائج الشهادات الأزهرية، وإعلانها فى جميع المعاهد على مستوى الجمهورية غدا.
وقال «على» إنه بسبب التعليمات المشددة من شيخ الأزهر بالتدقيق التام فى علميات التصحيح فمن المتوقع أن تكون نتيجة الشهادة الثانوية الأزهرية هذا العام أقل من مثيلتها فى العام الماضى حيث بلغت النسبة العامة للنجاح ٦٥%. وأوضح أن عمليات تصحيح أوراق امتحانات الشهادة الثانوية الأزهرية من المتوقع أن تنتهى اليوم على أن تعقب ذلك عمليات المراجعة ورصد الدرجات.
وأضاف: «الإمام الأكبر أكد لنا أنه لا يهتم مطلقا بنسبة النجاح فى الثانوية الأزهرية بقدر اهتمامه بتخريج الطالب المتميز الكفء لأنه يهتم فى المقام الأول بالكيف لا بالكم»، مشيرا إلى أنه أدى امتحانات الشهادة الثانوية الأزهرية هذا العام نحو ٧٥ ألف طالب وطالبة فى مختلف المناطق الأزهرية على مستوى الجمهورية.
وأوضح أن عمليات تصحيح الشهادات الثانوية والإعدادية والقراءات والبعوث الازهرية تمت فى ٨ مراكز تصحيح على مستوى الجمهورية هى: القاهرة، الشرقية، الغربية، المنوفية، البحيرة، أسيوط، سوهاج، الدقهلية.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يوليو 2010)

*الثانويه ضاعت خلاص

كل وزير ييجي ينيلها اكتر من الاول

والطلبه هما الضحيه زي كل موسم

ربنا يكون في عونهم كلهم​*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الثانويه ضاعت خلاص​*
> 
> *كل وزير ييجي ينيلها اكتر من الاول*​
> *والطلبه هما الضحيه زي كل موسم*​
> ...


 

:download:

يالا خللى الشعب يتهد ويذاكر 
بدل ما يصدع الخلق مظاهرات واعتصامات 


نفسى وزير التعليم 
يكون تخصصة التعليم مدرس موجة 
مش شكلة يليق على الوزارة 

ما قلتش فى مصر يا متر 

بتكلم عامة 
بكرة جدا السياسة ولا اثق نهائيا فى الاعيبها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> نفسى وزير التعليم
> يكون تخصصة التعليم مدرس موجة
> ...



*
ماهو مفيش غير كده في مصر بس يا ايمي


مصر بلد مختلفه في كل حاجه :heat:​*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم السابع*




*"القدير" دل بوسكى يدخل تاريخ أسبانيا من أوسع أبوابه.. قاد الماتادور للفوز بكأس العالم للمرة الأولى *

الإثنين، 12 يوليو 2010 - 01:22








دل بوسكى مدرب المنتخب الأسبانى 
كتب كمال محمود 


http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml
دخل المدرب القدير فيسنتى دل بوسكى تاريخ بلاده من أوسع أبوابه، بعدما قاد المنتخب الأسبانى إلى لقب بطل كأس العالم للمرة الأولى فى تاريخه، وذلك إثر فوز "لا فوريا روخا" على نظيره الهولندى بهدف نظيف على ملعب "سوكر سيتى" فى جوهانسبرج فى المباراة النهائية لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا 2010.








وارتقى دل بوسكى بامتياز إلى مستوى المسئولية التى ألقيت على عاتقه بعد خلافة لويس اراجونيس، الذى قاد المنتخب إلى لقبه الأول منذ 1964، بعدما توج بطلا لكأس أوروبا 2008 على حساب نظيره الألمانى (1-صفر)، وأصبح الرجل "الخالد" فى أذهان شعب بأكمله.








يعد دل بوسكى شخصية فريدة من نوعها، وبينما اشتهر معظم أفراد أسرته بالعمل فى مجال السكك الحديدية، اختار شخصيا أن يخوض مغامرة مهنية مختلفة عن باقى أقربائه، مفضلا الاستجابة لرغباته الكروية ومواصلة مسيرته فى عالم الساحرة المستديرة.







من المؤكد أن دل بوسكى دخل إلى العرس العالمى الأول على الأراضى الأفريقية وهو يملك الأسلحة اللازمة، التى مكنته من تحقيق آمال الشعب الأسبانى بالصعود إلى منصة التتويج، لأن "لا فوريا روخا" تميز بلعبه الجماعى الرائع والقدرات الفنية المذهلة للاعبيه، ويتحدث عن فلسفته قائلا: "إن كرة القدم رياضة جماعية بامتياز، لكنك تحتاج للفرديات أحيانا من أجل صنع الفارق واختراق الدفاعات. نحن نملك مهارات فردية متميزة فى كل خطوطنا، بدءا بالحارس ومرورا بالوسط وانتهاء بالهجوم، إذ تضم صفوفنا لاعبين مهاريين بارزين".







سيبقى دل بوسكى دائما فى الأذهان بأنه المدرب الذى نجح فى فك عقدة بلد بأكمله فى العرس الكروى العالمى، ونجح فى قيادة "لا فوريا روخا" إلى أبعد ما نجح فيه أى من المدربين ال49 الذين تناوبوا على رأس الهرم الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى.







ودخل دل بوسكى ومنتخبه نهائيات جنوب أفريقيا وفى جعبتهما 11 انتصارا متتاليا، و24 فوزا من أصل المباريات الـ25 الأخيرة، ما جعلهم المنتخب الأوفر حظا للفوز باللقب العالمى للمرة الأولى، وهو ما زاد الضغط على لاعب وسط ريال مدريد وكاستيلون سابقا، إلا أنه كان على قدر المسئولية رغم البداية المتعثرة، ودخل التاريخ.







أثبت دل بوسكى أنه يجيد التعامل مع الضغوط، خصوصا أنه أشرف على أشهر وأنجح فريق فى العالم، وهو ريال مدريد من 1999 حتى 2003، فائزا معه بلقب الدورى عامى 2001 و2003 ودورى أبطال أوروبا عامى 2000 و2002، قبل أن يقال من منصبه عام 2003 من قبل رئيس النادى فلورنتينو بيريز.







والتزم دل بوسكى بالحكمة التى تقول بأنه "لا يجب العبث بتركيبة رابحة"، واتخذها كمبدأ له منذ أن استلم مهامه مع المنتخب، وكان التغيير الوحيد الذى أجراه خلال مشواره مع المنتخب حتى الآن هو تطعيمه ببعض المواهب الشابة من أجل المحافظة على الاستمرارية فى النتائج والتنافس والنشاط على الأمد الطويل.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*البابا شنودة: قانون العلمانيين للأحوال الشخصية"مرفوض" لأنهم لا يمثلون الأقباط.. الزواج المدنى حرمه الإنجيل.. وبعض الطوائف المسيحية تفتعل خلافًا بلا داعٍ*












البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية 
الإسكندرية- جاكلين منير
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أشار البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية إلى أن العلمانيين الذين تقدموا بلائحة قانون الأحوال الشخصية لا يزيد عددهم عن 10 أشخاص، مؤكدا أن مصطلح علمانيين هو مصطلح يطلق على كل الشعب القبطى الذى ليس له رتبة كهنوتية، فى حين أن العدد الذى تقدم بلائحة القانون قلة ولا يمثل عموم الأقباط فى مصر ولا يعبرون عنهم، كما أنه ليس لديهم سلطة أو تفويض أو توكيل لتقديم مثل هذا المشروع، فضلا عن أن اللائحة المقدمة منهم بها 10 أسباب للطلاق، فى صورة تعد خلطا بين أسباب البطلان والطلاق، ودعا البابا هؤلاء العلمانيين إلى عدم الدخول فى أمور لم يدرسوها، وليسوا على دراية بها خاصة فى تعاليم الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة.

وأبدى البابا خلال اللقاء النصف شهرى بالإسكندرية، من موقف بعض الطوائف التى تظهر اختلافا فيما يتعلق باعتراف الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بالزواج فى الطوائف الأخرى، مشيرا إلى أنه كبطريرك لا يستطيع أن يبطل زواجا بالطوائف الأخرى، موضحا أن المشكلة عند البروتستانت أنه ليس لديهم كهنوت ولا يؤمنون به، فى حين أن الأرثوذكسية تشترط وجود كاهن للقيام بمراسم الزواج، ولذلك أطلق عليه مجازا رجل دين، كما أن البعض ذكر الزواج المدنى الذى حرمه الكتاب المقدس فى الآية التى تقول "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" وليس ما جمعه الشهر العقارى أو مكتب مدنى، وقال: "يا جماعة اعقلوا متجيش الأمور بالشكل ده" حيث إن الزواج المدنى طلاقة أيضا مدنى، بما يعد مخالفا لقدسية الزواج.

وعن الأزواج الهاربين من مسئولية زوجاتهم وأولادهم بالمهجر دون العلم بمكانهم، وعدم قدرة كنائس المهجر على التدخل فى هذا الأمر، أشار البابا أن هناك أزواجا يتهربون من مسئولية الأسرة وتحمل نفقات الزواج ووصفهم بأنهم ينقصهم الرجولة، ولذلك رفض البابا أن تضمن الزوجة الزوج فى أى مبالغ مالية، قائلا: "من يتهرب من النفقات ليس لديه رجولة كافية" ودعا البابا الكهنة بالمهجر بإقناع هؤلاء بالعودة وتحمل مسئولياتهم الأسرية.

وردا على أب له فتاة طالبة جامعية لا ينقصها أى شىء ومع ذلك تقوم بسرقة مبالغ من المنزل، أشار البابا إلى أن هناك مرضا نفسيا هو مرض السرقة وأنها كطالبة جامعية لها مصروف أكبر من مصروفها اليومى ولذلك تلجأ إلى السرقة ونصح البابا الأب بالتوجه إلى أب اعترافها لبحث حالتها معه. 

وعن صلاة الأربعين على المتوفى أكد البابا على أن الصلاة على المتوفى تكون فى كل صلاة قداس وليس فى صلاة الأربعين فقط، والصلاة ليس لها علاقة بدخول المتوفى الفردوس. 
وردًّا على سؤال لاهوتى حول ولادة الابن من الأب، أشار البابا إلى أنها ولادة منذ الأزل، أما الولادة من السيدة العذراء هى فى الزمن الذى سجله التاريخ الميلادى، مشيرًا إلى الابن باللغة اليونانية "اللوجس" أى ما يعنى كلمة الله العاقل أو عقل الله الناطق. 

وردا على فتاه فى 16 من عمرها وتسأل عن محاربتها بالأفكار الشريرة، أشار البابا إلى 
أن الأفكار الشريرة تأتى من الغرائز إذا انحرفت من خلال قراءات أو مشاهد منحرفة، والله يسمح بمحاربة الإنسان وفق طاقته لكى يأخذ بركة الانتصار على الخطايا. 

كما نصح البابا شابا فى بداية طريقه للخطبة من فتاة استعدادا للزواج بها، بتجنب أسباب المشاكل التى تأتى من الأمور المالية أو تدخلات أسرية، قائلا له: "حماتك تقولها يا ماما وتسلم عليها وتقبل يديها وتغرقها بالمديح والمحبة" وتقول لحماتك "وحشتينى أنا بحلم بيكى ولكن أحلاما ليست مزعجة" المديح الكاذب أقصر طريق لنجاح الحياة الزوجية، ونهى البابا عن البخل فى الإقدام على الزواج حيث إن كل ما سوف ينفقه الشاب سيعود إليه فى حياته القادمة، ونصحه بتقديم الهدايا إلى خطيبته باستمرار، ودعا الأهل لكل من الطرفين بالاقتصاد فى مصروفات الزواج.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*70% من المستهلكين يقبلون على شراء الفضة الإيطالى وكبار السن يفضلون المصرى*

*التجار: زيادة الطلب وراء ارتفاع أسعار الفضة*

الإثنين، 12 يوليو 2010 - 09:15









تزايد الطلب على سوق الفضة 
كتب كامل كامل


http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml
أرجع تجار الفضة سبب ارتفاع أسعارها إلى زيادة الطلب عليها وخاصة بعد ظهور أشكال وموديلات حديثة فضلاً عن استحداث تقليد أشكال الذهب بالفضة.

وأضافوا أن الفضة ليس لها موسم معين ولكن تزيد القوة الشرائية فى الأعياد لافتين إلى أنه رغم انفلات أسعار الذهب لم يقبل المستهلكون المقبلون على الزواج لشراء الشبكة من الفضة.

وأكدوا أن سوق الفضة ينتعش فى المناطق الراقية عن المناطق الشعبية بنسبة تزيد عن 80%، وقالوا إن أسعار الفضة تختلف من مكان إلى آخر وذلك حسب حركة السوق ولا تتحدد أسعارها ببورصة عالمية كالذهب.

"اليوم السابع" رصد آراء التجار حيث أكد أحدهم ويدعى على محمد أن أسعار الفضة ارتفعت بنسبة تقدر بحوالى من 20 إلى 30%، موكداً أن السبب فى ذلك زيادة الطلب وخاصة مع ظهور موديلات حديثة، لافتاً إلى أن بعض الشباب يقوم بطلب تقليد الدبلة الذهب التى ترتديها عرائسهم. 

ونفى أن أسعار الفضة اتجهت نحو الصعود بسبب انفلات أسعار الذهب، موكداً أن المستهلكين اتجهوا نحو شراء الذهب الصينى "الاكسسوارات" فى ظل ارتفاع أسعار الذهب.

وأضاف أن سوق الفضة ليس لها موسم معين ولكن من الممكن أن تزيد نسبة المبيعات فى الأعياد.

ومن جانبه قال حازم محمود تاجر الفضة إن القوة الشرائية خلال الأيام الحالية تقدر بنحو 65%، مشيراً إلى أن سوق الفضة يمر بحالة ارتباك بين الانتعاش والركود، وأرجع ذلك إلى الحالة الاقتصادية. 

وعن نوعيات الفضة المعروضة بالأسواق أوضح أن هناك نوعين من الفضة مصرى ويباع بسعر 8 جنيهات للجرام وهناك نوع آخر من الفضة وهو الإيطالى وتتراوح أسعاره حسب النوع، فالأول "روديم" ولها صبغة بلاتين ويتراوح سعر الجرام ما بين 8 إلى 10 جنيهات، والنوع الآخر الفضة الإيطالى الأبيض ويباع سعر الجرام بـ8 جنيهات. 

وأكد أن الفرق بين الفضة المصرى والإيطالى هو أن الأخيرة لها بريق لامع عن الفضة المصرى بالإضافة إلى أن الفضة المصرى تتاثر بالمناخ ويتغير لونها، أما الفضة الإيطالى لا تتأثر بالجو ولا يحدث لها اصفرار. 

وأكد أن نسبة الإقبال يكون على الفضة الإيطالى بجميع أنواعها بنسبة تقدر بحوالى 70% لافتاً إلى أن هناك نسبة من المستهلكين يقبلون على شراء الفضة المصرى وهم كبار السن الذين يفضلون الفضة التى ليست لامعة وذات البريق الخافت. 

وعن تحديد أسعار الفضة أكد أن سعرها يختلف عن الذهب فهى ليست مرتبطة ببورصة عالمية لتحديد السعر، موكداً أن الذى يحدد سعر الفضة حركة السوق والمكان.

وأشار إلى أن سعر الفضة يختلف من مكان لآخر فمثلاً من الممكن أن تجد سعر جرام الفضة الإيطالى بمنطقة الهرم يباع بسعر يبدأ من 10 جنيهات أما المصرى يبدا بسعر 7.5 وينتهى بسعر 8 جنيهات، بينما تجد الأسعار فى منطقة مثل حلوان منخفضة حيث يبدأ سعر الجرام بـ5 جنيهات.

وعن عيارات الفضة أوضح أن هناك فضة مصرية عيار 800 وسعر الجرام 5 جنيهات، وهذا العيار يصنع من الميداليات، وهناك عيار 925 مصرية تباع بسعر 6 جنيهات، كما يوجد عيار 925 إيطالى يباع بسعر يتراوح بسعر ما بين 8 إلى 9 جنيهات. 

وأضاف أن نسبة الإقبال على شراء الذهب الصينى انخفضت وأرجع ذلك لأن عمره الافتراضى ينتهى بسرعة وليس له صيانة مؤكدا أن من يقبل على شراء الذهب الصينى يعلم أنه ما هو إلا اكسسوار وليس مال مدخر مثل الذهب، موضحا أن الذهب الصينى يباع بالقطعة، وليس بالجرام كما هو متعارف فى الذهب والفضة.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*زلزال متوسط القوة يضرب جنوب شرق إيران*










صورة أرشيفية 
طهران (أ.ش.أ)




http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
سجل مركز رصد الزلازل التابع لمؤسسة علوم طبيعة الأرض فى إقليم كرمان جنوب شرق إيران زلزالا متوسطا بلغت قوته 4ر3 درجة على مقياس ريختر .

وذكرت وكالة "فارس" الإيرانية أن مركز الزلزال يقع فى منطقة 30ر56 درجة فى خط 
الطول و50ر31 درجة فى خط العرض.

ولم تشر التقارير إلى وقوع أى ضحايا أو أضرار لحقت بالممتلكات من جراء 
الزلزال.

يذكر أن أسوأ زلزال فى الآونة الأخيرة وقع فى محافظة كرمان جنوب شرق البلاد فى 
ديسمبر عام 2003 مما أسفر عن مقتل 31 ألف شخص مما يعادل ربع سكان المدينة ودمر 
الزلزال المدينة القديمة والقلعة المبنية من الطين.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*الغيرة تدفع أردنياً فى الخمسين للحصول على الشهادة الجامعية! *

الإثنين، 12 يوليو 2010 - 00:21








 أردنى فى الخمسين يحصل على شهادة جامعية 
عمان (أ.ش.أ)


http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
دفع الحرج من مجالسة المتعلمين والغيرة وحب العلم، برجل أردنى يبلغ من العمر 50 عاما بإنهاء مرحلة حرجة ظلت تلازمه فى سنوات كثيرة من حياته بطلب العلم ولو كان متأخرا، والتوجه إلى الجامعة والدراسة مع الطلبة من أعمار أبنائه بعد اجتيازه لامتحان الثانوية العامة قبل 5 سنوات.

وقال محمود نوافلة (50 عاما) من بلدة (سموع) فى محافظة(الكورة) إن قوة عزيمته تغلبت على عدم تشجيع البعض له بالدراسة الجامعية لتقدم العمر، حيث كان البعض يقول له "ماذا ستفيدك الدراسة فى الجامعة وقد تقدم بك العمر؟".

وأضاف "أنه وبعدما تقاعد من القوات المسلحة برتبة وكيل قبل نحو 15 عاما وانتخابه عضوا فى بلدية الرابية، لمس أهمية العلم، حيث كان يواجه حرجا فى مجالسة المتعلمين من حملة الشهادات وفى تفسير وفهم بعض الأمور، لكنه لم يستسلم لواقع فرضته عليه طبيعة الحياة الصعبة لأسرته التى أوقفت تعليمه فى المراحل الإعدادية الأساسية حاليا، حيث قرر التقدم لامتحان الثانوية العامة للتمكن من الالتحاق بالجامعة وهذا ما تأتى له من خلال إصراره على تحقيق هدف سام".

ولفت إلى أنه وبعد استكماله الدراسة الجامعية وحصوله على درجة البكالوريوس فى الهندسة الزراعية، تغيرت النظرة المجتمعية إليه فى البلدة، وبخاصة بعد أن حمل لقبا علميا (مهندس) وانتسابه لنقابة المهندسين الزراعيين، حيث أصبح ينادى بالمهندس ما ولد له ولأصدقائه ولأسرته اعتزازا كبيرا بالنفس وطموحا بالعمل فى أية جهة عامة تعنى بالزراعة.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*حملة تخفيضات من سوزوكى على الدراجات النارية*

الإثنين، 12 يوليو 2010 - 08:14








 سوزوكى العالمية 
كتب مصطفى عنبر
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
لفترة محدودة، ولعشاق قيادة الدراجات النارية، تقدم سوزوكى العالمية عروضا مذهلة وتخفيضات كبيرة على أسعار قطع غيار الدراجات النارية والتى تبدأ من 5% وتصل إلى 60%.

وقد قدمت الشركة تلك التخفيضات عن طريق فكرة مبتكرة عبر برنامج جديد للمبيعات أطلقت عليه "Bike of the month "، وهى أن يقوم أصحاب دراجات سوزوكى النارية بالتصويت عن طريق الموقع الرسمى "سوزوكي" على دراجته النارية سواء "حديثه أو قديمه وموقوفة التصنيع" وعلى أساس هذه التصويتات سيتم وضع جدول يتضمن بالترتيب جميع الدراجات المشاركة بالتصويت ابتداءً بالدراجة الحاصلة على أكبر عدد من التصويتات، ثم التى تليها فى عدد الأصوات ثم التى تليها، وهكذا حتى أقل دراجة فى عدد الأصوات.

بدأت حملة التخفيضات على موديل GSX-R600 بتخفيضات نالت من 123 قطعة، أما هذا الشهر فتكون التخفيضات على موديل GSF1200 K1-K5 ، ومن ضمن الدراجات المشاركة فى التصويت : SV650, GSX-R1000, GSX1400 وأيضا الموديل القديم TL1000S.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*هل الحناء تسبب التهابات بفروة الرأس؟*

الإثنين، 12 يوليو 2010 - 09:26








 الدكتور أكمل سعد حسن استشارى الأمراض الجلدية 
كتبت نهى عبد النبى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل منى: هل الحناء له أضرار سلبية على الشعر وهل ممكن أن تؤدى إلى تساقطه؟

ويرد على هذا التساؤل الدكتور أكمل سعد حسن استشارى الأمراض الجلدية والليزر والتجميل بجامعة القاهرة مجيبا:

الحناء عادة لا تؤدى إلى تساقط الشعر ولكن هناك بعض الحالات قد تؤدى إلى التهاب فى منطقة فروة الرأس ويظهر ذلك بعد وضع الحناء بشكل متكرر مما يؤدى ذلك إلى تساقط الشعر وهذا لا يحدث لكل الأشخاص.

وأضاف الدكتور أكمل قائلا يظهر الالتهاب على هيئة احمرار لون فروة الرأس أو حكة وقد يظهر بشكل طفيف وغير ملاحظ أو التهاب بسيط وفى كل الحالات يؤد ى إلى تساقط الشعر.
فننصح قبل استخدام الحناء على الشعر تجربتها أولا على جزء بسيط من الشعر لمعرفة هل سوف تسبب التهاب فى فروة الرأس أم لا.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

هل ضرس العقل يسبب التهابات باللثة؟



كتبت نهى عبد النبى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة: أنا أبلغ من العمر 20 عاما وأعانى من ألم فى اللثة التى فوق ضرس العقل غير أن ضرس العقل لم يخرج بشكل نهائى وكان معوج فهل هذا يسبب الألم؟

ويجيب على هذا السؤال الدكتورة صباح محمد صالح استشارى الأسنان بطب القصر العينى قائلة:

لابد من ضرورة الفحص لأن ضرس العقل قد يكون له مكان ولكن لا يستطيع الخروج من اللثة ومن الممكن أن يكون ليس له مكان ويجب تصحيح وضعة بمساعدة طبيب الأسنان.

وفى أغلب الحالات التى تشابه هذه الحالة نلجأ إلى خلع ضرس العقل لأنه لا يوجد أى ضرر من خلعة لأنه يسبب ألم والتهابات فى اللثة، وقد يسبب تسوس لأسنان مجاورة لضرس العقل.

ومن الممكن أيضا استخدام المسكنات ومضمضة مسكنة لتقلل الألم ولكنها حل مؤقت قبل الخلع.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*الدستور *




أحمد زكي بدر



قرر الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر وزير التربية والتعليم فتح باب تظلمات الطلاب من نتيجة الثانوية العامة اعتبارا من اليوم ولمدة أسبوعين.
ووافق الوزير على الضوابط الجديدة لإعادة رصد الدرجات وهى أن تتضمن قيام الطالب بتسديد رسم قدره مائة جنيه عن كل مادة لحساب صندوق دعم وتمويل المشروعات التعليمية بأحد البنوك الوطنية وأن يتم التقدم بطلب لمندوب لجنة النظام والمراقبة بالمديرية التابع لها الطالب.
كما يقوم مندوب اللجنة بتحديد موعد للاطلاع على صورة ورقة الاجابة ولن يسمح للطالب بالتخلف عن الموعد المحدد له ولا يحق له الحضور فى موعد اخر ، وفى حالة تخلف الطالب عن هذا الموعد يسقط حقه فى الاطلاع ويتم الاطلاع على صورة ورقة الاجابة للطالب بمقر لجنة النظام والمراقبة حسب الموعد المحدد ويسمح للطالب بالدخول مع احد والديه او ولى امره القانونى فقط ولا يسمح باصطحاب التليفون المحمول اثناء الاطلاع.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

زويل في جامعة الإسكندرية: على الحكومة أن تعيد حساباتها في الميزانية المخصصة للبحث العلمي في مصر


تصوير أحمد رمضان



فى أول زيارة يقوم بها لجامعة الإسكندرية منذ تخرجه فيها عام 1967، ألقى الدكتور أحمد زويل الحاصل على جائزة نوبل فى الفيزياء عام 1999 محاضرة لطلبة الجامعة صباح  الأحد، بحضور دكتور هانى هلال، وزير التعليم العالى، ودكتورة هند حنفى، رئيس الجامعة.وتحدث زويل خلال المحاضرة عن تجربته فى جامعة الإسكندرية وذكرياته فيها منذ تخرجه فى الثانوية العام بمجموع قال أنه لم يكن كبيراً ولا يمكنه من دخول "الكُتاب" بمقاييس الثانوية الحالية - على حد قوله - وحتى التحاقه بكلية العلوم بجامعة الإسكندرية، وقال زويل أنه كان يتساءل وطأت قدماه ارض الكلية فى منتصف الستينيات "هل سـأصبح يوماً مثل هؤلاء الأساتذة".
وحكى زويل عن "حجرة الفئران" التى كان يتخذها مقراً  له فى الكلية وقت أن كان معيداً بها، وعن حى سبورتنج الذى سكنه وقت دراسته بالجامعة، وترام الإسكندرية الذى كان يستقله للتنقل من مكان سكنه فى سبورتنج إلى الجامعة، وأجهزة القسم البدائية التى كان يغلقون عليها بالأقفال لأنها "عهدة"، والحاسبات الألية التى لم ترى النور.
ورفض الاعتماد الكامل على مساهمات رجال الأعمال فى تطوير البحث العلمى ، مؤكدا أنه من الخطأ تصور أن البحث العلمى يمكن أن يتطور من خلال مساهمات وتبرعات رجال الأعمال وأنه يجب على الدول أن تدعم البحث العلمى وتسانده حتى يتطور وفقا لأهدافها الموضوعة ووفقا لرؤيتها .
وأضاف العالم المصرى ـ الذى عين من قبل الرئيس الأمريكى مبعوثا علميا للشرق الأوسط ـ أن فكرة الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما فى مساعدة الدول الإسلامية تهدف إلى مد اليد للعالم الإسلامى للمساعدة فى تطوير البحث العلمى والنهوض بأبنائه ، مؤكدا أن الدول التى ستتمكن من الاستفادة من مبادرة أوباما هى الدول التى لديها خطة واضحة ولديها القدرة على الاستفادة من المبادرة .
وأوضح أن تلك المبادرة ستسعى لتأسيس مراكز تميز علمية فى العالم الإسلامى والعالم العربى ، مشيرا إلى أن تلك المراكز يمكن أن تكون نواة حقيقية للبحث العلمى الجاد فى تلك الدول .
ودعا الشباب إلى الاهتمام بالعلم وتطوير أنفسهم ، مؤكدا أن شباب مصر هم أملها فى المستقبل ، وقال إن البحث العلمى الجاد لابد أن يمر بالعديد من الصعوبات فى البداية ، لافتا إلى أنه واجه العديد من الصعوبات العملية والاقتصادية والسياسية فى بداية حياته العلمية فى الولايات المتحدة لكنه تمكن من التغلب عليها بالصبر
والإرادة .

وأشار العالم المصرى الدكتور أحمد زويل إلى أهمية التعليم فى تقدم الأمم ، موضحا أن مشكلة مصر الأولى هى التعليم وتطويره ، ولفت إلى أن مصر وحدها لا تعانى من تلك المشكلة لكن تشترك معها العديد من الدول منها الولايات المتحدة نفسها والتى تسعى دائما لتطوير نظام التعليم بها .

وقال إن التعليم يعد مشكلة أمن قومى وأن الجيل القادم يجب أن يتعلم بالشكل الصحيح من مراحل التعليم الأساسى حتى يصل للجامعات وهو مؤهل علميا وحتى يتخرج وهو يمتلك القدرة على المساهمة فى تطوير الإنتاج والنهوض بما يسمى اقتصاد المعرفة .

وربط الدكتور زويل بين القيم الأخلاقية والبحث العلمى المحترم ، مشددا على أنه لا يستطيع أى إنسان أن يقوم بعمل بحث علمى يفيد العلم بلا قيم ، ولا يوجد تعارض بين الدين والعلم وأن أكبر الموضوعات التى ستطرح للنقاش خلال القرن الحالى هو العلاقة بين الدين والقيم والعلم .

ولفت إلى أن هناك بعض الأبحاث العلمية يري البعض أنها تتعارض مع الدين أو القيم مثل أبحاث الاستنساخ وأن الحل فى هذه المعضلة هو مناقشة تلك الأمور من كافة جوانبها بشكل موضوعى لا يخالف العقائد والقيم ولا يؤثر على التقدم العلمى المفيد للبشرية .

وأوضح زويل أن البحث العلمى الجاد يحتاج إلى فرق عمل متعاونة تتكون من مجموعة من الأفراد يلمون بتخصصات علمية متصلة ويتبادلون المعلومات فيما بينهم بما يخدم البحث العلمى .

وأشاد الدكتور زويل بالدور الكبير الذى لعبته جامعة الإسكندرية فى تأسيسه علميا ، مشيرا إلى قيمة الدور الذى لعبه أساتذته بالجامعة فى إعداده علميا من خلال التواصل الكبير الذى كان متوافرا بينه وبين أساتذته .

حضر اللقاء العلمى وزير التعليم العالى والدولة للبحث العلمى الدكتور هانى هلال ورئيسة جامعة الإسكندرية الدكتورة هند حنفى ونواب رئيس الجامعة ونخبة من أعضاء هيئة التدريس والطلاب .


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

اختتمت بطولة كأس العالم 2010 في جنوب إفريقيا بحفل ختام ملئ بالإبهار والمتعة. 

وتراقص الجميع على أنغام شاكيرا وهي تغني "واكا واكا" قبل أن تبدأ عروض الفيلة ويغني مطربون أفارقة فيما تتلاعب أضواء الليزر وتتراقص المجموعات بأسلوب يتسم بالجمال والتنظيم.

وانتهى الحفل بظهور نيلسون مانديلا الذي تغيب عن حفل الافتتاح بسبب مقتل حفيديته.

من ناحية أخرى دافع جوزيف بلاتر عن تنظيم جنوب إفريقيا للمونديل قائلاً " هناك مقاعد فارغة ولكن لا يوجد ملعب فارغ، ولا يجب أن ننسى بأنه تم بيع 95 % من التذاكر وهي نسبة جيدة للغاية ". وأضاف " كأس العالم هذه في قارة جديدة بثقافة جديدة وعلينا تحليل المستويات المُختلفة ولكن إذا نظرتم للحماس في المُدرجات وحماس المتابعين واحتفالات الجماهير في شتى أنحاء العالم فسنتأكد بان بطولة كأس العالم هذه بطولة استثنائية


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

*بمناسبة عيد الرسل* 

تهنئة خاصة 

 روك 
و دونا نبيل 
وا كاندى 
وكل كل المشرفين والاعضاء


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم السابع* 




*خالد صلاح يكتب من باريس ولندن: 7 أيام فى قلاع الصحافة العالمية داخل غرف أخبار الوكالة الفرنسية والأسوشيتد برس وصحيفة اللوموند العريقة*

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 13:14







خالد صلاح داخل صحيفة اللوموند مع خبير الشؤون الدولية والعربية فى الصحيفة 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أنت طبعًا لا تحتاج إلى مقدمات تبرر لك لماذا يجب على كل صحفى زيارة أهم غرف الأخبار فى الصحافة العالمية، فأنت تندهش يا أخى من حجم التطور الذى تشهده صناعة الصحافة فى العالم يومًا بعد يوم، ولن يتوقف إعجابك حين تكتشف كيف يمكن أن تنتفع صحافتنا المصرية عبر المزيد من التواصل والاندماج مع المؤسسات الصحفية والعالمية، ولأن «اليوم السابع» تعتبر نفسها واحدة من الصحف التى تتحمل مساحة من المسؤولية فى عمليات التحديث التكنولوجى والتطور المهنى، جنبًا إلى جنب مع زميلاتها الأكبر والأعرق فى الصحافة المصرية، فإننا بادرنا إلى فتح آفاق جديدة من التعاون مع الصحافة ووكالات الأنباء الدولية أملًا فى عدم تفويت الفرصة على أى تكنولوجيا حديثة فى المجال الإعلامى إلا ونقلناها فورًا إلى القاهرة، أو أى قيم مهنية مبتكرة إلا وعملنا على أن نستقى منها ما تنتفع به صحافتنا وبلادنا فى كل وقت، وبهذه النوايا كانت زيارتى لاثنتين من أكبر الوكالات الصحفية العالمية وهما وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية ووكالة الأسوشيتد برس الأمريكية، جنبًا إلى جنب مع زيارة واحدة من أهم وأعرق وأرقى الصحف العالمية وهى صحيفة لوموند الأكثر انتشارًا وتأثيرًا فى السياسة الفرنسية والدولية.

فى باريس لا شىء يتحرك بلا قيمة ثقافية وفنية فى نهاية المدى، وفى وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية يعتبرون أن العمل الصحفى يعبر فى النهاية عن لوحة ثقافية ومعرفية تصنع وعى الناس وتساهم فى تشكيل الوجدان الذى يساعد البشر بالعقل والروح على المشاركة فى دفع المجتمعات، بكل هذه النظرة الفلسفية الأكثر عمقًا ينظر الفرنسيون إلى الصحافة، وبهذه القيم تعمل وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية التى تنافس بقوة الوكالات البريطانية والأمريكية فى سوق الإعلام فى الشرق الأوسط.

لا أريد ان أحشرك حشرًا فى تفاصيل الساعات الطويلة التى قضيتها فى الوكالة الفرنسية، لكن أهم ما يمكننى أن أبشرك به أمران اثنان، الأول أن «اليوم السابع» تستعد لإطلاق خدمة الفيديو على موقعها الإلكترونى بمساعدة وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية وعبر دعم هائل من الناحية المعرفية يمكن أن يقدمه خبراء هذه الوكالة العريقة لـ«اليوم السابع»، وخدمة البث بالفيديو فى «اليوم السابع» لا يمكن مقارنتها مع ما نقدمه نحن الآن من بعض اللقطات المصورة مع الأخبار على الموقع، لا، الأمر هنا يختلف تمامًا إذ إننا نستعد لإطلاق خدمة تليفزيونية متكاملة أقرب إلى محطة أخبار مصورة تبث من مختلف محافظات مصر تقارير وحوارات فى سياق متكامل ومنظم، ويستعد «اليوم السابع» لهذه الخدمة من الآن لإطلاقها خلال عدة أشهر بعد أن تطمئن قلوبنا لنجاح خدمة الراديو الذى بدأ بثه التجريبى قبل أيام، وسيشهد قراء «اليوم السابع» ميلاده الرسمى فى الثالث والعشرين من يوليو المقبل متزامنا مع ذكرى ثورة يوليو المجيدة.

ثم أخيرًا إطلاق محطة بث إخبارية متكاملة على شبكة الإنترنت بالاستناد إلى نموذجين ومرجعيتين، الأول فرنسى ممثلًا فى وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية التى بدأت هذه الخدمة حديثاً، والثانى بخبرات أمريكية وبريطانية ممثلة فى وكالة الأسوشيتد برس الأكثر عراقة فى مجال تقديم خدمات الفيديو.

لهذه الأسباب تنقلت بين باريس ولندن الأسبوع الماضى فى زيارات خاطفة لأهم غرف الأخبار فى العالم حتى نبنى خبراتنا على ما توصلت إليه الصحافة العالمية فى هذا الميدان، وكانت البداية بالنموذج المعرفى الفرنسى إذ بدأت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية فى نقل الخبرات فى مجال الفيديو إلى عدد من الصحف فى مصر والشرق الأوسط وكانت «اليوم السابع» من أولى الصحف التى اهتمت الوكالة بإطلاعها على هذه الخبرات لتقدير الفرنسيين لما حققه الموقع الإلكترونى لـ«اليوم السابع» من ناحية عدد الزوار والمصداقية ومعدلات الدخول على الموقع يوميًا الأمر الذى يساعد ويشجع على تقديم خدمات جديدة فى ميادين مختلفة بالصوت والصورة.

كانت الزيارة للوكالة الفرنسية والالتقاء بأطقمها التحريرية فى مجال الفيديو تكشف عن مساحة الاهتمام بهذه التقنيات فى وسائل الإعلام الغربية، ومدى الإيمان بالتحول نحو الصحافة الإلكترونية والعمل على تقديم خدمة متكاملة على شاشتى الكمبيوتر والموبايل، وتعتمد التطورات المهنية فى الغرب حاليًا على استخدام هاتين الشاشتين فى تقديم المواد الإعلامية الأكثر جاذبية لتكون هذه الخدمة منافسًا قويًا أمام الصحافة المطبوعة والتليفزيون فى المستقبل.

وجنبا إلى جنب مع التطور الذى تعمل عليه وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية التى أنشأت قسمًا خاصًا للتقارير المصورة للمواقع الصحفية الإلكترونية، فهذا التصور يزداد دعمًا وتأثيرًا بالنسبة لـ«اليوم السابع» حيث تدخل وكالة أسوشيتد برس على خط تقديم الخدمات الإخبارية والمساعدات التدريبية إلى محررى «اليوم السابع» وهو ما كان محور لقاءات موسعة مع قيادات أسوشيتد برس خلال الزيارة إلى مقر الوكالة فى لندن.

فى الأسوشيتد برس يبدو الأمر من ناحية تقنيات الفيديو أكثر اختلافًا عن الوكالة الفرنسية، ففى فرنسا تعطى الوكالة الفرنسية أهمية قصوى للخبر المكتوب نظرًا لطبيعة احتياجات عملائها على مستوى العالم، أما بالنسبة لوكالة الأسوشيتد برس فإنها فى الوقت الذى لا ينقطع فيه اهتمامها بالخبر المكتوب فإنها تعد الوكالة الأكثر تطورًا فيما يتعلق بخدمة الأخبار المصورة، وهى الخدمة التى يعتمد عليها منذ سنوات ممتدة عدد كبير من التليفزيونات العربية سواء فى مصر أو بلدان الخليج أو شمال أفريقيا، وقد ساهمت هذه الوكالة فى نجاح عدد كبير من القنوات الإخبارية فى الخليج العربى بما تقدمه من مساعدات هائلة فى مجال نقل الأخبار بالصورة من أكثر المواقع سخونة فى العالم.

وفى حين يقع المركز الرئيسى للوكالة فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، فإن لندن تنفرد بالمركز الأساسى لخدمات الفيديو لكل بلدان العالم نظرًا لموقعها المتوسط الذى يؤهلها لبث الصور عبر الأقمار الصناعية فى شرق وغرب الكرة الأرضية. وخدمات الفيديو فى الأسوشيتد برس لها مذاق مختلف إذ لا تعتمد الوكالة على بث الأخبار العاجلة فقط لكنها تنفرد بالقصص المنوعة والتقارير الطبية والصحية وموضوعات الفن والتسلية بما تملكه من شبكة تمتد عبر عدد هائل من البلدان وعبر نخبة من أكثر المحررين والمراسلين المدربين على نقل الأخبار بالكتابة والصوت والصورة، وهى الخبرات التى تسعى «اليوم السابع» كذلك إلى نقلها من وكالة الأسوشيتد برس خلال الفترة المقبلة من خلال تدريب فريق من المحررين فى «اليوم السابع» داخل وكالة الأسوشيتد برس وهو ما سنبدأ فى تطبيقه قريبًا مع بدء خدمة الفيديو.

الحقيقة أن الوضع يبدو مختلفا كثيرًا فى صحيفة اللوموند، فالصحيفة التى تحظى باحترام دوائر صنع القرار فى فرنسا وأوروبا والعالم لاتزال تخطو خطوات مترددة فى مجال الصحافة الإلكترونية ويعترف المسؤولون فى اللوموند بأن زملاءهم فى صحيفة لوفيجارو اليومية الفرنسية أكثر تطورا وسبقا فيما يتعلق بالصحافة الإلكترونية، ويعتبرون أن موقع لوفيجارو هو الأكبر والأشهر وأنهم لم يستطيعوا بعد- رغم ما يقومون به من جهد مهنى وتبنى للتكنولوجيا- أن ينافسوا على هذا الصعيد، ربما بدا لى ذلك مفهومًا مع الطبيعة النخبوية التى تصنع من خلالها لوموند وجبتها الإخبارية فلا تزال القواعد الكلاسيكية هى التى تحكم دورة العمل الإخبارى فى اللوموند، ولاتزال من الصحف الكبرى القليلة التى لم تعمل بنظام غرفة الأخبار المفتوحة التى تضم كل المحررين فى مكان واحد، فأقسام اللوموند تعمل بشكل منفصل وفى غرف مغلقة ويجمعها نظام عمل كلاسيكى يعد من التقاليد الأساسية للصحيفة منذ نشأتها. 

اللوموند هنا تبدو متأخرة بالطبع عن زميلاتها فى فرنسا، ومتأخرة كثيرًا عما يجرى فى إنجلترا القريبة إذ تتنافس الجارديان والتايمز والإندبندنت على الصحافة الإلكترونية إلى الحد الذى يبشر به الإنجليز بنهاية الصحافة المطبوعة قريباً.

على أننى، ورغم إيمانى المطلق بأن شاشتى الكمبيوتر والموبايل، سيرثان الأرض إعلاميًا بكل تأكيد، إلا أن بعض ما سمعته فى اللوموند له وجاهة كبيرة، فخبراء هذه الصحيفة العريقة يعتبرون أنه لا يمكن لوسيط إعلامى أن يقضى نهائيًا على وسيط آخر، بمعنى أن الصحافة الورقية فى حال طورت نفسها وفق تقنيات عصرية، وطورت من الأداء المهنى خاصة للصفحات الأولى الإخبارية يمكنها أن تحافظ على وجودها بعد طوفان الصحافة الإلكترونية، ويؤمن حكماء اللوموند بأن الصحف الورقية الأكثر تطورا فى الطباعة والألوان والمواد الإخبارية المعمقة والصحافة الاستقصائية الرشيدة هى الصحف التى يمكن أن تعيش بعد أن تحكم الصحافة الإلكترونية العالم، ومن ثم فإنهم يأملون لأنفسهم فى المستقبل فرصة للوجود باعتبار أن تقاليدهم الكلاسيكية يمكن أن تؤهلهم لمكانة من هذا النوع فى السوق الفرنسية وعلى صعيد العالم.

لا شىء يمكن أن يلهم خيالًا صحفيًا أكثر من حوارات من هذا النوع وبهذا المستوى حول مستقبل المهنة، فما بين ثورة الصحافة الإلكترونية التى يشهدها عالم الإنترنت، وبين الأفكار التى تنقل تقنيات البث للراديو والتليفزيون على شاشتى الكمبيوتر والموبايل، تأتى أيضًا الأصوات التى تؤمن أن كلاسيكيات هذه المهنة ستبقى حية لفترة طويلة، وربما، وبهذه الروح أيضاً، تقطع «اليوم السابع» خطوات واسعة على صعيد تطوير خدماتها فى الصحافة الإلكترونية جنبًا إلى جنب مع استعدادها لنقلة أخرى فى الإعداد للإصدار اليومى، هل ترى أننا متواكبون مع كل ما يجرى فى العالم؟

ربما، لكن الأهم من كل هذا التطور التكنولوجى هو القيمة الأكبر والأهم فى صناعة الصحافة، وهى الأخلاق والمصداقية، فالصحف الكبرى فى الغرب لا تبنى مجدها على التكنولوجيا وحدها لكن على القيم الأساسية من الصدق والرقى فى التعامل مع مصادر الأخبار، فلا يمكن لصحيفة أن تساهم فى مسيرة تطوير أو تحديث إلا إذا كانت مؤسسة على الاحترام والمصداقية، القيمة الأكبر التى أنتفع بها أنا شخصيًا كلما عشت فى غرف الأخبار فى الصحافة العالمية هى شرف هذه المهنة ورقيها، الحق ومن بعده لا شىء، ومن غير هذا فإن التكنولوجيا تبقى بلا نفع، وشاشات الكمبيوتر والطابعات العملاقة تظل بلا جدوى، القيم المهنية الصحفية هى العمود الفقرى الذى صنع الديمقراطية فى الغرب وصنع التطور فى بلدان أوروبا، أما الكذب والخداع والتراشق بالاتهامات فلا تصنع إعلامًا حقيقياً، ولا تساهم فى نهضة الأمة بل فى تضليل الناس وخداع القراء باللعب على العواطف الدينية والعرقية والسياسية.

أخيرًا لا يفوتنى أن أؤكد لك أننى عشت أجمل طقس يمكن أن تشهده أوروبا هذا الصيف، فنسمات باريس كانت دافئة إلى الحد الذى يقترب من هواء الإسكندرية فى يوليو، أما فى لندن فالنعيم هو الشمس التى تسكن الآن كل الشوارع والبيوت والنوافذ والقلوب، الدفء فى لندن ناعم إلى الحد الذى يغريك بأن تنسى تذاكر الطائرة فى الفندق، أو تنسى نفسك بين وجوه الناس فى بيكادللى، لكن العودة حتمية طوعًا وشوقاً، فلا شىء أروع من أن تحلم لبلادك ما تطالعه عيناك من قفزات بين أمم الأرض.
مصر و«اليوم السابع» من وراء القصد.

ورشة مشتركة بين «اليوم السابع» والوكالة الفرنسية لتنفيذ برامج التطوير لخدمات الفيديو





نظام متكامل لتدفق الأخبار فى مقر الوكالة الفرنسية





غرفة الأخبار الأكثر حداثة لنقل الصوت والصورة والخبر فى الأسوشيتدبرس وهى التجربة التى تسعى «اليوم السابع» للاستفادة منها فى صالة التحرير فى القاهرة





..وداخل صحيفة اللوموند مع خبير الشؤون الدولية والعربية فى الصحيفة





خالد صلاح داخل القسم الرياضى للأسوشيتد برس ومتابعة لتغطيات كأس العالم





شاشات المتابعة العملاقة داخل الأسوشيتد برس فى لندن


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*التليجراف تدعو إلى محاربة التطرف الدينى فى العالم*

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 14:23










 جانب من التصريحات الصحيفة 
كتبت: إنجى مجدى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
علقت صحيفة الديلى تليجراف فى إفتتاحيتها على الهجوم الإرهابى الذى ضرب أوغندا خلال مشاهدة شعبها المباراة النهاية لكأس العالم 2010 بين أسبانيا وهولندا، وقالت فى مقتبل افتتاحيتها أن أيديولوجية الإسلام المتشدد تحتاج للمحاربة فى كل مكان.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الانفجارات التى أسفرت عن سقوط ما لا يقل عن 64 شخصا تعد جرس إنذار للحاجة إلى كبح جماح أيديولوجية الإسلام الراديكالى فى العالم. 

وأشارت إلى أن ميليشيا الشباب الصومالية قد حذرت من مشاهدة كرة القدم باعتبارها أمرا غير مقبول لدى أيديولوجيتها مما أجبر بعض الصوماليين على متابعة المباريات سرا.

واعتبرت التليجراف أن ميليشيا الشباب الإرهابية لا تمثل خطرا على الغرب مثل تلك التى فى باكستان وأفغانستان أو اليمن، ومع ذلك ترتبط الشباب بحركات التمرد الإسلامية التى تبث الفوضى.

وأردفت الصحيفة البريطانية أن القلق الرئيسى من هذه الجماعات يتمثل فى انتشار أفكارها خاصة مع وجود جالية صومالية كبيرة نسبيا فى بريطانيا.

ويوجد عشرات الصوماليين البريطانيين المتورطين فى أنشطة تمرد حتى أن الرئيس الصومالى أعرب مؤخرا عن قلقه إزاء تزايد أعداد الأجانب الملتحقين بالمتمردين فى البلاد.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*أمريكا تعتقل روسيا يشتبه فى أنه الجاسوس الثانى عشر *

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 14:49









 جواسيس روس فى أمريكا 
واشنطن(أ.ف.ب) 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
ذكرت صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال الثلاثاء أن السلطات الأمريكية تعتقل مواطنا روسيا فى إطار التحقيق الفيدرالى الذى فكك شبكة تجسس روسية.

وقال مسئول أمريكى لم تكشف الصحيفة عن اسمه إن "المحققين فى دائرة مكافحة التجسس فى مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالى (أف بى آى) تحروا عن هذا الرجل الروسى البالغ 23 عاما منذ الخريف الفائت حين ظهر اسمه فى التحقيق المستمر منذ نحو عشر سنوات".

وكان العملاء العشرة الذين تجسسوا لصالح روسيا مثلوا الخميس أمام محكمة فدرالية فى نيويورك حيث اعترفوا بالتهم الموجهة إليهم، وكان هؤلاء الجواسيس العشرة المفترضين، إضافة إلى متهم آخر متوار عن الأنظار، وجهت إليهم الشهر الماضى تهمة "العمل كعملاء سريين فى الولايات المتحدة لصالح الاتحاد الروسى"، فى حين وجهت أيضا إلى تسعة منهم تهمة "تبييض أموال".

وأضاف المسئول الأمريكى للصحيفة "لا نعرف ما الذى لفت انتباه المحققين إلى هذا الرجل الثانى عشر، لكن عملاء مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالى بدأوا بمراقبته بعيد دخوله إلى الولايات المتحدة فى أكتوبر 2009".

وأجرت واشنطن وموسكو الجمعة فى فيينا عملية تبادل جواسيس تاريخية، تسلمت خلالها الولايات المتحدة أربعة أشخاص اعتقلتهم موسكو بتهمة "الاتصال بأجهزة استخبارات غربية مقابل إفراج واشنطن عن الجواسيس العشرة الذين اعتقلتهم فى 27 يونيو.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*بيت الشعر يدشن جائزة باسم نازك الملائكة*

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 14:53









 نازك الملائكة 
كتب بلال رمضان
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
صرح الشاعر محمود قرنى عضو أمناء بيت الشعر "بيت الست الوسيلة" بأن البيت بصدد تخصيص جائزة عربية للشعر باسم الشاعرة العراقية الراحلة نازك الملائكة، وأنه سيتم تكريهما خلال مؤتمر سيعقد عن دورها الريادى فى الحركة الشعرية بعد أن يتم التنسيق بالكامل مع المركز الثقافى العراقى بالقاهرة والسفارة العراقية.

جاء ذلك خلال زيارة الوفد العراقى المشارك بفعاليات الأسبوع الثقافى العراقى فى القاهرة وبيت الشعر ممثلاً فى الشاعر محمود قرنى ونيابة عن الشاعر الكبير أحمد عبد المعطى حجازى لضريح الشاعرة العراقية نازك الملائكة والمدفونة فى مصر بمقابر السادس من أكتوبر.

وقال قرنى إن نازك الملائكة لم تكن إلا طاقة من الاشتغال والتمرد الثائر، وشديدة الرسوخ والمحافظة، ولذلك فلقد أكدت على رفضها للقوالب الأبدية الثابتة والنموذجية ورفضت الرومانسية، ودعت إلى الاكتواء بألم العامة وكانت تعنى بذلك فتح الطريق إلى الواقعية الجديدة، ولم يكن غريبًا أن تتمسك الملائكة بفردية الإنسان الحديث لأن ذلك كان يعنى فى نظرها خلاصًا من العقل القادم ورفضها للنموذجية الأكثر سطوة وقمعًا.

وأضاف قرنى: علينا أن نعترف بأننا شاركنا فى ظلم هذه الرائدة العظيمة، فظلمها العراق الذى قضت فيه جُلَّ عمرها، وظلمتها مصر التى عاشت فيها سبعة عشر عامًا فى عزلة اختيارية، وإذا كنَّا صادقين فى اعترافنا فعلينا أن نسعى إلى رفع هذا الظلم وإعادة بعض الحق لصاحبه والحق علينا جميعًا.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*طقس غد مائل للحرارة نهاراً معتدل ليلاً*

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 13:49







 صيف ساخن 
كتبت أسماء نصار
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يتوقع خبراء الأرصاد الجوية أن يستمر الطقس غداً الأربعاء مائل للحرارة رطب على السواحل الشمالية، حار رطب على الوجه البحرى والقاهرة شديد الحرارة جنوباً نهاراً معتدل ليلاً. 

وتظهر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة شمالاً وتقل الرؤية فى الشبورة المائية والشوائب العالقة شمالاً، والرياح أغلبها شمالية شرقية خفيفة إلى معتدلة تنشط على البحر الأحمر، مما يؤدى إلى اضطراب الملاحة البحرية.

وتسجل درجات الحرارة العظمى على القاهرة 37 درجة مئوية والصغرى 24 درجة، وفى الإسكندرية تبلغ العظمى 31 درجة مئوية والصغرى 24 درجة، فى حين تصل العظمى على أسوان 44 درجة مئوية والصغرى 31 درجة.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*كيف يتم توحيد لون البشرة؟*

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 12:09









الدكتور أكمل سعد حسن 

استشارى الأمراض الجلدية 

كتبت نهى عبد النبى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل منال: أنا أبلغ من العمر 24 سنة وأعانى من بقع داكنة فى وجهى وتزداد أكثر مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فما هو السبب وكيف يتم توحيد لون البشرة؟

ويجيب على هذا التساؤل الدكتور أكمل سعد حسن استشارى الأمراض الجلدية والليزر والتجميل بجامعة القاهرة قائلاً: البقع الداكنة لها أكثر من سبب مثل: بقع نتيجة آثار حب الشباب أو نمش أو كلف أو نتيجة التعرض لأشعة الشمس.

ولعلاج البقع الداكنة لابد أولا استخدام واقى شمس لأن أشعة الشمس تعمل على زيادة تصبغ البشرة، ويجب استخدام واقى الشمس قبل التعرض لأشعة الشمس بثلث ساعة.

ولتفتيح التصبغات نستخدم كريمات تفتيح تحتوى على مادة الآربيوتين أو مشتقات فيتامين "أ" أو مواد تحتوى على أحماض الفواكه مثل "حمض الجليكوليك"، ويتم استخدامها لمدة 3 أو 4 شهور حتى تأتى بنتيجة إيجابية ويتم وضع الكريمات على الأماكن الداكنة حتى يتم توحيد لون البشرة.

وفى حالة عدم الاستجابة للكريمات الموضعية نلجأ لعمل جلسات تفتيح باستخدام التقشير الكيميائى أو التقشير بالليزر ويجب الحذر فى استخدامه فى فصل الصيف وخاصة للبشرة الداكنة.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*هل هناك علاج لاسمرار وتجاعيد تحت العين؟*

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 14:58








الدكتور محمود فوزى

 أستاذ مساعد الأمراض الجلدية والتناسلية 
كتبت أمل علام 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
مصطفى يقول عندى 18 سنة وأعانى من السواد تحت العينين وهو ليس شديد، ولكنه غير موجود فى أحد من أقربائى إلا عند أختى، وعلمت أن هذا السواد إذا كان وراثيا فلا يمكن علاجه فما هى أفضل الطرق أو المنتجات المفيدة لإزالته؟ كما أعانى أيضا ًمن وجود تجاعيد أسفل العينين مباشرة وهى بالطبع ليست من تقدم السن بل أعتقد لأننى كنت أغمض عينى بشدة فما هو علاجها؟

يجيب الدكتور محمود فوزى أستاذ مساعد الأمراض الجلدية والتناسلية بالمركز القومى للبحوث قائلا: بالنسبة للاسمرار الموجود تحت العين فممكن أن يأخذ علاج اسمه يونيتون فور آر بيوتين" كريم ويوضع هذا الكريم مرتين فى اليوم فى المكان الأسمر، وهذا الكريم يعالج الأماكن الحساسة ذات اللون الداكن.

أما بالنسبة لعلاج التجاعيد فيستعمل مرهم العين "توبرادكس"، ولكن يوضع على التجاعيد الموجودة تحت العين ويتم وضعة مرتين فى اليوم لمدة أسبوع.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*ما سبب رعشة اليدين؟*

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 10:20









 دكتور ماجد عبد النصير استشارى أمراض المخ 
كتبت نهى عبد النبى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة أنا أبلغ من العمر 25 سنة وأعانى من رعشة فى يدى وأريد أن أعرف ما هو السبب رغم أنى قمت بعمل تحليل غدة درقية والنتيجة كانت سلبية فما هو السبب؟

يجيب دكتور ماجد عبد النصير استشارى أمراض المخ والأعصاب كلية طب بجامعة القاهرة قائلاً: إذا لم يكن هناك عامل وراثى من المحتمل أن تكون رعشة غير مسببة وهى تزداد مع التوتر والقلق والمجهود الزائد وتتحسن مع الراحة والنوم المنتظم ولابد من الفحص الطبى والعرض على طبيب متخصص لمعرفة نوع الرعشة التى تعانى منها.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*كيف اكتشف إدمان ابنى المخدرات؟*










إدمان المراهقين للمخدرات ظاهرة يجب التصدى لها 

كتبت عفاف السيد
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20


http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة :يبلغ ابنى السابعة عشر.. أريد أن أتعرف على العلامات التى تظهر أو تؤكد إدمان ابنى المخدرات؟
تجيب على السؤال الدكتورة هبة عيسوى أستاذة الطب النفسى بجامعة عين شمس قائلة : 
هناك علامات يمكن أن تستدل بها الأم على إدمان ابنها لأى نوع من المخدرات منها ما هو سلوكى مثل الانفعالات الزائدة غير المبررة، والحاجة المتكررة للمال وحب اعتزال الآخرين وخاصة العائلة، وعدم حضور مناسباتهم ولقاءاتهم وإهمال الدراسة أو العمل وعدم الشعور بالمسئولية.
ومنها أيضا ما هو ظاهر فى الشكل العام مثل إحمرار العينين وإهمال المظهر العام ورعشة باليدين وحدوث اضطراب بساعات النوم، مثل النوم أكثر من اللازم أو أقل من المعتاد أو قلق النوم و عدم وجود شهية للأكل..
وتشير الدكتورة هبة عيسوى إلى أن وجود هذه العلامات لا يعنى بالضرورة أن الشخص مدمن، ولكنها مؤشرات تتطلب الاهتمام والمتابعة ..كما أنه ليست بالضرورة أن تكون كل العلامات موجودة عند المدمن بل قد يكون لديه بعض منها دون البعض الآخر، و للتأكيد يجب عمل تحليل بول تحت إشراف طبى .


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*هل الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر يسبب صداع؟*

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 08:46








هل الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر يسبب صداع؟ 
كتبت نهى عبد النبى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20

http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يسأل قارئ أشعر دائما بصداع مستمر مع العلم أن طبيعة عملى الجلوس فترات كثيرة أمام جهاز الكمبيوتر فهل هذا هو السبب؟

ويجيب على هذا السؤال الدكتور ماجد عبد النصير استشارى أمراض المخ والأعصاب كلية طب بجامعة القاهرة، قائلا: إن الجلوس على جهاز الكمبيوتر ليس سببا أساسياً لحدوث الصداع ولكن هو يزيد الإحساس بالصداع لأن الكمبيوتر يرهق البصر والذهن فلذلك يزيد هذا الإحساس.

وأضاف الدكتور ماجد ننصح القارئ بتقليل الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر حتى لا يزداد الشعور بالصداع بالإضافة إلى ضرورة الفحص الجيد لمعرفة ما هو السبب الرئيس للصداع لأن أكثر من سبب ممكن أن يسبب الصداع مثل قلة النوم أو الضغط أو مشاكل بالعين فأكثر الأمراض من الممكن أن تصيب الإنسان تسبب الصداع.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*ما طرق تكثيف الشعر فى المنطقة الأمامية للرأس؟*

الثلاثاء، 13 يوليو 2010 - 12:10










ما طرق تكثيف الشعر فى المنطقة الأمامية للرأس؟ 
كتبت نهى عبد النبى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسال قارئة: ابنتى تبلغ من العمر 15 عاما وتوجد منطقة فى الأمام بدون شعر من مقدمة الرأس، فى حين أن باقى الشعر كثيف، فهل توجد كريمات أو دهانات أو أعشاب تعمل على إنبات شعرها؟

يجيب على هذا التساؤل الدكتور أكمل سعد حسن استشارى الأمراض الجلدية والليزر والتجميل بجامعة القاهرة، قائلا: إذا كان الشعر كثيفا والمنطقة الأمامية فقط هى التى تعانى من عدم وجود الشعر، فهذا يكون بسبب جذب الشعر بشدة إلى الخلف.
والحل هو تغيير طريقة تصفيف الشعر أولا، ويجب أن يكون الشعر غير مشدود إلى الخلف، وإذا كانت ترتدى حجابا ننصح أن يكون الحجاب من القطن ولا يتم ضغطه على المنطقة الأمامية من الرأس والابتعاد عن جذب الشعر إلى الخلف كما يجب "ربط الشعر" بطرق مرتخية وتجنب جذبه كما تفعل بعض الأمهات مع الأطفال.

إذا تم تجنب هذه الأشياء نضمن رجوع الشعر طبيعيا فى خلال بضعة أشهر.كما ننصح باستخدام كريمات تحتوى على مادة "المينوكسديل " لتساعد على نمو الشعر.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*الدستور *

*http://dostor.org/society-and-people/variety/10/july/13/22196*




*جروب علي الفيس بوك «للأخطبوط» يتوقع فوز «البرادعي» علي «جمال مبارك» في الانتخابات الرئاسية*
*

*



الأخطبوط «بول»



انعكست أصداء بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة علي شباب الفيس بوك الذين استغلوا شهرة الأخطبوط «بول» الذي لم يخطئ مرة واحدة في اختيار الفرق الفائزة؛ في تدشين جروب جديد علي الفيس بوك سموه «الأخطبوط بول يختار البرادعي رئيساً لمصر»، وتجاوز عدد المنضمين إليه 1000 شخص في أقل من 24 ساعة.

ولجأ مؤسسو الجروب إلي محاكاة عملية اختيار الفرق الفائزة بكأس العالم، عن طريق اختيار طعامه في واحدة من حاويتين متماثلتين تحمل كل واحدة أحد علمي الدولتين المشاركتين فيها، ووضعوا صورة البرادعي «بدلاً من أعلام الدول» في إحدي الحاويات، وصورة جمال مبارك في الحاوية الأخري؛ وأظهروا أن الأخطبوط اختار البرادعي!

ووصلت سخرية أصحاب الجروب وأعضائه مداها عندما علّق أحد الشباب علي صفحة الجروب الرئيسية قائلاً: «الأخطبوط ده هايتحبس في أبو زعبل»، مضيفاً «إزاي يختار البرادعي ويسيب الأستاذ جمال؟.. الله يرحم الأخطبوط زمانه اتقتل أو حصلت له حادثة».

وكتب آخر: «عاجل.. أنباء عن وفاة الأخطبوط (بول) بإسفكسيا الخنق بعدما تم الاعتداء عليه من قبل سمكتي قرش ماسكين جرنال مخروم»، أما أحمد نعيم - أحد أعضاء الجروب - فقال: «حلوة بس هيهات، الوضع عندنا في مصر مختلف، أكيد الحزب الوطني هيروق الأخطبوط ويخصص له أرض في الساحل الشمالي وشرم الشيخ عشان يغير موقفه!».

وتطرق أحد أعضاء الجروب - ساخراً - إلي توقعات البغبغان الهندي للمباريات واختياره للبرادعي أيضاً، وقال: «طبعاً رؤساء تحرير النظام حيطلعوا يقولوا دلوقتي البغبغان ده عميل لأمريكا، ويطلع أمه أصلاً كانت بتقف علي شجرة في جنينة البيت الأبيض، أو يمكن يطلع بغبغان إيراني، متربي في طهران وهو اللي وصل الشيك للبرادعي أيام ماكان عامل فيها حمامة».

جدير بالذكر أنه بسبب صدق تنبؤ الأخطبوط بفوز إسبانيا علي ألمانيا وفوز إسبانيا بالكأس بعدها، طالب بعض كتاب الصحف الألمانية بوضع الأخطبوط «بول» في المقلات أو طبخه بزيت الزيتون والحامض؛ فسخر رئيس الوزراء الإسباني من الأمر، وقال: «سأرسل حراساً شخصيين إلي الأخطبوط لحمايته من المشجعين الألمان!».


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

http://dostor.org/society-and-people/variety/10/july/12/22169


منصور»: الانتهاء من إعداد مشروع قانون سلامة الغذاء وعرضه علي البرلمان يناير المقبل


حالة الأمن الغذائي في مصر خطيرة



وصف حسين منصور ـ رئيس جهاز سلامة الغذاء ـ وضع الأمن الغذائي في مصر بالخطر، وقال الوضع الذي وصلنا إليه الآن خطير جد والمستقبل سيكون أخطر إذا لم نعمل بآلية مختلفة مع سلامة الغذاء.

وأرجع «منصور» خطورة وضع سلامة الغذاء إلي تعدد التشريعات التي تتعامل مع الأمن الغذائي، حيث وصل عدد تشريعات سلامة الغذاء إلي 230 تشريعاً إلي جانب انعدام الحوار بين المشروع والمنفذ والمطبق للتشريع، وأضاف: إن منظومة سلامة الغذاء معطلة لأن الحوار بين واضع التشريع ومنفذه ومطبقه غير موجود مما يستوجب بحث مشاكل كل أعضاء منظومة الغذاء لوضعها في الاعتبار وقت سن التشريعات.

وأعلن «منصور» في اجتماع شعبة المواد الغذائية لغرفة القاهرة التجارية أمس الأول ـ الأحد ـ الانتهاء من إعداد مشروع قانون سلامة الغذاء، وأن مجموعة العمل بجهاز سلامة الغذاء تعكف علي وضع اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون، مشيراً إلي إنهاء 60% منها، وقال: سيتم عرض مشروع القانون علي مجلس الشعب في يناير المقبل، حيث تبدو ملامح القانون الجديد في 10 مبادئ أساسية أهمها: ضرورة سلامة الغذاء من المصدر الخام، وحتي تاجر التجزئة إلي جانب تعزيز مسئولية أصحاب المنشآت الغذائية بما يعني أن المسئولية الرقابية مهمة الجهاز فقط، وإنما ستكون مسئولية أصحاب المنشآت أنفسهم، في حين يكون الجهاز هو الجهة الوحيدة التي تمنح الموافقة للمنشآت الجديدة، بالإضافة إلي أن القانون يلغي تماماً مفتش الصحة ويعطي المهمة الرقابية لكوادر مدرب بالجهاز


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

المصرى  اليوم 


*البابا شنودة: الطوائف غير الأرثوذكسية تتعمد الإيحاء بوجود خلافات بين المسيحيين.. و«العلمانيون» يخلطون أسباب الزواج والزنى*

* كتب *  رجب رمضان وكتب ــ عمرو بيومى    ١٣/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

شنودة

قال البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، «إن الطوائف المسيحية غير الأرثوذكسية تقول كلاماً غريباً، وتتعمد أن تُظهر للرأى العام وجود خلافات بين المسيحيين فى مصر، وتتحدث فى أمور لا وجود لها من الأساس، مثل طلبهم موافقة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية على الاعتراف بزيجات الطوائف الأخرى».
وتساءل البابا، فى عظته نصف الشهرية بكاتدرائية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بالإسكندرية، مساء أمس الأول: «مين هما العلمانيين دول اللى منصّبين نفسهم للحديث عن قانون الأحوال الشخصية، دول لا يتعدون ١٠ أو ٢٠ فرداً فقط، وهم ليسوا علمانيين ولم يُنصّبهم أحد للحديث عن الأقباط، وما سلطتهم حتى يتقدموا بمشروع قانون للأحوال الشخصية؟».
 وأوضح أن الكنيسة فى مصر بها نحو ٥ آلاف كاهن وراهب فقط، بينما بقية الملايين من الأقباط الموجودين فى مصر، يعدون علمانيين، لأن من ليس بكاهن ولا راهب فهو علمانى – حسب قوله. ولفت إلى أن جميع أعضاء المجلس الملى العام والمجالس الفرعية ومجالس إدارات الكنائس والجمعيات الخيرية وخدام مدارس الأحد وطلاب الكلية الإكليريكية علمانيون، مضيفاً: «هؤلاء الذين يطلقون على أنفسهم علمانيين يخلطون بين أسباب الطلاق والزنى.
 وجدد البابا رفضه للزواج المدنى، قائلاً: «الزواج المدنى مخالف لتعاليم الإنجيل بنسبة ١٠٠% لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان، ولم يقل ما جمعه الشهر العقارى أو المكاتب المدنية لا يفرقه إنسان، ومن يتزوج فى الشهر العقارى، لا نقول له لا يفرقك إنسان لأنه لم يحصل على بركة الكنيسة، ومن يتزوج فى الشهر العقارى يروح يطلق نفسه فى الشهر العقارى مش فى الكنيسة». من جانبه، رفض كمال زاخر، مؤسس التيار العلمانى، ما قاله البابا حول عدم اختصاص التيار بوضع مشروع القانون،
 وقال: «ما أشبه اليوم بالأمس فعندما وضع الأقباط لائحة ١٩٣٨ التى تضمنت عشرة أسباب للتطليق، كانت الحجة فى رفضها أنهم لا يفقهون فى العقيدة المسيحية، بينما كان من هؤلاء الأقباط شخصيتان لا يمكن اتهامهما بهذا الاتهام وهما الأستاذ حبيب جرجس، مؤسس مدارس الأحد، والمعلم الذى يفتخر البابا شنودة بأنه تتلمذ على يديه، والشخصية الثانية هى حبيب حنين المصرى باشا، الذى أسس المعهد العالى للدراسات القبطية، وله مواقفه الحاسمة فى الدفاع عن الكنيسة».


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=262361&IssueID=1830*


*النائبة جورجيت قللينى لـ«المصرى اليوم»: صرخت فى مجلس الشعب أثناء تعديل «قانون التجارة» يانهار اسود.. فقال سرور: هى الست دى مجنونة؟! *

*حوار رانيا بدوى ١٣/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠**

**تصوير - محمد حسام الدين*
*جورجيت قللينى *

*«القانون ودولته» تلك هى أزمة مصر، فبعض القوانين لا تلبى احتياجات الجماهير، وإن لبت لا تفعَّل، وإن فُعلت لا تنفذ من قبل وزارة الداخلية. *
*وبعيدا عن كل أزمات القانون فى مصر، بدأت مع الدكتورة جورجيت قللينى، النائبة فى مجلس الشعب بالتعيين، وعضو المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان من النقطة الأولى، وهى كيف تصنع القوانين فى مصر؟ وكيف تصاغ التشريعات التى تحكم هذا البلد؟! *
*قالت: طلب أستاذنا محسن شفيق، وهو قامة قانونية فى القانون التجارى ليس فى مصر فقط وإنما على مستوى خبراء الأمم المتحدة، مقابلتى . وقال لى: «لم أذق طعم النوم منذ ١٥ يوما، وأنا أفكر فى هذه الجملة القانونية، فلو أننا وضعنا هذا الحرف فى بداية الجملة لأعطت الجملة معنى مختلفاً تماما، ولو أضفنا فاصلة لأشارت الجملة لمسألة أخرى». *
*وكنا ندرس وقتها مشروع قانون التجارة، ولكن قبل مناقشته فى مجلس الشعب كان الدكتور «محسن» توفى، وشاء القدر أن أحضر مناقشة القانون بعد أن ساهمت فى إعداده فى وزارة العدل، وصدمت مما أسمع . كيف يجرون التعديلات بهذه السرعة، وكلها تعديلات لها مردود رهيب، كنت أشعر أن هناك جريمة ترتكب فإجراء التعديلات بهذه الطريقة وبتلك السرعة وبلا دراسة يعد جريمة فى حق القانون، فخرجت عن كل التقاليد المعمول بها تحت القبة ووقفت أصرخ مع كل تعديل غير مدروس يقدمون عليه فى دقائق معدودة «يانهار اسود يا نهار اسود» حتى إن الدكتور فتحى سرور قال لأحد زملائى «هى الست اللى معاكم دى مجنونة؟!». وكلما تذكرت الموقف أضحك على نفسى، ولكنه كان رد فعل لاشعوريا تجاه ما يحدث فلو أن الدكتور محسن كان حيا بيننا، ورأى كيف تصاغ التعديلات لمات من الحسرة وليس من أى شىء آخر. *
*موقف لا يحتاج إلى أى تعليق، فهو خير دليل على صناعة التشريعات التى يفترض أنها تحكم البلد فهى مابين تشريعات غير مدروسة وبين قوانين غير مفعلة، لذلك كان لنا هذا الحوار مع الدكتورة جورجيت قللينى: *
*■ ما تقييمك لأداء الدورة البرلمانية المنصرمة؟*
*- أفضل الدورات البرلمانية التى شهدتها تعمل بجدية، هى دورة ٩٥/٢٠٠٠ أيام كمال الشاذلى، ولم أكن عضوة فى البرلمان. وقتها كنت أحضر جلسات مجلس الشعب باعتبارى خبيراً قانونياً بصحبة وزير العدل السابق المستشار فاروق سيف النصر، حيث كنت أجلس خلفه أكتب له الردود على أسئلة النواب وأعطيها له.*
*■ سؤالى بطريقة أخرى ما تحفظاتك على الدورة الحالية؟*
*- فى الماضى كانت توجد إدارة بوزارة العدل تسمى إدارة التشريع، تضم صفوة الصفوة من القضاة، بعضهم فى الخدمة وبعضهم على المعاش، وصفوة من أساتذة الجامعات، وكنت ضمن هذه اللجنة. كنا نظل ندرس مشروعات القوانين المقدمة من الحكومة والوزارات المختلفة لأشهر طويلة قبل إرسالها إلى البرلمان لتأخذ دورتها الطبيبعة.*
*■ لكن تم الاستعاضة عن ذلك بوزير للشؤون القانونية والمجالس النيابية؟*
*- مع احترامى الشديد للدكتور مفيد شهاب وزير الشؤون القانونية، إلا أننا وقتها لم نكن ندرس مشروعات القوانين بعين وزير محسوب فى النهاية على الحكومة، بل كانت اللجنة منتقاة ومستقلة تماما وتدرس مشروعات القوانين بعناية بالغة.*
*■ وهل هذا يعنى أن القوانين الآن تصدر متأثرة بفكر الحكومة ورغباتها؟*
*- بالتأكيد، لذا أطالب بأن يعاد عرض القوانين على إدارة التشريع بوزارة العدل مرة أخرى.*
*■ وماذا عن وجود رجال الأعمال فى الحكومة ومجلس الشعب وهل له تأثير فى صياغة القوانين؟*
*- زيادة رجال الأعمال كرؤساء لجان فى مجلس الشعب، وزيادة رجال الأعمال كنواب فى المجلس، لابد أن تجعلا الكفة تميل فى اتجاه مصالح رجال الأعمال، وأكبر مثال الضريبة الموحدة وقيمتها ٢٠% تطبق على الغلبان وعلى من يكسب ملايين فى الشهر، مع العلم بأن الموظف الذى يحصل مثلا على ٣٠٠٠ جنيه شهريا تخصم الضرائب من المنبع، فى حين أن من يكسب ٣ ملايين فى الشهر يتهرب من الضرائب، والدليل أنه طبقا للموازنة الأخيرة يوجد ٥٧ مليار جنيه ديوناً على كبار الممولين، وهذا يعنى أن رجال الأعمال استفادوا بنسبة الـ٢٠% و«كمان مبيدفعوش».*
*■ هل أنت ضد وجود رجال الأعمال فى الحكومة والبرلمان؟*
*- أنا ضد التزاوج بين رأس المال والسلطة، فرجل الأعمال تربى على منطق الربح والخسارة، والبعد الاجتماعى فى إدارة مؤسسة شىء وإدارة دولة شىء آخر.*
*■ ولكن حكومة رجال الأعمال حققت ٧% نمواً فى الأعوام الماضية و٤.٨% فى عز الأزمة العالمية؟*
*- أفرح بالـ٧% ومؤشر الفقر يزداد يوما بعد الآخر، وبالمناسبة عندما قالوا إنهم حققوا ٤.٨% فى وقت الأزمة قلت لهم: نفس الكراسة التى تدون هذا الرقم تشير إلى انخفاض مؤشر التنمية البشرية وارتفاع معدل الفقر، ولكن لم يرد علىّ أحد.*
*■ بدأت تلوح فى الأفق أنباء تشكك فى تعيينك مرة أخرى فى مجلس الشعب بعد مواقفك الشديدة التى تحرج الحزب الوطنى؟*
*- المستقبل بيد الله، وما الناس إلا مجرد وسيلة، وأنا لو خفت من أحد سيعد ذلك شركا بالله، أنا لا أقول إلا ما أنا مقتنعة به وما يرضى ضميرى.*
*■ لكنك نائبة على مبادئ الحزب الوطنى؟*
*- نعم، ولكن لست على تفسير الأشخاص لهذه المبادئ.*
*■ وهل مبادىء الحزب الوطنى أفضل من الممارسات؟*
*- المبادئ جيدة، ولكن هناك أفراداً ربما أختلف معهم فى تفسيرهم ووجهة نظرهم فى هذه المبادئ، لذا لا أتفق مع الأغلبية فى قضايا كثيرة .*
*■ لكن ألا تواجهين أزمات مع رؤسائك فى الحزب؟*
*- أيام كمال الشاذلى ذهب نائب وسأله: «اشمعنى جورجيت لا تراجعها فى مواقفها فيما تقول مثلما تفعل معنا»؟، فأجابه قائلا: «جورجيت سيدة لا تقول إلا ما تقتنع به ثم إنها ليست لها مآرب أو أغراض خفية»، ولا أذكر قط أن كمال الشاذلى بكل قوته أتى يوما وسألنى ماذا أقول، وذلك لأنه رجل سياسى فى المقام الأول، وكان يعرف جيدا «لمن يقول ماذا».*
*■ وهل الأمر يسرى على أحمد عز؟*
*- أحيانا يظهر لى أحمد عز استياءه، ولكنه لم يراجعنى فيما أقول، ولم يطلب منى التراجع عن مواقفى.*
*■ وماذا عن الدكتور فتحى سرور؟*
*- الدكتور فتحى لا يضعنى أبدا فى قائمة المتحدثين من الحزب الوطنى ولا يعطينى الكلمة إلا إذا طلبتها.*
*■ ألم يحدث بينك وبين الرئيس أى نقاش بشأن آرائك المختلفة عن رأى الأغلبية فى البرلمان؟*
*- ولا مرة اعترض الرئيس مبارك على ما أقول، بل بالعكس فى أحد اللقاءات حاول أحد الوزراء «شحن الرئيس ضدى لإحراجى الأغلبية تحت القبة فأجابه الرئيس: «دى ست جدعة وعارفة شغلها كويس»، ثم نظر إلىّ قائلا: إيه اللى إنتى عاملاه فى الحكومة ده كل ما أفتح التليفزيون ألاقيكى واقفة مبهدلة الحكومة».*
*■ ألم يلمك على موقفك المحرج للأغلبية بعد حادث نجع حمادى؟*
*- يكفى أن تعلمى أن الرئيس جدد لى فى المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان بعد حادثة نجع حمادى، ثم كيف أدافع عن الإخوان وأخاف عند الدفاع عن حقوق الأقباط.*
*■ وكيف دافعت عن الإخوان؟*
*- العام الماضى كان اثنان من الإخوان مطلوبين للسؤال فى النيابة، والإجراء الطبيعى أن يعطى المجلس الإذن بسماع الأقوال وإذا تطور الأمر ترفع الحصانة، ولكن فى هذه الحالة أرادوا رفع الحصانة مباشرة، فرفضت وقلت لهم: لنا سبع سنوات نعطى الإذن بسماع الأقوال، فلماذا هذان النائبان بالذات تريدون رفع الحصانة عنهما مباشرة، ولم يكن الإخوان يعلمون أن هذا رأيى وأننى أدليت به، وفوجئت فى اللجنة بهما يطلبان شهادتى، فقلت نفس الرأى. *
*■ نعلم جميعا بجرأتك، ولكن لماذا كنت حادة فى موضوع نجع حمادى إلى هذه الدرجة؟*
*- حادث نجع حمادى ليس أقوى شىء تحدثت فيه، هو فقط أكثر القضايا التى خرجت على السطح، فأنا أختلف مع نواب الحزب الوطنى كثيرا.*
*■ إذن بماذا تفسرين خروج هذا الخلاف إلى الإعلام بهذه القوة؟*
*- لأنهم لم يعطونى فرصة لأقول رأيى فى البرلمان، فالجميع كانوا يصرخون غير عابئين بما أقول، والدكتور فتحى سرور قال لى «لا تدعىّ البطولة» وكان من الواضح أنه يريدنى أن أصمت، وبما أننى لم آخذ حقى فى إبداء الرأى فى البرلمان لذا من حقى أن أبدى رأيى فى الإعلام ولو كانوا منحونى الفرصة لما خرجت للإعلام.*
*■ ماذا بعد نجع حمادى وهل اتخذت الحكومة أى خطوة لمنع تكرار ما حدث فى المستقبل أم أنها كسابقاتها من الأزمات «زوبعة أحدثت ضجة وسرعان ما تخمد ويتناسى الجميع كل شىء»؟*
*- توجد حركة بطيئة تجاه حل أزمات الأقباط، فعلى سبيل المثال رشحوا ثلاثة من الأقباط فى مجلس الشورى ونجحوا، ورغم عدم موافقتى على النسبة فثلاثة من مجمل ٩٢ عضواً تعد نسبة ضعيفة، لكننى أعتبره شعاع نور، كما أنهم يقولون إنهم سيرشحون عددا أكبر فى مجلس الشعب القادم، ولكن لا أعرف ما إذا كانوا سيصدقون أم لا.*
*وعموما لابد أن يعرف المسؤولون أن الإرهاب بخطورته والفقر بخطورته يتضاءلان أمام خطورة الفتنة الطائفية، البلد الذى يحدث فيه فتنة طائفية بين أطراف قاطنيه ينتهى، هكذا علمنا التاريخ والجغرافيا.*
*■ البعض يرى أن حل أزمات الأقباط يكمن فى صدور قانون دور العبادة الموحد؟*
*- أنا عن نفسى تقدمت بهذا القانون ٤ مرات وفى كل مرة أقدمه لا أعرف أين مصيره، فأنا أقدمه من هنا ويختفى من هنا وأثناء مناقشة قانون البناء الموحد طلبت من الدكتور فتحى سرور أنه على الأقل يتم وضع فقرة واحدة فى هذا القانون تخص البناء الموحد لدور العبادة لإنهاء الأزمة فنظر الدكتور فتحى للوزير أحمد المغربى، وقال له: «متخلصو لهم القانون يا جماعة»، فرد عليه «المغربى»: «جرى إيه يا ريس هو أنا اللى موقفه». ورغم أهمية هذا القانون وحله للعديد من الأزمات فإن أزمات الأقباط جزء من كل إذا حلت أزمات المصريين ستحل أزمات الأقباط. *
*■ وكيف تحل أزمات المصريين؟*
*- بتفعيل الدستور فأنا أندهش من الحركات السياسية التى تطالب ليل نهار بالتعديل الدستورى فالتفعيل يجب أن يسبق التعديل، فمثلا المادة ٨ تتحدث عن تكافؤ الفرص، ولو تم تفعيلها لن تكون هناك أزمة لدى الأقباط لأنهم سيحظون بفرص فى العمل وغيرها على أساس الكفاءة وليس الدين وستختفى أزمة مثل أزمة القضاة والمحامين، لأننا لو بحثنا فى جذورها سنجدها أزمة تكافؤ فرص، المادة المتعلقة بالمساواة، مساواة أمام القانون، وهو لا يتوافق مع كتابة «عائد» للمسيحى الذى أسلم ثم عاد إلى المسيحية ألست متساوياً فى الحقوق والواجبات فلماذا إذن تريد معرفة دينى؟*
*النصوص الخاصة بحرية العقيدة لو فعلت ستختفى أزمة البهائيين والمسيحيين العائدين والموجودة فى المادة ٤٦، وكذلك الحق فى العمل بأجر مناسب المنصوص عليه فى الدستور إذا فعلت ستختفى البطالة وستنتهى أزمة الأجور المتدنية التى يشكو منها المجتمع وكذلك الحق فى التعليم والعلاج والسكن، ولو كانت الحركات السياسية جادة لكانت أمسكت بتلابيب التفعيل أولا لكسب شعبية، أما أن يتحدثوا عن التعديل وقد رفعت جلسات مجلسى الشعب والشورى، إذن على من سيعرضون التعديل وهم لن يلتقوا إلا بعد الانتخابات القادمة.*
*■ ولكن البعض يرى أن النظام الحالى لن يفعل، والتعديل الهدف منه تحقيق الديمقراطية التى ستأتى بنظام يفعل الدستور ويحترمه؟*
*- أنا لست ضد التعديل ولكن بدأت الدعوة متأخرة فقد رفع المجلسان جلساتهما وأنا أقصد أنه على الأقل كانت الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير تقترح أفكاراً ورؤى للتفعيل وتعرضها للمناقشة والحوار وتحاول الضغط لتنفيذها وإن فشلت فيكفى أنها أطلعت الشعب على أفكارها ورؤاها.*
*■ ما رأيك فى الأزمة التى أثارها حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا بالزواج الثانى للأقباط؟*
*- لا يعنى أن تكون الدولة دولة مدنية أن تدخل الجوامع والمساجد، فسويسرا وهى دولة مدنية، والتى اتخذت قراراً بمنع المآذن لم تتدخل فى الشأن الداخلى للعقيدة الإسلامية ومع ذلك انقلبت الدنيا، رغم أنها لم تتخذ قراراً يمس العقيدة الإسلامية. لبنان وإيطاليا فيهما جواز مدنى، ولكن لا أحد يستطيع إجبار الفاتيكان على تزويج اثنين بالمخالفة للعقيدة، فكيف لمصر أن تفعل ذلك؟*
*■ وما تعليقك على قرار المحكمة الدستورية بوقف التنفيذ؟*
*- طبعا أتفق معه، لأن ذلك كان رأى عدد من القانونيين- وأنا منهم- بعد اجتماعنا فى المجلس الملى وخلصنا للتقدم للمحكمة الدستورية بوقف التنفيذ لحين الفصل فى أى حكم واجب التنفيذ لمحكمة، خاصة أن لدينا حكمين متعارضين، الأخير الذى يقول إن البابا موظف عام، وحكم سابق لمحكمة الوايلى جنح مستأنف يقول إن البابا ليس «موظف عام» وإذا فصل فى الأمر لصالح الحكم الأول وجب تنفيذ حكم المحكمة الإدارية وإذا حكم لصالح أن البابا ليس «موظف عام» وقتها لن ينفذ الحكم، وقد أيدنا فى الرأى الدكتور يحيى الجمل وأعلن رأيه فى الصحف.*
*■ البعض يعتبر أن قرار المحكمة الدستورية خطوة لإخراج الدولة نفسها من هذا المأزق؟*
*- لا أستطيع التشكيك فى حياد واستقلال المحكمة الدستورية ورئيسها وإلا اعتبرت جريمة تقع تحت طائلة المادة ١٨٦ من قانون العقوبات.*
*■ وما رأيك فيما تردد بأن الدولة من البداية شاركت فى صدور هذا الحكم فيما يسمى «الأحكام السياسية» للتغطية على التزوير الذى حدث فى انتخابات مجلس الشورى؟*
*- أنا ضد هذا الطرح. أولا أنا أفترض استقلال القضاء، وثانيا لو أن هذه الفرضية صحيحة «يبقى الحكومة عملت زى بلدينا اللى رش على وشه مية النار علشان يخض مراته».*
*■ قيل إن الحكم صدر لحماية المسيحيين أنفسهم بدلا من أن يغير البعض طائفته من أجل الزواج الثانى؟*
*- أجابت منفعلة: «ما يغيروا هم أحرار». البشر أتباع ديانة لكن لا يصح أن نجعل الديانة تتبع الناس ورغباتهم.*
*■ رفض الكنيسة تنفيذ الحكم القضائى أعاد للذهن الاتهام المستمر للكنيسة بأنها دولة داخل الدولة؟ *
*- لو كانت كذلك لاستطاعت تعديل اللائحة الخاصة بها التى تحاول تغييرها منذ عام ١٩٦٦، لو كانت دولة داخل الدولة لاستطاعت الإفراج عن القساوسة الموجودين بالسجون الذين صدرت ضدهم أحكام بالحبس، لو كانت دولة داخل الدولة لاستطاعت أن تجبر الدولة على الاعتراف بالمسيحيين الذين أسلموا ثم أرادوا العودة إلى المسيحية من جديد دون أن تكتب لهم فى البطاقة الشخصية «عائد» فى خانة الديانة.*
*■ قلت منذ لحظات أن هناك مواقف أقوى اتخذتيها ضد رأى الأغلبية لم يكن أقواها رأيك فى حادثة نجع حمادى فما هى؟*
*- ترددت الدكتورة جورجيت كثيراً فى الكشف عن هذه المواقف، ولكن بعد إصرار على السؤال أجابت قائلة : «عبارة السلام»، فقد قالوا لى إن جهة سيادية عليا تمنع الحديث فى هذا الأمر، وقالوا لى موضوع العبارة «خط أحمر» فوقفت فى المجلس أصرخ يعنى إيه «خط أحمر» ألف وثلاثمائة غريق وقتيل ضحايا وتقولون لنا «خط أحمر» لأ هتكلم، مفيش حاجة اسمها خط أحمر.*
*وكذلك فى أزمة الدويقة رفضت ما قاله الوزير المسؤول عن كون الحادث قضاء وقدراً، فقد كانت هناك تقارير وبيانات تحذيرية تؤكد انهيار الصخرة قبل حدوث الكارثة، ولم يأخذ أحد بها فلا يصح القول بعدها إنه حادث قضاء وقدر.*
*■ ما القوانين التى رفضتيها بشدة أثناء وجودك تحت القبة.. ولماذا؟*
*- قانون «التوريق» لأن هذا القانون كان يعد وجهاً آخر لشركات توظيف الأموال، فهو كان يطرح سندات للبيع بضمان العقارات وكان ينص على أن يسترد صاحب السند قيمة السند بما هو متاح، يعنى لو واحدة ذهبت لشراء سند بمكافأة زوجها يعطوها فوائد لمدة ٥ سنوات، ولو ذهبت تسترد قيمة السند من الممكن أن يقولوا لها المتاح ٣٠% من قيمة السند ويضيع عليها الباقى، فاعترضت على القانون بشدة وقلت لهم إنها عملية أشبه بتوظيف الأموال، إلا أن مدحت حسانين، وزير المالية السابق، ربت على كتفى بعدها قائلا: «متقلقيش يا دكتورة أنا ضبطت القانون فى حدود المتاح». لكنه طبعا لم يعدله تماما كما كنت أريد، ولكن أفضل حالا بكثير عن النص الأول.*
*والقانون الثانى الذى رفضته بشدة هو القانون الخاص بشركات المحاسبة، لكن الحمد لله أنه لم يخرج للنور، فقد كانوا يريدون إدخال شركات محاسبة أجنبية إلى السوق المصرية، مما سيعوق عمل المصريين من ناحية، وسيصبحون على اطلاع على الوضع الاقتصادى فى البلد بكل تفاصيله من ناحية أخرى، لذا رفضت وقلت لهم إن اتفاقية «الجات» تسمح لى بعدم تحرير بعض المهن، كما أن الشكل الذى كان سيخرج عليه القانون كانت به أمور غير منطقية مثل إعلان شركة المحاسبة شركة تجارية، وهو ما يمكن معه إعلان إشهار إفلاس لهذه الشركة، وهنا تساءلت كيف نعلن إفلاس محاسبين؟! شىء غير منطقى.*
*■ ملف الاتجار فى أراضى الدولة والاستيلاء عليها أصبح وصمة عار فى جبين الحزب الوطنى بعدما أقدم عليه وزراؤه ونوابه فما رأيك؟*
*- علمت أن نائباً فى مجلس الشعب اشترى أراضى ضخمة جدا مملوكة للدولة، وعندما علمت بحجم الأراضى التى اشتراها فى ظل وجوده فى المجلس انزعجت وتساءلت كيف ذلك والدستور يمنع، قالوا لى إنه اشتراها باسم شركته، وأنا أعلم أن الشركة لها صفة اعتبارية منفصلة، لذا تقدمت باقتراح إضافة فقرة للمادة ٩٥، وهى أنه يسرى الحظر الوارد على الزوجات والأولاد والشركات التى يملك فيها العضو نسبة أكثر من ١٠% من أسهمها بحيث يتم غلق المسألة تماما.*
*■ وماذا أسفرت هذه المحاولة؟ *
*- لم يرفع الاقتراح من الأساس، وأثرت المسألة مرة أخرى فى مجلس حقوق الإنسان، إلا أنه لم يكن له أى صدى.*
*وأذكر موقفاً آخر حدث منذ حوالى ثلاث سنوات، حيث باع أحد الوزراء بنكاً مملوكاً له لبنك الإسكندرية فرفضت بشدة، فقالوا لى إنه مجرد مساهم فى البنك.. فقلت لهم ولكن إذا ربحت الصفقة ألن يكون الوزير المساهم رابحاً! ودون رأيى هذا أثناء مناقشة الأمر فى اللجنة الاقتصادية بمجلس الشعب.*
*■ والحل؟*
*- يجب أن يكون هناك قانون ينظم عملية تعامل الوزراء والنواب مع ممتلكات الدولة، ولكن يجب أن يكون له ظهير دستورى، فالدستور قال النواب ولم يقل الشركات التى يسهم فيها النواب، لذا يجب إضافة الفقرة التى اقترحتها حتى لا يتم الطعن على القانون بعد ذلك بعدم الدستورية.*
*■ ولكن حتى عقوبة التجريس هذه لا تأتى بنتيجة مع الحكومة؟*
*- لديك حق، وقد قلت ذلك للدكتور بطرس غالى من قبل، وطلبت منه التدخل ليكون للمجلس صلاحيات وفاعلية أكثر، فقال لى إن الصلاحيات المعطاة لنا هى نفسها المعطاة لمجالس حقوق الإنسان فى عدد من الدول الأجنبية فرددت عليه: نعم ولكن فى الخارج عندما يتم تجريس مسؤول يستقيل فورا، ولكن هنا فى مصر المسؤول بعد تجريسه يقول باللهجة الصعيدى وهو مبتسم «كمان».*
*■ لو لم تعينى الدورة القادمة هل ستخوضين الانتخابات؟*
*- لا، لأن النظام الانتخابى الحالى لايسمح، وأخشى أن تنزل أمامى امرأة لها عصبية أو لديها مال. *
*■ وأين دعم الحزب الوطنى؟*
*- الحزب لم يساندنى فى مواقف عديدة وهى مؤشرات تجعلنى أخشى النزول باسمه لأننى أشك فى دعمه لى.*
*■ أم أنك تخافين كونك قبطية؟*
*- لا على الإطلاق، الإخوان أنفسهم قالوا لى انزلى الانتخابات وهنساندك.*
*■ من من الإخوان؟*
*- النائب حمدى حسن.*


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

الاربعاء 


14 يوليو 2010


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

الدستور 


حصلت المستشارة اﻷلمانية أنجيلا ميركل فى 13 يوليو على جائزة "شخصية أوروبا لعام 2010“ من حركة أوروبا الدانماركية.

وقام أيريك بول رئيس حركة أوروبا الدانماركية بتسليم الجائزة للمستشارة اﻷلمانية فى مبنى المستشارية. وتعد هذه الجائزة  اﻷعلى فى الدانمارك تقديراً للعمل من أجل أوروبا.

تذكر حركة أوروبا الدانماركية ضمن مبررات الجائزة على وجه الخصوص ما بذلته المستشارة خلال سنوات طويلة من أجل أوروبا. وفى هذا الصعيد قدمت المستشارة اﻷلمانية إسهامات عظيمة فى السياسة اﻷلمانية بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية. ومن خلال هذه الجائزه تسعى الحركة لتكريم محاولة المستشارة الدؤوبة للتوصل إلى حلول أوروبية مسؤولة مستندة إلى التضامن مع بقية الدول اﻷعضاء.

كما أكدت الحركة فى مبرراتها أيضاً على المسار السياسى اﻷساسى الذى تنتهجه جمهورية ألمانيا اﻻتحادية إزاء بقية الدول اﻷعضاء فى اﻻتحاد اﻷوروبى وخاصة الدول الصغيرة. وطالما أفادت الدانمارك أيضاً من هذا التوجه السياسى.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

المصرى اليوم 



*بلدنا على الترعة بتزرع شعرها*


*بقلم* جلال عامر ١٤/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠


يا حلوة العشرين لا تفزعى.. من همسة الخمسين فى مسمعى.. قلبى على العشرين قيدته.. فعمر قلبى ليس يجرى معى.. وقد ولدتنى أمى عندما كان «فاروق الملك» يوقع على ورقة التنازل عن العرش، وعشت حتى رأيت «فاروق العقدة» يوقع على ورقة الربع جنيه، وعاصرت تحويل «ثورة يوليو» إلى «علاوة يوليو»، ورأيت خروج الإنجليز من مصر ثم خروجهم من كأس العالم، وشاهدت فيلم (العظماء السبعة) الذين استولوا على أموال العلاج ولم تعلن الحكومة أسماءهم واكتفت بإعلان أسماء الأدوية ومواعيد تناولها، 
ويقال إن من هذه الأموال عشرين مليون جنيه استخدمت فى زراعة الشعر للقضاء على صلع النواب وكبار المسؤولين.. وبلدنا على الترعة بتزرع شعرها ويقول «حليم» (الشعر الحرير ع الخدود يهفهف ويرجع يطير ونزرع غيره) ويقول المثل الشعبى اللى عنده حنة يحنى «ديل» جحشه (خليها ديل ما بعدتش كتير).. 
ويصر السيد وزير المالية أن يحصل المواطن على «فاتورة» من الحلاق ليثبت أن الحكومة تصرف (٢٠) مليون جنيه على زراعة الشعر والشعب يصرف (٢٠) مليون جنيه على حلاقة الشعر أى أن الحكومة تبنى والشعب يهدم.. وألف رحمة ونور على أم لطفى أول امرأة أزالت القشرة الأرضية بالشامبو والتى كانت كل يوم توقظ ابنها لطفى فى الخامسة فجراً.. قوم يا لطفى.. إصحى يا لطفى حتى يستيقظ الشارع كله ويغنى «قوم يا لطفى أم لطفى بتناديك» ولا يستيقظ لطفى، ثم اتضح أن لطفى زارع شعر بجوار باب بيتهم وأنها توقظه ليسقيه بمياه المجارى أو بفلوس الغلابة.. 
وكان عندنا واحد «أقرع» كل سنة فى رمضان يرشح نفسه لمجلس الشعب حتى لو مافيش انتخابات علشان يزرع شعر أهالى الدائرة ويقول لنا (أنا مش مهم خلونى فى الآخر) وكان فى كل مرة ينجح هوه ويسقط شعره.. مصر بلد عجيبة تزرع القمح فى «أوغندا» يطلع القرع فى «القاهرة».. بعد زراعة الشعر مصر داخلة بعد «٢٠١١» على مرحلة خطيرة «زراعة الذقن».


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2010)

*عجبني جدا مقال جلال عامر

في المصري اليوم


متااااااااابع ​*


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

الخميس 15 يوليو 2010


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم السابع*



*معاناة الطبقة الوسطى تبدأ من الحرمان فى الطفولة*

الخميس، 15 يوليو 2010 - 07:14









 آثار كبيرة لأعباء ميزانية العائلات 
كتبت مريم بدر الدين
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أكدت دكتورة سحر الطويلة أستاذ العلوم السياسية ومدير مركز العقد الاجتماعى أن الطبقة الوسطى فى مصر الآن تصارع من أجل أن تحافظ على وضعها كطبقة وسطى وهى مدركة تماما أن صراعها يعتمد على أى مدى تستطيع أن توفر لأبنائها افضل فرص من التعليم، ونلاحظ أنه ولفترة قريبة، من 20 سنة مثلا كان أبناء تلك الطبقة يحصلون على تعليم حكومى وكان التعليم الخاص "المدارس الأجنبية" يكاد يكون قاصرا بالكامل للطبقة العليا، أما الآن الطبقة الوسطى ابتعدت تماما عن التعليم الحكومى لأنها أيقنت أن التعليم الحكومى لم يعد هو المدخل الصحيح للحصول على فرص عمل جيدة متميزة.

وبالتالى اتجهت إلى التعليم الخاص والأجنبى رغم ما يمثله من عبء على ميزانيات مثل هذه الأسر، فأتى هذا على حساب متطلبات أخرى، لأنها تدرك تماما أنها إن لم تنجح فى ذلك ستفقد وضعها؛ أى أنها أعادت ترتيب أولويتها فأغلب دخلها أو مواردها موجه بالأساس للمحافظة على حد أدنى من المظهر الاجتماعى يجعلها تظل توصف بأنها طبقة وسطى.

ومن ناحية أخرى تقول الطويلة فى تصريح لليوم السابع إن معاناة الطبقة الوسطى تبدأ من الحرمان الذى يعانيه أفرادها منذ الطفولة، مشيرة إلى أن مؤشرات فقر الطفل ترتكز على عدة أوجه للحرمان ومنها الحرمان الشديد من التغذية ومياه شرب آمنة حيث تقل نسبة الأطفال الذين يحصلون على المياه النقية إلى أكثر من 35 %.

بالإضافة إلى الحرمان الشديد من الخدمات الصحية حيث تقل نسبة الأطفال الذين لم يحصلوا على لقاحات ضد أى مرض بل وتنعدم تماما فى بعض القرى وكذلك الحرمان الشديد من مأوى ملائم نسبة الأطفال الذين يسكنون فى المساكن بها أكثر من خمسة أشخاص فى الغرفة الواحدة والحرمان من التعليم حيث تتزايد نسبة الأطفال الذى لم يلتحقوا أبدا بالمدرسة أو حاليا لا يذهبون إلى المدارس.


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*توقيع "فريدة مصر أسرار ملكة وسيرة فنانة" بديوان*

الخميس، 15 يوليو 2010 - 10:59














 الملكة فريدة 
كتبت هدى زكريا
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20

http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تحتفل الكاتبة الدكتورة لوتس عبد الكريم، بتوقيع كتابها الصادر عن الدار المصرية اللبنانية "فريدة مصر أسرار ملكة وسيرة فنانة"، وذلك يوم السبت الموافق 20 من الشهر الجارى فى تمام الساعة السابعة مساء بمكتبة ديوان بالزمالك.

لوتس عبد الكريم، كاتبة مصرية ولدت بالإسكندرية، وتخرجت فى جامعة الإسكندرية قسم الفلسفة، وحصلت على ماجستير فى العلوم الاجتماعية من جامعة لندن، والدكتوراه فى الفلسفة من جامعة باريس، وتنقَّلت معظم حياتها خارج مصر، فعاشت فى بلدان آسيا وأوروبا سنواتٍ طويلةً، وكانت حصيلة ذكرياتها فى هذه البلاد مُدَوَّنةً فى مذكرات نُشِرَتْ على فترات متقاربة. 

كما كتبت دراسةً عن شعب اليابان وتقاليده، وقامت بالتدريس فى جامعة طوكيو، وصاحبت كثيرًا من أدباء العالم وفنَّانيه، وأصدرت كتابًا عن موسيقار الأجيال محمد عبد الوهاب دوَّنت فيه أحاديثه وندوات صالونه، وصدرت منه طبعة ثانية عن الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب عام 2003، كما أصدرت كتابًا عن فارس الرومانسية الأديب يوسف السباعى 2004، ثم كتابًا عن حياة الكاتب إحسان عبد القدوس وأدبه، وكتاب عن عميد المسرح يوسف وهبى.
أما كتابها عن الملكة فريدة (صدر عام 1993م) فكان عنوانًا لصداقةٍ كبيرةٍ وعميقةٍ قامت بينهما حين اختارت الملكة مرسمها وقاعة للفن الذى تبدعه فى منزل لوتس عبد الكريم، فكانت قاعة الشموع أول قاعة خاصة للفن التشكيلى بمصر. وظلَّت تقدّم أعمال كبار الفنانين بعد رحيل الملكة. 

وقد أصدرت فى فبراير 2008 كتابًا آخر عن الملكة فريدة عنوانه "الملكة فريدة وأنا - سيرةٌ ذاتيةٌ لم تكتبها ملكة مصر" عن سلسلة "كتاب اليوم" التى تصدر بشكل شهرى عن مؤسسة أخبار اليوم. كما أصدرت عن السلسلة نفسها كتابا فى ديسمبر 2008 عنوانه "مصطفى محمود.. سؤال الوجود بين الدين والعلم والفلسفة".


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*ما هو العقم غير المفسر؟*

الخميس، 15 يوليو 2010 - 08:42










 يلجأ الطب إلى عمليات التلقيح الصناعى فى حالات العقم غير المفسر 
كتبت أسماء عبد العزيز
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة: أنا سيدة تم تشخيص حالتى بعد 5 سنوات زواج أننى أعانى من "العقم غير المفسر"، حيث أثبتت كل التحاليل و الأشعات الخاصة بى أنا و زوجى أنه لا يوجد ما يعوقنى عن الإنجاب، لذا أود معرفة ماهية " العقم غير المفسر" و كيفية علاجه؟

يجيب على هذا التساؤل دكتور رءوف رشدى استشارى أمراض النساء والتوليد قائلا: إن العقم غير المفسر أو عدم القدرة على الإنجاب بدون وجود أسباب طبية يمثل حوالى من 3 - 5% من مجموع حالات العقم العالمية. 

ومن الخطأ إطلاق هذا المسمى عليه والأصح أنه يرجع إلى أسباب لم يكتشفها البحث العلمى حتى الآن، والأرجح أنه على صلة بالجهاز المناعى لدى الزوج أو الزوجة أو كليهما. 

والجديد فى هذا المجال هو تحليل هرمون( انتى مولاريان ) حيث قد يلقى هذا الهرمون الضوء على التفسير لبعص هذه الحالات. 

وعموما يلجأ الطب إلى عمليات التلقيح الصناعى فى مثل هذه الحالات لتحييد عوائق اللقاء الزوجى ومشاكل أنبوبتى فالوب وغيرها من الصعوبات الأخرى، وتتراوح نسب نجاح هذه الحالات عن طريق الاستعانة بوسائل الإخصاب الصناعى من 50- 60 % بل وتزيد أكثر من ذلك بتكرار المحاولات.


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*ما سبب تكرار الالتهابات المهبلية؟*

الخميس، 15 يوليو 2010 - 08:20










دكتور رؤوف رشدى استشارى أمراض النساء 
كتبت أسماء عبد العزيز
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة أعانى من تكرار الالتهابات المهبلية رغم العلاجات المختلفة مع وجود رائحة كريهة تنبعث من المهبل وحرقان شديد أثناء اللقاء الزوجى فما سبب ذلك؟ 

يجيب على هذا التساؤل دكتور رؤوف رشدى استشارى أمراض النساء والتوليد قائلا: إن تكرار الالتهابات المهبلية قد لا يعنى بالضرورة الإصابة بنفس الميكروب وإنما قد ينتج عن عوامل أخرى عديدة، نذكر منها على سبيل المثال نمط النظافة الشخصية حيث إن كثرة التشطيف المهبلى الداخلى وإدخال الماء إلى فتحة المهبل تزيد نسبة الإصابة، كما أن كثرة استخدام المنظفات المهبلية لها نفس الأثر.

وهناك عامل آخر وهو الإفراط فى استخدام المضادات الحيوية، حيث إنها تقتل البكتريا النافعة فى المهبل مما يعطى الفرصة للإصابة بالفطريات .أيضا وجود مريض بالسكر داخل المنزل يعطى الفرصة لتكرار الإصابة عن طريق ملامسة قاعدة التواليت والأشياء المشتركة ومما لا شك فيه أن تناول الزوج للعلاج من بعض الأمراض بالتزامن مع علاج الزوجة يعطى الفرصة لتكرار الالتهابات. 

وتظل أفضل الطرق لعلاج الالتهابات المهبلية هى اتباع التشخيص الجيد عن طريق عمل مسح للمهبل ثم القيام بعمل مزرعة وحساسية لمعرفة نوع البكتريا أو الفطر المسبب للإصابة ومعرفة أكثر الأدوية للقضاء عليه واتباع جرعة كافية مع الاهتمام بالنصائح السابق ذكرها.


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*الدستور *




مايكروسوفت تعرض إنسانها الافتراضي "ميلو" الذي يستجيب للمشاعر







عرضت شركة (مايكروسوفت) الأمريكية، عملاق صناعة البرمجيات فى العالم، (إنسانها الافتراضي) الذى يستجيب للمشاعر الشخصية وحركات الجسد والصوت، ويعرف باسم (ميلو).
وذكرت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية (بي بي سي) اليوم الخميس أنه قد جرى تصميم (ميلو) من أجل الاستخدام مع جهاز (إكس بوكس 360) المعروف باسم (كينيكت)، والذى يعمل بالتلويح بالأيدى دون الحاجة إلى استخدام ذراع التحكم التقليدى.
والتقنية الجديدة هى من بنات أفكار مصمم الألعاب البريطانى المخضرم بيتر مولينكس الذى خاطب المؤتمر الدولى للتصميم والترفيه والتقنية (تيد) المنعقد فى مدينة أكسفورد، قائلا - لدى تقديم تصميمه الجديد - "أود أن أقدم ثورة جديدة فى عالم القص ورواية الحكايات"، مضيفا "أردت أن أبدع شخصية تبدو حية وتتطلع فى عينى وتبدو وكأنها حقيقية".
يشار إلى أن (ميلو) كان قد قدم للمرة الأولى خلال عرض فى معرض (ثري إي) فى عام 2009 ، لكن لم تتم مشاهدته منذ ذلك الحين. وحول ابتكاره الجديد، يقول المصمم البريطانى الشهير "كان هناك جدل كبير على
شبكة الإنترنت بشأن ذلك، حيث قال البعض إن هذا لا يمكن أن يكون حقيقيا".
وقد استخدمت مايكروسوفت فى عرضها الحى لمنتجها الجديد جهاز (كينيكت) الذى سيتم طرحه قريبا، وهو يستخدم سلسلة من المجسات وآلات التصوير والميكروفونات لترجمة نوايا اللاعب الذى يستخدمه.


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

رئيس عرب سات: أطلقنا قمرا لإفريقيا وآخر احتياطياً لأول مرة في المنطقة






المهندس خالد بن أحمد بالخيور الرئيس التنفيذي لعرب سات إن القمر الصناعى بدر-5  الذي أطلق في الرابع من يونيو قد تم تصنيعه وإطلاقه  لينضم إلي أقمار عرب سات علي موقعها الحصري للبث التليفزيوني الفضائي 26 درجة شرقا، حيث يمتلك هذا القمر سعات فضائية كبيرة بطاقة عالية علي مختلف الترددات ليخدم ثلاثة أغراض رئيسية.

وعن تلك الأغراض قال بالخيور :  أن يكون بمثابة احتياطي كامل في المدار لضمان استمرارية الخدمة لعملاء عرب سات ، وهذا يتوفر لأول مرة في المنطقة ، كما يلبي جميع الطلبات المتوقعة علي خدمة التليفزيون عالي الوضوح، إضافة إلى تلبية جميع التوسعات المستقبلية للبث التليفزيوني الرقمي والخدمات المصاحبة .

وبخصوص القمر 5أ الذي تم  إطلاقه يوم 27 من شهر يونيو، فقال : إنه يمتاز بتغطيته للقارة الإفريقية بالكامل  إضافة إلي تغطية عرب سات المعتادة ، وسيقدم كافة خدمات الاتصالات الفضائية مثل البث التليفزيوني الفضائي ، والربط الهاتفي ، والانترنت  ( النطاق العريض ) وخدمات الفي سات والخدمات التفاعلية .

جدير بالذكر أن عرب سات تأسست عام 1976م من قبل 21 دولة هي الدول الأعضاء في جامعة الدول العربية، وتطلق عرب سات قمراً صناعياً جديداً كل سنة بدءا من عام 2008 حتى عام 2012 مما يجعل أسطول عرب سات يحتل الصدارة في المنطقة.

وكانت المؤسسة العربية للاتصالات الفضائية قد أقامت احتفالا الأسبوع الجارى بالقاهرة بحضور رفيع المستوي من جامعة الدول العربية والعديد من المسئولين في مجال البث التليفزيوني الفضائي والإعلام والاتصالات بالإضافة إلى مسؤلي عرب سات.


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*المصرى اليوم *

*القضاء البريطانى يؤكد وجود شبهة اغتيال فى قضية «أشرف مروان».. ويغلق الملف لعدم كفاية الأدلة

 كتب   لندن ــ منير مطاوع    ١٥/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠أنهى قاضى محكمة «ويستمنستر» البريطانية للطب الشرعى، أمس، ٣ أيام من التحقيقات فى قضية مصرع الدكتور أشرف مروان، بإغلاق الملف لعدم كفاية الأدلة واستبعاد احتمال انتحار «مروان». وقال القاضى فى الحيثيات، إنه رغم وجود «شبهة اغتيال» وراء مقتله فإنه لا توجد أى قرائن مادية تؤكدها، وهو ما يعنى أن التحقيقات يمكن أن تستأنف من جديد، متى توفرت أدلة جديدة قوية. وفى جلسة بدأت فى الحادية عشرة والربع صباحا واستمرت أكثر من ساعة، وسط تغطية إعلامية عربية وأجنبية واسعة خلافا لليوم الأول، تلا القاضى وقائع التحقيق، الذى جرى على مدى الأيام الـ٣ الماضية، فى عرض شامل وملخص، تحدث فيه عن أقوال كل شاهد على حدة.
وخلص القاضى فى النهاية، إلى أنه لا يوجد دليل قوى أو قرينة مادية على الانتحار، لأن الدكتور أشرف مروان، حسب روايات الشهود، كانت حالته النفسية جيدة، ووضعه الأسرى مستقر، وروحه المعنوية مرتفعة، فضلا عن أنه كانت لديه خططا لإعداد مذكراته، وللسفر إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، كما أنه أعد حقيبة سفره بنفسه، وهى الأمور التى تُستبعد معها تماما فرضية الانتحار.
وحول فرضية الاغتيال، أكد القاضى أن «الشبهة قائمة»، مستدركا أن الأدلة التى تم سردها عبر الشهود ورجال الشرطة وسكوتلانديارد «غير كافية». ودلل على وجود شبهة بعدة أمور منها عدم وجود بصمات، واختفاء الموبايل الخاص بالدكتور أشرف، واختفاء عصاه وفردة حذائه، والعديد من أشرطة المذكرات التى كان ينوى كتابتها إلى جانب المسودات.
وفور صدور القرار، بدا الارتياح على السيدة منى عبدالناصر، أرملة رجل الأعمال المصرى، التى أعربت لـ«المصرى اليوم» عن سعادتها باستبعاد المحكمة لفرضية الانتحار، وتأكيد القاضى وجود شبهة الاغتيال. ولم تحدد منى عبدالناصر تصرفا معينا تعتزم العائلة القيام به، مكتفية بالإعراب عن سعادتها بالقرار الحالى للمحكمة قائلة: «أنا سعيدة اليوم بما حدث، وسنواصل الدفاع عن اسم وشرف عائلة مروان، لكن لا أعلم تحديدا ما سنقوم بعمله». ووجهت ابنة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر، الشكر للقضاء البريطانى والشرطة والسفارة المصرية والرئيس حسنى مبارك.
وبينما لم يدل محامى العائلة «روى كامبل» ببيان رسمى كما سبق وأعلن، قال لـ«المصرى اليوم» إنه سعيد بالقرار لأن ما نطق به القاضى هو ما كانت تطمح إليه العائلة. إلا أنه استدرك: «إن ذلك ليس نهاية المطاف، وحين تظهر أدلة جديدة، ستكون هناك خطوات أخرى، وهو ما شدد عليه أحمد أشرف مروان، نجل رجل الأعمال، الذى لم يفارق والدته طوال الجلسات، والذى أكد أيضا سعادته بقرار المحكمة.
حضر الجلسة الختامية القنصل المصرى عمرو الحناوى، الذى أوضح لـ«المصرى اليوم» أنه جاء إلى المحكمة موفدا من وزارة الخارجية، بدلا من السفير حاتم سيف النصر، لأسباب عارضة، بعدما توفيت والدة السفير فى اليوم الأول للجلسات، وطلب منه الحضور بدلا منه. كما حضر المحاكمة العديد من أفراد الجالية المصرية، والمقربين من عائلة «مروان». 
والمعروف أنه وفقا للقانون البريطانى فإن هذا النوع من المحاكم يقتضى أن تكون المحكمة عامة، وليست مغلقة يسمح فيها للجمهور بالحضور دون سؤال عن بطاقات هويتهم. ويستند النظام الإنجليزى فى ذلك إلى أن القضاء خدمة عامة، ومسؤول أمام الرأى العام وليس أمام أى سلطة أخرى بما فيها الحكومة. لذا يمكن لأى مواطن بريطانى الاعتراض على حكم القضاء، وهو ما يضع عليه مزيدا من المسؤولية، ومن هنا تأتى الأحكام علنية، ولأى مواطن بمصلحة أو دون مصلحة حق الاعتراض عليها.
*


----------



## سور (15 يوليو 2010)

متابعه لكل اخبارك الرائعه​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> متابعه لكل اخبارك الرائعه​


 
:download:







يا ختى على الطّعامة 

والعسل دة 

ربنا يخللى ويحافظ عليها وعليكم فى قلب الملك المسيح 

احلى سور صباح الخير


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني جدا مقال جلال عامر​*
> 
> *في المصري اليوم*​
> 
> ...


 

:download:


شكرا ليك مايكل 

انا كمان بيعجبنى جدا 
جلال عامر 

اسلوب لطيف وفكر واضح وجميل 


والحقيقة المتابعة للموضوع دة ناس من برة المنتدى 

اكتر من منتدى الكنيسة 


شكرا متابعتك مايكل صباح الخير


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*حديث آخر الأسبوع*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ١٥/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠اليوم هو الخميس دعونا نتحدث عن بعض غرائب التليفزيون.. 
- قانون الحريات يستهدف الحريات المتاحة لبرامج الحوار والإنترنت وهذا مرفوض، ولو كان يستهدف «محمد صبح» وأمثاله لوافقنا عليه.. كان «محمد صبح» صاحب محطة إذاعة أهلية فى العشرينيات من القرن الماضى يفتحها صباحاً ويرش ميه ويقرأ التواشيح والنشرة بنفسه ثم يغنى.. وفى أحد الأيام اتصلت به سيدة لتقول له فى التليفون إن صوته «مسرسع» ففوجئ به المستمعون يقول على الهواء مباشرة: (الست اللى بتقول إن صوتى مسرسع دى ست كذا وكذا وأنا عارفها كويس وعارف بيتها وعارف مين اللى مسلطها وح أروح أضربها هيه وجوزها).. وكان «صبح» أحد أسباب إغلاق المحطات الأهلية.
- كثيرون غيرى يتذكرون هذه القصة منذ بضع سنوات عندما كان كبير المذيعين فى نيجيريا يذيع نشرة الأخبار وتوقف فجأة ليقول للمشاهدين (بصراحة أنا بقالى عشرين سنة باكذب عليكم).. ثم رمى الأوراق وغادر الاستوديو.. من المعروف أن عندنا فى مصر مذيع ربط ومذيع نشرة ومذيع برامج لكن ليس عندنا مذيع نيجيرى.
- أذاع التليفزيون المصرى بياناً من وزير الإعلام ينعى فيه إلى الأمة العربية وفاة كوكب الشرق السيدة أم كلثوم، ولم تكن أم كلثوم قد توفيت بعد، وعلى الطريقة المصرية استفدنا من هذا الخطأ فيما بعد بتعميمه بإذاعة خبر وفاة النجوم قبل رحيلهم مثلما حدث مع «فريد شوقى» وغيره من نجوم الصف الأول، وهو ما ينفرد به الإعلام المصرى الذى ترك منافسة الفضائيات وتفرغ لمنافسة عزرائيل.
- كان المذيع هو المرحوم حسين مدكور وكانت المباراة هى اعتزال «المجرى» كابتن مصر مصطفى عبده، وأصيب الخطيب إصابة خطيرة وظل المذيع على طريقة «أعطنى هذا الدواء» يناشد عربات الإسعاف والهليكوبتر لأكثر من ساعة على الهواء مباشرة نجدة الخطيب والمباراة متوقفة، وفى النهاية وبخفة دم مصطفى عبده المعروفة احتفظ بشريط المباراة بعد أن أزال عبارة (مباراة اعتزال مصطفى عبده التى أصيب فيها الخطيب) وكتب (مباراة إصابة الخطيب التى اعتزل فيها مصطفى عبده).
- كلنا نشاهد أفلام ومسرحيات «إسماعيل يس» فى التليفزيون وفى هذا الزمن الردىء اشترى رجل أعمال مسرح «إسماعيل يس» بالإسكندرية، وأزال اسم «إسماعيل يس» ووضع اسمه، فلماذا لا يستكمل التليفزيون المسيرة ويغير عناوين الأفلام إلى «رجل الأعمال فى الأسطول» و«رجل الأعمال فى الجيش» و«رجل الأعمال فى البوليس».


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2010)

*متابع اخبارك الشيقة والجميلة*
*بجد بتجيبى اخبار  جديدة ومهمة*


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *متابع اخبارك الشيقة والجميلة*
> *بجد بتجيبى اخبار جديدة ومهمة*


 
:download:

ربنا يخليك جرجس 

شكرا لمتابعتك


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم السابع *




*البابا يقرر رفع جميع اللافتات الموجودة بالكاتدرائية *



الجمعة، 16 يوليو 2010 - 09:53









البابا شنودة الثالث 
كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20
http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
قرر البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية أمس، رفع جميع اللافتات الموجودة بالكاتدرائية بالعباسية الموجودة فى جميع أرجاء الكنيسة والمؤيدة للبابا شنودة بناء على قرب الانتهاء من مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد الذى يتم إعداده الآن بوزارة العدل وحكم الدستورية العليا بوقف حكم الإدارية العليا فى الزواج الثانى.

يصل عدد اللافتات إلى 81 لافتة موزعة فى كل مكان بالكاتدرائية كتبها معظم الأساقفة بالمجمع المقدس، ومكتوب عليها تأييد لموقف البابا من الزواج الثانى وتؤكد رفض حكم الإدارية العليا.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*هل تناول الخضروات يقلل من التوتر والقلق؟*

الجمعة، 16 يوليو 2010 - 14:45









محبى النبات يكونون أكثر رقة وتفاؤلا 
كتبت أسماء عبد العزيز
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20


http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يسأل قارئ.. أشعر دوما بالقلق النفسى، ونصحنى الكثير بالإكثار من تناول الخضروات، لأن ذلك يقلل القلق، فما مدى صحة ذلك؟

يجيب على هذا التساؤل دكتور هاشم بحرى، أستاذ الطب النفسى، قائلا: "تشير بعض الدراسات إلى أن محبى اللحوم يكونون أكثر قسوة وغريزية، فى حين أن محبى النبات يكونون أكثر رقة وتفاؤلا، وأقل عرضة للقلق، لذا نفضل أن تكون 70 % من الوجبات خضروات، والباقى ماء ولحوم، بجانب ذلك فإن الصحة العقلية والنفسية عند النساء التى تتناول الخضروات بكثرة أفضل من السيدات التى تتناول اللحوم أكثر".

وهنا دراسة طريفة أشارت أن الإنسان القلق يضع ملحا أكثر فى الطعام، أما المتفائل فيكثر من أكل المكسرات والموز والعسل، أما كثيرو الحركة فهم يميلون إلى تناول أطعمة فيها بهارات كثيرة، لذا فالقلق له علاقة وثيقة بالطعام الذى يتناوله الإنسان.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*كيف تبيض أسنانك بالفيتامينات؟*

الجمعة، 16 يوليو 2010 - 11:33








كتبت أسماء عبد العزيز 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20



http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة أرغب فى تبييض أسنانى لدى طبيب الأسنان، إلا أن هذا الأمر مكلف بالنسبة لى، فهل هناك مواد طبيعية للتبييض؟ 

تجيب على هذا التساؤل دكتوره سحر وهدان، استشارى أمراض الأسنان، واللثة قائلة لتبييض الأسنان يجب الابتعاد عن شرب القهوة والشاى، لأن كليهما يترك طبقة ملونة على الأسنان، مع الحرص على الغرغرة بعد الأكل للتخلص من بقايا الطعام، كما أن الفراولة مبيض طبيعى للأسنان، بالإضافة إلى غناها بفيتامين سى كما أن تدليك الأسنان بقشر الليمون الذى يدخل فى تكوينه الكثير من مستحضرات تبييض الأسنان مع شطفها بالماء عقب استخدامه مباشرة مع تجنب التدخين.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*ما الهرمون اللبنى؟*

الجمعة، 16 يوليو 2010 - 11:03








دكتور رءوف رشدى استشارى أمراض النساء والتوليد 
كتبت أسماء عبد العزيز
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة: ما هو الهرمون اللبنى وما مدى تأثيره على الإنجاب؟

يجيب على هذا التساؤل دكتور رءوف رشدى استشارى أمراض النساء والتوليد قائلا: الهرمون اللبنى (البرولاكتين) هو هرمون يفرز من الفص الخلفى للغدة النخامية، وتتراوح قيمه الطبيعية بين 4 إلى 24 نانوجرام على الملليليتر، وهو له وظائف كثيرة خاصة بالرضاعة وإفراز اللبن وشكل وقوام الثدى، إلا أنه قد يؤدى إلى صعوبة التبويض فى بعض الحالات، أو بزوغ بويضات ليست ذات جودة عالية وقابلة للإخصاب، وهو يرتفع مستواه فى المرأة لعدة أسباب:

من أهمها التوتر الشديد فى انتظار الحمل أو زيادة إفراز الغدة النخامية أو كثرة التلامس مع الثدى أو الحلمة، سواء أثناء اللقاء الزوجى أو لمعرفة إذا كان هناك إفراز لبنى من عدمه، بل وهناك أدوية خاصة بعلاج القولون والمعدة قد تؤدى إلى زيادة نسبة إفرازه والأدوية الموجودة حاليا لعلاجه ذات نتائج فعالة، إلا أن بعضها له تأثير سيئ على المعدة.

ينصح بعض الأطباء باستخدام هذه عن طريق المهبل والوصول إلى مستويات مرضية من هرمون البرولاكتين فى الدم قابل للتحقق فى معظم الحالات خلال مدة بسيطة تتراوح من أسبوعين إلى شهر فى معظم الحالات، إلا إذا كان ارتفاعه الشديد ناتجاً عن وجود نتوء أو ورم بالغدة النخامية حينئذ يكون البديل الجراحى أو الليزر هو الاختيار الأفضل لمثل هذه الحالات.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*هل الزبادى يسبب الحساسية للأطفال؟*

الجمعة، 16 يوليو 2010 - 07:46








الدكتور عادل عاشور أستاذ طب الأطفال 
كتبت أمل علام 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أريد معرفة نظام غذائى لتوأم فى سن 7شهور، لعدم قدرة الأم على إشباعهما، وهل لو أطعمتهما الزبادى قد يسبب لهم الحساسية؟

يؤكد الدكتور عادل عاشور أستاذ طب الأطفال والأمراض الوراثية بالمركز القومى للبحوث أنه بالنسبة للزبادى لا يوجد مشكلة نهائيا فى تناول الأطفال له، وعلى الأم أن تبدأ بسيريلاك الأرز ثم بالتدريج بعد حوالى شهر تبدأ بتناول سريلاك القمح.

ولابد أن تقوم بالتجربة قبل أن تعطى أو تمنع أى وجبة فإذا تناول الطفل سيريلاك القمح وحدث منة إسهال أو قىء فلابد أن توقفه. 

ويجب أن تحرص الأم على إعطاء التوأم شوربة الخضار وتكون عبارة عن كوسة وبطاطس وجزر، وفى البداية يكون بالماء ثم يتم إدخال الشوربة بعد ذلك ويمكن إضافة صدر الدجاج مع ضربه بالخلاط مع الشوربة.

كما يمكن أن يتم عمل شاى خفيف وإضافة بسكويت عليه، كما يمكن للطفل أن يتناول صفار البيض والبطاطس المهروسة وبالنسبة للسوائل عليه أن يتناول الماء وعصير التفاح والبرتقال والليمون..


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*ما أسباب حدوث طنين فى الأذن؟*

الجمعة، 16 يوليو 2010 - 00:11








الدكتور مصطفى عبد الحليم كبير أخصائى أنف وأذن وحنجرة 
كتبت شرويت ماهر
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يسأل قارئ: أعانى من حدوث طنين فى الأذن، وذلك رغم أن السمع لدى قد يكون سليما فما هى الأسباب؟

يجيب الدكتور مصطفى عبد الحليم، كبير أخصائى أنف وأذن وحنجرة، إن حدوث طنين فى الأذن قد يحدث نتيجة لعدة أسباب منها الجيوب الأنفية أو الالتهابات المزمنة فى الأذن الوسطى أو بسبب قلة وصول الدم للأذن الداخلية أو بسبب ضعف فى العصب السمعى.

كما يمكن أن يحدث نتيجة لأعراض عامة، مثل الإصابة بمرض السكر أو الضغط أو الكلى ويكون العلاج وفقا لكل حالة على السواء.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*الدستور *



أمراض القلب تتسبب في وفاة نحو 17.1 مليون شخص فى أنحاء العالم



 

أكد تقرير صدر عن الاتحاد الدولى لمرضى القلب أن السبب الرئيسى فى وفاة نحو 1. 17 مليون مريض فى أنحاء العالم هو أمراض القلب.
وأضاف التقرير أن 80 % من حالات الوفيات تحدث فى الطبقات الفقيرة ؛ بسبب الأزمات القلبية والذبحات الصدرية والتي تحدث نتيجة إصابة لعضلات القلب بسبب نقص إمداد الدم ويحدث غالبا نتيجة وجود كتل دموية في الشرايين والتي تفوم بسد الطريق امام مرور الدم إلى المناطق المختلفة بالقلب والتي تؤدي بدورها إلى تدمير جزء من عضلة القلب وقد يكون جزء خطير في القلب.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

مصدر أمني: انقطاع الكهرباء يزيد معدلات الجريمة والشركة تخطرنا ونرفع معدلات التأمين والحراسة > كمائن ثابتة ومتحركة بالتنسيق مع شرطة النجدة في الأماكن المظلمة


ارتفاع معدلات جرائم السطو والتحرش بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي



سادت حالة من الاستياء والغضب المواطنين في جميع محافظات مصر إثر الانقطاع المتكرر للتيار الكهربائي بحجة خطة ترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء الأمر الذي أدي إلي زيادة عمليات السرقات والسطو علي المحال التجارية والمساكن علاوة علي الخسائر الاقتصادية لبعض الشركات.

فمع دخول الصيف قامت الشركة القابضة للكهرباء بقطع التيار الكهربائي بصفة مستمرة عن بعض المناطق وذلك لمدة ساعات طويلة دون سابق إنذار أو تنبيه علي المواطنين مما أدي إلي تلف العديد من الأجهزة الكهربائية وعلي الرغم من التحذيرات التي تقدمها هيئة الأرصاد الجوية بمرور محافظات مصر بموجة حارة علي جميع أنحاء البلاد إلا أن وزارة الكهرباء تقوم من يوم إلي آخر بقطع التيار في بعض المناطق مما يتسبب في حالة من الغضب وسط المواطنين، كما يتسبب انقطاع التيار في زيادة معدل الجرائم والسرقات التي يستغل فيها اللصوص انقطاع التيار في مزاولة أنشطتهم الإجرامية والسطو علي المساكن النائية والمحال التجارية والشركات الكبري.

وكانت وزارة الكهرباء قد أكدت أنها أعدت خطة طوارئ لمواجهة أعطال المولدات الكهربائية وانتهاج خطة في ترشيد الكهرباء عند فصل التيار عن أعمدة الإنارة فقط إلا أن كل هذه الوعود باءت بالفشل في ظل تضاعف شكاوي المواطنين خصوصاً مع انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن المساكن بكاملها وليس أعمدة الإنارة كما وعدت الوزارة مما أدي إلي توقف الأجهزة الكهربائية التي يستلزم تشغيلها في الصيف كالمراوح والتكييفات والثلاجات.

وقد أدي انقطاع التيار الكهربائي إلي زيادة معدل الجريمة خلال هذا الصيف ففي منطقة دار السلام استغل شاب يدعي كريم محمد 19 سنة وجود جدته العجوز داخل شقتها أثناء انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن المنطقة وصعد إلي الشقة حاملاً سكينًا وقام بقتلها بقصد سرقتها، حيث استولي علي أموالها ومشغولاتها الذهبية بعد مروره بضائقة مالية وعدم تمكنه من إيجاد فرصة عمل مناسبة.

كما استطاع بسبب انقطاع التيار الهروب وسط الجيران دون أن يلمحه أحد من الأهالي وفر هارباً إلا أن أجهزة الأمن استطاعت القبض عليه واعترف بجريمته، وقال إنه استغل انقطاع التيار لينفذ الجريمة البشعة التي ارتكبها.

وفي القاهرة الجديدة بحلوان قام أحد المسجلين خطر بالتسلق إلي إحدي الفيللات أثناء انقطاع التيار الكهربائي وقام بسرقة الفيلا، حيث قام بالاستيلاء علي أجهزة كهربائية وبعض المشغولات الذهبية وتمكن من الهرب إلا أن أجهزة الأمن ألقت القبض عليه. وفي محافظة المنيا قام أحد المتهمين بقتل شخص بمركز سمالوط في أحداث الثأر بين عائلتين أثناء انقطاع التيار الكهربائي، حيث قام بإطلاق وابل من النار علي المجني عليه مما أدي إلي وفاته في الحال.

وقد تكون مشاكل انقطاع التيار أكبر من ذلك، خاصة إذا ما كان انقطاع التيار الكهربائي داخل أحد المستشفيات ففي مستشفي بولاق الدكرور تسبب انقطاع الكهرباء بالمستشفي في فتح بطن مريض يدعي مصطفي رمضان محمد، حيث شاء القدر أن يتم إدخاله إلي غرفة العمليات وقت انقطاع التيار وفتح بطنه لإجراء عملية الحصوة إلا أن انقطاع التيار عاق إجراء العملية وتم إغلاق البطن دون القيام بالعملية علي أضواء الموبايلات ثم إعادته إلي غرفته بعد إفاقته من المخدر.

وفي منطقة البساتين استغل عاطلون يقفون علي ناصية أحد الشوارع بالبساتين انقطاع التيار الكهربائي أمس الأول وقاموا بالتحرش بفتاة أثناء عودتها إلي منزلها.

وقد التقت «الدستور» بعدد من سكان المناطق التي انقطع عنها التيار الكهربائي، حيث يقول محمد أحمد - شلبي أحد سكان شارع فيصل - إنه يسكن بالطابق السادس ويعود دائماً من عمله في تمام الساعة العاشرة مساءً وأثناء صعوده بالأسانسير يفاجأ بانقطاع التيار الكهربائي مما يتسبب في حدوث اختناق له بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وتعلقه داخل الأسانسير. ويضيف أن مشكلات انقطاع التيار بشارع فيصل تعتبر المشكلة الرئيسية خلال فصل الصيف حيث تقوم شركة الكهرباء دائماً بقطع التيار بحجة ترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء وتخفيف الأحمال عن المولدات الكهربائية وهو ما يثير غضب الأهالي وبالفعل تقدموا بالعديد من البلاغات والشكاوي لشركة الكهرباء إلا أنها دون جدوي.

علاوة علي أنهم طالبوا شركة الكهرباء بدفع تعويضات للأهالي الذين أدي انقطاع الكهرباء إلي إتلاف أجهزتهم الكهربائية. وعلي إثر انقطاع الكهرباء بمنطقة شبرا الخيمة يقول محسن حسن أحمد - موظف - إن المشكلة الناتجة عن انقطاع الكهرباء وهي توالي السرقات والسطو علي المساكن حيث يستغل اللصوص انقطاع التيار ويقومون بسرقة المنازل، ويضيف أن انقطاع التيار عن منطقة حوض العمدة بشبرا الخيمة تسبب في قيام مسجل سرقات بالسطو علي أحد المنازل وتمكن الأهالي من الإمساك به رغم أن هذا الحادث ليس الأول من نوعه. أما إبراهيم حمدي - صاحب سوبر ماركت - بمنطقة دار السلام فيقول إن انقطاع الكهرباء أدي إلي قيام اللصوص بسرقة المحال التجارية وانتشار أعمال التحرش بالفتيات أثناء سيرهن في الليل حيث يقوم الشباب بالجلوس علي النواصي والشوارع العامة ويرتكبون أعمال التحرش في الطرق للفتيات التي تمر في الشارع وهو ما يؤدي في بعض الأحيان إلي حدوث مشاجرات. ويطالب حمدي السيد وزير الكهرباء بأن ينفذ وعوده بعدم قطع التيار عن المساكن ويقتصر ذلك فقط علي أعمدة الإنارة.

وأشار أيضاً إلي أنه علي الرغم من الانقطاع الدائم للتيار الكهربائي عن مسكنه فإن فواتير الإنارة تأتي عالية وبشكل مبالغ فيه وقد ضاق ذرعاً من استمرار انقطاع التيار والشكاوي التي يتقدم بها بالتضامن مع أهالي المنطقة. أيضاً لم يقتصر انقطاع التيار الكهربائي علي المناطق العشوائية بل وصل إلي الأحياء الراقية حيث يتم فصل التيار الكهربائي عن مناطق بمصر الجديدة، والنزهة ومدينة نصر والمهندسين وذلك لساعات طويلة مما يؤدي إلي وجود خسائر اقتصادية في بعض الشركات الكبري خاصة عندما يتم فصل التيار في حالات الذروة مساءً وصباحاً.

ورغم التصريحات التي تخرج من وزارة الكهرباء والشركة القابضة عن أسباب انقطاع التيار نتيجة التشغيل الزائد للأجهزة الكهربائية والتحميل المضاعف علي الكابلات أو بسبب التخفيف عن أحمال المولدات الكهربائية فإن انقطاع الكهرباء قد يصل لأيام في قري بعض محافظات الصعيد وهو ما تسبب في إتلاف العديد من الأطعمة بل يزيد الأمر بوفاة بعض الأشخاص كبار السن بسبب ارتفاع درجات الحرارة في تلك المحافظات التي تكون في أحضان الجبل.

من ناحيته أكد مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية أن انقطاع التيار الكهربائي خاصة في المناطق العشوائية يزيد من نشاط الخارجين عن القانون خاصة المسجلين خطر.

وأضاف أن شركات الكهرباء تقوم بإخطار النجدة في حالة ما إذا أرادت قطع التيار لتوفير الكهرباء ليلاً وذلك لإجراء الاحتياطات اللازمة وزيادة التكثيف الأمني بالشوارع خوفاً من انتشار الجرائم فلقد رصدت الوزارة أن معظم حوادث السرقات تزداد في حالة قطع التيار الكهربائي.

وأشار إلي أن أجهزة الأمن أعدت خطة مؤخراً لمنع حدوث جرائم السرقات وغيرها من الجرائم الأخري بالشوارع في حالة ما إذا تم قطع التيار الكهربائي من خلال عمل أكمنة ثابتة ومتحركة علاوة علي نشر أمناء ومندوبي الشرطة في الشوارع التي تشهد انقطاع التيار الكهربائي.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*المصرى اليوم *



*البابا شنودة يضيف «الشذوذ» إلى أسباب الطلاق.. ويعتبر الزواج المدنى «زنى»*

* كتب *  عمرو بيومى    ١٦/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

شنودة

أدخل البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الشذوذ الجنسى ضمن الأسباب الموجبة للطلاق، قائلاً: «الإنجيل لا يقصد بالزنى زنى القلب أو الفكر، إنما زنى الجسد، وذلك لوجود طرف ثالث فى العلاقة».
كما أعلن البابا خلال عظته الأسبوعية، مساء أمس الأول، أنه سيتوجه يوم الاثنين المقبل إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى رحلة رعوية علاجية تستمر حتى ٨ أغسطس، مشيراً إلى أنه سيبدأ فور عودته فى تجهيز حفل إفطار الوحدة الوطنية، بعد أن قرر استئناف تنظيم مائدة إفطار الوحدة الوطنية التى تقام بالكاتدرائية فى رمضان، وذلك بعد توقفها عامين بسبب مرض البابا فى رمضان قبل الماضى، وانتشار وباء أنفلونزا الخنازير، العام الماضى.
وجدد البابا رفضه الزواج المدنى، ووصفه بأنه «زنى»، مشيراً إلى أن الإنجيل يقول «ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان»، وتساءل: «فى حالة الزواج المدنى ماذا نقول.. ما جمعه الشهر العقارى، أم ما جمعه الموظف؟».
ورفض البابا ادعاء بعض المعارضين الأقباط بأن موقف الكنيسة الحالى من الأحوال الشخصية يدفع المسيحيين إلى تغيير الديانة أو الزنى، مشدداً على أن الديانة ليست مجرد اسم، ومن تهون عليه ديانته فلا مبرر لبقائه بين أتباع هذا الدين، وقال: «اللى دينه رخيص عليه إحنا مش عاوزينه»، وشدد «شنودة» على أنه ضد الدولة الدينية، ويؤيد الدولة المدنية طوال حياته، ولا يوافق على حكم الدين للدولة، مؤكداً فى الوقت نفسه أن الدين يجب أن يكون موجوداً بالدولة المدنية ولا تعارض بينهما.
وأوضح البابا أن حذف باب التبنى من مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد جاء «حرصاً على العلاقات الطيبة مع الإخوة المسلمين، ومن أجل تمرير القانون بسهولة».


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*تخفيض الحد الأدنى للقبول بالجامعات الخاصة: ٨٥٪ للطب و٧٥٪ للأسنان والصيدلة و٦٧٪ للهندسة*

* كتب *  أبوالسعود محمد وسعيد نافع وممدوح عرفة ومجدى أبوالعينين    ١٦/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

تصوير - السيد الباز
الطلاب يحددون رغباتهم فى مكاتب التنسيق 

قرر الدكتور هانى هلال، وزير التعليم العالى، تخفيض نسبة القبول بكليات الجامعات الخاصة عن العام الماضى بسبب «سنة الفراغ»، وتصل نسبة الانخفاض فى كلية الطب إلى ٥% بحيث تقبل الطلاب بحد أدنى ٨٥%، و٤% فى كليتى طب الأسنان والصيدلة، بحيث تقبلان الطلاب بحد أدنى ٧٥% ، و٢% فى كليتى الهندسة والحاسبات والمعلومات، بحيث تقبل كلية الهندسة الطلاب بنسبة ٦٧%، والحاسبات والمعلومات ٦٢٪.
ويبلغ الحد الأدنى للقبول بكليات الفنون التطبيقية، والاقتصاد والإدارة، والإعلام، واللغات، والاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية ٦٠%، وكليات العلوم الاجتماعية، والسياحة، والتربية، والحقوق، والتمريض، والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية والمساعدة ٥٥%، والعلاج الطبيعى ٧٣%. قال الدكتور حاتم البلك، أمين مجلس الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية، إن مجلس الجامعات الخاصة قرر الاكتفاء بقبول ٢٦ ألفاً و١٥٢ طالبا من المستوفين شروط القبول.
فى سياق متصل، أمس، تزايدت شكاوى طلاب الثانوية العامة المتقدمين للتنسيق لليوم التالى على التوالى، بسبب قلة أماكن استقبال الطلاب خاصة فى كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة، التى خصصت معملاً واحداً للاستقبال.
وتكررت الشكاوى من أخطاء أرقام الطلاب القومية، ووصلت فى الإسكندرية إلى حوالى ٣٠٠ شكوى، وأكدت الدكتورة هند حنفى، رئيس جامعة الإسكندرية، سرعة بحث الشكاوى مع المسؤولين فى الجامعة، والاتصال بالمركز الرئيسى بالقاهرة لتصحيح الأخطاء.
واشتكى الطلاب فى مكتب تنسيق جامعة أسيوط من تكرار الأعطال بالشبكة وأجهزة الكمبيوتر، واستمر توقف أعمال مركز تنسيق المدينة الجامعية للطالبات بجامعة المنصورة بسبب تزايد إقبال الطلاب وذويهم عليه، لوجود خطأ فى إعداد وإدخال بيانات الرقم القومى وأرقام الجلوس، وفشل حوالى ١٠٠ طالب وطالبة فى ملء رغباتهم. فى المقابل، استمرت قاعات التنسيق الإلكترونى فى جامعة كفر الشيخ شبه خاوية.


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=262651


*سرى للغاية»: تخفيض استهلاك المبانى الحكومية والشوارع من الكهرباء بنسبة ٥٠%.. والقاهرة بدأت التنفيذ

* * كتب *  هشام عمر عبدالحليم    ١٦/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

صورة من المستند السرى بقرار تخفيض استهلاك الكهرباء

حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على مستندات رسمية تكشف عن اتخاذ مجلس الوزراء قراراً بخفض استهلاك المحافظات من الطاقة الكهربائية بنسبة ٥٠%، خلال جلسته المنعقدة فى ٣٠ يونيو الماضى.
وجه الدكتور سامى سعد زغلول، أمين عام مجلس الوزراء، خطاباً بتاريخ ٤ يوليو الجارى إلى الدكتور حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء، يبلغه فيه بقرار المجلس «إجراء التنسيق اللازم بين وزارتى الكهرباء والتنمية المحلية لخفض استهلاك المحافظات من الكهرباء بنسبة ٥٠% فى المبانى الحكومية، والإنارة،.. إلخ»، دون أن يحدد بدقة باقى الجهات التى يسرى عليها هذا التخفيض.
كما طالب اللواء محمد عبدالسلام المحجوب، وزير التنمية المحلية، المحافظين بـ«تخفيض الإضاءة العامة بالطرق وداخل المدن بنسبة ٥٠%»، مؤكداً أن نسبة الإضاءة الحالية «ضعف المعدل الدولى»، ودعا فى خطاب حمل تأشيرة «سرى للغاية ومهم وعاجل جداً» إلى التشديد على مسؤولى الإضاءة فى كل المبانى الحكومية بتخفيف الإضاءة نهاراً قدر الإمكان، والتأكد من إطفاء كل أنوار المبانى عدا النوبتجية ليلاً، مطالباً بتقديم تقرير حول الالتزام بهذه الضوابط كل شهرين، لعرضه على رئيس الوزراء.
من جانبه، أكد الدكتور أكثم أبوالعلا، وكيل أول وزارة الكهرباء والمتحدث باسمها، صدور تلك التعليمات من مجلس الوزراء، وأوضح فى تصريحات لـ«المصرى اليوم» أن القرار يخفض استهلاك المنشآت الحكومية والإنارة العامة بنسبة ٥٠%، ورغم ذلك سيبقى الاستهلاك أعلى من المعدلات العالمية، لافتاً إلى أن وزارة الكهرباء ستعمل على التأكد من عدم إطفاء أى شارع بالكامل، وأنه فى حالة ثبوت أى مخالفة بذلك من أى موظف فى المحليات أو شركات الكهرباء فستتم محاسبته.
وبناء على قرار مجلس الوزراء، أصدر الدكتور عبدالعظيم وزير، محافظ القاهرة، تعليمات، أمس، بتخفيض الإنارة بالشوارع الجانبية والفرعية بنسبة ٥٠%، مع عدم المساس بإنارة الكبارى والأنفاق والميادين والطرق الرئيسية بشوارع العاصمة والشوارع الرئيسية التى تم الاتفاق عليها مع شركات توزيع الكهرباء.
وأشار «وزير» إلى أنه أصدر تعليمات لجميع المبانى التابعة للمحافظة بالديوان العام، والأحياء، والمديريات، وهيئة النظافة، وهيئة النقل العام، بتخفيض الإنارة نهاراً، والاعتماد على الإضاءة الطبيعية قدر الإمكان، والتأكد من إطفاء كل الأنوار وأجهزة الحاسب الآلى والتكييفات ليلاً.


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2010)

انقطاع التيار الكهربائي داخل أحد المستشفيات ففي مستشفي بولاق الدكرور تسبب انقطاع الكهرباء بالمستشفي في فتح بطن مريض يدعي مصطفي رمضان محمد، حيث شاء القدر أن يتم إدخاله إلي غرفة العمليات وقت انقطاع التيار وفتح بطنه لإجراء عملية الحصوة إلا أن انقطاع التيار عاق إجراء العملية وتم إغلاق البطن دون القيام بالعملية علي أضواء الموبايلات ثم إعادته إلي غرفته بعد إفاقته من المخدر
معتقدش ان الكلام دة بيحصل غير قى مصر
*مستشفى قيها مرضى وعناية مركزة معندهاش بديل قى حالة انقطاع الكهرباء 
ازاى تبقى مستشفى اصلا كدة
ربنا يرحمنا
متابع معاكى اسماشيل الاخبار*


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

السبت 17 يوليو 2010


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم السابع*




*هل الرياضة والسفر ممنوعان أثناء الحمل؟*

السبت، 17 يوليو 2010 - 












لا تأثير على الحامل من ممارسة الرياضة 
كتبت إنتصار سليمان 





تسأل قارئة عن إمكانية ممارسة الرياضة أثناء الحمل، مشيرة إلى أنها لا تعانى من أية أمراض والحمل يسير بشكل عادى؟

يجيب الدكتور سيد الأخرس، استشارى أمراض النساء والتوليد والعقم قائلا: "لا تأثير على الحامل من ممارسة الرياضة، خاصة إذا كانت معتادة على ممارسة الرياضة قبل الحمل، فلا مانع من الاستمرار فيها، ولكن مع البعد عن الرياضة العنيفة". 

ويضيف الأخرس قائلا: "هناك بعض الأخطاء المنتشرة فى المجتمع منها منع الحامل من ممارسة الرياضة، وركوب السيارة لمسافات طويلة مثل السفر خوفا من المطبات، وهذه أخطاء نقلتها الأجيال بدون الاستناد إلى حقائق علمية، معتقدين أن من الضرورى محاصرة الحامل فى السرير طوال شهور الحمل".

وينصح الأخرس الحامل بالحركة والنشاط، لأن صحة الحامل تنعكس على صحة جنينها.


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*الصحة العالمية تحدد أسباب الوفاة فى العالم*

السبت، 17 يوليو 2010 - 16:32










 منظمة الصحة العالمية 
كتبت انتصار سليمان 



http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
حددت منظمة الصحة العالمية 10 أسباب رئيسية للوفاة فى العالم، تأتى فى مقدمتها أمراض القلب التاجية بنسبة 17.1 %، يليها السكتة الدماغية وغير ذلك من الأمراض الدماغية الوعائية 9.8 %، وأنواع السرطان التى تصيب القصبات الهوائية والرئة بنسبة 5.8 %، وأنواع العدوى التى تصيب الجهاز التنفسى 4.3 %، ومرض الرئة الانسدادى المزمن 3.9%، وسرطان القولون وسرطان المستقيم 3.3 % ويليها داء الزهايمر وأنواع الخرف والسكرى وأخيرا سرطان الثدى. 

وأشارت المنظمة على موقعها على الإنترنت أن تعاطى التبغ هو العامل المسئول عن وفاة عُشر البالغين فى جميع أرجاء العالم، وذلك نظراً لكونه السبب الرئيسى لكثير من أشد الأمراض فتكاً بالناس فى العالم- بما فى ذلك الأمراض القلبية الوعائية ومرض الرئة الانسدادى المزمن وسرطان الرئة، وغالباً ما يُعد التدخين السبب الخفى المؤدى إلى الإصابة بالمرض الذى يُدرج فى التقارير بوصفه العامل المسئول عن الوفاة. 

وتقدير عدد الوفيات السنوية وتحديد أسبابها من أهمّ الوسائل لتقييم فعالية النظام الصحى فى بلد ما ، فالحصول على تلك المعلومات يساعد السلطات الصحية على تحديد ما إذا كانت تركّز على الإجراءات الصحية المناسبة أم لا. 

والجدير بالذكر أنّ البلدان الصناعية المتقدمة تمتلك نُظماً لتقييم أسباب وفاة سكانها، بينما تنعدم تلك النُظم فى معظم البلدان النامية، ممّا يقتضى تقييم أعداد الوفيات الناجمة عن أسباب محدّدة انطلاقاً من بيانات غير مكتملة.


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*تنظيف الأسنان مرتين يوميا يقى من أمراض القلب*

السبت، 17 يوليو 2010 - 14:22






لندن (أ.ش.أ)


http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
كشفت دراسة علمية أجراها فريق من الباحثين البريطانيين لمدة ثمانى سنوات على 12 ألف مواطن اسكتلندى أن الأشخاص الذين يهملون فى نظافة أسنانهم معرضون بنسبة 70% للإصابة بأمراض القلب المختلفة.

وقد تبين من الدراسة أن الذين لا ينظفون أسنانهم لديهم نسبة مرتفعة من عوامل تركيز فى الدم للالتهابات، مما ينذر بخطورة التعرض لأمراض القلب، ويجعل الدارسين ينصحون بضرورة الاهتمام بنظافة الأسنان.


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*ما المقصود بعيادة الألم؟*

السبت، 17 يوليو 2010 - 11:16












صورة أرشيفية 
كتبت انتصار سليمان


 

 
ما المقصود بعيادة الألم؟ وكيف يتم العلاج بها؟ 
تجيب عن ذلك الدكتوره أمانى عزت، أستاذ التخدير وعلاج الألم بكلية الطب القصر العينى، فتقول: "الألم من أكثر الشكاوى انتشارا فى هذه الآونة، ولا يزال من أكثر المشكلات الطبية صعوبة فى فهمها وفى علاجها علاجا ناجحا". 
وعيادة الألم هى قسم متخصص يتكون من خبراء التخدير بالمستشفى، مهمتهم تقييم وتشخيص وتطبيق وسائل (تقنيات) التدخل لعلاج المرضى الذين يعانون من الألم المزمن الذى لا يستجيب للعلاج الذى يقرره الأطباء الآخرون أو ممن يرغبون فى التخلص من الألم دون تدخل جراحى.

وتضيف عزت "يتم علاج الألم عادة باستخدام الحقن فى موضع الألم أو المرض، وغالبا ما تتكون الأدوية التى يتم حقنها فى تلك المواضع من مخدر موضعى ومادة قوية مضادة للالتهاب". 

وأكثر إجراءات التدخل التى اعتاد عليها معظم المرضى هى الحقن فوق الأم الجافية، وهى الطريقة الأكثر استخداما لعلاج آلام الرقبة وآلام أسفل الظهر. 

وقد تطورت هذه الطريقة بشكل كبير خلال العقد الماضى، وتشمل إجراءات الحقن البسيطة نسبيا مثل عمليات الحقن التى يمكن إجراؤها فى المكتب، كما تشمل أيضا إجراءات أكثر تعقيدا مثل عمليات حقن فك الالتصاق فوق الأم الجافية والحقن العجزى عبر الأمينى والتى تجرى باستخدام أشعة إكس.


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*الدستور *




عواصف ترابية وأمطار رعدية على محافظات جنوب الصعيد






تاثر عدد من محافظات جنوب الصعيد منذ ظهر الأمس بحالة من عدم الاستقرار في الأحوال الجوية، حيث نشطت الرياح المثيرة للرمال والأتربة والتي وصلت لحد العاصفة في كل من الأقصر وأسوان وحلايب وشلاتين، وأدي ذلك إلي تدهوراً علي معظم الطرق في أقصي صعيد مصر لأقل من 1000 متر. وقال وحيد سعودي ـ مدير مركز التحاليل بهيئة الأرصاد الجوية ـ إنه من المنتظر أن تتكاثر السحب الرعدية الممطرة علي جنوب الصعيد، خاصة علي حلايب وشلاتين حتي ظهر الغد، مؤكداً أن الهيئة طالبت المسئولين في بيان لها باتخاذ الحيطة وعمل اللازم تجاه عدم الاستقرار في الأحوال الجوية خاصة علي الطرقات. من ناحية أخري، يستمر الطقس مائلاً للحرارة رطباً علي السوائحل الشمالية، بينما يكون شديد الحرارة علي جنوب الصعيد نهاراً، كما تظهر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة علي السواحل الشمالية، وتصل درجات الحرارة في القاهرة إلي 36 درجة مئوية، وفي الإسكندرية إلي 30 درجة، وفي حلايب وشلاتين من 35 إلي 36 درجة، وفي الأقصر إلي 41 درجة، وفي أسوان إلي 42 درجة مئوية.


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*المصرى اليوم* 


*«يونس»: الربط الكهربائى مع السعودية يحد من انقطاع الكهرباء فى أوقات الذروة بالبلدين*

* كتب *  هشام عمر عبدالحليم    ١٧/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠انتهت وزارة الكهرباء والطاقة من إعداد تصميمات معدات مشروع الربط الكهربائى بين مصر والسعودية، ودراسة عدد من بدائل التمويل اللازمة للمشروع.
وقال الدكتور حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، إنه تم توقيع اتفاقية بقيمة ٢.٥ مليون دولار لأعمال المسح البحرى وتحديد مسار الكابل الكهربائى، مشيراً إلى أن دراسات الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية أثبتت جدوى هذا الربط لاختلاف أوقات الذروة بين البلدين، موضحاً «أن كمية الكهرباء التى ستنقلها محطات الكهرباء المصرية للمملكة فى وقت الذروة بالسعودية من الساعة الواحدة ظهراً إلى الخامسة مساء، ستعود إلينا فى وقت الذروة بمصر بعد الغروب»، متوقعا أن تبلغ القدرات التبادلية على هذا الخط حوالى ٣ آلاف ميجاوات.
وأضاف يونس، فى تصريحات له أمس: «ينتظر أن يفيد الربط فى التقليل من حالات انقطاع الكهرباء التى عانت منها مصر خلال الفترة الماضية، بسبب ارتفاع درجات الحرارة، وازدياد معدلات استهلاك الكهرباء».
وذكر أن أعمال المسح البحرى ستبدأ فى سبتمبر المقبل وستستغرق حوالى شهر، وسيتم خلالها إعداد الخرائط البحرية للمسار والمعلومات الفنية والتقارير المطلوبة لمنطقة المسح، وإجراء مسح بحرى إضافى لتجنب مناطق الشعب المرجانية والأعماق الكبيرة بخليج العقبة بطول حوالى ٧ كيلو مترات، بالإضافة إلى المسار الأصلى بطول حوالى ٣٥ كيلو متراً واختيار أنسب مسار، لافتاً إلى أن سفينة متخصصة فى هذا النوع من المسح مزودة بأحدث الوسائل التكنولوجية ستقوم بهذه العملية.
فى سياق آخر، بدأت الوزارة تنفيذ المرحلة الرابعة من مشروع استبدال لمبات الإنارة العامة بأخرى موفرة للطاقة بإجمالى ١٢٠ ألف لمبة، وتتضمن استكمال إنارة محافظات الإسكندرية وبورسعيد والسويس والمنيا وقنا.
وأوضح وزير الكهرباء أنه تم اعتماد مبلغ ٢٦٠ مليون جنيه لهذا المشروع من ميزانية الدولة لاستبدال لمبات الإنارة العامة خلال ثلاثة أعوام مالية بدأت منذ عام ٢٠٠٨/٢٠٠٩.
وقال إنه من المنتظر أن يحقق تطبيق البرنامج خفضاً فى الحمل بنحو ٤٥٠ ميجاوات، و«هذا يعنى توفير إنشاء محطة كهرباء قدرة ٤٥٠ ميجاوات تبلغ استثماراتها نحو ٣ مليارات جنيه، فضلاً عن وفر فى فاتورة الكهرباء بنحو ٦٠٠ مليون جنيه تتحملها الدولة»، لافتا إلى أن المرحلة الثالثة من المشروع تضمنت التركيب فى محافظات: بنى سويف والفيوم والمنيا وأسيوط وسوهاج وقنا وأسوان والبحيرة والقليوبية والغربية والمنوفية.


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *تخفيض الحد الأدنى للقبول بالجامعات الخاصة: ٨٥٪ للطب و٧٥٪ للأسنان والصيدلة و٦٧٪ للهندسة*
> 
> *كتب *أبوالسعود محمد وسعيد نافع وممدوح عرفة ومجدى أبوالعينين ١٦/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠
> 
> ...


 
هههههههه ليه يارب انا مش خريجة ثناوية عامة السنادى كنت دخلت هندسةةةةةةةةةةةةة





> انقطاع التيار الكهربائي داخل أحد المستشفيات ففي مستشفي بولاق الدكرور تسبب انقطاع الكهرباء بالمستشفي في فتح بطن مريض يدعي مصطفي رمضان محمد، حيث شاء القدر أن يتم إدخاله إلي غرفة العمليات وقت انقطاع التيار وفتح بطنه لإجراء عملية الحصوة إلا أن انقطاع التيار عاق إجراء العملية وتم إغلاق البطن دون القيام بالعملية علي أضواء الموبايلات ثم إعادته إلي غرفته بعد إفاقته من المخدر


 
معقوول ؟!! ده فى الحفلات بيجيبو ديزل لتفادى انقطاع التيار .. بجد منتهى الاستهتار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 كمان موبايلات حتى مش كشافات
ده فى البيت الكشاف اوتوماتيكى بيشتغل عند انقطاع التيار
طب والاجهزة بتاعة التنفس وغيره 
اساسا ايه الى دخلهم بالموبايلات ولو كانت برة يبقى ازاى حجرة العمليات اتفتحت وجابوها
عارفة من فترة كبيرة بطلت اتابع الاخبار الى زى دى عشن صراحة بتخنىء منها جداً


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*محافظة القاهرة : الانهيار الصخرى بعيد عن «الدويقة» *

* كتب *  منار خاطر    ١٧/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠قال مصدر مسؤول بمحافظة القاهرة، إن «قشرة صخرية» من هضبة المقطم، سقطت على منزل «هيكلى» خال من السكان، فى منطقة «شارع أبوبكر الصديق»، الواقعة خلف منطقة «شباب الحرفيين» والبعيدة عن منطقة الدويقة. 
وأكد المصدر أن المنطقة بأكملها سبق إخلاؤها قبل ذلك، لكن بعض الأهالى عادوا إليها وأقاموا حجرات لمحاولة الحصول على وحدات سكنية فى المساكن البديلة. 
وأشار إلى أن أجهزة الحى المختصة تحركت فور تلقى البلاغ بحدوث الانهيار، وتوجه إلى المنطقة أحد أعضاء اللجنة الفنية المشكلة بمعرفة المحافظة، من أساتذة الجيولوجيا، لفحص الهضبة، وجاءت نتيجة الفحص أن «قشرة صخرية» من الحجر الجيرى، ترتبط ببعضها بطبقة من «الطفلة»، سقطت على مساحة خالية، و«ارتكنت» على حجرة مهجورة.


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*الحكومة تلوح برخصة رابعة للمحمول رغم تحفظ «موبينيل» و«فودافون»*

* كتب *  محمد مجاهد    ١٧/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠أكد الجهاز القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات أنه لايزال يدرس إمكانية طرح رخصة رابعة للهاتف المحمول. وقال الدكتور عمرو بدوى، الرئيس التنفيذى للجهاز لـ«رويترز»، إن الحكومة تريد أن تضمن لهذا القطاع استمراراً فى النمو والتوسع. 
وفيما أبدت شركتا موبينيل وفودافون تحفظاً على طرح رخصة رابعة فى الوقت الحالى، أوضح بدوى: مازلنا ندرس الأمر ولم نقرر ما إذا كنا سنطرح الرخصة فى ذلك الوقت أم لا؟!». 
فى سياق آخر أكد الجهاز القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات صحة ما انفردت «المصرى اليوم» بنشره، أمس، حول منح تحالفين رخصتين للاتصالات الثلاثية المتقدمة «التريبل بلاى» داخل التجمعات السكنية المغلقة «الكومباوند».
وقال بيان صحفى صادر عن الجهاز إن التحالفين كانا الأفضل من حيث الإمكانات الفنية والمالية.


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*كلمات راقصة*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ١٧/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠
- الثعلب فات فات وفى ديله سبع «لفات».. علشان كل ما يشوف مخبر يبلع «لفة».
- حدوث ضرب نار أمام المخابز يحتاج إلى تنظيم.. المخبز الآلى يلزمه سلاح آلى والمخبز نصف الآلى يلزمه سلاح نصف آلى والمخبز البلدى «شومة».
- برافو.. وزارة الصحة مع زيادة أعضاء مجلس الشعب قررت زيادة الأمراض التى تعالج على نفقة الدولة لتغطية مصاريف النواب الجدد.
- أحد المرشحين يستعد للانتخابات بالرشاشات والبنادق والمسدسات ويبدو أنه سوف يرشح نفسه عن «دائرة الانتقام».
- بصراحة فى مصر كل الأبواب مفتوحة.. باب الترشيح وباب التنسيق وباب الالتحاق.. فاضل شباك حبيبى.
- المطربة القتيلة كانت تحل من على المشنقة ثم أثبتت الأيام أن والدها أيضاً يفعل ذلك.
- فى بلادنا نهتم بـ«تعمير» الساحل الشمالى وبـ«تعميرة» سيناء.
- كانت مصر تعانى من الأسلحة الفاسدة فأصبح كل شىء فاسداً إلا الأسلحة.
- عظيم أن نبحث عن رئيس جديد للجمهورية فى بلد لا يأتى فيه عضو المجلس المحلى إلا برغبة الحكومة.
- أكدت «الفيفا» أن مصر أصبحت فى «التاسع».. فاضل مباراة وتولد.
- تاريخياً فإن الإسكندر الأكبر لم يحصل على نصف الأرض بالقتال ولكن أعطاها له ابن خالته.
- كل شىء فى مصر «يُنسى» بعد حين لكن كل شىء فى مصر «يُسرق» فوراً.
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*الاحد 18 يوليو 2010*


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم السابع*




*دراسة على 500 من أطفال الشوارع لرصد إصابات الإيدز*

الأحد، 18 يوليو 2010 - 16:04










أطفال الشوارع عرضة للإصابة بالإيدز 
كتبت دانة الحديدى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أعلن أحمد عبد العليم، المدير التنفيذى لجمعية تعاون الأطفال الأهلية، أن الجمعية تستعد لإجراء دراسة حول الوضع الصحى فى مصر، خاصة فيما يتعلق بمرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة "الإيدز"، والفئات الأكثر عرضة للإصابة به، وذلك بالتعاون مع وزارة الصحة ومركز خدمات التنمية.

وأشار إلى أن الجزء الذى سيقوم به فريق العمل المشارك من الجمعية، والمكون من 8 أفراد، يتعلق بأطفال الشوارع، حيث إنهم يعدون من أكثر الفئات المعرضة للإصابة بالإيدز نتيجة لاستغلالهم فى تجارة المخدرات والدعارة، وسيتم إجراء الدراسة على 500 طفل وطفلة.

ومن المقرر أن يبدأ العمل بالدراسة بحلول شهر أغسطس القادم، على أن تنتهى فى سبتمبر من العام الحالى.


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*ما فوائد الشاى وما سلبيات الإفراط فى تناوله؟*

الأحد، 18 يوليو 2010 - 15:17










كوب من الشاى 
كتبت أمل علام 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يسأل قارئ: ما فوائد تناول الشاى، وما أضرار الإفراط فى تناوله؟

يقول الدكتور سعيد شلبى، أستاذ الجهاز الهضمى والكبد ورئيس قسم الطب التكميلى بالمركز القومى للبحوث: "هناك العديد من المشروبات نتناولها بصورة غير منتظمة، وأحيانا قد نواظب عليها قد يعجبنا طعمها، وقد نتعود عليها، ولكن هل لها من مردود فعال على صحتنا؟، هل تفيدنا أم تضرنا؟، هذا ما سوف نعرفه عندما نتناول الجوانب العلمية لبعضها". 

وإذا ما تحدثنا عن الشاى فهو المشروب الأول فى مصر والعالم العربى، ويمكن الحصول عليه من أوراق هذا النبات التى يتم فردها فى طبقات رفيعة على شبكة من السلك أو الخيش للتخلص من الماء الزائد، ثم توضع فى آلة دوارة لتفتيت الأوراق الجافة، ثم تنخل وتؤخذ القطع الصغيرة إلى عملية الأكسدة (التخمر) التى يفقد فيها الشاى اللون الأخضر، ويصبح داكن اللون، ثم يجفف فى أفران خاصة ويعبأ، والشاى الأخضر مشهور فى اليابان، وهنا تعامل الأوراق بالبخار لإيقاف تأثير ما بها من إنزيمات، ثم تجفف مباشرة فتظل محتفظة بالمادة الخضراء التى تكسبه اللون الأخضر.

فيحتوى الشاى على مواد فعالة مثل الكافيين والتانين وقليل من الثيوبرومين والثيوفيلين ومواد ملونة وزيوت طيارة وإنزيمات مؤكسدة، ومن فوائده أنه ينشط المراكز العصبية ومدر للبول بسيط وكثرة استخدامه تؤدى إلى الصداع وتنبيه عضلة القلب، ولا ينصح به للمرضى أصحاب المشاكل العصبية والاضطرابات النفسية والكافيين يذوب بسرعة، فلا ينصح بالغليان، والغليان يخرج التانين الذى يؤثر على المعدة.

والإفراط فى الشاى يؤدى إلى اضطرابات فى ضربات القلب وضيق فى التنفس والإمساك وفقدان الشهية والأرق واضطرابات الهضم ويمنع امتصاص الحديد.


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*منجم من الأعشاب نجهل قيمته الغذائية والدوائية*

الأحد، 18 يوليو 2010 - 13:18









 الدكتور سعيد شلبى أستاذ الجهاز الهضمى والكبد رئيس قسم الطب التكميلى بالمركز القومى للبحوث 
كتبت أمل علام 


http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يؤكد الدكتور سعيد شلبى أستاذ الجهاز الهضمى والكبد رئيس قسم الطب التكميلى بالمركز القومى للبحوث على أن هناك العديد من المشروبات التى نتناولها ولكن قد نجهل قيمتها الغذائية وفوائدها الصحية.

ومن هذه المشروبات: 
الزنجبيل 
يساعد على الهضم و ملين تليينا معتدلا و موسّع للأوعية الدموية وعلاج للنقرس ويفيد القولون العصبى إذا تم تناوله قبل الأكل ويستخدم لبحة الصوت ومقو ومطهر ويستخدم كتوابل مميزة ويفيد فى الأمراض الصدرية وليس للزنجبيل موانع للاستعمال حتى فى الحوامل.
وورد فى القرآن ( ويسقون فيها كأسا كان مزاجها زنجبيلا) وهناك حديث أبى سعيد الخدرى رضى الله عنه (أهدى ملك الروم الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم جرة زنجبيل فأطعم كل إنسان قطعه وأطعمنى قطعه)، ويحتوى الزنجبيل على أصماغ و راتنجات و نشا و زيت طيار مميز وراتنج زيتى غير طيار ( الجنجرين ) يعطى طعما لاذعا.

الكاكاو 
فيحتوى على الكافيين والثيوبرومين ومواد دهنية و بروتينات وهو مشروب مغذى ونسبة المواد الدهنية فيه عالية ولا ينصح به للرجال ؛ فهو يقلل الانتصاب، منه تصنع زبدة الكاكاو وهى مرطبة وتفيد فى تشققات حلمة الثدى و الفم و الشرج و يحذر استخدامه فى الأفراد الذين يعانون من حساسية الكاكاو و حالات زيادة نسبة دهون الدم .

الكركديه 
فهو يقوى عضلة القلب والمعدة و يذهب الحموضة و يمنع العطش، وهو قاتل للبكتيريا وخافض للضغط و الحرارة ومفيد فى حالات الربو الشعبى والسل ويقى من تصلب الشرايين و هو ملين خفيف، يجب عدم الإكثار من الكركديه نظرا لاحتوائه على نسبة عالية من أملاح الأكسالات و حتى يساعد على خفض ضغط الدم فيجب نقعه و ليس غليانه ثم تبريده.

الينسون 
من المشروبات المفيدة للجهاز التنفسى؛ فهو يطرد البلغم و يسكن السعال و الربو، وهو مفيد للجهاز الهضمى فيطرد الغازات و يسكن مغص الأطفال ويقوى الكبد و الطحال و الكلى و المبايض و لا يضعف الناحيتين الجنسية كما هو شائع عنه ؛ على عكس النعناع و هو ما لا يعرفه الكثيرون . أيضا يدر الطمث ويسكن آلامه وينشط الغدد ويسكن الصداع و الدوار و يفتت الحصى .

العرقسوس 
منشط للكبد و المرارة و هو مفيد فى حالة السعال الجاف و الربو و هو مدر للعرق و حليب الأم المرضعة. أيضا يخفض الحرارة و يمنع العطش و يفيد فى حالات ضغط الدم المنخفض و مضاد للجراثيم و مفيد فى بحة الصوت.

التمر هندى 
منشط للهضم و يزيل الحموضة و يمنع العطش و يخفض الحرارة و يمنع القىء و الغثيان و ينظم ضغط الدم و يفيد فى الصداع و ألم المرارة و الدوسنتاريا و التهاب الحلق.

مشروب الحلبة 
له فوائد عديدة و لو علم الناس ما فى الحلبة لاشتروها بوزنها ذهبا ؛ لأنها تدر البول و الطمث و العرق و تطرد البلغم و تهدئ السعال و تسكن الربو و التهاب اللوز و المغص و تقوى جنسيا و تفيد فى النحافة.

النعناع 
هو ذلك المقوى للمعدة و الكبد و البنكرياس و القلب. و هو فاتح للشهية و يطرد الديدان و الغازات و يسكن المغص و ألم الطمث و ضيق التنفس و الصداع و التهابات البلعوم و اللثة و مغص حصوة المرارة و يمنع الغثيان و السخونة و يوقف القىء.

الشاى الأخضر
يقوى القلب و يخفض الكوليسترول و يدر البول و يسهل العمل الذهنى والعضلى و يعمل على حرق الدهون .

مشروب الدوم 
يمنع العطش و يزيل التهابات المثانة و البول وهو خافض لضغط الدم و السكر.

عصير الليمون
يقاوم الطعام الفاسد و يقوى اللثة و الهضم و يفتح الشهية و يدر البول و يخفض الحرارة ويذيب الدهون و ينظم الضغط يقى من أمراض البروستاتا و تصلب الشرايين و الصداع و الدوالى و حب الشباب و يسكن الدوار و يقوى القلب و يقتل ميكروبات و طفيليات الأمعاء و يقهر السمنة و مضاد للنمش و البقع و يزيل صفرة الأسنان. 

مشروب الخروب 
يزيل الحموضة و يفيد فى الدوسنتاريا و يعالج الإسهال و خاصة فى الرضع و يسكن المغص و الربو و يخفض الحرارة و يطرد الديدان و مفيد لمرضى السكر.

مشروب البابونج 
يطرد الغازات و ينشط الهضم و يسكن التهابات الجهاز الهضمى و السعال و آلام المبايض و خافض للحرارة و ينشط الكلى و يزيل تورم الجفون موضعيا وهو جيد للبشرة الدهنية موضعيا .

مشروب البردقوش 
يزيل الأرق و يطرد الغازات و البلغم و يسكن السعال و الربو و يفتح الشهية و ملين و مسكن للمغص و ينظم الطمث و الضغط و يهدئ الأعصاب و هو مطهر جيد للجروح والأكزيما موضعيا وهو مفيد لمشاكل الشعر .

مشروب الكراوية 
تطرد الغازات و الحموضة و الديدان و البلغم و تمنع القىء و تسكن السعال و الربو و آلام المبيض و المغص المعوى و آلام المفاصل و تدر البول و تهدئ الرضع و تقوى القلب و المعدة و مضادة للتشنج .

مشروب الشمر
يطرد الغازات و يفتح الشهية و يقوى الهضم و يسكن السعال و الربو والتشنج خاصة للرضع و يدر البول و الحليب للأم المرضعة وينظم الطمث و يخفف آلامه و يعتبر مقوى عام مثل الينسون . 

مشروب الشيح 
أشهره البلدى و الخراسانى و هو مفيد فى التخلص من الديدان و هو طارد للبلغم و يقضى على الزغطة ويفيد فى أوجاع الظهر و الفخذين . 

مشروب الشعير الناعم
(التلبينه) مدره للبول و تذهب الحزن و تنشط الكبد و تخفض السكر وتنقص الوزن و الضغط و الدهون وهى تقى من الجلطة و تقوى المعدة و المناعة و تزيل التهاب الأذن و تفتت الحصى و تعطى الإحساس بالشبع .


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*هل الأرز والسكر يزيدان الوزن؟*

الأحد، 18 يوليو 2010 - 12:24








كتبت أسماء عبد العزيز 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يسأل قارئ أتناول الأرز والحلويات المليئة بالسكر باستمرار وقد لاحظت زيادة وزنى، وأود معرفة هل طبيعة تلك المواد تزيد الوزن؟ 

يجيب على هذا التساؤل دكتور هانى كمال استشارى السمنة والتغذية قائلا هذا الاعتقاد غير دقيق فالأرز شأنه شأن أى مواد نشوية وهناك طريقة صحيحة لتناوله تتركز فى التخلص من ماء الأرز بعد الغلية الأولى ثم إضافه ماء مغلى جديد للتخلص من معظم المواد النشوية منه وبالتالى يصبح الأرز قليل النشويات.

والكرش يحدث نتيجة ضعف عضلات البطن وقلة الحركة والرياضة أما بالنسبة للسكر فتناوله لا يؤدى للسمنة فالحلويات تعطى 10 % من السعرات الحرارية التى يتناولها الشخص أى أن 90 % من السعرات الحرارية يأخذها الشخص من الأغذيه الأخرى ولكن دائما ينصح بعدم الاكثار فى تناول الحلويات.


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*ما علاج تآكل اللثة وسقوط الأسنان؟ *

الأحد، 18 يوليو 2010 - 08:57







 السكر يؤدى لتآكل عظام الفك 
كتبت أمل علام
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أنا شاب عندى 28 سنة وأعيش فى الإمارات وأسنانى جيدة ولكننى أعانى من مشكلة فى اللثة والعظام، حيث إن اللثة والعظام تتآكل، ولذلك اضطررت أن أخلع سنتين أماميتين ليس لأنهما كانا يؤلماننى ولكن من أجل تخلخل هذه الأسنان، لذلك أريد أن أعرف هل زراعة الأسنان تفيد فى حالتى وهل هناك وسيلة لتقوية العظام من أجل المحافظة على باقى الأسنان؟ 

تجيب الدكتورة منى رياض أستاذ العلاج التحفظى بكلية طب الفم والأسنان جامعة القاهرة قائلة: لابد من استشارة الطبيب المتخصص فى علاج الأمراض الباطنية والسكر وإجراء التحاليل لقياس مستوى السكر فى الدم، لأنه من الأسباب الأساسية فى تآكل العظام والتهاب اللثة هو ارتفاع مستوى السكر فى الدم وزراعة الأسنان ليس أمامها أى معوقات حتى لمريض السكر شريطة أن يحافظ على المستوى الطبيعى للسكر فى الدم ولابد بعد ذلك أن يذهب إلى طبيب الأسنان ويقوم بعمل أشعة ثلاثية الأبعاد على الفكين لقياس سمك وطول العظام ولو أن المريض يعانى من أى التهابات فى اللثة وتركها فإن ذلك يؤدى أيضا إلى تآكل فى عظام الفك، بالإضافة إلى الترسبات الجيرية فإذا كان يعانى من أى التهابات فعليه أن يقوم بعلاجها حتى لا يتآكل عظام الفك لأنها من الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى تآكل العظام بالإضافة إلى مرض السكر إذا كان مستواه مرتفعا فى الدم.


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*القرفة مليِّنة وطاردة للغازات وفاتحة للشهية *

الأحد، 18 يوليو 2010 - 08:26








للقرفة فوائد كثيرة فهى ملينة وطاردة للغازات وفاتحة للشهية 
كتبت أمل علام 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يتحدث الدكتور سعيد شلبى أستاذ الجهاز الهضمى والكبد رئيس قسم الطب التكميلى بالمركز القومى للبحوث عن فوائد مشروب القرفة قائلا: القرفة هى قشور نباتيه حلوة الطعم، حريفة المذاق، لها رائحة عطرية جميلة ويفضل مشروبها مخففا، حتى لا يؤثر التانين على أغشية الجهاز الهضمى.

تحتوى القرفة على التانين وزيوت طيارة ومواد ملونة والدهيد السناميكى (مدر للبول).

وللقرفة فوائد كثيرة فهى ملينة وطاردة للغازات وفاتحة للشهية ومدرة للبول، تخلط بالعسل لعلاج السعال المزمن ونزلات البرد وتفيد فى آلام الكلى وتنبه أعصاب التذوق فى الفم واللسان وتساعد فى الهضم وتفيد فى علاج الربو وقابضة فى الإسهال وتنبه الرحم ولهذا لا تفضل فى الحوامل. 

والقرفة أنواع فمنها الحقيقية وتتميز قشورها بالشكل الملتوى وتجنى قشور هذه الأشجار بعد 5 سنوات فى سيلان والصين والهند، أما المناطق الرطبة فبعد 9 سنوات، أما القرفة الخشبية فتوجد فى الصين والهند وسومطرة، وهى تحتوى على 1-2% زيوت طيارة وتستعمل كمادة عطرية ولها تأثير قابض، أما القرفة القرنفلية (الدارصينى) ففيها زيوت طيارة 0,5- 1,2% وراتنج وتانين ومواد طاردة للغازات.


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*فيتامين (د) يقاوم الإصابة بالشلل الرعاش*

الأحد، 18 يوليو 2010 - 01:05








فيتامين (د) يقاوم الشلل الرعاش 
واشنطن (أ.ش.أ)
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
أظهرت دراسة طبية حديثة أن ارتفاع معدل فيتامين (د) فى الجسم قد يساهم بصورة كبيرة فى خفض فرص الإصابة بالشلل الرعاش.

ويرى الباحثون أن هذه النتائج قد تشكل خطوة مهمة فى مجال الوقاية من مرض شلل الرعاش الذى يعوق الإنسان عن ممارسة روتين حياته بصورة طبيعية ومراقبة أى نقص فى هذا الفيتامين المهم كأحد الطرق لمحاربة شلل الرعاش.

وكانت الأبحاث أجريت على ما يقرب من 3173 شخصاً تراوحت أعمارهم ما بين الخمسين إلى 79 عاماً ممن لم يعانوا من الشلل الرعاش عند بدء الدراسة.

وأوضحت المتابعة أن الأشخاص الذين عانوا من نقص فى فيتامين (د) ارتفعت بينهم بنسبة 67% فرص الإصابة بالشلل الرعاش مقارنة بالأشخاص الذين تمتعوا باستقرار مستوى هذا الفيتامين لديهم.


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*الفكرة دية جميلة اوى *
*ربنا يعوض تعبك *​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*كيف يمكن تشخيص ارتفاع ضغط الدم؟*

السبت، 17 يوليو 2010 - 19:02













 الدكتورة إيناس شلتوت أستاذ أمراض الباطنة 
كتبت عفاف السيد 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة: ما تشخيص مرض ضغط الدم بدقة ومتى تكون خطورة المرض؟
تجيب على السؤال الدكتورة إيناس شلتوت أستاذ الأمراض الباطنة بطب القاهرة قائلة: يعتبر ضغط الدم طبيعيا إذا كان أقل من 140/ 90 وإذا كانت القراءة الصغرى من 90 – 104 كان ارتفاع الضغط بسيطا إذا كانت القراءة الصغرى من 105-114كان ارتفاع الضغط متوسطا والقراءة أكثر من 115 يشخصها الطبيب كارتفاع شديد فى ضغط الدم ومن هذا الرقم تبدأ الخطورة.

ولا يوجد سبب واضح فى%95 من الحالات، أما %5 من الحالات لها أسباب مرضية، ومن الممكن شفاء المريض حين الاكتشاف المبكر للمرض.

وقد يكون ارتفاع ضغط الدم بسبب أمراض الكلى مثل الالتهابات المزمنة بالكلى وتأثير مرض السكر عليها وتضخم الحوض الكلوى، والذى يحدث غالبا نتيجة وجود حصوات به، وأمراض الأوعية الدموية ومرض الذئبة الحمراء، وأمراض الغدد الصماء تؤدى إلى ارتفاع ضغط الدم مثل بعض أمراض الغدة الكظرية وأورامها.


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*الدستور*





الطقس مائل للحرارة الاثنين



يتوقع خبراء الأرصاد الجوية أن يسود البلاد الاثنين طقس مائل للحرارة رطب على السواحل الشمالية ، حار رطب على الوجه البحرى والقاهرة، شديد الحرارة جنوبا نهارا معتدل ليلا.
كما تظهر السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على السواحل الشمالية وتقل الرؤية فى الشبورة المائية والشوائب العالقة شمالا ، والرياح أغلبها شمالية شرقية خفيفة إلى معتدلة تنشط على البحر الأحمر وخليج السويس مما يؤدى إلى اضطراب الملاحة البحرية هناك .
ومن المتوقع أن تكون حالة البحر المتوسط معتدل ، والبحر الأحمر معتدل إلى مضطرب وارتفاع الموج فى البحر المتوسط ما بين متر إلى مترين ، والبحر الأحمر ما بين مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار ، ويتعرض البحر المتوسط لرياح شمالية غربية والبحر الأحمر لرياح شمالية شرقية.
وتصل درجة الحرارة العظمى في القاهرة إلى 36 فيما تقف الصغرى عند 25، بينما تصل الكبرى في الإسكندرية إلى 31 والصغرى 24.


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

يوسف سيدهم





منذ نحو عام مضي تحقق حلم سكان العاصمة في سيارات أجرة حديثة نظيفة آمنة بها عدادات لاحتساب تعريفة الركوب بناء علي معايير تناسب أوضاع السوق ويرتضيها كل من الراكب والسائق... وكان ذلك من المشروعات الإصلاحية الرائدة التي طال انتظارها بعد أن كانت سيارات الأجرة التي تمرح في شوارع القاهرة مضرب المثل في قدمها وتهرؤها وتهديدها لحياة كل من راكبيها وجيرانها علي الطريق، حتي إن واحداً من الأسباب التي أشيع أن فرصة مصر في استضافة مونديال2010 - الذي عايشنا أحداثه في جنوب أفريقيا - قد تحطمت بسببه كان الشارع المصري بمواصلاته العامة وسيارات لأجرة الكارثية التي تمرح فيه!!
كما أن سيارات الأجرة القديمة التي يشار إليها الآن بأنها السيارات ذات اللونين الأسود والأبيض كانت متمردة علي تعريفة الركوب، فبالرغم من أنها كانت مجهزة بالعدادات الخاصة باحتساب التعريفة، فإنها كانت مصابة بالداء الرسمي المصري وهو السكوت علي معيار التعريفة السابق تحديده منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات دون إعادة تقييم أو تقويم حتي بات ذلك المعيار غير مواكب لتكاليف التشغيل ولا لأعباء المعيشة وتمرد عليه السائقون وأصبحوا يحتكمون للاتفاق المباشر بينهم وبين الركاب علي مقابل المسافة المقطوعة، الأمر الذي كان يرضخ له بعض الركاب ويعترض عليه البعض الآخر حتي بات مشهداً مألوفاً في شوارعنا الشجار بين الراكب والسائق علي تعريفة الركوب!!
ظهرت علي استحياء، ثم انتشرت تدريجيا سيارات الأجرة بيضاء اللون وعرفها سكان العاصمة علي أنها وليدة مشروع تحديث تاكسي العاصمة، وبعد أن كانوا متوجسين منها معتقدين أنها سوف تسحب من جيوبهم مبالغ تفوق ما تعودوا أن يدفعوها اكتشفوا أنهم كانوا ضحايا لسائقي سيارات الأجرة القديمة-سوداء وبيضاء اللون- الذين كانوا يبالغون كثيراً في تقدير القيمة المطلوبة، وتبين لهم أن عدادات السيارات الحديثة أقل نهماً في احتساب القيمة وأقل شراهة في المقابل المطلوب...فتحول الأمر إلي أن المواطن الذي يقف في الطريق انتظاراً لسيارة أجرة يدع أكثر من سيارة قديمة تمر حتي تأتي واحدة بيضاء حديثة فيركبها مطمئنًا إلي كل من متانتها وصلاحيتها الفنية وإلي عدالة قيمة التعريفة التي سوف يدفعها.
هذا الواقع الجديد ظاهره طيب لكن باطنه ظالم، لأن الأصل في مشروع تحديث تاكسي العاصمة القضاء علي جيل قديم متهالك من سيارات الأجرة وإحلال سيارات حديثة بدلا منها، وذلك تم بدرجة ملحوظة أو لعله في سبيله إلي إخراج سائر سيارات الأجرة القديمة فعلاً من الخدمة، لكن أن يتم الاقتصار علي تركيب العدادات ذات التعريفة المعدلة بالسيارات الجديدة البيضاء فقط، فذلك يمثل شكلاً من أشكال الظلم والتفرقة العنصرية غير المبررة في سيارات الأجرة.
ركبت سيارة أجرة ذات اللونين الأسود والأبيض منذ أسبوعين ووجدتها تنتمي إلي الطرازات الحديثة وحالتها الفنية جيدة جداً علاوة علي اهتمام سائقها بها فيما يخص السلامة والنظافة، وعندما أعربت له عن إعجابي بسيارته وجدته يجأر بالشكوي ويتظلم من الواقع الجديد الذي يجعله ملفوظاً مرفوضاً من الجمهور مقارنة بسيارات الأجرة بيضاء اللون!!...وسألته: لكن سيارتك لا غبار عليها، عيبها الوحيد عدم وجود العداد الحديث لاحتساب تعريفة الركوب، وأصارحك القول إنني ما أقدمت علي الركوب معك سوي لأنني أعرف مقابل المسار الذي سأقطعه، لماذا لا تتقدم بطلب تركيب العداد الجديد في سيارتك؟...وكأني نكأت جرحاً يفيض مرارة وألما، فإذا بالسائق ينفجر متظلما: غير مسموح بذلك، العداد الجديد مقصور علي سيارات الأجرة البيضاء ولا نستطيع نحن أصحاب سيارات الأجرة السوداء والبيضاء التقدم لتركيبه، وكأن الأجهزة المسئولة تتشفي في عقابنا علي ذنب لم نرتكبه، فكيف يستقيم، أن تجري في شوارع القاهرة سيارات أجرة مختلفة الألوان ومختلفة التعريفة؟ واحدة قديمة لها تعريفة عفي عليها الزمن ولا يتم تطبيقها عمليًا، وواحدة حديثة لها تعريفة مناسبة تفي السيارة والسائق تكاليف الخدمة وهامش الربح الذي يرتزقه؟
الحقيقة أنني لم أستطع تفهم أو ابتلاع هذا الخلل المتروك في عالم سيارات الأجرة القاهرية، فطالما استوفت السيارة معايير الصلاحية الفنية والأمان فمن حقها تركيب عداد احتساب التعريفة طبقا للمعايير المعدلة الحديثة، خاصة وأنني علمت أن اللون الأبيض لسيارات الأجرة الحديثة ليس علامة علي أنها السيارات المعتمدة فنياً وحدها إنما هو اللون الدال علي أنها تنتمي إلي الجيل الجديد لمشروع تحديث تاكسي العاصمة...فلماذا إذاً التفرقة العنصرية بين سيارات الأجرة فيما يخص عدادات التعريفة؟ الأمر الذي جعل منها سيارات درجة أولي وسيارات درجة ثانية، وهناك قضية أخيرة في هذا الخصوص يجب ألا تغيب عن ذهن المسئولين وهي ضرورة تطبيق سياسة واعية دورية لإعادة تقييم معايير احتساب تعريفة عداد التاكسي الأبيض نفسه- وليكن ذلك كل عامين علي أكثر تقدير- حتي تضمن مواكبة تلك التعريفة لتغيرات السوق ومستوي المعيشة، وحتي لا نفاجأ بعد فترة وجيزة من الآن بأن سائقي سيارات الأجرة البيضاء قد أوقفوا عداداتهم وبدأوا تقدير القيمة حسبما يتراءي لهم ويتشاجرون حولها مع الركاب!!!!


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

المصرى اليوم 


*تنسيق «سنة الفراغ» ينتهى اليوم.. والنتيجة بعد يومين.. وأخطاء «الرغبات» مستمرة*

* كتب *  أبوالسعود محمد وأحمد البحيرى    ١٨/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠ينتهى مكتب تنسيق القبول بالجامعات، اليوم من تسجيل رغبات طلاب الثانوية العامة «سنة الفراغ»، بحد أدنى ٥٠% فى مرحلة واحدة استغرقت ٥ أيام، وتعلن النتيجة بعد غد الثلاثاء، وتوضح المؤشرات الأولية عدد الطلاب المقبولين بكل قطاع من القطاعات الجامعية فى السنوات الماضية. 
كما توضح المؤشرات قبول ما بين ٤٠٠ و٤٥٠ طالباً بكلية الطب، وبين ١٠٠ و١٢٥ بكلية طب الأسنان، وبين ٦٠ و٧٠ بكلية العلاج الطبيعى، وبين ٥٠٠ و٥٥٠ بكلية الصيدلة، و١٠٠٠ بكلية الهندسة من الشعبة العلمية، و١٥ «علمى» و٥٠ طالب «أدبى» بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية، و١٠ «علمى» و٥٠ «أدبى» بكلية الإعلام، و٢٥ طالب «علمى» و١٨٠ «أدبى» بكلية الألسن.
 وشهد مكتب التنسيق ارتباكا شديدا فى المقر الرئيسى والمحافظات خلال اليومين الماضيين، بسبب رفض برنامج التنسيق الإلكترونى قبول تسجيل رغبة «الطب البشرى» للطلاب الحاصلين على أقل من ٩٣%، ورغبة «الهندسة» للطلاب الحاصلين على أقل من ٨٨%، كما لم يقبل برنامج التنسيق تسجيل رغبات الحاصلين على أقل من ٧٠% فى الكليات، واكتفى بقبولها فى المعاهد، ولم يقبل الحاصلين على أقل من ٦٠% إلا فى «التعليم المفتوح»، بينما لم تظهر رغبة الصيدلة لأحد الطلاب الحاصلين على ٩٢%، فى الوقت الذى ظهرت فيه لطالب آخر حاصل على ٩١.٥%.



*اليوم نهاية تنسيق قبول طلاب «سنة الفراغ» بالجامعات والمعاهد.. والنتيجة الثلاثاء*

* كتب *  أبوالسعود محمد، والمحافظات محمد خليل وسحر الحمدانى ومحمد مجلى    ١٨/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠ينهى مكتب تنسيق القبول بالجامعات، أعمال تسجيل رغبات طلاب الثانوية العامة «سنة الفراغ» اليوم، بحد أدنى ٥٠% فى مرحلة واحدة استغرقت ٥ أيام. فيما تعلن النتيجة بعد غد الثلاثاء.
وكشفت المصادر أن توزيع الطلاب بالجامعات هذا العام سيتم بقبول نسبة ٧% فقط من عدد الطلاب المقبولين بكل قطاع من القطاعات الجامعية فى السنوات الماضية. 
توضح المؤشرات قبول من ٤٠٠ إلى ٤٥٠ طالباً بكلية الطب، ومن ١٠٠ إلى ١٢٥ طالباً بكلية طب الأسنان، ومن ٦٠ طالباً إلى ٧٠ طالباً بكلية العلاج الطبيعى، ومن ٥٠٠ إلى ٥٥٠ طالباً بكلية الصيدلة، ١٠٠٠ طالب بكلية الهندسة من الشعبة العلمية، و١٥ طالباً علمياً و٥٠ طالباً أدبياً بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية، و١٠ طلاب علمى و٥٠ طالباً أدبياً بكلية الإعلام، و٢٥ طالباً علمى و١٨٠ طالباً أدبياً بكلية الألسن.
وشهد مكتب التنسيق، ارتباكا شديدا فى المقر الرئيسى والمحافظات بين الطلاب، الذين تقدموا لتسجيل رغباتهم خلال اليومين الماضيين، بسبب رفض برنامج التنسيق الإلكترونى قبول تسجيل رغبة «الطب البشرى»، للطلاب الحاصلين على أقل من ٩٣%، ورغبة «الهندسة» للطلاب الحاصلين على أقل من ٨٨%، كما لم يقبل برنامج التنسيق تسجيل رغبات الطلاب الحاصلين على أقل من ٧٠% فى الكليات، واكتفى بقبولها فى المعاهد، ولم يقبل الحاصلين على أقل من ٦٠% إلا فى «التعليم المفتوح»، بينما لم تظهر رغبة الصيدلة لأحد الطلاب الحاصلين على ٩٢%، فى الوقت الذى ظهرت فيه لطالب آخر حاصل على ٩١.٥% .
واتهم الطلاب مكتب التنسيق بعدم توفير الفرص لهم، مشيرين إلى تخوفهم من اختيار الطلاب للكليات بأولوية تسجيل الرغبات.
كما شكا الطلاب من تكرار الأخطاء فى الأرقام القومية والسرية، التى يدخلون بها على موقع التنسيق الإلكترونى، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى تكدس الطلبة وتعطيل بعض الأجهزة، خاصة فى جامعات الإسكندرية والمنصورة وأسيوط وبنها.
من جانبه، قال عبدالحميد سلامة، وكيل أول وزارة التعليم العالى والمشرف العام على التنسيق، إن مكتب التنسيق حدد مرحلة واحدة للتنسيق لكل الطلاب مرة واحدة، بينما وضع ٣ شرائح لقبول المجاميع على برنامج التنسيق الالكترونى، بحيث يقبل التنسيق الطلاب حسب الحد الأدنى لكل شريحة من الشرائح الثلاث. وأضاف أن انتهاء التنسيق سيكون الساعة السابعة مساء اليوم، على أن تعلن نتيجة المرحلة الثلاثاء أو الأربعاء المقبلين. وأشار إلى أنه سيتم فتح باب تحويلات «تقليل الاغتراب» بعد ظهور نتيجة المرحلة مباشرة فى حدود النسبة التى يحددها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات، موضحا أن الغرض الأساسى من التحويلات تقليل اغتراب الطالب بعد ترشحه عن طريق مكتب التنسيق وليس تعديل الترشيح أو إعادة التنسيق مرة أخرى.
وقال سلامة إن التحويل سيكون إلى المنطقة الجغرافية الأولى للطالب وليس إلى أى منطقة أخرى، وأن عملية التحويل تنقسم إلى نوعين، القسم الأول هو التحويل إلى كلية غير مناظرة، حيث يسمح للطالب الذى تم ترشيحه فى عملية التنسيق فى كلية ما خارج أو داخل منطقته الجغرافية «أ»، بالتقدم للتحويل إلى كلية غير مناظرة فى منطقته الجغرافية «أ» فقط، بشرط حصوله على الحد الأدنى لمجموع الدرجات الذى قبلته الكلية المطلوب التحويل إليها، وبشرط استيفاء باقى قواعد القبول بالكلية مثل النجاح فى اختبارات القدرات إن وجدت، وبشرط أن يكون مجموعه مستوفى الحد الأدنى للكلية المراد التحويل إليها.
وأضاف: أما التحويل لكلية مناظرة، فيتم قبوله فى حدود النسبة المئوية التى حددها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات، وطبقاً للإمكانيات الاستيعابية للكليات، ويسمح للطالب الذى رشح فى كلية ما خارج منطقته الجغرافية «أ»، بالتقدم للتحويل إلى كلية مناظرة فى منطقته الجغرافية «أ» فقط.
وأشار إلى أنه فى حالة وجود أكثر من كلية مناظرة فى النطاق الجغرافى «أ»، يسمح للطالب الذى رشح لكلية داخل أو خارج النطاق الجغرافى، «أ» باختيار أى عدد من الكليات فى نطاق منطقته الجغرافية «أ» طبقاً لرغباته، ويتم تحديد إمكانية التحويل للكليات داخل النطاق الجغرافى طبقا للأعداد والطاقة الاستيعابية للكليات، وترتيب الطالب بين الطلاب الراغبين للتحويل والطاقة الاستيعابية للكليات فى النطاق الجغرافى «أ» للطالب، على أن يتم ترتيب الطلاب وفقا للمجموع.


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*«الأرصاد» تتوقع ارتفاع درجات الحرارة بالمحافظات ونشاطاً للعواصف فى الصعيد الأسبوع الجارى*

* كتب *  يوسف العومى ووكالات الأنباء، والمحافظات ــ محمد السيد سليمان وعلى الطيرى ومحمود الجعفرى    ١٨/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

تصوير- محمود الجعفرى
عواصف ترابية فى أسوان لليوم التانى 

توقعت هيئة الأرصاد الجوية، أمس، أن تستمر درجات الحرارة فى تسجيل ارتفاعات قياسية مع زيادة فى نسبة الرطوبة بمعظم أنحاء الجمهورية حتى نهاية الأسبوع الجارى، وحذرت الهيئة من نشاط الرياح المثيرة للرمال والأتربة والتى تصل لحد العاصفة وتؤدى إلى انخفاض معدل الرؤية على معظم الطرق فى أقصى صعيد مصر لأقل من ١٠٠٠ متر خلال الأيام المقبلة.
 وقال وحيد سعودى، مدير مركز التحاليل الرئيسى بهيئة الأرصاد الجوية، إن محافظات جنوب الصعيد ستتعرض لليوم الثالث على التوالى لحالات عدم الاستقرار فى الأحوال الجوية، اليوم، بسبب نشاط الرياح المثيرة للرمال والأتربة، مشيراً إلى احتمال سقوط الأمطار بسبب انتقال كميات كبيرة من السحب من المناطق الاستوائية إلى جنوب الصعيد تتخللها أحياناً بعض السحب الرعدية. وتسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية فى إغلاق مطارى أسوان وأبوسمبل وبعض الطرق لعدة ساعات، ومن المتوقع أن يتعرض المطاران لإغلاقات متقطعة خلال الأيام المقبلة بالتزامن مع هبوب العواصف.
وأعلنت محافظة أسوان رفع درجة الاستعداد فى جميع الأجهزة الخدمية والدفاع المدنى والكهرباء، وحذرت إدارة المرور قائدى السيارات وطالبتهم بتوخى الحذر أثناء القيادة على الطرق السريعة، فيما شهدت مناطق حلايب وشلاتين وأبو رماد بمحافظة البحر الأحمر ارتفاعاً شديداً فى درجة الحرارة واختفاء لأشعة الشمس بسبب الشبورة، 
فى سياق متصل، ذكر تحليل قومى أمريكى بشأن المناخ أن العالم يشهد حالياً «أشد السنوات حرارة»، وهو ما أدى إلى انتشار الجفاف فى جميع أنحاء العالم، إلى جانب تسجيل درجات الحرارة ارتفاعات غير طبيعية فى مناطق واسعة من كندا وأفريقيا والمحيطات الاستوائية، وقال رئيس قسم تحاليل المناخ فى المركز الاتحادى القومى للبيانات المناخية، جاى لوريمور إن درجات الحرارة فى الشهور الستة الأولى من العام الجارى كانت أعلى من نظيرتها التى سجلت عام ٢٠٠٨ بواقع ٠.٠٣ درجة فهرنهايت.


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*منطقة رد الفعل*

*بقلم* جلال عامر ١٨/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠



أستطيع أن أبقى تحت سطح «الأرض» ثلاث دقائق وتحت سطح «الماء» دقيقتين وتحت سطح «القسم» دقيقة واحدة وأؤمن بالدور الاجتماعى لرجال الأعمال فى الزواج من السكرتيرات عند المحامى «عرفى» والزواج من الفنانات عند المأذون «شرعى» وقد قرأت لأحدهم نداءً فى الصحف يشكو فيه من إغلاق مصنعه الذى يعمل فيه ثلاثة مهندسين وأحد عشر عاملاً يعولون ثلاثة ملايين مواطن ولا أعرف كيف تكون الأسرة الواحدة مكونة من ربع مليون مواطن إلا إذا كانت أسرة تحرير «الأهرام» ولو حضرتك «شاحن» ومعاك رصيد اطلب لى «ليمون» أو اطلب لى «المطافئ» 
فنحن أمة واحدة تنقسم إلى عدة بنوك وإذا كانت حصة مصر (٥٥) ملياراً ونصف فإن بنكاً واحداً أعفى «رامى لكح» من مليار ونصف دون أن يستأذن إثيوبيا ففى بلادنا كل من معه «قرشين» يرشح نفسه وكل من معه «قرش» يشترى «معسل» لذلك يهرب الطلبة من القسم العلمى ويهرب رجال الأعمال من المطار.. ففى بلادنا ندلل المستثمرين ونحارب المرشحين وتجرى الانتخابات لنعرف بعدها من «الفائز» ومن «المحبوس».. 
وعندما رشح «تشرشل» نفسه وعد الناخبين ببناء (٣٠٠) ألف وحدة سكنية فى أربع سنوات، فقال زعيم المعارضة إن «تشرشل» احتاج إلى خمس سنوات لبناء جدار حول بيته الريفى فانتقل «تشرشل» من منطقة الفعل إلى منطقة الدفاع عن نفسه ورد الفعل فسقط وقد نجحوا فى نقل «البرادعى» إلى منطقة رد الفعل ليرمح الرجل من شارع إلى شارع، ومن رصيف إلى رصيف جرياً وراء الأحداث مثل مراسلى التليفزيون ولم يعد صانعاً لها ولم يتبق إلا أن يطلبوا منه أن يقف أمام شباك القصر ليغنى «شحات الغرام».. 
فى مصر كل من يعمل فى السياسة يعملوا له قضية «تموين» لينتقل من الدفاع عن الوطن إلى الدفاع عن نفسه.. وعندما سمع «التيحى» بخلافات «الجمعية» قال (مع احترامى للجميع كيف تتغير عمارة فيها فراخ السطوح تخشى من السقوط فى المنور وفراخ المنور تخشى من الخروج للشارع وفراخ الجمعية مجمدة).. فغضبت «الباتعة» وقالت له (احنا مش فراخ يا حرامى الفراخ فاكر لما طالبت ربات البيوت بمقاطعة الانتخابات وطالبت المرشحين بمقاطعة اللحمة).. ويقول الوزير «محمود محيى الدين» (اللى مش عاجبه تسوية رامى لكح مع البنوك يلجأ للقضاء).. أو يضرب دماغه فى الحيط أو يستدعى مخبراً يضربها له.


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 يوليو 2010)

اخبار اكثر من رااااااائعة
مرسي جداااااا ليكم
ربنا يبارك تعبكم​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اخبار اكثر من رااااااائعة
> 
> مرسي جداااااا ليكم
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبكم​


 

:download:

شكرا ارق ملكة عراقية


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

*الاثنين 19 يوليو 2010*

*اليوم السابع* 




*مقتل50شخصاً فى اصطدام قطارين بشرق الهند*

الإثنين، 19 يوليو 2010 - 09:52









 توقعات بارتفاع عدد الضحايا 
كالكوتا (أ.ف.ب) 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
قتل أكثر من 50 شخصا فى حادث اصطدام بين قطارين فى وقت مبكر الاثنين فى ولاية البنغال الغربية بشرق الهند ويخشى ارتفاع عدد الضحايا لأن العديد من الركاب لا يزالون عالقين بين الركام بحسب مسئولين.

وأعلن هميون كبير أحد المسئولين فى الشرطة فى اتصال هاتفى مع وكالة فرانس برس من مكان الحادث "لقد تجاوزت الحصيلة الخمسين قتيلا، لا نزال نحاول انتشال الجثث من العربات".






وكان متحدث باسم إدارة السكة الحديد يدعى انيل ساكسينا قال لوكالة فرانس برس فى وقت سابق إنه تم سحب 48 جثة من الركام مضيفا أنه يتوقع "ارتفاع عدد القتلى".

واصطدم قطار سريع كان متوجها فى وقت مبكر الاثنين إلى كالكوتا بمؤخرة قطار آخر متوقف فى محطة بمحافظة بيربوم على بعد حوالى 200 كلم شمال عاصمة الولاية.

ودفعت قوة الاصطدام بإحدى عربات مؤخر القطار عاليا فى الهواء حيث علقت على جسر فوق السكك الحديد.






ولا يزال المسعفون يساعدهم بعض المارة يحاولون انتشال جثث أو ركاب مصابين بجروح خطيرة من ركام المقصورات، ولم تتوفر أى معلومات حول أسباب الاصطدام.

وغالبية الضحايا كانوا فى مؤخرة القطار داخل عربات حيث المقاعد غير مرقمة وغالبا ما تكون مكتظة.

من جهته، أوضح سونيل بانرجى المسؤول المحلى فى السكة الحديد لفرانس برس أن "الركاب الذين قضوا كانوا يسافرون فى مقصورات من دون حجز مسبق. لا نملك أسماءهم ولا معلومات أساسية (عنهم) لإبلاغ ذويهم". وأضاف "تمت الاستعانة بقطارات إسعاف من كالكوتا".






ويأتى هذا الحادث بعد أقل من شهرين على خروج قطار عن سكته فى رحلة بين كالكوتا وبومباى ما أدى إلى مقتل نحو 150 شخصا.

وقالت السلطات يومها إن الحادث عملية تخريب من تدبير حركة التمرد الماوية التى تنشط فى مناطق عدة من البلاد.

وتنقل السكك الحديد التى تديرها الدولة 18مليون شخص يوميا فى الهند، ولا تزال وسيلة النقل الرئيسية للمسافات البعيدة فى هذه البلاد المترامية الأطراف وذلك رغم المنافسة الشديدة لشركات خاصة للنقل الجوى.

ويحصى سنويا نحو 300 حادث فى السكك الحديد وأوقعت حوادث سابقة مئات القتلى.


ففى العام 1995 قتل أكثر من 300 شخص فى اصطدام بالقرب من أغرا الشهيرة بصرح تاج محل.

ويعود أسوأ حادث إلى العام 1981 عندما هوى قطار خرج عن سكته فى نهر فى ولاية بيهار (شرق) مما أدى إلى مقتل 800 شخص.


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

*وقف العمل بالتوقيت الصيفى خلال شهر رمضان*

الإثنين، 19 يوليو 2010 - 15:35








رئيس الوزراء الدكتور أحمد نظيف 
(أ.ش.أ)
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
قرر مجلس الوزراء وقف العمل بالتوقيت الصيفى خلال شهر رمضان المعظم، بحيث يتم تأخير الساعة لمدة ساعة واحدة بنهاية يوم الثلاثاء، الموافق 10 أغسطس 2010، على أن يبدأ العمل بالتوقيت الشتوى مع بداية يوم الأربعاء الموافق 11 أغسطس 2010 .

صرح الدكتور مجدى راضى المتحدث الرسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء بأنه تقرر أن يستأنف العمل بالتوقيت الصيفى مرة أخرى بعد انتهاء شهر رمضان بنهاية يوم الخميس الموافق 9 سبتمبر 2010 ، وذلك بتقديم الساعة لمدة ساعة واحدة مع بداية يوم الجمعة الموافق 10 سبتمبر 2010 .

كما يستمر العمل بالتوقيت الصيفى طبقا لنص القانون حتى نهاية يوم الخميس الأخير من شهر سبتمبر الموافق 30 سبتمبر 2010 ، ويعود العمل بالتوقيت الشتوى مع بداية يوم الجمعة الأول من أكتوبر 2010.

وأوضح المتحدث الرسمى أن هذا القرار يأتى طبقا للقانون رقم 14 لسنة 1995 الذى ينص على تطبيق نظام التوقيت الصيفى اعتبارا من يوم الجمعة الأخيرة من شهر إبريل حتى نهاية يوم الخميس الأخير من شهر سبتمبر من كل عام، وطبقا للمادة الثانية من القانون رقم 141 ل 1988 باستثناء شهر رمضان المعظم من كل عام من نظام التوقيت الصيفى .

وقال الدكتور مجدى راضى إن مجلس الوزراء ينتهز هذه الفرصة ليعرب لمصر رئيسا وشعبا عن أطيب الأمنيات بالشهر الكريم .


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

*هل الجو البارد يؤثر على حيوية القلب؟*

الإثنين، 19 يوليو 2010 - 17:38











الدكتور جمال شعبان استشارى أمراض القلب 
كتبت سحر الشيمى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
يسأل القارئ وجدى محمود عبد الله: أخى يعيش فى بلد أوروبى شديد البرودة وهو مصاب بقصور فى الشرايين التاجية، فهل الجو البارد يؤثر على نشاط القلب؟

يجيب الدكتور جمال شعبان استشارى أمراض القلب قائلا: كثير من الناس ليس لديهم الوعى الكافى ولا المقدرة على تحمل النشاط البدنى فى الأجواء الباردة ولا يستطيعون التكيف مع درجات الحرارة المنخفضة مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض حاد فى درجة حرارة الجسم تحت المعدل الأدنى الطبيعى وهو 35 درجة مئوية، وعندما يعجز الجسم عن توليد الطاقة الكافية لحفظ درجة حرارته الداخلية عن مستوى معين فقد يؤدى ذلك إلى عجز القلب وهبوط الدورة الدموية..

وتتمثل الأعراض فى نقص التوافق العصبى، انعدام التوازن مع اختلال الوعى، اختلال الإدراك وتباطؤ ردود الأفعال، الرعشة وغلبة النعاس وتزيد من احتمالات الإصابة الانخفاض الحاد فى درجة الحرارة وتقدم السن، حيث إنه مع وهن الحواس قد تتضاءل المقدرة على الاحتفاظ بدرجة الحرارة الطبيعية.

ويشير الدكتور جمال إلى أن الذين يعانون من قصور فى الشرايين التاجية تتفاقم نوبات الذبحة الصدرية وتكون غير مستقرة فى الأيام والليالى الباردة، بالإضافة إلى برودة الطقس بسبب هبوب الرياح وتساقط الأمطار والصقيع انخفاضا شديدا فى درجة الحرارة وخاصة سرعة الرياح التى تتمثل خطورتها فى إزالتها طبقة الهواء الدافئ المحيط بالجسم، مما يؤدى إلى فقدان الحرارة بمعدل أسرع، وللوقاية من انخفاض درجة الحرارة ينصح بارتداء طبقات من الملابس تحتبس فيما بينها طبقات من الهواء تكون بمثابة العازل الواقى، وقد يساعد غطاء الرأس ودفء الأطراف على حفظ درجة حرارة الجسم، حيث إن فقدان الحرارة من هذه الأجزاء يكون سريعا، مع مراعاة تجنب اللجوء إلى تعاطى الكحوليات بغية الدفء لأنها تبعث دفئا أوليا كاذبا يعقبه انخفاض فى درجة الحرارة نتيجة حدوث تمدد فى الأوعية الدموية للجلدى تؤدى إلى تسرب حرارة الجسم.


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

*كيف أتفادى الإصابة بالانزلاق الغضروفى؟*

الإثنين، 19 يوليو 2010 - 08:50








الدكتور حسام الدين سالم أستاذ العلاج الطبيعى 
كتبت عفاف السيد
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
تسأل قارئة عن كيفية تفادى الإصابة بالانزلاق الغضروفى تقول: تتطلب طبيعة عملى الجلوس قرابة ثمان ساعات أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر وأسكن بأحد المدن البعيدة عن العمل ولذلك أقضى حوالى ساعة ونصف أمام عجلة القيادة فهل يمكن إصابتى بالانزلاق كما علمت؟ 


يجيب على السؤال الدكتور حسام الدين سالم أستاذ العلاج الطبيعى والمتخصص فى الطب اليدوى قائلا:

أولا لابد أن نعرف ما هو الغضروف، الغضروف هو قرص صلب يقع بين فقرات العمود الفقرى ويتكون من الدائرة المحيطة وتتركب من خليط من خلايا غضروفية وخلايا ليفية فيجمع بين الصلابة مع بعض المرونة، ثم هناك النواة الجيلاتينية والتى تتوسط الغضروف. 
يمثل الغضروف 25% من طول العمود الفقرى ويعمل الغضروف على زيادة مرونة العمود الفقرى بترك مسافة بين الفقرات تساعد على حرية الحركة، غير أن النواة الغضروفية الجيلاتينية تعمل على امتصاص الصدمات الواقعة على العمود الفقرى أثناء السير والحركة وتصل التغذية الدموية والعصبية إلى الحلقة الخارجية للغضروف منذ الولادة ثم تنقطع بعد سن العاشرة، أما النواة الجيلاتينية فتتغذى بامتصاص البروتينات السكرية من الفقرة العلوية المجاورة لها مستخدمة خاصية الخلايا الإسفنجية التى تتكون منها الفقرات.

ويتعرض الجدار الخارجى للغضروف للضغوط الحركية مثل الجلوس أو السياقة لمدد طويلة أو الوقوف فى وضع خاطئ لساعات، وتكرار مثل هذه الضغوط الحركية باستمرار يحدث شروخا وضعفا فى الحلقة الغضروفية الخارجية التى سرعان ما يحدث بها فتق ينتج عنه تسرب المادة الجيلاتينية وخروجها خارج الغضروف، وعليه فإن الذى ينزلق هو المادة الجيلاتينية فقط وليس كل القرص الغضرفى كما يتصور كثير من الناس.

فإذا تسربت هذه المادة خارج الغضروف فإن فرصة تلامسها واحتكاكها بالخلايا المحيطة بها شئ لابد منه وأكبر مشكلة يحدثها الانزلاق هو الضغط على الضفيرة العصبية المجاورة محدثاً مشاكل مثل عرق النسا.


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

المصرى اليوم 


*الهروب الكبير*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ١٩/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠كلمة الحق لم تترك لى صديقاً وأعظم ما تعلمته من نظام الرئيس مبارك هو كيف ينهزم وطن دون أن يحارب وكيف يتحلل مجتمع دون أن يموت، وفى كل صيف يترك الجيران الحنفيات مفتوحة ويتوجهون إلى المصيف فتتحول «نجفة» السقف إلى «نافورة» ويعومون هم فى ماء البحر وأعوم أنا فى ماء الحنفية، ثم تأتى العلاوة ويحتل البطيخ الشوارع بجوار عربات الأمن المركزى وتظهر ندابات يونيو ورداحات يوليو، ويصرخ ابن مسؤول سابق فى كل صيف على طريقة «يونس شلبى» فى مدرسة المشاغبين «أبويا اتقتل هيه!.. أبويا اتقتل هيه!» ثم يتبعه الندابات والرداحون وبلاش نتكلم فى الماضى.. الماضى ده كان كله جراح.. 
لكن «نقاد الماضى» من فصيلة آكلى الجيف يهربون من الحاضر ويتشطرون على محافظ نسى يكنس شارع أو وزير مغضوب عليه أو رئيس وزارة يسلم عهدته، أما الحاكم نفسه فإنهم عادة ينتظرون بعد الأربعين «أربعين سنة من وفاته»، والذى يمسك العصا من المنتصف ينوى أن «يرقص» لا أن «يرفض».. فدعونا من الماضى الذى وقف فيه الملك على باب القصر يسأل زعيم الأمة عن مطالبه فيرد الزعيم «أن أقبل يديك» ثم ينحنى ليقبلها (باستك العافية يا أخويا).. وخلونا فى المصيبة التى نعيش فيها الآن، فالوطن تتآكل أطرافه كمريض «الروماتويد» ويغلى داخله كمريض «التيفود» وجارى ناسى الحنفيات مفتوحة مثل خزائن البنوك..
 وعندما اكتشف العالم الطبيب «لانجرهانز» وجود جزيرة فى «البنكرياس» استولى عليها وفتح بطن المريض بدون إذن النيابة لبناء فندق، لذلك يقال فى كتب الطب عن الفتح «فندقة» وعن القفل «غفلقة» تخليداً لذكراه فخلى بالك من جزيرتك.. فالماضى حى لا يموت ولا يحتاج إلى ندابة والمستقبل أولى من الماضى وتقول تقارير الأمم المتحدة إنه فى البلاد النامية والبلاد المتخلفة والبلاد التى لا يعلم بها إلا الله مثلنا على المثقفين أن يهتموا بأحوال السجون أكثر من أحوال المدارس فقد ودعوا المدارس لكن السجون هى مستقبلهم جميعاً، وأن محاولة الهروب من السجن بالحديث عن الماضى لا تفيد لكن الذى يفيد هو شربة الحاج «سعيد».


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*عجبني خبر تغيير التوقيت الصيفي عشان رمضان

خبر مسخره قوي ميحصلش غير في مصر وبس

عشان الشهر الكريم بتاعهم

مش قد الصيام مش يصوموا مش يلعبوا في التوقيت

ويبقي اسمهم صاموا وخلاص

ربنا يشفي بجد​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني خبر تغيير التوقيت الصيفي عشان رمضان​*
> 
> *خبر مسخره قوي ميحصلش غير في مصر وبس*​
> *عشان الشهر الكريم بتاعهم*​
> ...


 



:download:

يا عم انت محامى 
بتطلعوا زى ............  من العجين 


احنا بقى غلابة نسمع ونضحك بس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*اموت واعرف المحامين غايظينك في ايه

يابنتي اتقي شرنا احسن

المره دي انا اللي هندهلك عشماوي​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اموت واعرف المحامين غايظينك في ايه​*
> 
> *يابنتي اتقي شرنا احسن*​
> 
> *المره دي انا اللي هندهلك عشماوي*​


 


:download:

واخدين لونى الفوشية هههههههههههههههههههههه  :t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*بلاش اقول مين واخده من مين


ولا هو احتلال بقي وخلاص

​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بلاش اقول مين واخده من مين​*
> 
> 
> *ولا هو احتلال بقي وخلاص*​


 

:download:


اللون بناتى 

علشام وقار المحاماة صدقنى مش عشانى 

الفوشية لمايكل كوكو 

باطل 

باطل 

باطل 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> اللون بناتى
> ...



*
هو انا مش قلتلك يا ايمي

سيبت المحاماه خالص بسببك

كرهتيني فيها قبل ما اشتغلها

وبرضه مش هسيب لوني رخامه :t30:​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو انا مش قلتلك يا ايمي*​
> *سيبت المحاماه خالص بسببك*​
> *كرهتيني فيها قبل ما اشتغلها*​
> 
> *وبرضه مش هسيب لوني رخامه :t30:*​


 

:download:


شوف يا مايكل يا بنى 

الالوان كتير 

انما الشغل انت عارف 

فارجع للمحاماة وسيب الفوشية 



ربنا يفتح عليك بالاعدام 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قصدى بكام قضية يعدموك قصدى تعدمهم قصدى تترافع عنهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> شوف يا مايكل يا بنى
> ...



*
الالوان كتير بس الشغل اكتر

وهي طقت في دماغي خلاص

نيتك طلعت في الاول يا ايمي

ماسي ربنا مايوقعك تحت ايدي في قضيه

هخليكي تشوفي عشماوي فيس تو فيس :heat:​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الالوان كتير بس الشغل اكتر*​
> *وهي طقت في دماغي خلاص*​
> *نيتك طلعت في الاول يا ايمي*​
> *ماسي ربنا مايوقعك تحت ايدي في قضيه*​
> ...


 


:download:



لى الحياة هى المسيح 

والموت بجد بجد بجد لى ربح


بعشماوى باى حاجة مش فارقة بقى 



مش بنغير اقوالنا بعشماوى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*الثلاثاء 20 يوليو 2010*


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم السابع *





*مصرع 8 وإصابة 8 أخرين فى تصادم بطريق الإسكندرية الصحراوى*

الثلاثاء، 20 يوليو 2010 - 16:11








 تم نقل الجثث إلى مستشفى السلام - صورة أرشيفية 
البحيرة ـ محمد الإبيارى
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20 http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
لقى 8 أشخاص مصرعهم وأصيب 8 آخرون فى حادث تصادم عند الكيلو 108 بطريق القاهرة - الإسكندرية الصحراوى، تم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى غرب النوبارية والمتوفين إلى مستشفى السادات وتسيير حركة المرور وتحرير المحضر اللازم وتولت النيابة التحقيق.

تلقى اللواء مجدى أبو قمر مدير أمن البحيرة، بلاغاً بوقوع حادث تصادم بين السيارتين 6574 (هــ.ص.أ) أجرة و539 (هــ.د.ر) نقل عند الكيلو 108 بطريق القاهرة / الإسكندرية الصحراوى، حيث اصطدمت السيارة الأجرة بالسيارة النقل التى كانت محملة بالقوائم المعدنية من الخلف.

أسفر الحادث عن مصرع كل من: محفوظ رياض قلدس وعيسى عياد قلدس وعياد قلدس عياد وأحمد على عارف ووائل فتحى على وريهام فتحى على وبدرية جلال أحمد وحارس عوض بسيس، وإصابة كل من مارينا عزيز عوض و كارلوس عياد قلدس ومنيا عياد قلدس وعمر فتحى أحمد وسيد على محمد وفاطمة عبد المجيد محمود وأسماء عبد المجيد محمود وكرستيان وجيه رجائى


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*"الكهرباء" تنفى رفع أسعار فواتير المنازل*

الثلاثاء، 20 يوليو 2010 - 15:09









حسن يونس وزير الكهرباء 
كتبت سارة علام 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20

http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml 
نفى الدكتور "أكثم أبو العلا" المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الكهرباء، ما تردد حول اتجاه الوزارة لرفع أسعار الكهرباء للمنازل فى ساعات الذروة من الثامنة إلى العاشرة مساءً صيفاً.

وأوضح فى تصريحات خاصة لليوم السابع أن رفع أسعار الطاقة فى ساعات معينة يحتاج إلى تغيير عدادات المنازل والتى يبلغ عددها 26 مليون عداد، مما يكلف الوزارة أموالاً باهظة ويحتاج إلى فترة زمنية طويلة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات.

وأشار "أبو العلا" إلى أن الوزارة رفعت بالفعل أسعار الطاقة للمصانع فى الصناعات كثيفة استخدام الكهرباء واستصدرت قراراً من مجلس الوزراء بذلك.

وكان الدكتور حسن يونس وزير الكهرباء، قد أكد فى وقت سابق أن نسبة استهلاك المنازل من الكهرباء تفوق نسب استخدام المصانع على العكس من الدول المتقدمة.


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*المصرى اليوم *


*هلال: لا تخفيض للحد الأدنى للقبول بالكليات لأننا لا نبيع الشهادات*

*كتب *عماد فؤاد وحسام صدقة ٢٠/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠





حذر الدكتور هانى هلال، وزير التعليم العالى، الجامعات الخاصة من تقليل أعضاء هيئات التدريس بها توفيراً للنفقات بسبب قلة أعداد الطلاب الملتحقين بها هذا العام من الناجحين فى الثانوية العامة.
وقال أمام اجتماع لجنة التعليم بمجلس الشورى أمس: «اللى هيخفض أعداد أعضاء هيئة التدريس.. حنخفض له أعداد الطلاب السنة المقبلة».
وأضاف هلال: «إن دفعة الثانوية العامة هذا العام (سنة الفراغ) ستتم معاملتها فى تنسيق القبول بالجامعات وفقاً للمعايير التى تم التعامل بها مع الدفعات السابقة حسب الرغبات والأماكن المتاحة فى كل كلية»، ونفى الوزير تحديد الحد الأدنى للقبول بالجامعات مسبقاً قبل ظهور النتائج، وقال إن هذا الإجراء غير دستورى، كما نفى وجود اتجاه لخفض مجموع القبول بالكليات، وقال: «نحن لا نبيع شهادات ولا نتاجر بالعلم».
وعن قلة أعداد المتقدمين للجامعات هذا العام، قال الوزير: «هذا لن يمنعنا من تطبيق مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص، وسنعتمد على معيار النسبة والتناسب بين أعداد المتقدمين هذا العام، وأعداد الطلاب خلال الأعوام السابقة».
ورداً على ما أثاره عدد من النواب من بينهم حسين حجازى، رئيس لجنة الزراعة بالمجلس، حول تراجع أعداد الملتحقين بكليات الزراعة، والمطالبة بتخصيص نسبة من أراضى الاستصلاح الزراعى كحافز للطلاب لتشجيعهم على الالتحاق بهذه الكليات، قال الوزير: «إن الوزارة تسعى لوضع خطة لربط التعليم الجامعى بسوق العمل ومتطلبات التنمية، خاصة بالنسبة للتعليم الزراعى».


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*البابا شنودة يغادر إلى أمريكا فى رحلة رعوية وعلاجية تستغرق ١٩ يوماً*

٢٠/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠غادر البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية القاهرة بعد ظهر أمس، على متن طائرة خاصة متوجها إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى رحلة تستغرق ١٩ يوما للعلاج ولقاء أبناء الجالية المصرية من الأقباط المقيمين هناك.
ومن المقرر أن تشمل الزيارة جانبا رعويا، حيث يلتقى البابا العديد من أبناء الجالية المصرية والقيادات الدينية القبطية فى أمريكا، كما سيتم عقد «السيمنار» السنوى الذى يجمع أساقفة وكهنة الكنيسة القبطية فى كندا والولايات المتحدة.
ويعقد البابا شنودة لقاء مع أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسى المصرى وأبناء الجالية المصرية ويبحث الأمور الدينية والرعوية للأقباط فى المهجر، كما يدشن كنائس ويلقى محاضرات دينية.
ويشمل الجانب العلاجى الفحص الدورى بالمستشفى الذى يتم كل ثلاثة شهور على الساق التى أجريت بها جراحة قبل عامين إلى جانب الكليتين والقلب، وكانت فحوصات مارس الماضى قد أثبتت تحسنا كبيرا فى الحالة الصحية للبابا شنودة ونجاحا فى البرنامج العلاجى.


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*قطوطة الأونطجى*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ٢٠/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠


هذه الأيام يسيطر على تفكيرى شخصية حقيقية، أعطت الوطن الكثير وكان شعارها بحق «ما تقولش إيه إديتنا مصر»، هى الحاج «قطوطة الأونطجى».. و«قطوطة الأونطجى» اكتسب اسمه عندما كان يلعب الكوتشينة «سيف» وطلب خمسة «كوبى» حمراء فطلعت أربعة فجرح أصبعه وصنع القلب الخامس بدمه وهو شخصية حقيقية يعرفها السكندريون، خصوصاً سكان قاع المدينة مثلى، وكان يفرش ميدان المنشية ببراويز القمار فى ليالى رمضان، وكان كل برواز مكون من ثلاثة أشخاص («كنترول» يجمع النقود و«برايوز» يجذب الزبائن و«دومانجى» يراقب الطريق) ولا يعرفون بعضهم مثل الخلايا العنقودية.. وكان «قطوطة» يقول فى الميكروفون أثناء محاضرة التدريب (عند حضور الضابط «البرايوز» يحمل البرواز ويجرى و«الدومانجى» يشيل الحامل و«الكنترول» يحمل النقود والمقابلة خلف عمارة «الكونتننتال» بعد انتهاء الغارة وكلمة السر الطشت قاللى)،
 وكان هو يتصدى للضابط ويقول له (أنا موظف وصاحب ملِك وباشجع السياحة وعندى أقوال سرية) وفى السبعينيات تحول «قطوطة» فجأة إلى (واعظ وخطيب وإمام مسجد ويصلح تليفزيونات)، وعندما توفى المرحوم «السادات» ترك «قطوطة» المسجد حزناً عليه وانضم إلى الحزب الوطنى بصفة «مراقب» أى دومانجى والمقابلة خلف عمارة «الكونتننتال»، وكان الحزب يعتبره من «الكوادر»، وكنا نعتبره من «الكوارث»، وأصبح صديقاً لمحافظ سابق ولواء فى الخدمة، وأجر من الحكومة ميدان المنشية ليلة واحدة لإقامة فرحه، وليلتها قال للمعازيم فى الميكروفون (عند حضور الضابط محدش يجرى)، ثم ألف كتاباً عن مكافحة الإدمان كان يوزعه ومعه هدية «نصف قرش حشيش»، وكان يقول إن الكتاب من تأليفه والحشيش من إنتاجه، وعندما لاحظ الحزب نشاطه اختاره فى الثمانينيات أيام انتخابات القائمة مع مجموعة من الكنترولات والدومانجية لتمثيل الحزب ونجحوا عند حضور الضابط.. 
ومن يومها استقر قطوطة مع رجاله فى البرلمان مثل مرض متوطن يسرقون البنوك والأراضى وأموال العلاج ويهربون عند حضور الضابط والمقابلة عند عمارة «الكونتننتال».. ثم تطور التعاون وأصبح قطوطة يقول لرجاله (عند حضور الضابط محدش يجرى).. بينما أنت تجرى وأنا أجرى وأكعبلك بصباع رجلى لأننا غلابة.. ويا بخت من يقابله مسؤول حزبى ويقول له (إنت من القطاقيط يا على).


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

”شانيل” الاكثر مبيعا في العالم


​
من يتذكر هذا العطر الفاخر ”شانيل” الاكثر مبيعا في العالم!!. في هذا العام بفرنسا تم عرض اولى الافلام السينمائية عن المرأة الفرنسية الاسطورة في عالم الازياء والتي توفيت في العام 1971 عن (88)عاما انها (كوكو شانيل) ايقونة الأزياء والذوق الرفيع.. والتي بدأت حياتها وهي طفلة صغيرة جدا بمرارة.. فقد اودعها البائع المتجول بعد ان اصبحت يتيمة الأم في ملجأ للراهبات حيث نشأت وتعلمت هناك اصول تفصيل وخياطة الملابس.. حيث قررت الاعتماد على نفسها في حياتها الصعبة وفرضت نفسها كإمرأة في مجتمع خاضع للهيمنة الذكورية فهي من مواليد عام 1883.

وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية فقد نصحت كوكو شانيل النساء كنوع من التقشف الاهتمام بالفساتين السوداء والجيرسي الصوفي المحبوك.. وكانت تتفاءل بالرقم (5) فابتدعت عطرها المسمى (شانيل 5).. وفي البداية كان لها محل بوتيك واحد ومخيطة في باريس لكنها فيما بعد توسعت فروعها في مدن اخرى.. وكانت اسعارها باهظة بسبب أساليبها المستحدثة ونفحتها المميزة.
وعن هذه الاسطورة النسائية كوكو شانيل فقد اشارت مجلة فيروز العربية النسائية قبل نحو (16) عاما الى هذه الشخصية العصامية والفنانة والذواقة في عالم الأزياء النسائية بقولها: يبدو ان كوكو شانيل عملت كنادلة في أحد المقاهي ومن ثم كمطربة.. لكنها في العام 1910 تعرفت على (آرثر كابل) الذي عاشت معه قصة حب كبيرة.. وقبيل الحرب العالمية الاولى قررت كوكو تصميم القبعات والملابس.. في وقت كان فيه دخول المرأة معترك العمل مرادفا للعار والفضيحة.. لكن آرثر كابل شجع كوكو في ميلها هذا ودعمها ماديا.. فبدأت النساء تتردد على متجرها بدافع الفضول.
وفي سنة 1988 حصل تغيير كبير في مظهر النساء في اوروبا.. قصصن شعرهن ولبسن التنانير التي وصلت الى الكاحل وتخلين عن ارتداء المشد.. وتماشيا مع هذا التغيير، استعلمت كوكو في تصاميمها قماش الجرسي الذي يوفر الراحة وحرية الحركة والذي كان يستعمل حتى ذلك الوقت فقط في الالبسة الداخلية.
وبعد موت آرثر احست كوكو بوحدة وحزن كبيرين انتشلتها منهما صديقتها (ميزيا) التي ساعتدتها على التعرف على الطبقة الباريسية الراقية.
وفي سنة 1921 اطلقت كوكو شانيل عطرها الاول الذي يحمل الرقم (5) وهو خليط من (80) رائحة زكية.
ومع بداية الثلاثينات اصبحت شانيل من عظيمات باريس.. وكان (700) شخص من مشاهير باريس يرتدون مبتكراتها.
وشانيل التي سيطرت على الأغنياء فرضت موضة البسة الفقراء واللون الاسود الذي كان حتى هذا الزمن لونا للحداد والحزن.
وكوكو شانيل مؤيدة البرونزاج والحركة والشمس كانت من اوائل النساء اللواتي روجن قضاء عطلة الصيف على (الكوت دازور).
وفي منتصف الثلاثينات اصبحت كوكو شانيل تبيع (28) الف ثوب سنويا في اوروبا واميركا والشرق الاوسط، ويعمل في مشاغلها الخاصة (4000) عاملة.. ولكنها خلال فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية اقفلت شانيل مشاغلها.
وبعد (15) عاما من التوقف عندما اعادت كوكو فتح مشاغلها كان رجل الأزياء (كريستيان ديور) الفرنسي قد تفوق عليها وطغى اسمه.
لكنها استجمعت قواها الفنية في تصميم وابداع الملابس واعطتها لمساتها السحرية وقدمت مجموعتها الاولى فلاقت اعجابا كبيرا من قبل الاميركيين الذين اشتروا المجموعة بكاملها..
في حين ان الفرنسيين لم يتحمسوا لها.. ولكن مع عرض مجموعتها الثانية حصدت شانيل نجاحا ساحقا فكتبت عنها الصحف قائلة: ”لقد احدث شانيل ثورة في عالم الموضة”.
وفي اوائل العام 1971 وفي فندق الريتز توقف قلب هذه المرأة الحساسة والمبدعة والتي احبت الناس والحياة والفرح والفن والأزياء بعد يتم ويأس.. لقد انتهت كوكو شانيل وغابت عن الحياة قبل (38) عاما.. لكن شهرتها وعبقريتها في تصميم الأزياء والافراح ما زالت تساهم في تكريس شهرتها حتى انه وفي هذا العام (2009) تم في فرنسا اخراج وعرض فيلمين سينمائيين ضخمين يتحدثان عن فن وكفاح وحياة كوكو شانيل تلك الاسطورة الفرنسية التي عاشت في اضواء القرن العشرين.​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

الاربعاء 21 يوليو 2010


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

مصادر صحفية جزائرية: *مباراة صلح بين منتخبي مصر والجزائر تتويجا لأجواء الاسماعيلية*




























جانب من مباراة الإسماعيلي المصري والشبيبة الجزائري



 
دبي – العربية.نت
توقعت صحيفة جزائرية إقامة صلح كروي بين الجزائر ومصر خلال الفترة المقبلة عبر مباراة بين منتخبي البلدين، مشيرة إلى أن مبادرة الصلح تقدمت بها السلطات العليا المصرية.

وقالت "النهار" الجزائرية إن مصادر مقربة من الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم أكدت لها أنه تم مجددا طرح فكرة إقامة مباراة ودية بين المنتخبين في المستقبل دون أن يكشفوا عن مكان إقامتها سواء بالجزائر أو القاهرة.

وأضافت ذات المصادر أن بعض المسؤولين المصريين وراء هذه الخطوة التي تهدف إلى نبذ الخلافات السائدة وفتح صفحة جديدة بعد فترة احتقان دامت عدة أشهر، ويرونها فرصة كبيرة لإعادة الأمور إلى نصابها سيما وأن الرأي العالم العالمي لم يقتنع بعد ببوادر الصلح التي بادر بها الطرفان في المدة الأخيرة.

ولم تستبعد ذات المصادر – حسب الصحيفة - أن تكون فكرة الصلح من نتاج محافظ الإسماعيلية، موطن نادي الإسماعيلي الذي لعب يوم الأحد الماضي مباراة في رابطة الأبطال الإفريقية خسرها على أرضه أمام شبيبة القبائل الجزائري.

وسادت المباراة أجواء ودية كبيرة من الجانبين، حتى أن مسؤولي الفريق الجزائري لم يفرطوا في الفرحة بفوزهم وتزعمهم للمجموعة التي يلعب فيها أيضا نادي الأهلي المصري، قائلين إن الأهم هو عودة أجواء الروح الأخوية بين الشعبين الشقيقين خلال المباراة.

وأشارت "النهار" إلى أن المحافظ ينتظر طرح فكرته على مسؤولي الكرة الجزائرية، ويتمنى أن تجسد في الأيام المقبلة سيما بعدما اختفت بوادر الاحتقان في المدة الأخيرة بعد نهاية منافسة كأس العالم الأخيرة بجنوب إفريقيا، وهي المعطيات التي من شأنها أن تؤول إلى إقامة صلح مشترك بين البلدين والذي سيكون في كافة الأحوال لصالح الكرتين الجزائرية والمصرية.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

دراسة نصحت باستخدام محقنات الفم *تحذير من استخدام ملاعق الشاي والطعام في إعطاء الأدوية للأطفال*




























ملاعق الشاي والطعام لا تناسب تحديد جرعات الدواء



 
القاهرة - ترجمة سونيا فريد
حذرت دراسة أجريت حديثاً من مخاطر استخدام ملاعق الشاي والطعام لقياس جرعات الأدوية التي يتم إعطائها للأطفال نتيجة لعدم ملائمة تلك الأدوات في تحديد جرعات الأدوية. 

وفحص باحثون من اليونان ومن بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة 71 ملعقة شاي و49 ملعقة مائدة تم تجميعهم من منازل مختلفة بمنطقة أتيكا في اليونان، والتي تقع ضمنها العاصمة أثينا.

واكتشف القائمون على الدراسة أن مقاسات الملاعق تختلف بشكل ملحوظ، وإن بدت في بعض الأحيان مماثلة أو على الأقل متقاربة. وترواحت سعة ملاعق الشاي ما بين 0.08 و0،025 من الأوقية، وملاعق المائدة ما بين 0.23 و0،45 من الأوقية.

وقال دكتور ماثيو إي. فالاغاس، رئيس معهد ألفا للعلوم الحيوية الطبية Alfa Institute of Biomedical Science في أثينا، والمشارك في الدراسة، إن "الفروق كبيرة بين مقاسات الملاعق المنزلية، لذا هي أبعد ما تكون عن ملاعق الكيل التي تأتي مع العديد من أدوية الأطفال". 

وأضاف "إذا فرضنا استخدام أكبر ملعقة مائدة فإن هذا يعني أن الأم قد تعطي للطفل 192% أكثر من لو تم استخدام أصغر ملعقة شاي. هذا يعني أن الطفل قد يتلقى أقل أو أكثر بكثير من احتياجه من الدواء".

ويقول فالاغاس، وهو أيضاً باحث في كلية الطب بجامعة تافتس Tufts University School of Medicine في بوسطن ومستشفى هنري دونانت Henry Dunant Hospital في اليونان، إن 25 سيدة اشتركن في الدراسة وتراوحت أعمارهن بين 24 و84 عاماً بعضهن أمهات بينما الأخريات جدات.

ووفقاً للدراسة، فإن معظم القائمات على رعاية أطفال قد تصل مقاسات ملاعق الشاي والمائدة في منازلهن إلى ثلاثة، بينما كان لدى سيدتان ستة مقاسات مختلفة لملاعق الشاي، ولدى سيدة واحدة خمسة مقاسات.

"هذا يعني أن المقاسات لا تختلف فقط من منزل إلى آخر، بل تختلف أيضاً في داخل المنزل الواحد"، كما قال فالاغاس في بيان صحفي.

كما اتضح أن ملاعق الكيل قد لا تكون الحل الأمثل، وإن كانت أكثر دقة من الملاعق المنزلية. وطلب الباحثون من خمس سيدات إعطاء أطفالهن الدواء من ملعقة طبية سعتها 0،17 من الأونصة، واتضح أن واحدة منهن فقط قامت بإعطاء الجرعة المطلوبة، بينما ثلاثة أعطين 0،16 وواحدة أعطت 0،165.

هذا يعني أن أفضل طريقة لقياس جرعات الدواء هي استخدام محقنة الفم ذات مؤشرات القياس والتي تضمن إعطاء الجرعة المطلوبة بدقة أكثر من الملاعق الطبية، والتي يمكن أن تتحرك في يد الأم فتصبح الجرعة غير دقيقة.

وقال فالاغاس أن "صعوبة استخدام الملاعق تزيد حين يكون الطفل صغيراً، ويمكن أن يبكي أو يتحرك أثناء تناوله الدواء".

وأضاف فالاغاس أن جرعات الدواء عند الأطفال تختلف عنها عند الكبار، حيث أن جرعة الأطفال تقاس وفقاً لعدة عوامل، منها السن والوزن مما يجعل الأطفال أكثر تعرضاً للمخاطر لو حدث تغيير في الجرعة المراد إعطاؤها سواء بالزيادة أو النقصان.

"المحقنات الطبية سهلة الاستخدام ومتوفرة في جميع الصدليات كما أنها تجعل الأم أكثر ارتياحاً، لأنها تصبح متأكدة أنها لم تخطئ في الجرعة"، كما كتب الباحثون في الدراسة.

وأضافت الدراسة أنه على الرغم من أن دقة الجرعة أكثر أهمية عند الأطفال، إلا أن الكبار أيضاً يجب أن يتوقفوا عن استخدام ملاعق الشاي والمائدة عند تناول الدواء. 

وتشير الدراسة إلى أنه "على الرغم من أن الكبار لا يواجهون نفس المخاطر جراء تناول الجرعات الخاطئة، إلا أننا ننصح باستخدام ملاعق التكييل الطبية."

ويقول الباحثون إن استخدام ملاعق الشاي والمائدة في إعطاء أو تناول الدواء أمر شائع منذ وقت طويل، وهذا ربما يرجع لأنها الأكثر سهولة في الاستخدم، كما أنها أقل سعراً ومتوفرة في كل منزل. إلا ان الدراسة أكدت أن "هذا خطأ جسيم، لأن زيادة أو تقليل الجرعة ينطوي على العديد من المخاطر"، كما ذكرت الدراسة.

يذكر أن هذه الدراسة نشرت في عدد أغسطس (آب) من المجلة الدولية للممارسة الإكلينيكية


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

بعد مرور 6 سنوات على تأسيسه *الفيس بوك يتحول إلى "أسبرين" لـ500 مليون مستخدم*










أخطاء سياسة الخصوصية






















شعار الموقع الاجتماعي "الفيس بوك"



 
واشنطن - د ب أ
إنه كالأسبرين يفيد في كل شيء، وهو على جانب من الأهمية إذا كنت تعتقد في المؤيدين له. فبعد مرور ست سنوات على تأسيسه سوف يصل موقع الشبكة الاجتماعية "الفيس بوك" إلى رقم 500 مليون مستخدم هذا الأسبوع ويدعم وضعه باعتباره أكثر المواقع شهرة في تاريخ الإنترنت إلى جانب موقع جوجل، وإن لم يكن أكثرها تأثيراً.

وبدأت الشركة بمشروع برنامج تواصل للطالب الجامعي مارك جوكربيرج الذي صمم الموقع على غرار "المواقع الشخصية" التي تستخدمها المدارس والكليات لتمكين الطلاب من معرفة زملائهم.

وقد أوقعه أول مشروع له في مشكلة مع السلطات في جامعة رابطة اللبلاب(مجموعة من ثماني جامعات أمريكية عريقة) بعدما اخترق موقع الكلية للحصول على صور الطلاب، إلا أن السلطات تصرفت بعقلانية وأسقطت الاتهامات ضد جوكربيرج بعدما أصبح واضحاً أن الشاب في سبيله إلى تغيير العالم.

وعندما تأسس الموقع في فبراير (شباط) عام 2004 كان "الفيس بوك" في البداية قاصراً على طلاب جامعة هارفارد، ثم اتسع إلى جامعات ستانفورد وكولومبيا وييل ثم إلى كليات أخرى في بوسطن ثم تدريجياً إلى كل الكليات في الولايات المتحدة.

وكان انتشار الموقع دليل واضح على النمو الفيروسي له، فقد استغرق الأمر ثلاث سنوات لتجميع أول 100 مليون مستخدم و225 يوماً فقط لاجتذاب الـ100 مليون مستخدم الثانية، وتعدى "الفيس بوك" حاجز 300 مليون في 160 يوماً أخرى وحقق أسرع معدل نمو له عندما وصل إلى 400 مليون مستخدم خلال 143 يوماً، حيث كان يسجل حوالي 700 ألف عضو جديد يومياً.

ويبدو أن المعدل الآن انخفض قليلاً، حيث استغرق الأمر 170 يوماً لإضافة مستخدمين آخرين ليصل إلى المستخدم 500 مليون. ومثلما يكافح أي مراهق ليتكيف مع التغييرات في جسمه، فإن "الفيس بوك" يتشبث بسرعة اتساعه كالشهب مع القفزة عبر الإنترنت لعلاقاتنا وتصفح عاداتنا وصورنا وأفكارنا وتجاربنا وكل وجه آخر وحياتنا الافتراضية والحقيقية.

وقال جوكربيرج في مؤتمر صحافي دعا إليه في مايو (آيار) عقب عاصفة من الاحتجاجات بشأن تغييرات سياسة الخصوصية في الموقع "جانب كبير من التحدي الذي واجهناه هو أننا زدنا من عشرات آلالاف من المستخدمين إلى مئات الملايين".

وأضاف "لقد كان تحولاً كبيراً طوال الطريق ولم يكن أبداً الأمر سهلاً". وفي الوقت الذي يمضي فيه الناس المزيد من الوقت على شبكة الإنترنت ويمضون وقتاً أطول على موقع "الفيس بوك"، فإن جوكربيرج أصبح نموذجاً لملياردير التكنولوجيا الشاب، ولكنه يزعم أنه لا يهتم بالمال وأنه يرفض باستمرار أن يتنازل عن السيطرة على الموقع لرجال المال، وقد رفض تقييم حصته بعدة مليارات من الدولارات في مناقصة عامة أولية، حيث طبقاً لبعض التقديرات سوف تقدر الشركة بأكثر من 20 مليار دولار.


أخطاء سياسة الخصوصية
حتى أخطاء سياسة الخصوصية الأخيرة التي قام بها جوكربيرج لم يكن دافعها البحث الجشع عن البيانات المربحة، ولكن المزيد من رؤيته عن الشفافية الشديدة وفقاً لديفيد كيركباتريك الذي يعد كتابه "تأثير الفيس بوك" واحداً من أكثر الاختبارات المميزة حتى الآن عن الموقع. 

ووفقاً لكيركباتريك فإن جوكربيرج يرى أن "الفيس بوك" حركة اجتماعية تكرس نفسها لفكرة الشفافية الصارمة. ويعتقد أنه من خلال المشاركة في معلوماتنا وحياتنا العامة نصبح أشخاصاً أفضل وأقل قدرة على الاستغلال والتآمر والانغماس في النفاق. وقد يرى البعض في تلك المثاليات النبل، وآخرون قد يرونها بأنها مروعة بكل معنى الكلمة، إلا أن معظم المستخدمين سوف يتجاهلون المضامين الإيديولوجية طالما أن الموقع ظل مفيداً أو على نحو أخص طالما أن الأصدقاء يواصلون استخدام الموقع الإدماني.

وتواجه سيطرة "الفيس بوك" تهديدات أخرى، مثل ما يصبح الشخص مريضاً بأكل الكثير من الكعك، هناك أيضاً إحساس متزايد بزيادة عبء "الفيس بوك" عندما تصبح التجديدات والاقتراحات والرسائل التي لا حصر لها من الأصدقاء أكثر مما يحتمل، كما يقول محلل الإنترنت كارمي ليفي. 

ويقول ليفي "من الواضح للغاية أن الفيس بوك لم يعد هواية ولكن له منظره الخاص وقوته الكبرى على الإنترنت العالمي".

وقد أعلنت الشركة أنها حققت أرباحاً من الإعلانات العام الماضي، "وأنه ليس هناك مكان إلا لتحقيق الربح" فيما يتعلق بالمال، حسب ما يعتقد ليفي.

ويتنبأ ليفي بحدوث انخفاض في الأوقات التي يقضيها المستخدمون على الموقع، لكنه لديه فكرة ضئيلة عن ما إذا كانت أي شركة تكون قوية بما يكفي لإبعاد قاعدة المستخدمين الضخمة لـ"الفيس بوك". 

ويقول "يوماً ما قد يحل شيء ما محل الفيس بوك. ولكن إذا حدث ذلك فسيكون شيئاً ما لم نسمع عنه أبداً".


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

من جنسيات وديانات مختلفة *مصرية تزوجت 38 رجلا ونسبت ابنتها لمسيحي لبناني*




























 
القاهرة ـ العربية.نت
تزوجت سيدة من مدينة الأسكندرية في مصر 38 شخصا من جنسيات وديانات مختلفة طمعا في أموالهم، وقامت بالتزوير في محررات رسمية في قسائم الزواج والطلاق وأيضا شهادة ميلاد ابنتها التي نسبتها لطليقها المسيحي اللبناني.

وتلقت نيابة قسم شرطة الدخيلة بالمدينة دعوى قضائية من زوجها الأخير حيث حرر ضد الزوجة وتدعى "سلوى" المحضر رقم 46008 لسنة 2010، ليخلي مسئوليته، مؤكدا أنه لم يعلم شيئا عن أي من أزواجها السابقين غير الزوج المسيحي اللبناني الجنسية.

وجاء في نص الدعوى التي قدمها محام الزوج لرئيس النيابة أن موكله "حسن. ح" والمقيم بشارع خير الله بمنطقة العجمي، قد تزوج من "سلوى.أ" بعقد زواج محرر في 28/2/2009، مشيرا إلي أنه خلال فترة زواجه بها وصل إلي علمه أنها متعددة الأزواج، وقد سبق لها أن تزوجت أكثر من 38 مرة. 

وقالت جريدة "الدستور" المصرية اليوم الأربعاء 21-7-2010 إن المحامي أوضح أن موكله لديه المستندات الخاصة بعمليات الزواج والطلاق العرفي والشرعي وشهادة ميلاد ابنتها المزورة، وأنه حين واجهها بكل هذه المستندات والشهادات أنكرت.

وقرر رئيس نيابة الدخيلة ضبط وإحضار المتهمة الهاربة وذلك لبدء التحقيق معها وأخذ الإجراءات اللازمة تجاهها.

وتعود قصة "سلوى" إلي قصة زواجها من رجل يعمل مساعد مدير عام بشركة بترول بالإسكندرية، وقد عرف هذا الزوج من المحيطين به في فترة زواجه بها أنها متعددة الأزواج وأنها قد تزوجت أكثر من 38 مرة بعقود زواج عرفية وشرعية.

وبعد أن بحث عن المستندات الخاصة بزوجته وجد أنها زورت عقود زواج وطلاق وتمادت في إجرامها عندما زورت شهادة ميلاد ابنتها، وسمتها باسم طليقها اللبناني مسيحي الديانة لتحصل علي ميراثه.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

يلتقي رئيس الاتحاد الاثنين المقبل *تقارير إعلامية: مارادونا مدرباً للأرجنتين حتى مونديال 2014*




























دييغو مارادونا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأرجنتيني



 
بوينس آيرس - د ب أ
ذكرت تقارير إعلامية محلية الأربعاء 21-07-2010 أن أسطورة كرة القدم الأرجنتيني دييغو مارادونا وافق على عقد يبقى بموجبه مديراً فنيا للمنتخب الوطني حتى 2014، إلا أنه ليس هناك تأكيد رسمي.

واكتفى خوليو غروندونا، رئيس الاتحاد الأرجنتيني لكرة القدم، بالقول إنه يعتزم مقابلة مارادونا شخصيا يوم الاثنين المقبل.

وكان مارادونا الفتى الذهبي للأرجنتين في كأس العالم 1986 في المكسيك، قد تولى تدريب فريق تأهل بصعوبة لمونديال جنوب إفريقيا 2010، حيث مني بهزيمة مذلة أمام ألمانيا (0-4) في دور الثمانية، اعتبرها كثيرون من المحللين المحليين محبطة.

وتردد أن مارادونا (49 عاماً) وافق من حيث المبدأ، خلال اتصال هاتفي مع غروندونا، على تمديد تعاقده مع اتحاد بلاده للعبة لمدة 4 أعوام، ما يعني أنه سيقود المنتخب الأرجنتيني في تصفيات كأس العالم المقبلة المزمع تنظيمها في البرازيل.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

شخصيات بارزة في الولايات المتحدة توجّه نداء للمشاركة *سفينة مساعدات أمريكية إلى غزة استمدت اسمها من كتاب لأوباما*




























موقع التبرع من الأمريكيين إلى غزة



 
لندن - العربية.نت
في سبتمبر المقبل، أو ربما أوائل أكتوبر على الأكثر، سيبحر نشطاء أمريكيون على متن سفينة ضخمة تحمل المساعدات الى غزة بعد أن تنضم الى قافلة ستبحر سفنها بدورها من كندا والهند وجنوب إفريقيا وبعض دول أوروبا والشرق الأوسط في محاولة هي الأضخم هذه المرة للاحتجاج على استمرار الحصار الإسرائيلي على غزة ومحاولة فكه بالكامل.

وقال النشطاء في موقع لهم أسسوه على الإنترنت الأسبوع الماضي لجمع التبرعات ولشرح أهداف مشاركتهم بالقافلة الدولية إن اسم السفينة الأمريكية التي لم يتم شراؤها بعد هو The Audacity of Hope أو "جرأة أمل" المعروف بأنه عنوان الكتاب الثاني للرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما.

ووجهوا عبر الموقع الإلكتروني نداءً حثوا فيه على التبرع وقالوا إنهم ينوون جمع 370 ألف دولار على الأقل في الشهر المقبل لشراء سفينة تسع 40 الى 60 شخصاً، ولتأمين طاقمها ودفع ما يترتب للحصول على ترخيص لها، مؤكدين أن وجودهم على متنها "هو موقف قوي وفريد من نوعه في تحدي سياسة الولايات المتحدة الخارجية والتأكيد على التزام الجميع باحترام حقوق الانسان والقانون الدولي"، وفقاً لما ورد عنهم في موقع USTOGAZA الذي أسسوه معززاً بصور وفيديوات ودعوات متنوعة لدعم الرحلة.

ويلفت الانتباه في الموقع تكاتف من 66 شخصية أمريكية بارزة، وأخرى عربية الأصل تقيم في الولايات المتحدة، أيدت في نداء وجهته المشاركة بأول سفينة مساعدات أمريكية الى القطاع المحاصر. 

ومن بين من تظهر أسماؤهم في النداء، البرفيسور في جامعة كولومبيا رشيد الخاليدي، والكاتبة باليس فاكر، كما وليزلي كاغان، وهي إحدى المؤسسات لمنظمة "متحدون من أجل العدالة والسلام" إضافة الى السينمائية البرازيلية من أصل كوري، يارا لي.

ومن بين الأسماء أيضاً كريغ وسيندي كوري، وهما والدا الناشطة الأمريكية في حقوق الانسان راشيل كوري، التي قتلها جنود إسرائيليون عام 2003 في مدينة رفح، اضافة الى اسم نجلاء سعيد، ابنة المفكر الفلسطينية الراحل ادوارد سعيد، والكاتبة والرسامة نور العشي، ابنة الناشط الفلسطيني الشهير غسان العشي، وغيرهم من الناشطين في حقوق الانسان عرباً وأمريكيين.

وفي بروكسل، حيث مقر إعداد "أسطول الحرية 2" الدولي الذي ستكون "جرأة الأمل" الأمريكية إحدى سفنه بعد 3 أشهر على الأكثر، ينشط المنظمون للأسطول في فرز أكثر من 9000 طلب تقدم بها أصحابها من ناشطين في حقوق الإنسان بدول في 5 قارات للمشاركة في أكبر قافلة سفن ستتوجه الى غزة لكسر الحصار.

وتسلمت الهيئة المنظمة طلبات للتغطية الإعلامية تقدمت بها 35 مؤسسة "وقد تتم الموافقة عليها جميعها، سعياً لأن يشارك أكبر عدد من وسائل الإعلام في كشف أي حماقات جديدة قد يرتكبها الاحتلال بحق المتضامنين والأحرار القادمين من أصقاع العالم"، على حد تعبيرهم في بيان أصدروه.

وأضافوا في البيان: "إن الحديث عن السماح بإدخال مواد البناء لاستخدامها من جانب المنظمات الدولية فقط، من دون تلبية احتياجات المواطنين اليومية، يعطي مؤشراً واضحاً على أن الحصار مازال مفروضاً على غزة".


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

اليوم السابع




*ترقية 57 قاضياً لدرجة نائب رئيس محكمة النقض*

الأربعاء، 21 يوليو 2010 - 12:59







 المستشار سرى صيام رئيس محكمة النقض 
(أ.ش.أ)


 

 
أقر مجلس القضاء الأعلى، برئاسة المستشار سرى صيام رئيس محكمة النقض ورئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى، الجزء الأول من الحركة القضائية المتضمن التعيينات بوظائف نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ومستشاريها والرؤساء والنواب والقضاة بمحاكم الاستئناف وتنقلاتهم والتبادل بين القضاء والنيابة العامة فى هذه الدرجات.

وقال صيام- فى تصريحات له اليوم- إن الحركة تضمنت ترقية 57 مستشارا بمحكمة النقض إلى درجة نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، وتعيين 40 قاضيا بمحكمة النقض وترقية 226 نائب استئناف إلى درجة رئيس استئناف وترقية 237 قاضى استئناف إلى درجة نائب رئيس بمحاكم الاستئناف، وترقية 367 رئيسا من الفئة (أ) إلى درجة قاض بمحاكم الاستئناف، مشيرا إلى أنه لكل من رجال القضاء الذين شملتهم الحركة الاعتراض كتابة على ما يراه متعلقا بشأن من شئونه خلال سبعة أيام.

ومن جانبه، قال المستشار محمد عيد سالم، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض الأمين العام لمجلس القضاء الأعلى، إن مجلس القضاء الأعلى راعى فى مشروع الحركة القضائية المعروضة الاستجابة لرغبات رجال القضاء مع مراعاة قوة المحاكم والأقدمية وكذا مراعاة الظروف الصحية والاجتماعية لكل منهم.

وأوضح المستشار محمد عبد الحليم رضوان، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض الأمين العام المساعد لمجلس القضاء الأعلى، أن تنفيذ الحركة سيكون اعتبارا من أول أكتوبر من العام الحالى، مشيرا إلى أن الأمانة العامة لمجلس القضاء الأعلى ستتلقى اعتراضات رجال القضاء على المشروع حتى نهاية عمل يوم الخميس الموافق 29 يوليو الجارى، حيث تتولى الأمانة العامة بحثها وعرضها على المجلس تمهيدا لاستصدار القرار الجمهورى.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*من البرازيل والهند وباراجواى.. *

*مصر تستورد 60 ألف طن لحوم استعدادا لرمضان*

الأربعاء، 21 يوليو 2010 - 12:08







 لحوم مجمدة لتوفير احتياجات المصريين 
كتب سيد محفوظ


 

 
تستعد الأسواق المصرية خلال الأيام المقبلة لاستقبال 60 ألف طن لحوم مجمدة، قادمة من البرازيل والهند وأورجواى وباراجواى، حيث وافقت الهيئة العامة للخدمات البيطرية على دخولها بعد استيفائها لجميع الشروط الصحية. 

وكشف الدكتور محمد مصطفى الجارحى أن الهيئة تلقت طلبات أخرى من عدة شركات لاستيراد كميات أخرى من اللحوم الحمراء المجمدة والأسماك والدواجن، من أستراليا والبرازيل وأورجواى والهند، وقال: "تفحص الهيئة حاليا طلبات أخرى من مستوردين لاستيراد لحوم مبردة من دول حوض النيل، إثيوبيا والسودان".

وأضاف الجارحى أن عدة لجان من الطب البيطرى وهيئة الرقابة على الصادرات والواردات ووزارة الصحة تقوم حاليا بفحص رسائل جديدة من الأبقار والجاموس والجمال بدول إثيوبيا والسودان وجيبوتى، استعدادا لشحنها إلى الأراضى المصرية قبل حلول شهر رمضان، حيث سيتم ذبحها بالمجازر المصرية وتوزيعها على المحافظات المختلفة.

وفى السياق ذاته كشف تقرير رسمى حصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه عن سماح الهيئة العامة للخدمات البيطرية بدخول 59 ألفا و595 طن لحوم أبقار وجاموس ودواجن خلال الشهور الستة الماضية.

وقال التقرير إن شهر مارس الماضى كان أقل الشهور استيرادا للحوم (3513 طنا) فقط فيما شهد شهر فبراير استيراد 100 ألف طن، ووافقت الهيئة العامة للخدمات البيطرية على استيراد 14 ألف طن من جميع أنواع اللحوم فى شهر يناير، وبحسب التقرير فقد تم استيراد 14350 فى إبريل، و9394 فى مايو ، و8272 طنا فى يونيو الماضى.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*قيادة المرأة للسيارات تشكل أزمة لدى الرجال *

الأربعاء، 21 يوليو 2010 - 15:04







 يادة المرأة للسيارات تشكل أزمة لدى الرجال 
كتب أكرم سامى 


 

 
ينتقد كثير من الناس قيادة النساء للسيارات، خاصة إذا حدث أى موقف يعطل حركة المرور بأحد الشوارع، على الفور يظن الكثير من الرجال وقتها أن السبب بالتأكيد هو سيدة.

تقول دكتورة داليا الشيمى، إخصائى الطب النفسى، لا يوجد فرق بين قيادة النساء وقيادة الرجال، لكن هناك فرق بين توافر قدرات ومهارات بين شخص وشخص وليس بين رجل ومرأة، فالقيادة تتطلب توافر عدد من المهارات والمتطلبات الخاصة مثل الاتزان والتركيز والقدرة على التعامل بقوة مع أى موقف والشجاعة أيضا.

أضافت دكتورة داليا أن هناك نساء ماهرات فى قيادة السيارات وذكرت أنها، تعرضت لموقف عندما كانت فى لبنان، وتقول كنت فى سيارة مع زميلة لبنانية وكان الجو سىء للغاية وتسقط أمطار غزيرة، تعاملت زميلتى مع الموقف بكل مهارة لدرجة أنها صعدت كوبرى اتجاه عكسى، فمن خلال ذلك أؤكد أن القيادة تتطلب فى النهاية مهارات عقلية ونفسية سواء كان رجلا أو سيدة هو السائق.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

الدستور 






ديفيد وارين



توفى العالم الأسترالى ديفيد وارين صاحب اختراع الصندوق الأسود الذى يقوم بتسجيل بيانات رحلات الطيران ويتم الاستعانة به فى التحقيقات الخاصة بحوادث الطائرات، وذلك عن عمر ناهز 85 عاما.
وذكرت هيئة الإذاعة الأسترالية اليوم الأربعاء أن فكرة الصندوق الأسود تبلورت فى عقل وارين فى أعقاب مشاركته فى التحقيق فى حادث تحطم مروحية عام 1953، حيث فكر بعدها فى تصميم مسجل للصوت يقوم بتسجيل ما يدور فى كابينة القيادة الخاصة بالطائرة مما يكشف عن غموض العديد من الحوادث، وهو ما نجح فى القيام به عام 1956.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *قيادة المرأة للسيارات تشكل أزمة لدى الرجال *
> 
> الأربعاء، 21 يوليو 2010 - 15:04
> 
> ...



*
المرأه عمله مشاكل في كل حاجه

حتي في قياده السيارات 

ياريت يقعدوا في البيت ويريحونا :smil8:
​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

مواد التنظيف قد تسبب سرطان الثدى



ربط علماء أمريكيون بين استخدام ربات المنازل للمواد المنظفة وبين الإصابة بسرطان الثدى، وذلك فى تقرير يعد الأول الذى نشر عن منتجات التنظيف وخطر الإصابة بالسرطان.
وذكرت قناة الجزيرة اليوم الأربعاء أن المواد المنظفة والمعطرة للهواء وتنقيته، والأخرى المستخدمة لإزالة الرواسب المتعفنة فى المنزل، والمبيدات الحشرية، قد تؤثر على مركبات كيميائية مضرة للغدد الصماء وقد تتسبب بسرطان الثدى.
وأجرى الباحثون الأمريكيون مسحا عبر الهاتف شمل 787 امرأة يعانين من سرطان الثدى ، تتراوح أعمارهن بين 60 و80 عاما فى كايب كود بولاية ماساشوستس، و721 امرأة تتمتعن بصحة جيدة من الفئة العمرية ذاتها.
وقالت جوليا برودى من معهد (سايلنت سبرنج) فى نيوتن بولاية ماساشوستس "إن النساء اللواتى ذكرن أنهن يستخدمن المواد المنظفة أكثر من غيرهن كان معدل إصابتهن بسرطان الثدى مرتين أكثر من نظيراتهن اللواتى استخدمن ذلك بأقل نسبة ممكنة".
وأضافت "أن استخدام معطرات الجو والمواد الخاصة بإزالة العفن ، قد ارتبطت بزيادة خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدى".


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *المرأه عمله مشاكل في كل حاجه*​
> *حتي في قياده السيارات *​
> *ياريت يقعدوا في البيت ويريحونا :smil8:*​


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس ما تزعلش 
من تعليقى القوى 

ولما الستات تقعد فى البيت 
مين هيصرف على البيت 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

المصرى اليوم 


*«المصرى اليوم» ترصد بالصور: وقائع بيع الحشيش والبانجو علناً على الطريق الدولى بالإسكندرية*

* كتب *  عمرو التلاوى وهبة بكر 

 ٢١/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠












http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/popimage.aspx?ImageID=115839تصوير ــ هبة بكر
صورة تظهر تجار مخدرات يعرضون بضاعتهم على قائدى السيارات فى الطريق الدولى 











«مش عاوز حشيش أو بانجو يا بيه؟».. يتردد هذا الصوت كثيرا على الطريق الدولى الساحلى، يستوقفك طفل أو شاب ليعرض عليك المخدرات، وربما تجده يحاول إقناعك عن طريق تشجيعك «خد جرب السيجارة دى مجاناً»، أو «اعرف السعر وشوف اللى انت عاوزه.. كله موجود، بانجو، حشيش، ماكس، أفيون».
ورصدت «المصرى اليوم» بالصور واحدة من عمليات بيع المخدرات علناً على الطريق الخاضع لسيطرة مجموعة من تجار المخدرات، يتسترون وراء الأطفال، الذين يبدأون عرض البضاعة، وبعد ذلك يأتى كبيرهم ليتفق على السعر، أو يترك الطفل يتم العملية كاملة إذا كان الطلب «قرش واحد» من الحشيش، أما إذا كنت ترغب فى شراء كمية فعليك باللجوء إلى «الكوماندا» وهو كبير المنطقة والمسؤول عن البيع بالكميات.
واستقل محررا «المصرى اليوم» سيارة واتجها إلى الطريق، وبعد فترة استوقفهما طفل لم يتجاوز ١١ سنة وفى يده لفافة من القماش، سوداء اللون وفاجأهما بقوله: «مش عاوزين حشيش؟». وبعد محاولات لنيل ثقته قال الطفل ردا على سؤال عمن يعمل لحسابهم: «أعمامى.. إنتو بتسألوا ليه المفروض تسألونى عن السعر». وبعد محاولات أخرى اطمأن الصبى الذى طلب أولا أن يرى الأموال. وقال: «أنا وقتى بفلوس خاصة اليومين دول اللى بيزيد فيها عدد اللى بيمروا عشان المصايف». 
وعندما رأى الأموال وتأكد الصبى من جديتنا قال إنه يعمل فى بيع الحشيش منذ بلوغه التاسعة، وتمكن من تعلم «أصول البيع» عن طريق عمه الذى يعيش معه بعد وفاة والده فى حادث نفس الطريق الذى يبيع فيه، 
وأضاف قرش الحشيش بـ(٨٠ جنيهاً) واعترضنا على السعر وأخبرناه أننا نريد أسعاراً أرخص حتى نتمكن من شراء كميات، وكان لكلمة «كميات» أثر على سمع الصبى الذى بدأ يساومنا بأنه سيخفض السعر إلى ٦٠ جنيها وأنه لن يستطيع ان يخفض اكثر من ذلك حتى لا يتعرض للعقاب من عمه فهو المسؤول عن البيع فقط. 
وقال مصدر أمنى لـ«المصرى اليوم» ـ طلب عدم نشر اسمه ـ إن حملات دورية تنظم على الطرق السريعة، لضبط المخالفات، وبالفعل يتم القبض على مروجى المخدرات على هذه الطرق، مشيراً إلى أن هذه المطاردات ستظل مستمرة بين قوات الأمن وهؤلاء المروجين.
وطلبت فوزية شحاتة، نائب رئيس لجنة الأمن بالمجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية، تسليم «الفيديو» الذى صورته «المصرى اليوم» والذى يثبت عملية البيع كاملة، إلى مكتب مكافحة المخدرات حتى يتم التعامل معه بطريقتهم الخاصة والوصول إلى هؤلاء التجار والقبض عليهم،
مشيرة إلى أنه ربما يحتاج الأمر دليلاً حتى يتم التعامل مع المروجين على هذا الطريق وهو ما يوفره الفيديو. وأضافت: «إن تجارة المخدرات على هذا الطريق أصبحت (ظاهرة) تحتاج جهداً كبيراً من المسؤولين حتى يتم القضاء عليها نهائيا».


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *قيادة المرأة للسيارات تشكل أزمة لدى الرجال *
> 
> الأربعاء، 21 يوليو 2010 - 15:04
> 
> ...





asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




*
هتصرفوا ع البيت ازاي بقي

مفيش رجاله ولا ايه

شكلك بتلعبي في عداد عمرك يا ايمي

ولا اقلك هزعل وهاتيلي ورده في موضوعك هناك ​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*الكاتب كريستوفر كالدويل فى الـ«فاينانشيال تايمز»: مليارديرات العالم يهبون ثرواتهم لأعمال الخير*

* ترجمة*   بسنت زين الدين    ٢١/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠اهتمت صحيفة «فاينانشيال تايمز» البريطانية بإعلان بول ألن، الذى أسس شركة مايكروسوفت مع بيل جيتس عام ١٩٧٥، هذا الأسبوع أنه سيتبرع بنصف ثروته، التى تقدر بحوالى ١٣.٥ مليار دولار، لصالح أعمال خيرية، وجاء ذلك عقب قيام كل من جيتس وزوجته ميليندا والمستثمر وارن بافيت بدعوة أصحاب المليارات فى العالم إلى التوقيع على «تعهد العطاء»، الذى يقضى بتخصيص نصف ثرواتهم لصالح أعمال الخير، ويعد «ألن» هو الخامس الذى وقع عليها. 
وقال الصحفى البريطانى كريستوفر كالدويل فى مقال له، أمس الأول، إن هذا المستوى من الأعمال الخيرية لم يسبق له مثيل، حيث إن «بافيت» يتبرع بالفعل بـ٥% من أسهمه فى شركة بيركشير هاثاواى سنوياً، فضلاً عن وعده بالتنازل عن ٩٩% من ثروته لصالح الخير.
وفيما يلى نص المقال: إن أغلبية قراء مجلة «فورتشن»، التى انفردت بنشر فكرة «تعهد العطاء»، كانوا «سعداء للغاية» من تلك الفكرة التى تبنت كتابتها كارول لوميس، صديقة «بافيت» وشريكة «جيتس»، فى مقال بالمجلة اتخذ نبرة البيان الصحفى، ومع ذلك، فإن الشىء الدافع للدهشة فى مئات الرسائل المنشورة على موقع المجلة كان «مستوى الغضب» فى أغلبية تلك التعليقات، مثل «أعتقد أن السيد جيتس سيعطى ثروته كلها للهند»، يأتى ذلك بناء على «تعليق سلبى معتاد» وهو أن «السيد جيتس مولع بتوريد جميع الأنظمة والوظائف البرمجية والتحليلية الخاصة بالكمبيوتر إلى الهند».
ومن هنا يبدو أن السيد جيتس والسيد بافيت أخطآ فى الحكم على الجمهور، فـمن خلال «فتح محافظهما المالية» قاما بفتح جدل واسع حول ما إذا كان من الصواب أن يمتلك كل منهما كمية أكبر من المال لكى يبدأ بالتبرع بها.
إن الأمريكيين لديهم قدر من عدم المساواة «المادية» أكثر من أى دولة غربية أخرى، ومع ذلك فإنهم يتحملونها دون شكوى، وربما يكمن تفسير ذلك فى «المادية المتزايدة» بالنسبة للأمريكيين. فإنهم، بسذاجة، يربطون المال بالقوة الشرائية فقط، وليس مع أى شىء آخر، فإذا كان الشخص لديه ثروة تقدر بـ ٥٠ مليار دولار، فبمقدوره شراء ٥٠ تليفزيوناً «فلات سكرين» أو مليون سيارة مرسيدس «إم كلاس»، فليس هناك ما يغير منه.
الأمريكيون لديهم حساسية بالغة بشأن تحويل المال إلى السلطة السياسية، وعلى الرغم من أن جماعات الضغط «اللوبى» المشتركة تعتبر شيئاً ضرورياً لأى ديمقراطية حديثة يتم توظيفها بشكل جيد، إلا أن الشكل العام لتلك الجماعات فى ذهن الجمهور، حتى الآن، هو أنهم «أوغاد» بشكل صريح.
مثلاً، فى الثانى من يناير الماضى، ألغت المحكمة العليا الحكم الخاص بوضع قيود على الشركات بشأن تمويل الإعلانات الخاصة بالحملات، والقرار كان صحيحاً على أساس حرية التعبير، إلا أنه عمل على «انقسام» الرأى العام، كما هاجمه الرئيس أثناء خطابه بالاتحاد.
إذا كان استخدام رجال الأعمال لأموالهم فى الحملات شيئاً خاطئاً، فإن «الأكثر خطئا» هو أن يستخدم رجال الأعمال أموالهم فى الحكم، وهذا ما تقوم به أغلب الأعمال الخيرية هذه الأيام، فمثلاً يقوم هؤلاء بنشر ثرواتهم عبر المؤسسات المعفاة من الضرائب، مما تكون له آثار مدمرة على الديمقراطية، فمهما كان نُبل أى بليونير «متغطرس» فإنه يطمح إلى أن يحقق أهدافه، وقليل من المليارديرات «يتخلون» عن أموالهم بشكل كامل، بمعنى التنازل عن السيطرة عليها.
مؤسسة جيتس، على سبيل المثال، تعهدت بضخ ٦٥٠ مليون دولار للمدارس فى السنوات الأخيرة، مما عمل على منح العديد من الولايات الأمريكية ملايين الدولارات للمنافسة فى البرنامج الإدارى «سباق إلى القمة»، كما حصلت مقاطعة هيلزبرة بولاية فلوريدا على ١٠٠ مليون دولار لوضع معايير صارمة بشأن التدريس.
قد تكون هذه الأفكار ممتازة، ولكن «مكاسب التعليم هى خسائر الديمقراطية»، فالقطاع الخاص يزيد من سلطات الحكومة من وراء ما يعاقب عليه الدستور، فذلك قد يشوه الحوافز ويمكن أن يجعل السلطات «مترددة» فى فرض قواعد أو قوانين ضد المتبرع.
قال جيتس، فى يونيو الماضى، «إذا أخطأت فى استخدام أموالك، لن تشعر بسوء ما فعلت وكأنها أموال شخص آخر»، فالمشكلة هى أن المؤسسات الخيرية، عندما تعمل مع الحكومة، فإنها تنتهى بالتدخل فى أموال دافعى الضرائب أيضاً.
يتحدث جيتس فى كثير من الأحيان عن أهمية «الاستفادة» من استثماراته، كما أخبر «بافيت» زملاءه من أصحاب المليارات أنه «إذا استطعت أن تظهر للجميع كيف يمكن الاستفادة من أموالهم، فإن ذلك يغريهم حقاً»، فمن الواضح أن جيتس يرى دوراً شبه رسمى من هيئات صنع القرار، بشأن المليارديرات على شكل نظام دستورى جديد، فهناك أهل الخير من جهة وما سماه «الديمقراطية» من جهة أخرى. 
وجاء على لسان جيتس فى برنامج تشارلى روز الشهر الماضى: «النظام فى الولايات المتحدة هو نظام مختلط»، مضيفا أن «الحكومة وقطاع المنظمات غير الحكومية مكملان لبعضها البعض»، وقالت السيدة جيتس: «ليست هناك أجندة أعمال فى تعهد العطاء»، ولكن أهل الخير من المليارديرات يشتركون فى مصلحة معينة وهى «مصلحة طبقية» تتطلب تحقيق أقصى قدر من السيطرة والنفوذ، مهما اختلفت أهدافهم الخيرية.
إن «التعهد بالعطاء» يضع المليارديرات على «منحدر لزج»، وإذا لم يكن مجرد خطابة، فلابد أن يكون هناك «ضغط مقابل» لإقناع هؤلاء بأن هناك «خطأ» عند الحفاظ على الجزء الأكبر من ثرواتهم، فالاعتبارات السياسية أكثر حسما من الدوافع الأخلاقية، ولو تعهد كل فرد ممن جاءوا على قائمة مجلة فوربس لأغنى ٤٠٠ فى العالم، سنحصل على ٦٠٠ مليار دولار.
حتى وقت لاحق لم يكن من المعتاد أن يستغل الناخبون تلك الثروة فى مجال الضرائب، إلا أن هناك تغيراً فى أمرين، أولهما تعهد الموطنين الأمريكيين، بشكل لا إرادى، بتوفير ٦٠٠ مليار دولار لحماية الاقتصاد الأمريكى مما ألقى بالضرر عليهم من جهة وبالنفع على المليارديرات من جهة أخرى، وثانياً تباطؤ وتيرة ابتكار التكنولوجيا الفائقة بشكل كبير، فعندما توقفت أوزة المشاريع عن وضع «بيض الذهب»، فإن تركها وحيدة، من الناحية السياسية، سيعمل على إضعافها بشكل كبير.
وأخيراً، إذا تم تقديم معايير جديدة ضد ما يريده الأغنياء، فإن «تعهد العطاء» سيعمل على إضعاف تلك المعايير.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هتصرفوا ع البيت ازاي بقي*​
> *مفيش رجاله ولا ايه*​
> *شكلك بتلعبي في عداد عمرك يا ايمي*​
> 
> *ولا اقلك هزعل وهاتيلي ورده في موضوعك هناك *​


 

:download:


اية دة فية اشاعة بتقول 

الرجالة كلهم 
ماتوا فى 67

الباقيين دلوقتى 

كلهم اخواتنا ببنطلوناتهم الساقطة وشعرهم الطويل اللى بيهفهف


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*أعور ملك روحى*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ٢١/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠منذ أيام «الفيس بريسلى» حتى أيام «الفيس بوك» لم نشاهد وضعاً مثل هذا، أعور ملك روحى يا حبيبى تعالى بالعجل أو بالمواصلات العادية، وهذا المقال مخصص لطلبة القسم العلمى وما يعادله مع دفع الرسوم المقررة لإعادة التصحيح أو لإعادة التصريح الذى يقول «أى حد هيفتح بقه هأحط صوابعى فى عينيه»، ويموت الوزير وصوابعه بتلعب، ومن أدبيات السينما المصرية أن أى ممثل «يكح» فى الفيلم يموت بعد لقطتين، ومن أدبيات السياسة المصرية أن أى وزير يصاب بسعار الأرض يعالج ويكمل الفيلم.. 
وشرف لأى مواطن أن يضع الوزير إصبعه فى عينه فمن عبقرية البواب أنه يفتح لك باب السيارة بيد ويحمل لك الشنطة باليد الآخرى ثم يخرج لك يداً ثالثة للبقشيش، ومن عبقرية الوزير أنه يضع يده على الأرض ومع ذلك يجد إصبعاً زائداً ليضعه فى عيون الناس.. الذى يخرم الوزير عينه فى هذه الأيام المباركة يا بخته عند ربنا فالعين عليها حارس لكن الأرض ليست كذلك.. 
وكان الفنان محمد فوزى سابقاً لعصره عندما غنى «دارى العيون داريها ليشوفها الوزير يعميها» فالموضوع قديم وأول رجل أعمال عينوه فى السبعينيات وزيراً للإسكان ضبطوه فى فيللا بشارع الهرم مع مذيعة مشهورة وخرج على الناس عارياً ليقول لهم (أى حد هيفتح بقه هأحط صوابعى فى عينيه) وجفنة علم الغزل.. واللى اختشوا ماتوا ويقال إنهم انتحروا.. وعندى قريبتى متزوجة من شخص اسمه «عوضين» اتهموها بالجمع بين «زوجين».. 
وأتذكر أن جدى عندما قال كلمة حق منحوه التقديرية وخرموا عينه عند وزير متخصص فى وسط البلد ثم بدأ رحلة التسول ثم عملوا له قضية «مقاومة سلطات» لأنه قال للضابط صباح الخير يا باشا أنا جبت الفطار ونسيت أجيب العشا فظنوا أنه «أدهم».. 
لذلك أعادت ألمانيا «صباع» الوزير الفرعونى ليس بسبب جهود مصر ولكن لأنه «عور» نصف سكان برلين.. وطول السنة الحكومة تقدم الساعة وتأخر الساعة ثم تقدم الساعة وتأخر الساعة حتى لا يستدل أحد على مكان الوزير ويفاجئ المواطنين.. وهات عينيك تسرح فى دنيتهم عينيا.. اللى اختشوا ماتوا (ما انت قلتها هيه شغلانه) خلاص يا سيدى ما تزعلش اللى ماتوا اختشوا واستقالوا ومشوا.. وحبيبى عليا تغطرش وعينى تصب المدامع.. أعمى ينادى على أطرش لا ده شايف ولا ده سامع.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

الخميس 22 يوليو 2010


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

القاهرة - رانده أبو العزم، رويترز
في أول تعقيب من مؤسسة رئاسة الجمهورية المصرية بشأن التقارير الإعلامية التي تناولت صحة الرئيس حسني مبارك،قال السفير سليمان عواد المتحدث باسمها ردا على سؤال لـ"العربية" إن العمل الدؤوب للرئيس مبارك والنشاطات المكثفة التي يقوم بها هي خير رد على ذلك.

فعندما سئل "لاحظنا نشاطا مكثفا للرئيس مبارك من مقابلات وحفلات تخريج كليتي الحربية والشرطة، ولكننا وجدنا تقارير تتزامن مع هذا النشاط تتحدث عن صحة الرئيس" قال عواد: "سؤالك يتضمن الإجابة عليه، نشاط الرئيس مباراك هو خير رد على هذه التقارير التي تثور هنا أو هناك".

وأضاف: "هذه التقارير تأتي من إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة، حجم الرئيس مبارك وحجم مصر يجعل هذه التقارير تنتقل من مكان لآخر".

واستطرد أن "مؤسسة الرئاسة لا تعتزم ولا يجب أن تتصدى لهذا الخبر أو ذاك ولا يمكن أن ترد على خبر هنا أو هناك، اطلعت على التقرير المذكور والسؤال هو ما مصدر هذا الكلام ونحن لسنا ملزمين بالتصدي له، والرد عليه هو العمل الدؤوب للرئيس مبارك والنشاطات المكثفة التي يقوم بها".

وكان وزير الإعلام المصري أنس الفقي نفى تقارير عن تدهور صحة الرئيس المصري، مؤكداً أن ما نشرته صحيفة أمريكية عن إصابة مبارك بمرحلة متقدمة من السرطان "غير صحيح بالمرة".

وقال الفقي في بيان اإى رويترز، الأربعاء 21-7-2010، إن "الرئيس في حالة صحية جيدة وهذا ما أعلنه الأطباء بعد عملية إزالة المرارة التي تمت في ألمانيا". 

وأضاف "نحن بالطبع نتفهم الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع نظراً للثقل الجغرافي والسياسي الذي تحظى به مصر، بالإضافة إلى دور الرئيس في الشرق الأوسط كقوة لحفظ الاستقرار، لكن التقارير الإعلامية المنشورة حول صحة الرئيس تبنى فقط على الشائعات والتكهنات دون أي أساس من الصحة بما في ذلك تقرير صدر أخيراً مستشهداً بمصادر مخابراتية مجهولة".

وكان تقرير نشرته صحيفة "واشنطن تايمز" أشار إلى أن "معظم وكالات المخابرات الغربية تعتقد أن مبارك في مرحلة متقدمة من الإصابة بالسرطان في المعدة والبنكرياس".

ونقلت الصحيفة عن ضابط مخابرات بدولة في وسط أوروبا قوله إن مبارك البالغ من العمر 82 عاماً قد يعيش فترة تقل عن عام.

وعاد الرئيس الى جدول عمله المعتاد من الاجتماعات مع المسؤولين الزائرين منذ الجراحة التي أجريت له في مستشفى هايدلبرغ الجامعي بألمانيا في مارس (اذار). فاجتمع يوم الاحد الماضي مع الرئيس الفلسطيني ورئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي ومسؤولين آخرين.









تقرير \"واشنطن تايمز\" الذي نفته مصر















كما ظهر على شاشات التلفزيون المصري الثلاثاء وهو يحضر حفل تخريج دفعة من كلية الشرطة. وأظهرت لقطات فيديو مبارك وهو يقف لتوزيع الأوسمة على الخريجين.

ويعتبر تقرير "واشنطن تايمز" هو الأحدث ضمن عدة تقارير تشكك في صحة الرئيس. فقد نشرت مجلة "الايكونوميست" تقريراً هذا الأسبوع عن مصر، وصفت فيه صحة مبارك بأنها "ليست جيدة".

كما سبق أن نفت مصر الاسبوع الماضي تقريراً في صحيفة "السفير" اللبنانية، ذكر أن مبارك سيسافر للعلاج في الخارج.

وقال الفقي إن "الرئيس مبارك يواصل برنامجه كاملاً. وخلال الايام العشرة الاخيرة سافر الرئيس الى الجزائر لتقديم العزاء للرئيس الجزائري عبدالعزيز بوتفليقة في وفاة شقيقه، كما التقى الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي في باريس وعند عودته الى مصر شهد مراسم تخرج العديد من دفعات الكليات العسكرية".

وأضاف أن مبارك سيجتمع مع الرئيس التركي عبدالله غول اليوم الاربعاء وسيلقي كلمة في مناسبة ثورة يوليو.

ولم يذكر مبارك هل سيخوض الانتخابات لتولي فترة رئاسة سادسة مدتها ست سنوات في 2011، وإذا لم يشارك في الانتخابات فإنه ينظر الى ابنه جمال (46 عاماً) على أنه خليفة مرحج. وينفي كل من مبارك وابنه وجود مثل هذه الخطة.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

اليوم السابع 




*المعارضون لإغلاق المحلات مبكراً:60% من البيع بعد السابعة مساء.. المؤيدون:القاهرة ستعود للهدوء.. المستهلكون: فكرة خاطئة وستفشل تماما*

الخميس، 22 يوليو 2010 - 09:20







 التجار ينقسمون حول إغلاق المحلات مبكراً 
كتب كامل كامل


 

 
إعلان الحكومة عن دراسة فكرة إغلاق المحلات التجارية مبكراً لمواجهة تزايد استهلاك الكهرباء وخاصة فى فصل الصيف أثار ردود أفعال متباينة بين التجار وأصحاب المحلات من جانب والمستهلكين من جانب آخر. "اليوم السابع" رصد كافة الآراء المتباينة.

التجار انقسموا إلى فريقين، أحدهما معارض للفكرة والآخر مؤيد لها.

المعارضون برروا موقفهم بأن حركة البيع الأكبر تكون بعد الساعة السابعة، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن هذا النظام تم تطبيقه فى الثمانينيات وفشل، بينما هناك فريق آخر من التجار مؤيد لفكر الحكومة وأكد أن هذه الفكرة جديرة بالدراسة وأن المستهلكين سوف يتعودون على الشراء مبكراً، أما المستهلكون فقد أبدوا رفضهم التام لفكرة الحكومة لأن مجرد لتفكير فيها يعد خطأ فادحا.

فى وسط المدينة بالقاهرة التقينا بعدد من أصحاب المحلات أكد أحدهم ويدعى عبد العزيز عيد تاجر ملابس جاهزة أن نسبة البيع بعد الساعة السابعة تقدر بحوالى 60%، مضيفاً أن المستهلكين يقبلون على الشراء بعد الساعة السابعة.

وأضاف أن هذا الكلام غير منطقى وعبثى مؤكداً أن هذه الفكرة لم تطبق خاصة أن فترة عمل الموظفين من الصباح حتى الساعة السادسة، فمتى سيأتون للشراء، مضيفاً أن شهر رمضان مثلاً تكون فيه حركة البيع بعد الإفطار.

وأضاف، إن كان ذلك لتوفير الكهرباء فالمستهلكون سيظلون فى منازلهم وبالتالى يزيد استهلاك الكهرباء أكثر من المحلات، لافتاً إلى أنه من الممكن أن يتم تعديل موعد فتح المحلات. 

وأكد أن هناك نسبة من السياح الأجانب يتسوقون فى المساء.

وأكد ناصر محمود تاجر ملابس رياضية أن هذه الفكرة تم تطبيقها عام 1980 وكانت المحلات تفتح الساعة العاشرة صباحاً حتى الثامنة مساء، ويومى الاثنين والخميس تغلق الساعة التاسعة، ولكن لم يستمر هذا النظام وفشل، مؤكداً أن هذه الفكرة ستفشل فلا غنى عن الكهرباء، وأضاف أن الحكومة تكسب من استخدامنا للكهرباء.

ومن جانبها، أكدت آمال عزمى تاجرة شنط جلد بشارع طلعت حرب أنه يجب أن يتم التوقف فى التفكير فى هذه الفكرة، فالسوق يعانى من ركود ومتى سيشترى المستهلك إذا تم تطبيق هذه الفكرة فى عز الحر، فحركة البيع تبدأ بعد الساعة السابعة.

وأضافت أن هذه الفكرة تم تطبيقها فى القطاع العام فى الثمانينيات ولكن المستهلكين لم يستجيبوا، لافتة إلى أن نزهة الأسرة تكون فى شراء مستلزمات البيت أو الملابس "ياريت بلاش التفكير فى هذا الأمر فكفاية زيادة نسل".

وأكدت أن القاهرة بدون محلات ليست قاهرة فمثلها مثل الريف لأن الشوارع من غير محلات ليس لها قيمة.

وأضافت لكى يتم توفير كهرباء يجب رفع الأسعار على المحلات التى تستخدم الكهرباء بشكل غير عادى وتقليل عدد المكيفات.

ومن الفريق المؤيد للفكرة أكد سامح حمدى مدير محل لتجارة الأحذية أن هذه الفكرة جديرة بالدراسة فلها مزايا عديدة، منها أن السوق سوف ينتعش نظراً لأن البيع سيكون فى وقت محدد بالإضافة إلى ذلك ستعيد هذه الفكرة القاهرة إلى رونقها وخاصة بعد إغلاق المحلات الساعة السابعة.

وأكد أن تطبيق هذه الفكرة يتيح الفرصة والوقت للجلوس مع أبنائى والخروج معهم وأعرفهم على شكل القاهرة. 

ومن جانبها، أكدت أسماء على -بائعة بمحل ملابس جاهزة- أن المستهلكين سيتعودون على المواعيد بعد تطبيق الفكرة التى هى جديرة بالدراسة، ولابد أن تكون مواعيد العمل 8 ساعات فقط. 

من جانبه، أكد سيد عبد القادر مدرس، أن العرف السائد بيننا أن نقوم بشراء مستلزمات البيت فى المساء فكيف ستتم هذه الفكرة وأن الرجل والمرأة يعملان، مؤكدا أن هذه الفكرة ستفشل بنسبة 100%. 

وأضافت رحاب محمد موظفة أن 60% من النساء العاملات يتسوقن فى المساء، بالإضافة إلى أن تطبيق هذه الفكرة يتعارض مع مصلحة المحلات التجارية لافتة إلى أن تطبيق هذه الدراسة لن يتوافق مع أزمة المواصلات وسيحدث تكدس وازدحام شديد جداً نظراً لأن الجميع سيشترى فى وقت واحد.

وأكدت أنه من الممكن أن تنجح هذه الفكرة ولكن إذا تم تعديل مواعيد العمل أى يبدأ العمل فى وقت مبكر جداً.

ومن جانبه، أكد محمد زكى موظف يجب على الحكومة ألا تفكر فى هذه الفكرة لأنها خاطئة فنحن من عاداتنا أن تكون النزهة بعد العمل وذلك فى شراء الملابس والتسوق.

وأضاف لو أرادت الحكومة تطبيق هذه الفكرة فيجب عليها أن تطبقها فى القطاع العام مؤكدا أنه مستحيل أن تتم وخاصة فى القاهرة.

وقال لو أرادت الحكومة توفير الكهرباء فيجب عليها أن تفكر فى صناعة تكنولوجيا للقيام بذلك مثل ما حدث فى اللمبات الموفرة، مشيراً إلى أن هذه المحلات تحتوى على عدد كبير من الشباب الذى يعمل بعد الظهر وذلك لتحسين دخله فماذا سيفعل هذا الشباب وأين سيذهب؟ 

ومن جانبه قال سامى صلاح موظف بشركة بترول هى الحكومة عايزة تقطع عيش الناس ولا أيه؟!


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*لأول مرة.. "التعليم العالى" لم تحدد أعداد المقبولين بكليات القمة.. الصيدلة انخفضت عن العام الماضى 25.5 درجة.. والطب 13.. والتربية 67 درجة.. والحقوق شعبة فرنسية تقفز لـ97%*

الأربعاء، 21 يوليو 2010 - 22:09







 هانى هلال وزير التعليم العالى 
كتب محمد البديوى


 

 
لأول مرة منذ سنوات طويلة لم تحدد وزارة التعليم العالى ومكتب تنسيق القبول بالجامعات أعداد الطلاب الذين سيتم قبولهم بكل قطاع أو كلية فى بياناتها الرسمية.

ووزعت وزارة التعليم العالى بيانا صحفيا صباح اليوم لم يتضمن أية معلومات عن عدد الطلاب المقبولين بأى قطاع، فلم يتم تحديد الطلاب الذين تم قبولهم بكلية الطب، أو القطاع الطبى، أو كلية الإعلام، أو كليات التعليم المفتوح.

وقد بلغ عدد الطلاب الحاصلين على أعلى من 95% 664 طالبا من جميع الشعب "العلمى وعلمى رياضة والأدبى"، فى حين يبلغ عدد الحاصلين على مجموع ما بين 90% و95% 1919 طالبا وطالبة وبذلك يكون عدد الطلاب الذين دخلوا جميع كليات الطب والصيدلة وطب الأسنان وبترول وتعدين السويس، وهندسة المنيا وأسيوط وبنى سويف وكفر الشيخ والفيوم وطنطا والقاهرة والإسكندرية، وكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية، والإعلام فى الشعبة العلمية وكليات الحقوق شعبة اللغة الفرنسية، والاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية.

وبمقارنة الحد الأدنى بالنسبة للسنوات الماضية نجد أن كلية الطب انخفضت مقارنة بالعام الماضى 13 درجة، حيث كان الحد الأدنى 401.5 بنسبة 97.93 %، وهذا المجموع هو أعلى نسبة قبلتها كليات الطب العام الحالى بجامعة سوهاج، فى حين كان أقل حد أدنى بكلية طب بنها بـ94.76%.

كلية الصيدلة كانت مفاجأة التنسيق العام الحالى حيث كانت قد قبلت الطلاب بحد أدنى 394.5 بـنسبة 96.2%، فى حين انخفض الحد الأدنى للعام العالى بمقدار 25.5 درجة "369درجة" بنسبة 90 %، أى أقل من العام الماضى بـ6.2 %.

أما كلية طب الأسنان فانخفضت عن العام الماضى 16 درجة ونصف حيث قبلت العام الحالى بحد أدنى 383 درجة بنسبة 93.41 %، مقابل 399.5 بنسبة 97.3%.

كلية الطب البيطرى انخفضت عن العام الماضى 28 درجة، حيث قبلت العام الحالى بحد أدنى 361 "88.05%"، مقابل 389 بنسبة 94.88 %، فى حين انخفضت نسبة القبول بكلية الهندسة عن العام الماضى 22.5 درجة، حيث قبلت هندسة منوف العام الحالى الطلاب بـ359.5 بنسبة 87.68 %، مقابل 382 بنسبة 93%.

"إعلام القاهرة" انخفض القبول بها عن العام الماضى 21.5 درجة، حيث قبلت العام الحالى الطلاب بـ369 "90%"، فى حين قبلت العام الماضى بـ390.5 "95.24%".

أما بالنسبة للكليات الأدبية التى كانت تحتل فيها كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية القمة، فجاءت فيها كلية الحقوق شعبة اللغة الفرنسية جامعة القاهرة "بمصاريف" فى المرتبة الأولى بـنسبة 97.42% رغم أنها لم تكن ضمن تنسيق المرحلة الأولى العام الماضى، وتلتها إعلام القاهرة شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية "بمصاريف أيضا" بنسبة 92.58.

أما "سياسة واقتصاد" فجاءت فى المرتبة الثالثة بمجموع 369 درجة "90%"، مقابل 388.5 درجة العام الماضى "94.76%"، وانخفضت "إعلام أدبى" بمقدار 21 درجة، حيث قبلت العام الحالى 365 درجة مقابل 386 العام الماضى.

كلية التربية انخفض مجموعها 64.5 درجة دفعة واحدة، حيث قبلت العام الماضى تربية الغردقة جامعة جنوب الوادى من مجموع 331.5 درجة 80.8 %، فى حين كان الحد الأدنى للقبول العام الحالى بكليات التربية فى فرع أسوان جامعة جنوب الوادى، وتربية بورسعيد بمجموع 267 درجة 65.12 %.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

<FONT size=5>*اعتمد الدكتور هانى هلال وزير التعليم العالى والدولة للبحث العلمى، نتيجة قبول الطلاب الحاصلين على الثانوية العامة بالجامعات والمعاهد الناجحين فى الدور الأول لعام 2010، والذين يبلغ عددهم 35 ألفاً و585 طالباً وطالبة.*

*وأسفرت النتائج لطلاب القسم العلمى البالغ عددهم 11 ألفاً و310 طلاب عن تحديد طب بنها، وطب الإسماعيلية كأقل حد للقبول بكلية الطب بنسبة 94.76% ومجموع قدره 388.5 درجة، فى حين جاءت طب سوهاج كأعلى نسبة للقبول بـمجموع 401.5 درجة وبنسبة 97.93%، تليها طب أسيوط بنسبة 97.68%، وطب المنيا 97.32%، وجاءت طب القاهرة بنسبة 96.10%، وطب عين شمس بنسبة 95.24%.*

*بينما جاء الحد الأدنى للقبول بكليات طب الأسنان بجامعة الإسماعيلية بنسبة 93.41% وأعلى نسبة بجامعة القاهرة 94.02%، أما كلية الصيدلة فجاء الحد الأدنى للقبول بكلية صيدلة جامعة حلوان بنسبة 90%، بينما الحد الأعلى للقبول كان بصيدلة المنيا بنسبة 94.51%.*

*وجاءت القبول بهندسة بترول وتعدين السويس بجامعة قناة السويس بمجموع أعلى من كليات الصيدلة وطب الأسنان وبعض كليات الطب، وذلك بنسبة 96.46%، فى حين جاء الحد الأدنى للقبول بكليات الهندسة فى كلية الهندسة الإليكترونية منوف جامعة المنوفية بنسبة 87.68%، بينما جاءت هندسة سوهاج بنسبة 94.15%.*

*أما كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية جامعة القاهرة، فقبلت طلاب القسم العلمى بحد أدنى 90.61 %، أما شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية وشعبة اللغة الفرنسية بنفس الكلية فانخفض الحد الأدنى بهما إلى 79.35%، فى حين قبلت إعلام القاهرة طلاب القسم العلمى بحد أدنى 90 % متساوية مع الحد الأدنى لكليات الصيدلة، أما كلية العلاج الطبيعى جامعة القاهرة فقلت الطلاب بحد أدنى بنسبة 89.15 %، وقبلت كلية الألسن جامعة عين شمس طلاب القسم العلمى بحد أدنى 89.02 %، وتساوت معها ألسن جامعة المنيا.*

*وبالنسبة لكليات الطب البيطرى فقبلت الطلاب بحد أدنى 88.05% فى ثلاث جامعات، منها اثنتان إقليميتان، وهما ""طب بيطرى مطروح" و"طب بيطرى الوادى الجديد"، إضافة إلى طب بيطرى فرع دمنهور جامعة الإسكندرية، وأعلى مجموع قبلته بيطرى جامعة الإسماعيلية بنسبة 88.90%.*

*أما كلية تربية جامعة بورسعيد فقبلت الطلاب بمجموع أعلى من كليات "هندسة الزقازيق وبورسعيد، وشبرا جامعة بنها، والمصرية جامعة حلوان، وإلكترونية منوف جامعة المنوفية" بنسبة 88.78%، فى حين تساوت كليات تربية تكنولوجيا التعليم بجامعتى الإسماعيلية وقناة السويس بنسبة 88.05%.*

*وقبلت كلية التخطيط العمرانى جامعة القاهرة الطلاب بحد أدنى 87.20%، بينما قبلت حاسبات ومعلومات الطلاب بحد أدنى 85.49% بجامعة بوسعيد، وجاءت حاسبات ومعلومات أسيوط بأعلى نسبة للقبول بـ87.80%، أما معهد طاقة أسوان فتم قبول الطلاب به بـ86.46%، ومعهد عالى تكنولوجيا بنها بـ86.10%.*

*أما آثار الفيوم فقبلت الطلاب بحد أدنى 85.85%، وآثار القاهرة 84.27%، وآثار قنا جنوب الوادى 83.90%، أما كلية الحقوق فجاء الحد الأدنى لها بجامعة حقوق بنها بـ75.12% وأعلى حد لها بحقوق شبين الكوم جامعة المنوفية بـ83.54%.*

*وجاء الحد الأدنى لكلية العلوم بـنسبة 79.76% بجامعة المنيا، والنسبة الأعلى لها للقبول بجامعة جنوب الوادى فرع أسوان بـ81.83 %.*

*وقبلت كليات التربية نوعية بكفر الشيح والتربية الفنية بنفس الجامعة من مجموع 50%، وهو نفس المجموع الذى قبلت به تربية رياضية بنى سويس، وتربية فنية بنها وكلية التمريض للطالبات بالزقازيق، وتربية ابتدائى المنصورة، ومعهد فنى تمريض أورام القاهرة، وتمريض القاهرة بنين، وكليات التعليم المفتوح بالجامعات.*

*أما نتائج تنسيق طلاب القسم الأدبى البالغ عددهم 24 ألفاً و275 طالباً وطالبة، فبلغ عدد الطلاب الذين دخلوا كليات جامعية منهم 15 ألفاً و525 طالباً وطالبة، فى حين قبلت المعاهد التابعة للوزارة 6 آلاف و59 طالباً وطالبة، وتخلف عن التقدم 2476، واستنفذ رغباتهم 215 طالباً وطالبة.*

*وجاءت كلية حقوق شعبة اللغة الفرنسية جامعة القاهرة كأعلى نسبة للقبول بالقسم الأدبى بحد أدنى 97.42%، تليها كلية الإعلام شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية بنفس الجامعة بـ92.58%، ثم سياسة واقتصاد بـ90%، وإعلام القاهرة 89.02%، وتساوت ألسن عين شمس مع ألسن المنيا بـ88.05%.*

*وقبلت تربية طفولة جامعة قناة السويس من 87.93%، بينما جاء الحد الأدنى لها فى كلية التربية طفولة بالغردقة والمنصورة وأسوان بـ65.12%. *

*أما كلية التربية، فجاء الحد الأدنى لها بجامعتى بورسعيد وجنوب الوداى فرع أسوان بـ65.12%، والحد الأعلى لها بجامعة المنيا بـ83.17%.*

*وبالنسبة لكلية الآثار، فجاء الحد الأدنى لها بـ83.90% بجامعة القاهرة، والأعلى بجامعة الفيوم بـ84.63%، وقبلت كلية السياحة والفنادق بجامعة المنوفية بـ86.95%، فى حين جاءت كلية السياحة والفنادق بالمنيا كأقل حد أدنى بـ75.73%.*

*كلية التجارة جاء الحد الأدنى للقبول بها فى جامعات حلوان والمنصورة وبورسعيد بـ70.12%، فى حين جاءت تجارة جامعة سوهاج بالحد الأعلى للقبول بـ77.20%، وكلية تجارة شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية بجامعة بنها بـ81.29%.\*

*أما كلية الآداب، فجاء الحد الأدنى للقبول به بـ69.02% فى جامعات بنى سويف وبنها والزقازيق والفيوم وطنطا وعين شمس والإسكندرية والقاهرة، والحد الأعلى لها فى آداب سوهاج بـ72.20%.*

*كلية حقوق جاء الحد الأدنى لها فى جامعة المنوفية بـ63.54%، والحد الأعلى لها بأسيوط بـ68.90%.*

*وقبلت كليات التربية الموسيقية جامعة حلوان والتربية النوعية ببورسعيد وكليات التعليم المفتوح بالجامعات من مجموع 50%، بينما قبلت كلية الإعلام المفتوح جامعة القاهرة من 59.15%، وكلية التربية الرياضية من حد أدنى 60%.*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*إخلاء تمثال الحرية فى نيويورك بسبب انبعاث دخان*

الخميس، 22 يوليو 2010 - 09:35








تمثال الحرية 
نيويورك(ا.ف.ب) 


 

 
أعلن متحدث باسم رجال الإطفاء فى مدينة نيويورك أنه تم إخلاء تمثال الحرية الأربعاء بسبب انبعاث دخان على ما يبدو من محرك أحد المصاعد، وذلك بعد عام على إعادة افتتاحه أمام الجمهور.

وقال "كانت هناك كمية خفيفة من الدخان" داخل التمثال يمكن أن تكون ناجمة عن محرك أحد المصاعد بسبب ارتفاع الحرارة فيه.

وكان تمثال الحرية فى "ليبرتى ايلاند" جنوب مانهاتن أقفل أمام الجمهور لأسباب أمنية بعد اعتداءات 11 سبتمبر 2001 التى استهدفت مركز التجارة العالمية. ثم أعيد فتحه جزئيا أمام الجمهور العام 2004 ثم كليا فى الرابع من يوليو 2009 بمناسبة عيد استقلال الولايات المتحدة.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*ما العلاج المناسب للاكتئاب؟*

الخميس، 22 يوليو 2010 - 08:47







 الدكتور عبد الحكيم دياب استشارى الطب النفسى والعصبى 
كتبت أمل علام 


 

 
يسال أحد القراء: أعانى من أعراض الاكتئاب من سنين وهو ما كان له تأثير سلبى على تفاعلى الاجتماعى وعلى أسرتى، وازداد الأمر سوءاً مع تزايد أعراض القلق مما أثر على مستوى نشاطى الذهنى من حيث التركيز، وتأثرت علاقتى سلباً مع معظم من يتعاملون معى، فهل هناك علاج بديل غير مضادات الاكتئاب؟ وما رأيكم فيما يسمى العلاج بالطاقة؟ 

يجيب الدكتور عبد الحكيم دياب استشارى الطب النفسى والعصبى مدير مستشفى الخانكة النفسية قائلا: ممكن أن يكون هذا المريض يعانى من القلق النفسى لأن الاكتئاب معناه رفض الأكل أو النوم ويكون الشخص مضطرب لديه أفكار سوداوية ويتولد لديه إحساس بعدم الرغبة فى استكمال حياته ولا يستمتع بأى شىء موجود فى الدنيا ولكن ما يعانيه هو نوع من القلق النفسى.

والعلاج بالطاقة هو علاج جديد ليس لدينا أى دراسة علمية عن نتيجة العلاج به، ولا يوجد لدينا تجارب عنه ولكن ممكن أن يلجأ إلى العلاج النفسى العادى وهو يحتاج إلى جلسات علاج نفسى ويحتاج أيضا إلى أدوية مضادة للقلق.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*ما أسباب عناد الأطفال؟*

الخميس، 22 يوليو 2010 - 08:43






كتبت عفاف السيد


 

 
تسأل أم: ابنى عنيد جدا وصعب التعامل معه ودائما يرفض كل ما يوجه له لمجرد الرفض فقط ويقول دائما لا.. فما أسباب هذا العناد؟

تجيب على سؤال الأم الدكتورة هبة عيسوى أستاذة الطب النفسى بجامعة عين شمس قائلة:

عزيزتى الأم: لابد أن تعلمى أن الطفل عندما يمر عبر مراحل نموه النفسى تظهر لديه علامات العناد، وهذا شىء طبيعى يشير إلى مرحلة طبيعية من مراحل النمو وهذه المرحلة تساعد الطفل على الاستقرار واكتشاف نفسه وإمكاناته وقدرته على التأثير فى الآخرين وتمكنه من تكوين قوة الأنا.
والأسباب التى تؤدى إلى عناد الطفل هى:

-1إصرار الوالدين على تنفيذ أوامرهما غير المتناسبة مع الواقع كطلب الأم من الطفل أن يرتدى الملابس التى تختارها الأم وليس الطفل، مما يدفع الطفل للعناد كرد فعل .

- 2رغبة الطفل فى تأكيد ذاته واستقلاليته عن الأسرة خاصة إذا كانت الأسرة لا تنمى ذلك الدافع فى نفسه.

-3-القسوة، فالطفل يرفض اللهجة القاسية ويتقبل الرجاء ويلجأ للعناد، عندما يتدخل الوالدان فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة فى حياته ويقيدانه بالأوامر التى تكون أحيانا غير ضرورية فلايجد الطفل من مهرب سوى العناد.

4 - تلبية رغبات الطفل ومطالبه نتيجة العناد تدعم هذا السلوك لديه، فيتخذ هذا السلوك لتحقيق أغراضه ورغباته.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*ما علاج كثرة تعرق اليدين؟*











 الدكتورة مهجة حنا جرجس استشارية الأمراض الجلدية 
كتبت شرويت ماهر


 

 
يسأل قارئ: أعانى من كثرة التعرق فى اليدين فما هى الأسباب؟

تجيب الدكتورة مهجة حنا جرجس استشارية أمراض الجلدية والتناسلية بأن كثرة تعرق اليدين قد يحدث نتيجة لنشاط زائد فى العصب الثمبساوى.

والعلاج فى بعض الحالات قد يكون عن طريق التدخل الجراحى من خلال قطع العصب وفى بعض الحالات قد تستخدم الكريمات الموضعية والتى تساعد على تقليل أفراز العرق لدى الشخص المصاب.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*ما العلامات التى تنذر بوجود إصابة بسرطان الثدى؟*










استعمال حبوب منع الحمل قد تسبب سرطان الثدى 
كتبت عفاف السيد


 

 
تسأل قارئة: أصيبت شقيقتى التى تكبرنى بأربعة أعوام بسرطان الثدى وأخبرها الأطباء بضرورة فحص شقيقاتها إكلينيكيا كل عام، فما هى عوامل الخطورة التى يمكن تجنبها حتى نعبر هذه المشكلة؟

تجيب على السؤال الدكتورة نجلاء عبد الرازق أستاذ م الأشعة بطب القاهرة ونائب رئيس الجمعية المصرية لمكافحة سرطان الثدى قائلة: إن سيدة تعانى من سرطان الثدى من بين ثمان سيدات خلال حياتها ومعدل الإصابة يزيد مع تقدم السن فعند سن الـ30 تصاب بالمرض سيدة من بين 2212سيدة، وفى سن الـ40 تصاب واحدة من بين 235سيدة وفى الـ50 واحدة من بين 54 فى الـ60 تصاب سيدة من 23 وفى سن الـ70 تصاب واحدة من 14سيدة وتصاب سيدة واحدة من ثمان سيدات فى سن ما فوق الثمانين. 

ومن عوامل الخطورة التى تنذر بالإصابة بالمرض التقدم فى العمر، ووجود تاريخ عائلى للإصابة بسرطان الثدى، والتعرض للهرمونات النسائية مثل استعمال حبوب منع الحمل وحالات الزواج المتأخر أو تأخر الإنجاب أو عدم الإنجاب، أيضا من العوامل المؤثرة طول عمر الدورة الشهرية بداية مبكرة أو انقطاع متأخر للدورة، هذا بالإضافة إلى التغذية غير السليمة التى تعتمد على كثرة الدهون وقلة الألياف وكذلك التدخين، علما بأن 70% من الحالات التى تصاب بسرطان الثدى تحدث بدون هذه الأسباب المتعارف عليها.

وعن كيفية قهر سرطان الثدى ومحاصرته تقول الدكتورة نجلاء عبد الرازق المتخصصة فى فحص الثدى بالأشعة بطب القاهرة: الاكتشاف المبكر وعلاج سرطان الثدى فى مراحله الأولى ينتج عنه شفاء كامل بنسبة 96% . ولهذا فإن الفحص الدورى والاكتشاف المبكر يجنبان المرضى مخاطر مضاعفات الاكتشاف فى المراحل المتأخرة. 

وتضيف أنه يجب على كل سيدة فى سن العشرين إلى سن39 أن تقوم بعمل فحص ذاتى للثدى كل شهر وفحص طبى للثدى كل ثلاث سنوات وعند الوصول إلى سن الـ40 فأكثر يتم الفحص بأشعة الماموجرام سنويا وفحص طبى سنويا وفحص ذاتى بواسطة السيدة نفسها شهريا. 

والفحص عن طريق الماموجرام هو عبارة عن صورة أشعة على الثدى تقوم به آلة خاصة قادرة على أخذ الصورة من زاويتين. وتشير إلى أن 5% من الحالات التى تفحص من خلال الفحص الدورى تحتاج إلى أخذ عينة من أنسجة الثدى للتحليل ويعتبر هذا خطوة أساسية والطريقة الوحيدة للتأكد من وجود أو عدم وجود خلايا سرطانية ونوعها مع العلم أن 80% من العينات المأخوذة من أنسجة الثدى حميدة ليس بها خلايا سرطانية. وتوجد عدة طرق لأخذ العينات من أنسجة الثدى منها الجراحة المفتوحة أو الشفط بالإبرة أو القطع بالإبرة أو أخذ عينة من الثدى بقوة التفريغ.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

الدستور 





انفراد.. «الدستور» تحصل علي عقد جدو الأصلي مع الزمالك الذي يحمل توقيعه وبصمته



في انفراد جديد لـ«الدستور» نجحنا في الحصول علي صورة من العقد الرسمي الذي وقع عليه محمد ناجي «جدو» ـ لاعب الأهلي الجديد ـ لصالح نادي الزمالك، الذي علي أساسه تقدم مجلس ممدوح عباس بشكوي رسمية ضد اللاعب أمام اتحاد كرة القدم مطالباً بقيده في قائمته الجديدة لموسم 2010/2011، وبناء عليه قامت لجنة شئون اللاعبين بإيقاف جدو محلياً ومنعه من المشاركة في مباريات الأهلي وتحويله للتحقيق وتقوم اللجنة القانونية التي شكلها مجلس الجبلاية برئاسة المستشار حسين حلمي بالتحقيق مع اللاعب اليوم ـ الأربعاء ـ بعد سماع أقوال وفد الزمالك برئاسة اللواء صبري سراج ـ عضو مجلس إدارة النادي ـ يوم الأحد الماضي.

ووضح من العقود التي تنفرد «الدستور» بنشرها أن محمد ناجي إسماعيل عفش المقيم في حوش عيسي بمحافظة البحيرة وصاحب بطاقة رقم قومي 1801318 سجل مدني حوش عيسي المولود في 30 أكتوبر 1983 وصاحب رقم تليفون 0102750278 وقع لنادي الزمالك لمدة خمسة مواسم مقابل 11 مليوناً و250 ألف جنيه من موسم 2010/2011، وحتي موسم 2014/2015، ويحصل جدو في الموسم الأول علي 2 مليون جنيه وعلي 2 مليون ومائة وخمسة وعشرين ألف جنيه في الموسم الثاني و2 مليون ومائتين وخمسين ألف جنيه في الثالث و2 مليون وثلاثمائة وخمسة وسبعين ألف جنيه في الرابع وأخيراً 2 مليون وخمسمائة ألف جنيه في الموسم الأخير.

ويلتزم الطرف الأول ممثلاً في ممدوح محمد فتحي عباس ـ رئيس مجلس إدارة الزمالك ـ بصفته، بالتأمين علي جدو بربع مليون جنيه ضد الحوادث والمرض وعدم فرض عقوبات علي اللاعب تزيد علي 50% من عقده ويلتزم النادي بدفع كل مستحقات اللاعب الموجودة في عقده في حالة العجز الكامل أو الوفاة أثناء ممارسة النشاط الرياضي أو بسببه.

في حين يتحمل اللاعب الضرائب علي العقد ويحصل جدو علي 100 ألف جنيه مكافأة من خزينة الزمالك في حالة الفوز بلقب هداف الدوري في أي موسم من الخمسة، ويحصل علي بدل سكن أربعة آلاف جنيه شهرياً، ويحصل علي 50% في حالة تصوير إعلان لصالح النادي أما إذا قام النادي بتوفير الإعلان له فيحصل جدو علي 30% فقط من قيمة الإعلان، ويحصل الزمالك علي 70%.

وفي الصفحة الأخيرة من العقد المكتوب في 12 ورقة كلها مختومة بختم اتحاد كرة القدم يوجد الشرط الجزائي ويتضمن أن أي طرف سواء كان الزمالك أو جدو سيقوم بفسخ العقد أثناء المواسم الخمسة يدفع علي النحو التالي: قبل أو أثناء الموسم الأول يلتزم بدفع 30 مليون جنيه أما إذا تم فسخ العقد قبل أوأثناء الموسم الثاني فيدفع الطرف الزمالك أو جدو لصالح الطرف الآخر 25 مليون جنيه وقبل أو أثناء الموسم الثالث يدفع من فسخ العقد للطرف الآخر 20 مليون جنيه وفي حالة الفسخ في الموسم الرابع يدفع الذي فسخ العقد 15 مليون جنيه أما في الموسم الأخير فيدفع الذي فسخ العقد 10 ملايين جنيه.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

مصر أقل دول منطقة الشرق الأوسط إصابة بمرض الإيدز






مصر أقل دول منطقة الشرق الأوسط إصابة بمرض الإيدز






قال مستشار وزارة الصحة للبرنامج القومي لمرض الإيدز الدكتور عادل ملك إن مصر تعد من أقل الدول المصابة بمرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة / الإيدز/ بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط حيث أن نسبة انتشار المرض بين السكان تمثل 0.02 في المائة.
وأكد ملك - خلال فعاليات الدورة التدريبية التي نظمها اليوم "الأربعاء" مركز سوزان مبارك الإقليمي لصحة وتنمية المرأة بالإسكندرية تحت عنوان "مرض الإيدز" - أن مصر حققت نجاحا كبيرا في مكافحة نسبة انتشار المرض، منونا بجهود الحكومة في تحقيق الأهداف الواردة في إعلان الالتزام بشأن فيروس نقص المناعة المكتسب من أجل الوصول عالميا للوقاية والرعاية والدعم والعلاج لمرضي الايدز.
وأشار إلى أن هناك العديد من الجهود لاحتواء هذا الخطر تمثلت في رفع الوعي الصحي عند السكان خاصة في أوساط الشباب والنساء ومقدمي الرعاية الصحية والوقاية من الأمراض المنقولة جنسيا والوقاية من انتقال العدوي عن طريق الدم.
وأكد أهمية الترصد لانتشار فيروس نقص المناعة المكتسب ومنع انتقال المرض من الأم المصابة إلي الطفل وتوفير الجرعات الدوائية الوقائية لاستخدامها بعد التعرض مباشرة والرعاية والدعم للأشخاص المصابين بالمرض ومكافحة الوصمة والتمييز للمصابين بالمرض.
ودعا إلى ضرورة تقديم خدمات المشورة الصحية للأشخاص الأكثر عرض للإصابة بمرض الإيدز بهدف تقليل الإصابة بالمرض وتخفيف حدة المضاعفات بالإضافة إلى تقديم البدائل المختلفة للنظام الغذائي للطفل حديث الولادة لأم مصابة بالفيروس والتعريف بخطورة لبن الأم للسيدة المصابة في نقل العدوى لطفلها.
ونبه ملك إلى ضرورة تعزيز المعلومات وتنمية المهارات للأطباء في مجال رعاية الأم الحامل المصابة بالفيروس، مشيرا إلى ضرورة التعريف بالفئات الأكثر عرضة لخطر الإصابة بمرض الإيدز وإلقاء الضوء على معدلات الإصابة بفيروس الإيدز عالميا وإقليميا ومحليا.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

المصرى اليوم 



*أسقف ديرمواس يفض اعتصاماً للأقباط احتجاجاً على اختفاء زوجة كاهن*

* كتب *  سعيد نافع    ٢٢/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠أنهى الأنبا أغابيوس، أسقف دير مواس بالمنيا، الاعتصام الذى نظمه المئات من الأقباط أمام مطرانية ديرمواس، أمس الأول، احتجاجاً على اختفاء زوجة القس تداوس سمعان، راعى كنيسة مارمرقس بدير مواس، الذى رجح تعرضها للاختطاف، على حد قوله لـ«المصرى اليوم»، وطالب أغابيوس، الأقباط بعدم التجمهر أو القيام بأى تظاهرات، وإعطاء الأجهزة الأمنية فرصة للبحث عن الزوجة المختفية.
وقال سمعان، إن زوجته كاميليا شحاتة زاخر «٢٥ عاماً»، وتعمل مدرسة، غادرت المنزل مساء الأحد الماضى، متوجهة إلى منزل والدها إلا أنها اختفت منذ ذلك الحين وانقطع الاتصال بها، وأضاف أن زوجته اتصلت به وأبلغته أنها ستزور أسرتها المقيمة على مقربة من مسكن الزوجية، مشيراً إلى أنه كان موجوداً بقرية مجاورة لإجراء مراسم زواج.
وذكر سمعان، أنه عندما عاد إلى المنزل اتصل بزوجته على هاتفها المحمول فوجده مغلقاً، فاتصل بمنزل والدها وفوجئ بأنها لسيت موجودة فى بيت أسرتها، ونفى سمعان، وجود خلافات بينه وزوجته، مؤكداً أنه يرجح تعرضها لعملية اختطاف، لكنه لم يتهم أحداً باختطافها.
وكلفت النيابة العامة، بالتحرى عن الواقعة وإصدار نشرة تغيب وتوزيعها على مديريات الأمن ومراكز الشرطة بالمحافظات، بينما كشفت التحريات الأولية حصول الزوجة على إجازة مسبقة للتغيب من عملها.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*حظر إعلانات المبيدات فى وسائل الإعلام دون موافقة وزارة الزراعة*

* كتب *  متولى سالم    ٢٢/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠قررت الحكومة، ممثلة فى وزارة الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضى، حظر نشر إعلانات المبيدات فى وسائل الإعلام المختلفة إلا بعد موافقة وزارة الزراعة على تداول المبيدات التى يتم الإعلان عنها فى السوق المحلية.
ووزعت لجنة مبيدات الآفات التابعة للوزارة قرار أمين أباظة، بحظر نشر إعلانات المبيدات فى الصحف على العديد من رؤساء تحرير الصحف القومية والمستقلة.
وأوضحت فى صدر القرار ضرورة عدم نشر إعلانات الشركات ما لم تكن حاصلة على موافقة الوزارة بالإعلان عن منتجاتها، فى الوقت الذى أكد فيه الدكتور صلاح سليمان، نائب رئيس لجنة المبيدات، أن القرار يستهدف حماية المستهلك المصرى والإنتاج الزراعى من المبيدات المغشوشة.
وقال سليمان فى تصريحات صحفية أمس إنه فى حالة قيام هذه الشركات بالإعلان فى الصحف دون الرجوع للجنة المبيدات، فإنها ستتعرض للمخالفة دون أن يذكر عقوبتها، مشيراً إلى أن القرار الوزارى يهدف إلى القضاء على مصانع بئر السلم، التى تنتج المبيدات دون الحصول على موافقة الجهات المعنية بالتصريح بتداول المبيد وصلاحيته للاستخدام المحلى، وأنه مطابق للمعايير الدولية لتداول المبيدات.
وأشار نائب رئيس لجنة المبيدات إلى أنه من المقرر أن يتم تشكيل لجان فنية للمرور على محال بيع وتداول المبيدات، للتأكد من تراخيص التداول وصلاحية المبيدات الموجودة فى هذه المحال للاستخدام، مؤكداً أن الوزارة تستهدف تقنين استخدام وتداول المبيدات وضمان إجراءات تراخيص السماح ببيعها وتداولها فى الأغراض الزراعية.
وكشف سليمان عن أنه من المقرر أن يتم الإعلان عن إنشاء أول شركات لتداول المبيدات فى مصر أوائل العام المقبل، بعد موافقة أمين أباظة، وزير الزراعة، على إنشائها بهدف السيطرة على السوق العشوائية لتداول المبيدات والحد من الآثار السلبية لها على الصحة العامة والبيئة والإنتاج الزراعى وضمان صلاحيتها للاستخدام على المحاصيل الزراعية المدونة على عبوة المبيدات.
وأشار الدكتور صلاح سليمان إلى أنه تم الانتهاء من وضع خطة جديدة للرقابة على تداول المبيدات فى الحقول الزراعية أو فى محال البيع أو شركات إنتاج المبيدات أو شركات الاستيراد من الخارج لضمان مطابقتها لشروط الاعتماد والتداول فى الزراعة المصرية أو أغراض مكافحة مختلف الآفات الزراعية.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*«فورين بوليسى»: مصر «فاشلة» فى مكافحة الإرهاب*

* كتب *  وائل على وخالد عمر عبدالحليم وعلا عبدالله    ٢٢/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠وضعت مجلة «فورين بوليسى» الأمريكية مصر ضمن قائمة الدول «الفاشلة» فى مكافحة الإرهاب.
وذكرت مجلة «فورين بوليسى» فى تقرير لها أمس، أن الاعتقالات الواسعة فى صفوف الإسلاميين هى «الطريقة المعتادة» فى مصر لمكافحة «الإرهاب»، مضيفة أن القبض على المتطرفين وحبسهم «ليس الطريقة المثلى لمنع أفكارهم من الانتشار، وهو ما يتضح فى حالتى أيمن الظواهرى وسيد قطب». ورصدت «فورين بوليسى» قائمة بالدول الأكثر فشلاً فى مكافحة الإرهاب، وجاءت ضمنها العديد من الدول العربية، وعلى رأسها مصر والأردن وسوريا واليمن. 
فى سياق متصل أرجع موقع قنطرة الألمانى «للحوار مع العالم الإسلامى» غياب الديمقراطية عن العالم العربى إلى ما وصفه بـ«التحالف غير المقدس» بين المصالح الغربية والأنظمة الاستبدادية العربية، مؤكداً أن الغرب تغاضى لفترة طويلة عن «عجز ديمقراطى واضح» فى العالم العربى، خوفاً من انتخابات حرة تأتى بالجماعات الإسلامية إلى السلطة.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*حديث آخر الأسبوع*

*بقلم* جلال عامر ٢٢/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠



باقة ورد من زوجتى وبناتى لضابط الشرطة الشهم الذى أنقذ «فتاة» من الاغتصاب، فانتقلت الفتاة إلى غرفتها «مصونة» وانتقل الضابط إلى غرفة الإنعاش «جريحاً»، وانتقلنا نحن إلى جدول الأعمال، فيوم الخميس لا سياسة ولا يسوس بل تمر هندى وعرقسوس.. على شاطئ «الأنفوشى» الذى أقطع تذكرة لدخوله بينما الدخول إلى «مارينا» مجاناً فالذى ليس عنده يؤخذ منه، والذى عنده يُعطى ويزاد والمقامات محفوظة بين جودة التعليم عند «هلال» والجبنة الجودة عند «البقال».. 
لذلك تعالوا إلى الاحتفال.. كل سنة وحضرتك طيب.. بدأ الاحتفال بشهر رمضان المعظم مبكراً، حيث لا يكون الإنسان ملتوياً مثل «الكنافة» ولا منطوياً مثل «القطايف»، بل مستقيم مثل سلوك الوزراء وجاءت فوانيس «بكين» وأقيمت الزينات فى حارتنا واستدعانى إمام المسجد وهنأنى بفوزى هذا العام بشرف تركيب «ميكروفون» إضافى فى بلكونتى، ومثل تأميم قناة السويس فى فيلم «ناصر ٥٦» كان الرجل يحدثنى عن ديليسبس بينما كان رجاله يركّبون الأسلاك والميكروفون فى البلكونة.. 
فى الثالثة فجراً انبعث من الميكروفون صوت قوى ينادينى: (يا فلان اعدل الميكروفون بعيد عن الحيطة) فانتفضت ودخلت البلكونة لأنفذ الأمر، لكنه أستمر: (قول للمدام تشيل الغسيل من قدام الميكروفون)، أيقظت زوجتى وبدأت أساعدها فى جمع الغسيل، لكن الصوت استمر: (مالكش دعوة إنت خليها هيه اللى تشيل الغسيل واعدل إنت الميكروفون).. (أيوه خليك كده ماسك الميكروفون وقول للمدام تدخل هيه).. وكل يوم يرن جرس الباب ويحضر أحد زوار الفجر ويطلب أن يربط الميكروفون.. 
ويعلم الله سبحانه وتعالى أننى لا يزعجنى إقامة الشعائر لكن ما يزعجنى هو أنهم يتركون الإذاعة أحياناً مفتوحة لإذاعة خناقاتهم على الهواء (والله العظيم ما أنا مشغل المراوح) (عظيم على عظيمك هتشغلها غصب عنك) (أنا مسؤول الأوقاف هنا) (المراوح بقى مش تبع الأوقاف).. أمس توجهت إلى فضيلته ومددت له يدى فسألنى: (إيه ده يا فلان؟) فقلت له: (ده مفتاح الشقة ونحن سوف نقيم فى بيت الطلبة).


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*عجبني مقال جلال عامر جداا

رمضان جاي والميكروفونات هتكتر

والشيوخ هيلعلوا ويقرفونا​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني مقال جلال عامر جداا​*
> 
> *رمضان جاي والميكروفونات هتكتر*​
> 
> *والشيوخ هيلعلوا ويقرفونا*​


 

:download:


انا دايما بيعجبنى جلال عامر 

اسلوبة لطيف لعرض اقسى المشكلات 


شكرا لمتابعتك مايكل


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

الجمعة 23 يوليو 2010

*اليوم السابع* 


*توجِّهُها لمشروعات تطوير المدارس بعد رد رسوم مستحقي الدرجات..*

*4 ملايين جنيه حصيلة "التعليم" من "التظلمات" خلال 10 أيام*

الجمعة، 23 يوليو 2010 - 15:55








 وزير التربية والتعليم د.أحمد زكى بدر 
كتب حاتم سالم 


 

 
حصلت وزارة التربية والتعليم على 4 ملايين و798 ألف جنيه من تظلمات الثانوية العامة حتى أمس، الخميس، وقبل 3 أيام فقط من غلق باب التظلم بحلول الاثنين المقبل، وبموجب إحصاءات "التعليم"، فإن 26 ألفاً و533 طالباً وطالبة بالمرحلتين الأولى والثانية سددوا هذه الأموال فى البنوك الوطنية كرسوم للإطلاع على نسخ من أوراق إجاباتهم، وذلك خلال الأيام العشر الماضية.

وستذهب الـ47 ألف جنيه حصيلة التظلمات إلى صندوق دعم وتمويل المشروعات التعليمية التابع للوزارة، والذى سيتولى إنفاقها على مشروعات تطوير مؤسسات التعليم بعد غلق باب التظلم، وستستثنى الوزارة من تلك الأموال الرسوم التى دفعها الطلاب الذين كشفت إعادة الفحص أحقيتهم فى الحصول على درجات تُضاف على مجاميعهم الأصلية.

فيما زاد معدل تقدم طلاب الثانوية العامة بطلبات فحص أوراق إجاباتهم زاد عن العام الماضى رغم أن مدة التظلم تقلصت إلى 15 يوماً فقط هذا العام مقارنة بـ60 فى السنوات الماضية.

من جهته أرجع مصدر مسئول بوزارة التربية والتعليم تلك الزيادة إلى استقرار الوزارة هذا العام على نظام للتظلم يسمح بإعادة تصحيح الأسئلة التى تكشف أعمال الفحص عن عدم تصحيحها من الأصل ولا يقتصر على مجرد إعادة رصد الدرجات.

وتوقع المصدر أن يشتد الإقبال على التقدم بتظلمات خلال الأيام الثلاثة المقبلة نتيجة لإعلان "التعليم" اليوم، الجمعة، أن إعادة التصحيح أثبتت أحقية 188 طالباً وطالبة فى رفع درجاتهم، مؤكداً أن "التعليم" سترد لهؤلاء الطلاب الرسوم المالية التى دفعوها، وذلك خلال أيام عبر إخطارهم بالحضور إلى الوزارة لاستلامها.





*"تظلمات الثانوية" تكشف أحقية 188 طالباً فى رفع درجاتهم *

الجمعة، 23 يوليو 2010 - 14:11






 وزير التربية والتعليم د.أحمد زكى بدر 
كتب حاتم سالم


 

 
انتهت لجنة تظلمات طلاب الثانوية العامة بمرحلتيها الأولى والثانية من فحص 8015 ورقة إجابة للطلاب المتظلمين من النتائج وأظهرت أعمال الفحص أحقية 188 طالبا وطالبة فى زيادة الدرجات حيث حصل 84 طالبا وطالبة على زيادة بمقدار نصف درجة و44 منهم على زيادة بمقدار درجة واحدة و15 على زيادة بمقدار درجة ونصف الدرجة و13 على زيادة درجتين و3 طلاب زيادة بمقدار درجتين ونصف الدرجة وطالبان على زيادة بمقدار 3 درجات وطالب واحد حصل على زيادة 4 درجات وطالب آخر على زيادة بمقدار 4 درجات ونصف الدرجة وطالب واحد على زيادة 5 درجات ونصف الدرجة .

وأعلن الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر وزير التربية والتعليم أن كل ورقة يجرى فحصها بواسطة اثنين من الموجهين للمادة المطلوب فحصها، وقال إن الدرجات تضاف فوراً للطالب المستحق.

وقد زادت 19 ورقة إجابة فى امتحان اللغة العربية من بين 1010 ورقات تم فحصها و28 ورقة لغة إنجليزية زادت من بين 868 ورقة تم فحصها وزادت 16 ورقة لغة فرنسية من بين 989 ورقة تم فحصها و29 ورقة رياضيات زادت من بين 2350 ورقة تم فحصها و14 ورقة فيزياء زادت من بين 190 ورقة تم فحصها 33 ورقة كيمياء من بين 1122 ورقة تم فحصها و3 ورقات أحياء زادت من بين 469 ورقة تم فحصها .

يذكر أن لجان فحص التظلمات قد تلقت طلبات فحص بلغت 47980 ورقة إجابة مقدمة من 26533 طالبا وطالبة بمرحلتي الثانوية العامة .


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

*كيف أحمى أظافرى من الفطريات؟*

الجمعة، 23 يوليو 2010 - 16:20






كتبت سحر الشيمى


 

 
أرسلت دعاء عبد العزيز تقول: أنا فتاة فى العشرين من العمر، أعانى من إصابة أظافرى بالفطريات، خاصة أن الشئون المنزلية يتم فيها استخدام الصابون والكلور وغيرها من المواد التى تحتوى على مادة البوتاس، كيف أتفادى تأثير تلك المواد على يدى وأظافرى؟

تجيب الدكتورة علا محمد رأفت استشارى الأمراض الجلدية قائلة: إن أظافر اليدين والقدمين يعدان جزءاًً حيوياً فى جسم الإنسان، ولا تقتصر أهمية وجود الأظافر على المظهر الجمالى فقط، بل هى تعمل أيضاً كالمرآة حيث تنعكس عليها آثار أو أعراض الكثير من التغيرات الفسيولوجية والنفسية التى قد تصيب الإنسان. 

لذا لابد من الاهتمام بها والأخذ بعين الاعتبار ما يعتريها من تغيير فقد يكون مظهرا من مظاهر أى مرض الذى لابد له من الرجوع إلى الطبيب، وبالنسبة لهذه الحالة فإن من الأسباب الأساسية لإصابة أظافر اليدين بالفطريات هو المنظفات فى الأعمال المنزلية واستخدام المياه فترات طويلة، ويجب لتجنب هذه المشاكل استخدام قفازات تكون مبطنة بقطن داخلى لوقاية الأظافر من المواد الكاوية التى تحتويها تلك المواد.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

*هل حشو الأسنان يؤثر على القلب؟*

الجمعة، 23 يوليو 2010 - 14:36







 حشو العصب ليس له علاقة بأمراض القلب 
كتبت سحر الشيمى 


 

 
أرسل وجدى عبد الكريم برسالة يقول فيها: قمت بعملية حشو عصب لأسنانى ولم أكن أعرف أنى مصاب بارتخاء الصمام الميترالى، ولم أتناول مضادا حيويا إلا بعد فترة، ومنذ أسبوعين أشعر بألم فى القلب وخفقان وارتفاع ضغط الدم وطنين فى الأذن، مع حالة من الغثيان الشديد، فهل علاج أسنانى له تأثير على القلب؟

يجيب الدكتور أحمد صلاح الدين استشارى القلب والأوعية الدموية بمعهد القلب القومى قائلا، إن حشو العصب ليس له علاقة بأمراض القلب، كما كان يظن فى السابق، وكان طبيب القلب يظن أن بعض حالات علاج الأسنان تعكس مشاكل والتهابات فى القلب، أما الآن فهذا نادرا ما يحدث خاصة إذا لم تكن هناك إصابات مصاحبة للانزلاق بالقلب.

وبالنسبة للأعراض التى ذكرها السائل لا يمكن أن تكون نتيجة وجود إصابة بالقلب حيث إن الأعراض التى تكون مرتبطة بالقلب تظهر بعد شهر أو اثنين وليس خلال أسبوعين، لذا فهذه الأعراض لا تستدعى أى قلق ويمكن الرجوع إلى طبيب الأسنان لمراجعة حشو العصب ولمزيد من الاطمئنان يمكن عمل أشعة تليفزيونية على القلب حتى يتم الوقوف تحديدا على الحالة الصحية للسائل.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

*متى يفضل شرب الماء؟*

الجمعة، 23 يوليو 2010 - 12:44







 الدكتور مصطفى سارى استشارى التغذية والعلاج الطبيعى 
كتبت أمل علام 


 

 
تسأل عبير بخصوص شرب الماء قبل أو مع أو بعد الأكل أيهم أفضل أثناء عمل الرجيم؟ وهل شرب الماء فى أوقات معينة يكون مضرا أثناء الأكل أو ليلا؟

يؤكد الدكتور مصطفى سارى استشارى التغذية والعلاج الطبيعى أن للماء فوائد كبيرة لصحة الإنسان ورشاقته، فمن الماء خلق كل شىء حى، والماء أساسى فى الحياة فلا توجد حياة بدون ماء وجميع المخلوقات تحتاج إلى الماء وتتكون منه، والماء هو العنصر الوحيد الذى لا يحتوى على سعرات حرارية، فتناوله فى أى وقت لا يؤدى إلى زيادة فى الوزن، ويجب أن نتناول الماء باستمرار وليس عند الإحساس بالعطش فقط، لأن الإحساس بالعطش هو شعور متأخر لحاجة الجسم للماء. 

وعلى الفرد العادى أن يتناول من 12 : 15 كوب ماء كبيرا يوميا سواء قبل أو بعد الأكل أو مع الأكل صباحا او مساء، ولتناول الماء نقيا وآمنا يفضل غليه على النار لمدة 10 دقائق ثم تركه يبرد فى الهواء فى إناء زجاجى حتى يجذب العناصر المعدنية من الهواء ثم يحفظ فى الثلاجة ويتم تناوله كلما احتاج الجسم إلى الماء.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

*هل يمكن تحديد نوع الولادة فى الشهر السابع؟*

الجمعة، 23 يوليو 2010 - 10:44







 الدكتور صلاح سند أستاذ أمراض النساء والتوليد 
كتبت أمل علام 


 

 
تسأل إحدى السيدات أنا حامل فى آخر الشهر السابع، ولكننى بالخارج وبإذن الله سألد فى مصر، وأود أن أسأل أنا حملت طفلا من قبل، وعانيت جدا فى ولادته، وقام الطبيب بالضغط كثيرا على بطنى حتى ولدته، وعانيت من خياطة كثيرة، نظرا لضيق الحوض، ولم تفك الخياطة بالكامل إلا بعد مرور شهر كامل، أسأل هل سأعانى هذه المرة أيضا فى الولادة الطبيعية، وهل من الأفضل أن ألد قيصرى أم طبيعى.

ملحوظة عند خياطتى المرة الأولى حتى الآن لم يرجع شكل الجلد لوضعه الطبيعى ألاحظ وجود مثل حفرة مجوفة للداخل مكان الخياطة القديمة، فهل هذا طبيعى أم لا؟

يجيب الدكتور صلاح سند، أستاذ أمراض النساء والتوليد بطب القصر العينى قائلا: "لا نستطيع أن نعطى رأيا قاطعا فى حالتها بأن تلد ولادة طبيعية أم قيصرية، وإنما نستطيع تحديد هذا الأمر بعد دخولها فى الشهر التاسع، وهذا يتوقف على وضع الجنين وحجمه وحجم الحوض، فإذا كان هناك ضيق فى الحوض أو كبر فى حجم الجنين أو وضعه غير سليم فيستحسن إجراء عملية قيصرية، أما إذا كان العكس والأمور طبيعية وجيدة فيمكن أن تعطى فرصة للولادة الطبيعية، بشرط أنه أثناء الولادة تسير الأمور بطريقة سليمة بمعنى أن يتسع عنق الرحم بالمعدل الطبيعى، وإن يكون مستوى الراس فى الحوض بالمعدل الطبيعى للولادة، أما إذا تأخر اتساع عنق الرحم أو فى دخول الرأس فى الحوض، فيجب أن تجرى عملية قيصرية، وإذا أجرى الطبيب ولادة طبيعية لها فيستطيع معالجة المكان الغائر من أثر الغرز التى تعنى حدوث تليف شديد فى مكان الخياطة، فيمكن إزالة هذا التليف جراحيا، ثم خياطة الجرح من جديد أثناء الولادة الثانية.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

*مئات الأقباط يتظاهرون أمام «الكاتدرائية» احتجاجاً على اختفاء زوجة كاهن «ديرمواس»*

* كتب *  عمرو بيومى، والمنيا ــ سعيد نافع    ٢٣/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

جانب من الاحتجاجات أمام كاتدرائية العباسية أمس 

تظاهر مئات الأقباط والكهنة، من مركز ديرمواس بمحافظة المنيا، داخل مقر كاتدرائية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بالعباسية، صباح أمس، احتجاجاً على اختفاء كاميليا شحاتة زاخر «٢٥ عاماً»، زوجة القس تداوس سمعان رزق، راعى كنيسة مارجرجس بديرمواس، فى ظروف غامضة، مساء الأحد الماضى. بدأت المظاهرة، فجر أمس، بعد وصول ١٠ أتوبيسات محملة بالأقباط من المنيا. وطالبوا الرئيس حسنى مبارك، واللواء حبيب العادلى، وزير الداخلية، بالتدخل لسرعة البحث عن الزوجة وكشف غموض اختفائها.
واتهم الكاهن مواطناً يدعى محمد صلاح «مدرس» مقيما بقرية نزلة سعيد، مركز ديرمواس، باختطاف زوجته، وقال إنه وجد رقمى هاتف له على تليفون زوجته المحمول، وأضاف: «سنعتصم فى الكاتدرائية حتى تكشف أجهزة الأمن غموض الاختفاء». 
وقال أمجد حمزة، عضو العلاقات العامة بمطرانية ديرمواس: «إن أجهزة الأمن تحفظت على الأتوبيسات التى حملت الأقباط أثناء سيرها إلى القاهرة لساعات، قبل أن يتدخل مسؤول بمباحث أمن الدولة ويصدر توجيهاته بإلغاء التحفظ واستمرار سير الأتوبيسات إلى القاهرة».
وأعلن مسؤول أمنى أن أجهزة البحث الجنائى ومباحث أمن الدولة، تكثف جهودها لكشف غموض الاختفاء والتحرى عن الواقعة وسماع أقوال المشار إليهم بالاتهام.
كانت السيدة كاميليا شحاتة، التى تعمل مدرسة بمدرسة بنى سالم الإعدادية، اختفت، وفقاً لما ذكره الكاهن، عقب مكالمة هاتفية معه، طلبت خلالها أن تتحدث لابنها لتسمع صوته، وهى المكالمة التى أخبرته فيها بالذهاب لزيارة منزل والدتها المجاور لمنزلهما، فى حين ردد بعض الأهالى رواية أخرى ذكرت أن الزوجة تعرضت للضرب من الكاهن قبل هروبها من المنزل. قالت مصادر أمنية مطلعة، إن زوجة الكاهن سحبت نقودها من مكتب البريد وجميع مقتنياتها وحصلت على إجازة ١٥ يوماً من المدرسة، وتركت طفلها وعمره عامان، لدى أسرتها، بسبب خلافات زوجية.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

*اكتشاف نجم عملاق أشعته تفوق الشمس ١٠ ملايين مرة*

* كتب *  أحمد البحيرى والوكالات    ٢٣/ ٧/ ٢٠١٠

رسم توضيحى يقارن بين حجم الشمس والنجم العملاق

عثر علماء الفلك، بمساعدة التليسكوب الأوروبى فى تشيلى، على نجم عملاق تبلغ درجة سطوعه ١٠ ملايين ضعف درجة سطوع الشمس، وأطلق العلماء البريطانيون تحت إشراف البروفيسور بول كروثر من جامعة (شيفلد) على النجم الساطع الجديد اسم (R١٣٦a).
 ويقع النجم على بعد ١٦٥ ألف سنة ضوئية، وتم تحديد مكانه باستخدام التليسكوب الضخم التابع للمرصد الأوروبى فى تشيلى، بالإضافة إلى معلومات جمعها التليسكوب «هابل»، التابع لوكالة الفضاء الأمريكية (ناسا)، والوكالة الأوروبية للفضاء (إيسا). قال رئيس فريق الباحثين كروثر: «نظراً للغرابة الشديدة التى تحوم حول تلك النجوم العملاقة، فإنه من غير المحتمل أن يتم كسر هذا الرقم القياسى على المدى القريب على الأقل».. علماً بأن الحد الأقصى الذى وضعه المرصد الأوروبى للنجوم هو ١٥٠ مرة أكبر من قرص الشمس.
فى السياق نفسه، أكد الدكتور مسلم شلتوت، أستاذ بحوث الشمس والفضاء، نائب رئيس الاتحاد العربى لعلوم الفضاء والفلك، أن النجوم تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أنواع هى: العملاقة عن الشمس، والمشابهة لها، والأصغر منها «القزمية». وأوضح «شلتوت» أن النجم الذى نتحدث عنه هنا هو «النجم العملاق» الذى تكون كتلته فى الأصل ضعف كتلة الشمس أكثر من ٢٠ مرة ثم يتحول «الهيدروجين» المتواجد به إلى «هيليوم»، ثم يبدأ بعد ذلك يأخذ فى التمدد ويتضاعف ملايين المرات، مقابل الشمس فى ظاهرة نسميها «العملقة الحمراء».


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

الدستور 





توابع الخروج المبكر لنيجيريا من المونديال وصلت للاختطاف








أطلق خاطفو والدة رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم النيجيرى السابق سانى لولو عبداللاهى سراحها الليلة الماضية بعد أسبوعين تقريبا من اختطافها.
وأعلنت قيادة الشرطة فى نيجيريا أن الحاجة لارابا عبد اللاهى بخير، وقد تم أخذ أقوالها حاليا بمعرفة محققى الأمن للوقوف على هوية خاطفيها لملاحقتهم.
ومن جانبه، شكر سانى لولو أجهزة الأمن والشرطة على الجهد الذى بذلوه للافراج عن والدته، التى اختطفت بعد يومين فقط من خروج نيجيريا من مونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وهو أمر لاذنب لها فيه، مبديا أسفه لتلك الروح الانتقامية التى أعقبت الخروج النيجيرى والذى وصل لحد تلقى عدد من أعضاء المنتخب النيجيرى لتهديدات بالقتل.
وكان الرئيس النيجيرى جوناثان جوودلووك قد أقال سانى لولو عبداللاهى ونائبه وحل مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم النيجيرى وأحالهم إلى أجهزة مكافحة الفساد فيما هو منسوب إليهم من إهدار أموال الاتحاد التى هى من قبيل الأموال العامة، وذلك ضمن حزمة عقابية أقرها الرئيس النيجيرى تقضى بمنع منتخب نيجيريا الوطنى من المشاركة فى المباريات الدولية لمدة عامين وهو ما تراجع عنه لاحقا تفاديا لتوقيع الفيفا لعقوبات صارمة على نيجيريا.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

طلبة بكلية الهندسة يصممون جهازا للحماية من مخاطر الكهرباء








الحديث مؤخرا عن أهمية ترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء وترددت أقاويل عن قرب صدور قانون يقضي بإغلاق المحلات فى الـ7 مساءً بهدف ترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء، أو إظلام إنارة الشوارع بنسبة 50 % وهو الأمر الذي لاقي الكثير من الانتقادات خاصة في ظل المشاكل التي يعانيها المواطنون مع الكهرباء من حوادث الصعق وتلف الأجهزة الكهرباء بسبب انقطاع النور وعودته فجأة.

مجموعة من طلاب كلية الهندسة بجامعة حلوان قرروا أن يكون هذا مشروع تخرجهم في محاولة للبحث عن حل لمشاكل الكهرباء.. المشروع يسمى INTEGRADET PRTECTION FOR DOMESTIC APPLICATION وهو عبارة عن جهاز يعمل على الحماية من مخاطر حدوث صعق كهربي للاشخاص بالمنازل وكذلك الحماية من مخاطر ارتفاع وانخفاض قيمة الجهد بالمنازل مما يؤدى إلى تلف بعض الاجهزة الكهربائية.

يعتمد الطلاب في مشروعهم على عمل استبيان لمعرفة مدى احتياجات الناس من الجهاز ومشاكلهم مع الكهرباء..


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

الملك عبد الله



قالت مجلة فوربس الاقتصادية الامريكية ان ملكات وملوك 




مجلة فوربس الاقتصادية الامريكية ان ملكات وملوك العالم حافظوا على ثرواتهم رغم الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة والازمة المالية العالمية. لكنها اشارت، في قائمتها لأكثر ملوك وملكات العالم ثراء والتي ضمت 15 شخصية عالمية، الى ان القيمة الإجمالية لثرواتهم تراجعت بحدود 10 مليارات دولار، لتصل إلى 99 ملياراً فقط، وهو رقم يقل بنحو 32 مليار دولار عن إجمالي ثرواتهم في عام 2008.
وقالت فوربس ان سبب هذا التراجع في هذه الثروات لهذا العام كان إماراتياً، مشيرة الى ان انهيار أسواق العقارات في الإمارات عمل على تراجع إجمالي الثروات لملوك العالم. ووفقاً للمجلة فقد نجم عن هذا تراجع ثروة الشيخ محمد بن راشد رئيس مجلس الوزراء وحاكم دبي بمقدار 7.5 مليار دولار، بعد أن كان قد خسر في وقت سابق  6 مليارات أخرى، ليصبح أكثر الملوك خسارة للعام الثاني على التوالي.
وجاء في قائمة الملوك والملكات الاكثر ثراء سبعة ملوك عرب تصدرهم العاهل السعودي الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز، وأمير قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني، واللذان اعتبرتها المجلة حاكما الدول الملكية الوحيدان اللذان ارتفعت ثروتهما هذا العام. ورئيس دولة الامارات الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان. والشيخ محمد بن راشد حاكم دبي. وملك المغرب، والسلطان قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عمان. وامير الكويت.
وجاء ترتيب الملوك في القائمة على التوالي: ملك تايلاند، بوميبول أدولياديج، البالغ من العمر 82 عاماً، والذي على صدارته لأثرى ملوك العالم للعام الثالث على التوالي، بثروة قدرت بنحو 30 مليار دولار، رغم الاضطرابات السياسية التي شهدتها بلاده مؤخراً. كما استقر في المركز الثاني سلطان بروناي، حسن بلقيه، البالغ من العمر 62 عاماً، حيث قدرت ثروته بنحو 20 مليار دولار.
وتقدم العاهل السعودي الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز (86 عاماً)، إلى المركز الثالث بثروة تقدر بنحو 18 مليار دولار، حيث قفزت ثروته من ملياراً واحداً، وذلك بسبب النمو الاقتصادي الذي حققته بلاده والخطط الاقتصادية التي اعتمدتها السعودية.
وتراجع رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان (62 عاماً) إلى المركز الرابع، حيث قدرت ثروته بحوالي 15 مليار دولار. وجاء نائبه، وحاكم دبي، الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم (60 عاماً) في المركز الخامس، بعد تراجع ثروته للعام الثاني على التوالي، لتصل إلى 4.5 مليار دولار.
وجاء في المركز السادس، أمير دولة ليختنشتاين، هانس آدم الثاني (65 عاماً)، بثروة قدرت بنحو 3.5 مليار  دولار. واحتل العاهل المغربي، محمد السادس (46 عاماً) المركز السابع بثروة قدرت بنحو 2.5 مليار دولار، وجاء معظمها من الفوسفات الذي ارتفع سعره العام الماضي، بعد أن شهد تراجعاً في العام السابق.
ووضع القائمة أمير قطر، الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني، البالغ من العمر 58 عاماً، في المركز الثامن بثروة قدرت بنحو 2.4 مليار دولار، بعد أن وسعت بلاده اقتصادها بنسبة 9.5 في المائة العام الماضي، ومن المنتظر أن تقفز النسبة إلى 15 في المائة خلال العام الجاري، حيث زاد من ثروته بمقدار 400 مليون دولار، بعد أن كانت ملياري دولار.
وفي المرتبة التاسعة جاء "العريس" الجديد، وسليل أسرة جريمالدي، أمير موناكو ألبيرت الثاني (52 عاماً) بثروة قدرت بمليار دولار. وفي المركز العاشر، حل الزعيم الديني للطائفة لإسماعيلية التي يقدر عددها بنحو 15 مليوناً، الأمير كريم آغا خان الرابع (73 عاماً) بعد أن حافظ على ثروته البالغة 800 مليون دولار.
كذلك حافظ سلطان عمان، قابوس بن سعيد، البالغ من العمر 69 عاماً على مركزه الحادي عشر بثروة قدرت بنحو 700 مليون دولار. كما حافظت الملكة البريطانية، إليزابيث الثانية، على المرتبة الثانية عشرة، بثروة تبلغ 450 مليون دولار.
وجاء أمير دولة الكويت، الشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح (81 عاماً)، في المركز الثالث عشر، حيث تراجعت ثروته إلى 350 مليون دولار.
كذلك استقرت ملكة هولندا، بياتريكس (72 عاماً) في المرتبة الرابعة عشرة، بثروتها البالغة 200 مليون دولار. وفي المركز الخامس عشر، حل ملك سوازيلند، مسواتي الثالث (42 عاماً) دون أن يتغير مركزه، بثروته المقدرة بنحو 100 مليون دولار.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

جدل بين الأطباء بعد ولادة طفلة بيضاء بعيون زرقاء لأب وأم نيجيريين








سابقة قد تعد معجزة جينية، عرض تليفزيون نيجيريا الرسمى تقريرا لمولودة بيضاء اللون وذات عيون زرقاء لاب وأم نيجيريين يعملان فى "لندن"، وسبق لهما إنجاب أطفال ذكور سود أحدهم فى الثانية والاخر فى الرابعة.

وذكر التقرير أن الاطباء البريطانيين قد أخضعوا المولودة لاختبارات الحامض النووى للتيقن من بنوة الاب النيجيرى لها، والذى يدعى "بين أيبورو" -44 عاما- ويعمل محاسب فى أحد الشركات البريطانية ، مشيرا إلى أن الأطباء أكدوا أن المولودة الجديدة تعد معجزة وراثية بكل المقاييس.

وشددت الام النيجيرية وتدعى أنجيلا إيبيرو -35عاما- أن ابنتها بالفعل معجزة وراثية ، مؤكدة أنها لم تتورط فى أى علاقة مع أحد بخلاف زوجها منذ إرتباطها به قبل خمسة أعوام..وأضافت أنها وزوجها ينحدران من ولاية "إينوجو" النيجيرية.

وأضافت أنجيلا أن جدتها قد روت لها أن أفراد قدامى من عائلتها قد أخذوا إلى أمريكا قبل 200 عام خلال فترة العبودية ، وأقاموا فيها لعقود ثم بدأ بعضهم فى العودة إلى نيجيريا ، لافتة إلى أن الجينات الوراثية قد تكون قد انتقلت عبر الاجيال إلى أن وصلت إلى مولودتها البيضاء.


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

هذا المحتوى من







*مانشستر يونايتد العلامة الرياضية الأكثر قيمة في العالم*








نيويورك (ا ف ب) - ذكرت دراسة لمجلة "فوربس" العالمية المتخصصة ان نادي مانشستر يونايتد الانكليزي هو العلامة الرياضية الأكثر قيمة في العالم.
ونشرت "فوربس" لائحتها التي تضمنت أسماء أكثر الأندية قيمة في العالم أمس الأربعاء، واحتل مانشستر يونايتد المركز الأول فيها برصيد 84ر1 مليار دولار أميركي.
وتقدم مانشستر على دالاس كاوبويز فريق كرة القدم الأميركية برصيد 65ر1 مليار دولار.
وأكملت لائحة العشرة الاوائل أندية نيويورك يانكيز، واشنطن ريدسكينز، نيو أنغلند باتريوتس، ريال مدريد، نيويورك جاينتس، أرسنال، نيويورك جيتس وهيوستن تكسانز.
وفي خضم الاعتراضات من المشجعين، قالت عائلة غلايزر الأميركية التي تملك "الشياطين الحمر" انها لن تمانع في مناقشة عروض بيع النادي الواقع تحت ديون تبلغ نحو مليار دولار أميركي.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

الاربعاء 11  اغسطس 2010

اليوم السابع 


*بسبب صعوبة الإجراءات..*

*الريان يطالب النائب العام بحبسه لحين إنهاء إجراءات الإفراج عنه *

الأربعاء، 11 أغسطس 2010 - 14:43






 أحمد عبد الفتاح الريان رجل الأعمال الشهير 
كتب إبراهيم أحمد ومحمد عبد الرازق - تصوير محمود حفناوى 


 

 
أكد باسم وهبه محامى أحمد عبد الفتاح الريان رجل الأعمال الشهير المسجون على ذمة قضايا توظيف الأموال والشيكات بدون رصيد أنه تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية الخاصة بموكله بقصد إغلاق ملفات القضايا المنتهية والمقامة ضده والتى بلغ عددها 129 قضية.

وأوضح المحامى الخاص بالريان أن موكله ناشد النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود أن يأمر بحبسه فى أى محبس لحين إنهاء الإجراءات الخاصة بالافراج عنه وليس كما يتم حاليا باقتياده من محبسه إلى أى جهة مطلوب عرضه عليها قبل الإفراج عنه حيث إنه لا يشترط وجود المتهم لإنهاء تلك الإجراءات من عدمه.

وقال إن الريان قد حضر صباح اليوم إلى محكمة شمال القاهرة بالعباسية للمثول أمام نيابة حوادث شرق القاهرة لإنهاء إجراءات صحة الإفراج عنه.

وأضاف أن الريان جاء للعرض على النيابة على ذمة القضية رقم 5539 جنح مستأنف مصر الجديدة وهى قضية شيكات كانت مرفوعة عليه.

يذكر أنه من المقرر أن يتم عرض الريان على 14 جهة إدارية مطلوب العرض عليها كانت بدايتها محكمة شمال القاهرة بالعباسية ومن المنتظر أن يتم عرضه على باقى الجهات تباعا والتى من بينها إدارة البحث الجنائى ومباحث الأموال العامة وأمن الدولة.

وكان الريان قد قضى عقوبته وصدر قرار بالإفراج عنه، وعند الكشف عليه جنائياً بواسطة كمبيوتر وزارة الداخلية،‏ تبين صدور حكم قضائى ضده بالحبس‏ 3‏ سنوات فى قضية شيك بدون رصيد قيمته ‏50‏ ألف جنيه، فتم إعادته إلى السجن من جديد وإلغاء قرار الإفراج عنه، حيث كان أفراد أسرته ينتظرونه أمام قسم ترحيلات الجيزة لاصطحابه إلى منزله‏ قبل أن يتبين لهم صدور حكم من محكمة شمال القاهرة بالحبس ‏3‏ سنوات غيابياً، ورفضت المحكمة استشكاله لوقف التنفيذ، فتقدم الريان بمعارضة فى الحكم الغيابى لتقضى المحكمة بجلسة اليوم بوقف تنفيذ الحكم، نظراً لتصالح الريان وسداده قيمة هذا الشيك.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*إحالة عماد الكبير لجنايات أمن الدولة طوارئ*

الأربعاء، 11 أغسطس 2010 - 13:25






 عماد الكبير المتهم بإثارة العنف والشغب ببولاق الدكرور 
كتبت مى عنانى 


 

 
أمر النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود بإحالة عماد الكبير إلى محكمة الجنايات بأمن الدولة طوارئ بتهمة إحراز سلاح نارى وذخيرة حية بدون ترخيص، وإطلاق أعيريه نارية وإثارة الذعر بين المواطنين. 

كان عماد سلم نفسه إلى رجال مديرية أمن الجيزة بعد محاصرته داخل قرية بنى مجدول التابعة لمركز كرداسة بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر التى اختبأ بها لمدة 3 أيام بعد الحادث، حيث حاصرته الشرطة وضيقت الخناق عليه وأجبرته على تسليم نفسه.

يذكر أن الكبير تم اتهامه بإثارة أعمال الشغب والعنف فى شارع ناهيا بمنطقة بولاق الدكرور، وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية، مما أسفر عن إصابة 21 مواطناً وتحطيم 8 محلات تجارية.

تعود أحداث الواقعة عندما تلقى اللواء محسن حفظى مساعد وزير الداخلية ومدير أمن الجيزة، بلاغاً من الأهالى بنشوب مشاجرة بالأسلحة النارية والبيضاء فى شارع ناهيا، فأمر بانتقال رجال المباحث إلى محل الواقعة وإجراء التحريات.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*هاآرتس: المصريون يعانون انقطاع الكهرباء فى رمضان*

الأربعاء، 11 أغسطس 2010 - 15:25






 جانب من تقرير هاآرتس الإسرائيلية 
كتب محمود محيى


 

 
قال الكاتب الإسرائيلى والمحلل الإستراتيجى بصحيفة هاآرتس الإسرائيلية، تسيبى برائيل، فى تقرير مطول له اليوم، الأربعاء، إن المصريين يواجهون أزمة حادة فى الأيام الجارية بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء لفترات طويلة فى أنحاء متفرقة فى مصر وخاصة مع حلول شهر رمضان المبارك.

وتساءل برائيل عن جدوى استثمار الحكومة المصرية لـ 7 مليار دولار لدعم الكهرباء، فى حين أن أسرا كثيرة تعانى من عدم وجودها بل وتطالب الحكومة المصرية المصريين بتوفير 5 ٪ من استهلاك الكهرباء، مضيفا بأن حسن يونس وزير الكهرباء والطاقة قرر إنشاء ثلاث محطات للطاقة النووية فى مصر لسد حاجة الكهرباء مستقبلا. 

وأوضح برائيل أنه على الرغم من ذلك فإن هناك حاجة كبيرة لاستثمار مبالغ ضخمة فى محطات الطاقة النووية، حيث أعلن يونس أنه بحلول نهاية هذا العام سوف تنشر مناقصة لإنشاء أول محطة نووية كبرى فى مصر والتى ستبدأ العمل فى 2019، وأنه فى إطار التحضير للمناقصة عرضت لثلاث شركات للمساهمة فى المشروع ومنها شركة "Marivaux" الفرنسية، وشركة "Ucatom" الكندية، ومقترحات أولية من شركة المناجم الروسية لتوليد الكهرباء.

وأشار برائيل إلى أنه وفقا لمنتقدى ومعارضى الحكومة فإن مصر اهتمت ببناء مفاعلات نووية بعد فوات الأوان، حيث أوضح برائيل أنه وفقا للدراسات ففى الوقت الراهن يستخدم نحو 65 ٪ من موارد الطاقة لتوليد الكهرباء، وتشير التقديرات إلى أنه فى 2032 ستحتاج مصر لنحو 70 جيجا بايت واط مقارنة بـ 20 جيجا بايت واط يتم إنتاجها اليوم. 

وقال برائيل إنه لا يمكن أن توفر هذه الاحتياجات إلا عن طريق النفط أو الغاز المصرى، ولكن موارد البترول المصرى وفقا للمؤشرات فستبدأ فى التضاؤل فى وقت مبكر من عام 2012، ومع ذلك فإن الدراسات والتوقعات تفيد بأن الشعور بأزمة الكهرباء سوف يتم الشعور بها فى غضون بضعة عقود، إلا أن النقص فى الكهرباء قد تم الشعور بكل عنفوانه فى القاهرة وبالمحافظات المحيطة بها حاليا، مما جعل وزارة الكهرباء تنشر توجيهاتها للمستهلكين بترشيد الاستهلاك لإنقاذ الكهرباء خاصة خلال ساعة الذروة.

وأوضح برائيل أن من ضمن قيود الحكومة لتوفير الاستهلاك فإن الحكومة هذا العام حظرت استخدام مصابيح الزينة وسلاسل الأضواء الملونة فى الشوارع والتى تعلق عادة فى شهر رمضان المبارك وتغريم المخالفين.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*تراجع كبير لمؤشرات البورصة فى أول أيام رمضان*

الأربعاء، 11 أغسطس 2010 - 15:49






 البورصة المصرية 
كتب محمود عسكر


 

 
تراجعت مؤشرات البورصة الثلاثة فى ختام تعاملات اليوم الأربعاء، أول أيام شهر رمضان، مدفوعة باستمرار عمليات جنى الأرباح من المستثمرين المصريين، والعرب، وسط قيمة تداول متدنية زادة من التراجع.

وأغلق مؤشر البورصة الرئيسى "إيجى إكس 30" متراجعا بنسبة 1.36%، مغلقاً عند 6373 نقطة، كما تراجع مؤشر الشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة "إيجى إكس 70" بنسبة 1.32 %، وانخفض مؤشر "إيجى إكس 100" الأوسع نطاقا بنسبة 1.23%، وبلغت قيمة التداول اليوم 654 مليون جنيه.

وتراجعت كل الأسهم القيادية فى المؤشر الرئيسى للبورصة خلال تعاملات اليوم بنسب متفاوتة، وعلى رأسها أوراسكوم للإنشاء وأوراسكوم تيلكوم والمصرية للاتصالات وحديد عز والبنك التجارى الدولى والمجموعة المالية هيرميس وطلعت مصطفى وبالم هيلز، فى حين ارتفع سهم الشكة المصرية لخدمات التيلفون المحمول بنسبة طفيفة بنسبة 0.65%.

وتسبب تخلف عدد كبير من المستثمرين عن التعامل فى البورصة أول يوم من رمضان فى نقص حاد فى السيولة بالسوق، وضعف التداول، فى الوقت الذى استمر فيه المستثمرون الموجودون اليوم فى عمليات البيع، واستحوذ المستثمرون الأجانب على 41.37% من التعاملات اليوم غلب عليها البيع.

واستحوذ المستثمرون المصريون على 58.63% من إجمالى التداول اليوم ومالت تعاملاتهم نحو البيع، فى حين استحوذ الأجانب غير العرب على 36.25% من التعاملات ومالت تعاملاتهم نحو الشراء، ومثل العرب 5.14% ومالت تعاملاتهم نحو البيع.

أما المؤسسات فاستحوذت على 50.85% من قيمة التداول ومالت تعاملاتها نحو الشراء، مقابل 49.14% للمستثمرين الأفراد الذين مالت تعاملاتهم نحو البيع.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

الدستور 


قررت المملكة العربية السعودية الوقف الفوري لخدمات هواتف «بلاك بيري» الذكية التي تنتجها شركة «ريسيرش إن موشن» الكندية ابتداءً من الجمعة 6 أغسطس 2010.
وطلبت هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات السعودية، من مقدمي خدمة الاتصالات المتنقلة في المملكة «الاتصالات السعودية» و«موبايلي» و«زين» اعتماد الإيقاف الفوري لخدمة «بلاك بيري» لقطاع الأعمال والأفراد في السعودية ابتداءً من الجمعة 6 أغسطس 2010، وذلك نظراً لتعذر استيفاء الشركة المصنعة لأجهزة «بلاك بيري» للمتطلبات التنظيمية للهيئة.
وقالت الهيئة- في بيان لها- إن تقديم خدمة «بلاك بيري» بوضعها الحالي لا يفي بالمتطلبات التنظيمية وفق أنظمة الهيئة وشروط التراخيص الصادرة لمقدمي الخدمة، وقد أبلغت الهيئة قبل أكثر من عام مقدمي خدمة الاتصالات المتنقلة «الشركات الثلاث» في المملكة بضرورة العمل مع الشركة المصنعة لأجهزة «بلاك بيري» علي سرعة استيفاء المتطلبات التنظيمية المطلوبة.
وأكدت أنها لا تقف ضد مصلحة المشتركين، طالما أن الخدمات المقدمة لا تتعارض مع أنظمة الهيئة، وأنها حريصة علي تشجيع الشركات لتقديم أحدث الخدمات المتوافقة مع متطلبات التراخيص الصادرة لها.
يأتي هذا القرار بعد إعلان الإمارات العربية المتحدة تعليق خدمة «بلاك بيري» لحين التوصل إلي حلول مع شركة «ريسيرش إن موشن» لتتوافق الخدمات مع قوانينها وتشريعاتها، وكلفت شركات الاتصالات بتوفير حلول بديلة مشابهة لخدمة «بلاك بيري».
هذا ولم تصدر شركة «ريسيرش إن موشن» أي بيانات رداً علي تلك المسألة، لكنها أكدت أنها تتعاون مع كل الحكومات بمعيار ثابت وبنفس الدرجة من الاحترام.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

أكد التقرير الصادر عن مركز معلومات مجلس الوزراء أن عدد الأسر المصرية التي تمتلك جهاز تليفزيون ارتفع من 77.2 % في مايو 2008 إلي نحو 88.3 % في يناير 2010، كما أظهر التقرير ارتفاع نسبة الأسر المصرية التي تمتلك أجهزة استقبال (دش) من 48% في مايو 2008 إلي نحو 69.8 % في يناير 2010، وأضاف التقرير الصادر أمس تحت عنوان "التليفزيون المصري مسيرة خمسين عاما"، أن عدد المصانع التي تقوم بتصنيع وتجميع أجهزة التليفزيون في مصر ارتفع من 19 مصنعا فقط في عام 2000 إلي نحو 40 مصنعا في 2009، وهي الزيادة التي اعتبرها التقرير سببا في انتشار أجهزة التليفزيون في مصر.

وأوضح التقرير ارتفاع قيمة الإيرادات المتحققة من إعلانات القنوات التليفزيونية التابعة لاتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون من 340 مليون جنيه في 2003 إلي نحو 428 مليون جنيه في 2008، وأشار التقرير إلي أن عدد العاملين باتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون بلغ نحو 39856 عاملاً خلال عام 2008 يتوزعون علي قطاعات التليفزيون المختلفة، ويعد قطاع الهندسة الإذاعية وقطاع التليفزيون هما أكثر القطاعات التي يتوفر فيها موارد بشرية.

وأشار التقرير إلي أن عدد القنوات التليفزيونية التي تبث برامجها علي النايل سات حتي يونيو 2010 نحو 520 قناة تليفزيونية مصرية وغير مصرية، منها ما يزيد علي 100 قناة مشفرة ونحو 400 قناة مفتوحة مجانية، في حين وصل عدد القنوات المصرية ذات الملكية الخاصة التي تبث برامجها علي النايل سات نحو 31 قناة من إجمالي 54 قناة هي عدد قنوات التليفزيون المصرية، وأظهر التقرير أن القنوات الـ31 الخاصة تتوزع ما بين 12 قناة عامة و19 قناة متخصصة، كما أظهر التقرير تركز أكبر عدد من قنوات التليفزيون المصرية المتخصصة ذات الملكية الخاصة التي تبث عبر النايل سات حتي يونيو 2010 في قنوات الأغاني بنسبة 6.31 % يليها قنوات المسلسلات ثم الأفلام.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

حذرت صحيفة «لوس أنجلوس تايمز»الأمريكية من احتمال تعرض مصر لأزمة غذائية بعد قرار روسيا بحظر تصدير القمح، متوقعة أن يتسبب هذا القرار في تأجيج حالة من التوتر بين المصريين، مشيرة إلي أن أزمة القمح العالمية قد تؤدي إلي نقص هائل في المواد الغذائية في أكبر دول العالم العربي سكاناً.
ولفتت الصحيفة الأمريكية في التقرير الذي نشرته علي موقعها الإلكتروني أمس إلي أن مصر تعتبر من أكبر مستوردي القمح في السوق العالمية، حيث تشتري سنوياً من 6 إلي 7 ملايين طن نصفها من روسيا، والقرار الروسي بمنع تصدير القمح إلي الخارج يعني أن مصر لن تستقبل 540 ألف طن من القمح التي كان من المقرر أن تحصل عليها قبل 10 سبتمبر.
وأشارت الصحيفة إلي أن نعماني نعماني، رئيس الهيئة العامة للسلع التموينية، حاول التقليل من مخاوف نقص الغذاء المحتملة، مشيراً إلي أن مصر لديها مخزون لمدة أربعة أشهر من القمح في الأسواق المحلية، وأن الحكومة ستقوم بشراء 60 ألف طن إضافية شهرياً من بلدان أخري.
ومع ذلك، قال علي شرف الدين، رئيس اتحاد الغرف التجارية المصرية لشعبة الحبوب، إن الحكومة مسئولة عن هذه الأزمة لأنها لا تنتج سوي 8 ملايين طن فقط من القمح المحلي سنوياً، وأضاف «أن خزانة الدولة لن يمكنها إنفاق مبلغ 5 مليارات جنيه إضافية لمواجهة الزيادة في أسعار القمح الدولية».
وأضافت الصحيفة أن الخوف الأكبر الذي يسيطر علي المصريين الآن هو الزيادة المحتملة في أسعار منتجات القمح المدعوم مثل الخبز، الذي يعتمد عليه الملايين من المواطنين الفقراء اعتماداً كبيراً، فخمس سكان مصر البالغ عددهم 80 مليون نسمة يعيشون علي أقل من دولار في اليوم الواحد، وفقا لأرقام الأمم المتحدة.
وأبرزت الصحيفة أن الأسواق الدولية شهدت بالفعل زيادة قدرها 40% في أسعار القمح، بينما حذرت منظمة الأغذية والزراعة التابعة للأمم المتحدة (الفاو) من «عواقب وخيمة علي إمدادات القمح في العام2010/2011 ومن استمرار الجفاف الروسي».
وأشارت «لوس أنجلوس تايمز» إلي النقص في الخبز المدعوم الذي شهدته مصر علي نطاق واسع في عام 2007، والذي تسبب في وفاة وإصابة العديد من الأشخاص في الطوابير أمام المخابز، مما اضطر الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك لطلب تدخل الجيش لإنهاء الأزمة.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

تمكنت مباحث القليوبية اليوم "الأربعاء" من إلقاء القبض على سائق وعاملين قاموا باختطاف زوجة تحت تهديد السلاح وتجريدها من ملابسها داخل منزل أحدهم وتصويرها عارية انتقاما من زوجها، وأحيل المتهمون إلى النيابة التى تولت التحقيق.
وكان المقدم جمال الدغيدى رئيس مباحث شبين القناطر قد تلقى بلاغا من وحيد محمد على (29 سنة) "سائق" بقيام مجهولين باختطاف زوجته تحت تهديد السلاح، وتم إخطار اللواء محمد الفخرانى مدير أمن المحافظة . وتوصلت التحريات إلى أن وراء ارتكاب الحادث سائقا وعاملين اثنين قرروا الانتقام
من زوج المجنى عليها بسبب قيام شقيقة زوجها باتهامهم بسرقة سلسلتها الذهبية فقاموا باختطاف المجنى عليها وتدعى قمر عبدالسميع (20 سنة) وتوجهوا بها إلى شقة أحدهم وقاموا بتجريدها من ملابسها وتصويرها عارية وتوزيع صورها على المقاهى.
وقد تم إلقاء القبض على المتهمين وهم ماهر مجدى عواد (19 سنة) "سائق" ومحمود كريم عبدالعليم (18 سنة) "عامل" و على جمال على (19 سنة) "عامل" وأحيلوا إلى النيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيق.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

المصرى اليوم 


*معدل التضخم يقفز إلى ١٠.٧% بسبب ارتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائية*

* كتب *  أشرف فكرى وأحمد شلبى ومتولى سالم ومحسن عبدالرازق ومحمد عبدالعاطى وأميرة صالح    ١١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

أحمد نظيف

ارتفع معدل التضخم خلال شهر يونيو الماضى بنسبة ٢.٥% ليصل إلى ١٠.٧%، بسبب ارتفاع حاد فى أسعار الطعام والشراب بنسبة ١٥.٧% خلال يوليو الماضى.
قال الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء فى بيانه الشهرى أمس، إن أسعار اللحوم والدواجن ارتفعت بنسبة ٢٢%، والحبوب والخبز والأرز ٣٪، والألبان والجبن ٦.٢٪، والزيوت ٩.٩%، والسكر والأغذية السكرية ١٩.٥٪، والخضروات ٣٨.١٪، والفاكهة ٦.٤٪.
وعلى صعيد أزمة القمح، أعلن الدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء، أمس أنه لن تحدث زيادة فى سعر رغيف الخبز المدعم، وسيظل كما هو دون تحميل المواطن أى أعباء إضافية جراء أزمة القمح العالمية، وطمأن المواطن والأسرة المصرية بعدم وجود مشكلة، لأن الاحتياطى الاستراتيجى لمصر من القمح يكفى شهورا مقبلة.
جاء ذلك فى تصريحات أدلى بها رئيس الوزراء على هامش حفل تدشين الوحدتين النهريتين الجديدتين بميناء الإسكندرية، وقال: «إننا نتواجد اليوم فى إحدى صوامع القمح بميناء الإسكندرية، التى تعتبر من النقاط اللوجستية حيث يوجد بها نحو ٦٠٠ ألف طن من القمح، والاحتياطى الاستراتيجى متوفر ويتم استكمال تعبئة الصوامع أولا بأول».
وأكد الدكتور أحمد الركايبى، رئيس الشركة القابضة للصناعات الغذائية، وصول ٣ شحنات من القمح الروسى والفرنسى المستورد لصالح هيئة السلع التموينية، وجار تفريغها حاليا داخل موانئ الإسكندرية والدخيلة ودمياط بإجمالى حمولة يتعدى ١٨٠ ألف طن.
وقال الركايبى لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إن حجم كل شحنة ٦٣ ألف طن، منها شحنتان من القمح الروسى فى الدخيلة ودمياط، وشحنة قمح فرنسى فى ميناء الإسكندرية، والشحنات الثلاث يتم تفريغها ونقلها فى مخازن الشركة القابضة، تمهيدا لطحنها وتوزيعها لإنتاج الخبز المدعم ٨٢%.
وأعلن أمين أباظة، وزير الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضى، أن مصر تعاقدت على استيراد ٢٥٠ ألف طن من الولايات المتحدة وبعض الدول الأوروبية، وهى تعادل تقريبا نفس الحصة التى يتم استيرادها من روسيا فى الفترة نفسها، وستصل إلى الموانئ المصرية خلال الأيام القادمة.
وقال أباظة خلال مؤتمر صحفى أمس بحضور مارجريت سكوبى، سفيرة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، إن مصر لديها خطط للوصول بنسبة الاكتفاء الذاتى من القمح بحلول ٢٠٢٠ إلى نحو ٧٥%.
وعالميا واصلت أسعار القمح تراجعها أمس، وسجلت عقود تسليم سبتمبر فى بورصة مجلس شيكاجو للتجارة تراجعا بلغ ٢%، وفى باريس تراجعت عقود القمح القياسية تسليم نوفمبر ١.٥٥٪.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*البابا شنودة ينهى أزمة «مغاغة» بهدم «مسكن الأسقف» ويوافق على مشروع قانون «الأحوال» الجديد*

* كتب *  عمرو بيومى    ١١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

شنودة

علمت «المصرى اليوم» أن البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، عقد اجتماعاً، مساء أمس الأول، مع النائبين عيد لبيب وعلاء حسانين، لإنهاء أزمة مطرانية مغاغة التى أوقف اللواء أحمد ضياء الدين، محافظ المنيا، تراخيص بنائها.
قال مصدر مسؤول بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية إن البابا اتفق مع النائبين، اللذين يقومان بجهود للوساطة، على نقل الخيمة التى يصلى فيها الأقباط حالياً إلى أراضى المطرانية القديمة، والبدء فى بناء مسكن للأنبا أغاثون، أسقف مغاغة، على أراضى المطرانية الجديدة، وهدم المسكن المقام بالمطرانية القديمة فور الانتهاء من بناء المسكن الجديد، بعد إصرار محافظ المنيا على عدم بناء المطرانية الجديدة إلا بعد هدم هذا المسكن.
وأضاف المصدر أن الاتفاق يشمل هدم ١٠ أمتار من سور المطرانية القديمة ليحل محله سور من الحديد «الكريتال». وحول مدى استجابة المحافظ لهذا الاتفاق، قال المصدر: «أثق فى اللواء أحمد ضياء الدين والتراخيص ستصدر فى غضون ساعات»، مضيفاً أن البابا أنهى القضية بهدوء كالمعتاد. كما عقد البابا شنودة اجتماعاً مع ممثلى الكنيسة بلجنة وزارة العدل المكلفة بإعداد قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد لغير المسلمين، 
وهم المستشارون منصف سليمان، وملك مينا، وبشرى فيلوبس، لدراسة بنود المشروع، وقال المستشار منصف سليمان لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن البابا وافق على كل بنود مشروع القانون و«بذلك انتهى دورنا تماماً ليبدأ دور المؤسسات التشريعية بالدولة».
فى سياق آخر، قرر البابا شنودة إقامة حفل إفطار الوحدة الوطنية يوم ٢١ رمضان الجارى، وكشف مصدر مقرب من البابا أن الحفل سيكون حفلاً كنسياً «وطنياً» ولن يضم أياً من الشخصيات «المعادية للنظام»، مستبعداً أن يكون من بين الحضور الدكتور محمد البرادعى، مؤسس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، أو الدكتور أيمن نور، مؤسس حزب الغد، أو حمدين صباحى، مؤسس حزب الكرامة. وقال المصدر إن الكنيسة «لن تقحم نفسها فى الطموحات السياسية للبعض ولن تحول الحفل لدعاية انتخابية أو (شو) إعلامى».


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*هايدى فاروق لـ«المصرى اليوم»: لدينا معلومات عن «١٣» وثيقة «مختفية» تثبت حقوق مصر فى النيل*

* كتب *  أشرف جمال    ١١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠قالت هايدى فاروق، الباحثة بالأرشيفين البريطانى والأمريكى: «رغم ردود الأفعال التى أشادت بالوثائق النادرة التى نشرتها (المصرى اليوم)، حول حقوق مصر التاريخية فى نهر النيل، إلا أن اللافت أن جميعها جاء من متخصصين وقراء مصريين وعرب وأجانب، دون تعليق واحد إيجابى أو سلبى أو حتى استفسارى من أى مسؤول فى هذا البلد». 
وأضافت هايدى، فى تصريحات لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «هذا الملف حينما بدأنا فى نشره، كنا نهدف إلى رفعه مدعماً بالرأى العام، لمن يهمه الأمر، ليكون عوناً لهم فى معركتهم السياسية الخاصة بحقوقنا فى نهر النيل، ومن هذا المنطلق، نهدى المسؤولين آخر ما لدينا حتى الآن، 
من معلومات حول وثائق نعرفها ولا نمتلكها، آملين فى أن يكلفوا أنفسهم عناء البحث عنها والوصول إليها، علّها تساعدهم فى إدارة هذا الملف». وتابعت هايدى: «ما توصلنا إليه من هذه الوثائق هو جزء صغير من مستندات وملفات ومجلدات، من شأنها إثبات الحق المصرى فى النيل، ثبوتاً قانونياً لا يقبل الجدل، لكن الإمعان فى البحث قد يفوق أحيانا الجهد الفردى، 
كما أنه فى الغالب لا يحتاج إلى شخوص، وإنما إلى تدخلات رسمية، ومن ثم لم يكن أمامنا سوى تقديم ما تحتاجه هذه القضية من وثائق مختفية بفعل الزمن، أو مخفاة بفعل فاعل، تقديماً معنوّناً، آملين أن يبدأ المسؤولون رحلة البحث عنها». وأشارت هايدى، إلى أن المستندات المختفية عبارة عن:
أولا: ما كان يُعرف بالدوسيه ٥/٣ مكاتبات واردة من يوحنا ملك الأحباش إلى خديو مصر توفيق، ويشمل المكاتبات المُتبادلة بين الخديو توفيق والملك يوحنا، بشأن تسوية مشكلة الحدود والأرض التى رغبت الحبشة من مصر أن تتنازل عنها لها، وذلك نظير تعهدات تتعلق بحقوق مصر على مجرى النيل من المنبع للمصب، وهى تعهدات تم تحديدها لاحقا من خلال منليك الثانى الذى خلف يوحنا على الحبشة».
ثانياً: ما كان يعرف بدفاتر أوامر، وعددها ٢٨ دفتراً تشمل السنوات من ١٢٧١هجرياً إلى ١٢٩٧ (عام ١٨٥٤ - عام ١٨٨٠ ميلادياً) وكانت تضم الأوامر الصادرة من والى مصر، إلى ديوان الجهادية فى كل ما يتعلق بشؤون القوات المصرية، وخصوصاً ما يتصل منها بسياسة إسماعيل الحربية، وكانت تلك الدفاتر غير مسلسلة، وتواجدت مع مجموعة دفاتر كانت تبدأ برقم ٥٣٠ وتنتهى عند رقم ٢٩٥٤. 
ثالثاً: ما كان يعرف بدفاتر أوامر عربى، وكانت تشمل المراسلات المتبادلة بين الخديو إسماعيل ويوحنا ملك الحبشة، ومنليك ملك شوا، وبعض رؤوس الأحباش. 
رابعاً: ما كان يعرف بدفاتر صادر الجهادية، وكانت تبدأ من رقم ١ إلى رقم ٥١٢٧، وكانت غير مسلسلة هى الأخرى، وتشمل السنوات من ١٨٤٤ - ١٨٧٣، حيث تتضمن جميع المكاتبات الصادرة من ديوان الجهادية إلى الأورط والآليات المختلفة. 
خامساً: ما عرف بصادر تلغرافات محافظة مصوع، وكانت تشمل المراسلات المتبادلة بين حكمدار عام السودان والإدارة فى مصر.
سادساً: ما عرف بدفاتر قيد الأوامر الكريمة الواردة لديوان الجهادية، وتشمل مجموعة ضخمة من الوثائق التى تضم الأوامر التى أصدرها إسماعيل إلى ديوان الجهادية فيما يتعلق بالشؤون الحربية. 
سابعاً: ما عرف بدفاتر قيد التلغرافات الواردة لديوان الجهادية، والتى كانت تحمل الأرقام من ٢٨٥٦ إلى ٢٩٩٤، وهى غير مسلسلة وعددها ٢٥ دفتراً وتشمل التلغرافات الواردة لديوان الجهادية من مُختلف وحدات الجيش المصرى طلباً للأسلحة والمؤن والكساوى والرواتب. 
ثامناً: دفاتر عابدين، وتضم مجموعة قرابة الخمسين دفتراً وتشتمل المكاتبات المتبادلة بين الخديو إسماعيل والباب العالى عن طريق مُمثله الذى كان يعرف بـ«القبو كتخدا» فى الأستانة، وهى فى مُعظمها وثائق حملت صفة السرية. 
تاسعاً: ما كان يعرف بدفاتر معيّة تركى، وكانت تبدأ من رقم ٥٢٧ إلى ٥٨٥، بالإضافة إلى ١٨ دفتراً دون رقم، ودوّنت بهذه الدفاتر المكاتبات التركية المتبادلة بين المعيّة السنية، ومختلف دواوين الحكومة، ومنها ديوان الجهادية فيما يتعلق بالشؤون الحربية. 
عاشراً: ما كان يُعرف بدفاتر وارد الجهادية، وكانت تحمل الأرقام من ٥ إلى ٤٦٣٨ وجميعها غير مُسلسلة وتشمل المدة من عام ١٨٤٤م وحتى عام ١٨٧٣م، وعددها ٧٥١ دفتراً، وتضم المكاتبات المختلفة الواردة لديوان الجهادية من مختلف وحدات الجيش. 
أحد عشر: ما عرف بمحافظ «بحرا - برا»، وكانت تضم المراسلات المتبادلة بين حكمدار السودان ومهردار الخديو بشأن حملة صامويل بيكر والتوسع فى أعالى النيل، وتوضح تلك المكاتبات بوضوح وجلاء سياسة مصر فى مسألة ضم أعالى النيل للممتلكات المصرية والسياسة التى اعتزمت الحكومة المصرية تنفيذها فى تلك الأقاليم.
اثنى عشر: ما عُرف بمحفظة سودان رقم ٥/١، والتى كانت تحوى أوراقاً تتعلق بحوادث بلاد الحبشة ومُكاتبات من الحاكم العمُانى (ملك زنجبار عهد الحكم العمانى لها) وتوضح علاقة مصر بزنجبار. 
ثلاثة عشر: ما عُرف بمحفظة ٨ سودان، وكانت تضم تقارير وافية عن الحملة الحبشية الثانية أى حملة راتب باشا.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مهلة ٦ أشهر قبل سحب الأراضى من المستثمرين غير الجادين بالبحر الأحمر*

* كتب *  محمد السيد سليمان    ١١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠قرر مجدى قبيصى، محافظ البحر الأحمر، إعطاء مهلة ٦ أشهر للمستثمرين الذين خصصت لهم أراض لتنفيذ مشروعاتهم على أن يتم سحب الأراضى من غير الجادين، خاصة تلك التى تقع فى الصف الأول، على شاطئ البحر بمدينة الغردقة، وكذلك الأراضى المخصصة، بالتقسيمات السكنية والسياحية والاستثمارية، مع إعادة تخصيصها بأسعار جديدة لعدد من المستثمرين الراغبين فى إقامة مشروعات سياحية بمكتب الاستثمار.
قال «قبيصى» لـ«المصرى اليوم» إنه كلف رؤساء المدن والشؤون القانونية وإدارات الأملاك والإدارة الهندسية بإعداد بيان بالأراضى التى تم تخصيصها ولم يتم فيها تنفيذ الجدول الزمنى للبناء عليها، وانتهت مدة التخصيص، وإبلاغ المستثمر أو الشركة بالإجراءات التى سيتم اتخاذها ضده وإعطاء مهلة ٦ أشهر لتنفيذ المشروع سواء كان فندقاً أو قرية سياحية. 
وقال اللواء مجدى حبيب، رئيس مدينة الغردقة، إن إجمالى الأراضى التى تم حصرها بالصف الأول، على شاطئ البحر، ولم يتم تنفيذ أى مشروعات بها وانتهت مدتها القانونية بلغت حتى الآن ١٥ قطعة أرض تتراوح مساحتها بين ١٠ و١٥ ألف متر على الشاطئ، بالإضافة إلى البدء فى حصر الأراضى السكنية والاستثمارية المخصصة لإقامة منشآت سكنية وانتهت مدة تخصيصها القانونية تمهيداً لسحبها.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*«ميتسوبيشى» اليابانية تدرّب الخبراء المصريين لبناء أول محطة نووية*

* كتب *  هشام عمر عبدالحليم    ١١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠علمت «المصرى اليوم» أن شركة ميتسوبيشى اليابانية تعقد حاليا دورات تعريفية لخبراء البرنامج النووى المصرى، الذين سيضعون أسس مناقصة أولى محطات مصر النووية المزمع عقدها قبل نهاية هذا العام.
وقال مصدر حكومى مطلع إن الشركة اليابانية العملاقة ستعرض جميع المميزات التى تنتجها فى المفاعلات النووية التى تقوم بإنتاجها، وذلك فى إطار عمل وزارة الكهرباء للتعرف على جميع الشركات العالمية المنتجة للمفاعلات النووية، مشيرا إلى أهمية تلك الدورات، خاصة أن المحطة النووية المزمع إنشاؤها، عليها الكثير من الآمال للحد من الانقطاعات الكهربائية التى تحدث حاليا.
وانتقد المصدر كل ما يتم نشره حول تفضيل هيئة الطاقة الذرية شركة عن أخرى، منوهاً بتصريح للدكتور حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، ذكر فيه أن كل ما ينشر من باب «الاجتهادات الصحفية»، ليس أكثر، 
خاصة أن الوزارة تهدف من الدورات التى تعقدها للشركات العالمية إلى تحديد المواصفات التى ستضعها فى المناقصة العالمية لبناء أولى المحطات النووية المصرية.وأشار المصدر إلى أن خبراء نوويين من كوريا الجنوبية انتهوا يوم الخميس الماضى من عرض المميزات الموجودة فى المفاعلات الكورية لإنتاج الكهرباء.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*أباظة»: خطة حكومية لزيادة الاكتفاء الذاتى من القمح إلى ٧٥% خلال ١٠سنوات

* * كتب *  متولى سالم    ١١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠أعلن أمين أباظة، وزير الزراعة، واستصلاح الأراضى أن مصر تملك خططاً وبرامج واضحة فيما يتعلق بتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتى من القمح، لمواجهة تداعيات ارتفاع أسعار القمح فى السوق الدولية، وأكد الوزير أن أهم ملامح هذه الاستراتيجية هو الوصول بنسبة الاكتفاء الذاتى من القمح بحلول ٢٠٢٠ إلى نحو ٧٥%، وقال أباظة خلال مؤتمر صحفى أمس، بحضور مارجريت سكوبى، سفيرة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالقاهر، إن السير فى تلك البرامج لا يرتبط بالمتغيرات العالمية أو ظروف السوق، 
مشيراً إلى أنه بفضل الجهود التى قام بها علماء مركز البحوث الزراعية، أمكن التوصل إلى العديد من الأصناف الجديدة عالية الإنتاج والإنتاجية، وأضاف أنه خلال الفترة المقبلة تم التوسع فى زراعتهاً، موضحاً أن الحكومة تستهدف زيادة المساحات المزروعة من القمح إلى ٤ ملايين فدان بحلول عام ٢٠١٧، من خلال تنفيذ خطة استصلاح مليون فدان إضافية للأراضى الجديدة. 
كان أمين أباظة، وزير الزراعة، والسفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة مارجريت سكوبى، عقدا مؤتمراً صحفياً بالوزارة حضره الدكتور أيمن فريد أبوحديد، رئيس مركز البحوث الزراعية، ومحمد محق، القائم بأعمال سفارة أفغانستان بالقاهرة صباح أمس.
وقال أباظة إن الفترة المقبلة ستشهد تنفيذ عدد من البرامج لدعم التعاون الاقتصادى بين مصر والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تركز على دعم التعاون فى المجال الزراعى وتبادل الخبرات، وقد تم الاتفاق بين البلدين على تعزيز التعاون فيما يتعلق بإنتاج تقاوى القمح وتنمية وزراعة أصناف جديدة مقاومة للصدأ الأسود فى أفغانستان، وأضاف أن الفترة المقبلة سوف تشهد مزيداً من التنسيق والتعاون بين مصر وأمريكا مع التركيز على قطاعات التجارة البينية وتشجيع الاستثمارات المشتركة، مؤكداً أنه من الصعب الاعتماد إلى الأبد على المعونة الأمريكية ولكن الواقع يؤكد أن الاقتصاد المصرى حقق تطورات كبيرة 
وبالتالى ننتقل من المعونة المادية إلى مرحلة التعاون والدعم الفنى وتبادل المنافع.ولفت وزير الزراعة إلى أن الحكومة وضعت مجموعة من التسهيلات أمام المستثمرين المصريين لزراعة القمح فى دول حوض النيل، وخاصة إثيوبيا وأوغندا، مؤكدا أن الأزمة الحالية فى ارتفاع أسعار القمح، ستكون عاملا «مشجعا» على الاستثمار فى هذه المجالات.
وفيما يتعلق بالمتغيرات التى تشهدها سوق واردات القمح الروسى، أوضح أباظة أن الجانب الروسى لم يلغ التعاقدات مع مصر، لكنه أعاد النظر فى العقود وفقاً للمتغيرات والظروف التى تشهدها روسيا، وأن ما حدث مجرد تأجيل للعقود وليس إلغاءها. مشيراً إلى أن مصر تمكنت من التعاقد على استيراد ٢٥٠ ألف طن، وهى تعادل تقريبا نفس الحصة التى يتم استيرادها من روسيا فى نفس الفترة، وستصل إلى الموانئ المصرية خلال الأيام القادمة. كما أن المخزون المحلى يكفى لمدة تزيد على ٥ أشهر، لذا فلا داعى للقلق بشأن قضية القمح.
ولفت أباظة إلى أن التعاون بين مصر وأمريكا انتهى إلى وجود طلب من الحكومة الأفغانية باستيراد نحو ١٥٠ طن تقاوى قمح صنف «مصر ١» المقاوم لمرض الصدأ الأسود لزراعتها فى أفغانستان. مشيراً إلى أن هذا التعاون الثلاثى سيسهم فى مقاومة المرض وحماية واحدة من أكبر مناطق إنتاج القمح فى العالم وهى وسط آسيا، وتوفير المعروض منه كوسيلة لتحسين الأمن الغذائى العالمى، مؤكدا أنه عند تصدير هذه الشحنة راعت مصر اشتراطات مكافحة الآفات العابرة للحدود، وذلك من خلال الفحص عن طريق الحجر الزراعى وكذا المتطلبات الواجب توفيرها أثناء النقل. 
من جانبها، أبدت مارجريت سكوبى، السفيرة الأمريكية فى القاهرة، استعداد الحكومة الأمريكية لتغطية العجز الذى قد يحدث فى السوق المصرية من القمح بالكامل، مؤكدة أن الولايات المتحدة لديها مخزون جيد يكفى لتصدير أقماحها إلى الخارج، ورحبت سكوبى بالتعاون مع مصر فى مجال تصدير القمح والتبادل العلمى والفنى الزراعى، موضحة أن أمريكا ومصر لديهما رصيد من التعاون يعود إلى ٣٠ سنة، حيث انصبت المساعدات فى بادئ الأمر على توفير البنية التحتية للمصريين، واستمر الحال حتى الثمانينيات، 
مشيرة إلى أنه فى الوقت الحالى وفى ظل التطورات وعمليات التحديث الكبيرة التى شهدها الاقتصاد المصرى بما فيها أعمال البنية الأساسية، وغيرها من المجالات، يتركز الدعم الموجه من المعونة الأمريكية إلى مصر على تقديم الدعم الفنى والعلمى فى مجالات التعليم والزراعة والصحة، وفى نفس الوقت الاستفادة من الخبرات المصرية لتحقيق مكاسب مشتركة.
وتدخل أباظة قائلاً: الاعتماد على المعونة الأمريكية ليس هو الأساس، ولا أظن أن أى دولة فى العالم يمكن أن تبنى سياساتها أو برامجها على المعونة، مؤكداً أن مصر وصلت إلى مرحلة يمكن من خلالها توظيف إمكانياتها بالشكل والطريقة التى تسمح بفتح مجالات مع الجانب الأمريكى تعتمد على الاستفادة المشتركة من التجارة البينية والاستثمارات المشتركة وتبادل الخبرات.
وقال إن مشروع تطوير الرى الحقلى لن يتم بين يوم وليلة خلال ٢٤ ساعة، لكنه سيتم عبر خطة مدروسة بالشراكة بين وزارتى الزراعة والرى، قد يستغرق الانتهاء منه وإتمامه سنوات عديدة، على أن يبدأ المشروع بكل محافظة على حدة حتى يصل فى نهايته إلى كل محافظات مصر، مؤكداً أن مشروع تطوير الرى ليس ترفاً أو اختيارياً، لكنه يخضع لظروف مصر «الصعبة» التى تعانيها فى سبيل توفير مياه الرى لكل المزارعين. 
موضحاً أن الحكومة اعتمدت مليار جنيه لبدء المرحلة الأولى من مشروع تطوير الرى، لحل مشكلات نقص المياه فى نهايات الترع، مؤكداً أن التوسع فى المساحات المخصصة لزراعة القمح، لرفع نسبة الاكتفاء الذاتى إلى ٧٥%، مرهون بنجاح مشروع تطوير الرى فى الأراضى القديمة.
وحول سياسة الدولة فى التعامل مع الأراضى الجديدة قال أباظة إن ما يحكم أعمال الحكومة هو التعاقد، وطالما ظهر بعض المخالفين سواء بالبناء على الأراضى الصالحة للزراعة أو سوء استغلالها سنردعهم بموجب القوانين، والذى يفرض سحب الأراضى المخصصة لهم أو إعادة تقييم ثمن الأرض، وهو الحل الأرجح للحكومة.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مدير إدارة المرور: حددنا ١١ بؤرة ساخنة.. والرادارات الجديدة على الطريق الدائرى ترصد ٧ آلاف مخالفة يومياً*

* كتب *  يسرى البدرى    ١١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠ قال اللواء صلاح عبدالوهاب، مدير الإدارة العامة للمرور، إن الطرق السريعة تشهد كثافات مرورية عالية، أرجع سببها إلى عودة المصطافين إلى القاهرة، والسلوكيات المرورية الخاطئة، ووصف هذه الكثافات بـ«غير العادية»، معتبراً أن طريق المحور يشهد كثافات عالية وأن التواجد المرورى عليه يؤدى إلى القضاء على هذه الكثافات، وناشد مستقلى السيارات بالالتزام بالتعليمات المرورية والمحافظة على أرواح الآخرين، والالتزام بالسرعات المقررة خاصة على كل الطرق، 
مؤكداً أن قانون المرور يطبق على الجميع دون استثناءات وأن الإدارة العامة للمرور حددت ١١ بؤرة ساخنة تعمل على تقليل الاختناقات المرورية بها منها نزلة الدائرى عند المنيب وعند الأتوستراد وطريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعى والمحور طريق السويس، والقوص الغربى مع الصحراوى وطريق الإسماعيلية، ووضعتها ضمن خطتها فى رمضان.
وأضاف اللواء عبدالوهاب أن الإدارة تسعى إلي تواجد رجال الأمن للعمل على تقليل الاختناقات المرورية وتسيير حركة المرور، لكن عدد المركبات على مستوى جمهورية مصر العربية بلغ ٥ ملايين و٢٠٠ ألف مركبة منها ٢ مليون سيارة فى القاهرة، وأن معدل الزيادة من ١٠ إلى ١٢٪ سنوياً، وقال إن شهر رمضان يلقى اهتماماً خاصاً من جميع قيادات المرور الذين يتواجدون فى الشارع بمختلف الرتب ويستمرون فى عملهم حتى انتهاء الاختناقات المرورية.
وأوضح اللواء عبدالوهاب أن الإدارة العامة للمرور وإدارات المرور المختلفة طبقت خطة رمضان منذ أسبوع، وأن هناك نوعين من الاستعدادات أولهما بشرى ويهدف إلى تعزيز الأماكن الساخنة بمزيد من الضباط، وأنه تم ندب ضباط وأفراد، وأن جميع قيادات المرور يقضون رمضان بالشارع فى تسيير حركة المرور، أما الاستعداد الثانى فهو الأجهزة التقنية والفنية، حيث إن الإدارة قامت بتزويد الطرق بعدد كبير من الأوناش، والدوريات الراكبة والرادارات الثابتة.
وأشار اللواء عبدالوهاب إلى أن إدارة المرور استعدت لرمضان بتركيب ١٦ راداراً منذ أسبوع فى مساحة ٢٣ كيلو متراً على الطريق الدائرى بداية من مطلع الدائرى مع السويس حتى منزل الأوتوستراد، لتعدد وقوع الحوادث فى هذا المكان، وأن هذه التجربة أثبتت نجاحها، حيث سجلت الرادارات ٧ آلاف مخالفة يومية، ونسعى إلى تعميم التجربة على الطريق الدائرى كاملاً بطول ١٠٠ كيلو متر، لما ظهر من نتائج جيدة وطيبة قللت من عدد الحوادث، وأدت إلى تقليل السرعة من سائقى النقل.


----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2010)

*اهلا اسماشييل
عودة قوية بمجموعة اخبار مميزة بعد غيبة
مصيف ولااية ههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *اهلا اسماشييل*
> *عودة قوية بمجموعة اخبار مميزة بعد غيبة*
> *مصيف ولااية ههههه*


 

:download:

لا مش مصيف 

مغضب 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*الخميس 12 اغسطس 2010 *


اليوم السابع 

*بالصور.."اليوم السابع" يرصد فضيحة بيئية على النيل.. سيارات مجهولة تلقى بمخلفات صناعية على بعد أمتار من فيلا وزير الثقافة.. والأهالى: الظاهرة تحدث فى الصباح الباكر وبعد منتصف الليل *

الخميس، 12 أغسطس 2010 - 09:49







 اليوم السابع يرصد فضيحة بيئية على النيل 
كتبت أمل صالح - تصوير ماهر إسكندر


 

 
رصد "اليوم السابع" واقعة جديدة من فضائح التلوث البيئى بمنطقه المنيل، تحديدا على بعد500 متر من مسكن وزير الثقافة فاروق حسنى بمنطقة منيل شيحة بطريق مصر سوهاج الزراعى، حيث تلقى سيارات تحمل"تانكات" كبيرة، مجهولة المصدر ولا تحمل أى ترخيص، مخلفاتها الصناعية فى مجرى يصب مباشرة فى نهر النيل.

البداية كانت عند مزلقان السكة الحديد حيث شكا بعض الأهالى من وجود تانكات كبيرة تصرف مخلفاتها الصناعية يوميا تحديدا بعد مصنع بسكويت "ك" وأمام مدخل مصنع "ب" بعدة أمتار، أو على الشاطئ الواقع داخل البلد وعلى بعد 50 مترا تقريبا من مصنع "ك" كان هناك عربة تانكات كبيرة غير مرخصة، ولا تحمل أى أرقام وبها ثلاثة رجال وطفل تلقى بمخلفاتها الصناعية فى المصرف النيلى، فى حماية مجموعة من بائعى الفاكهة والخضروات، والذين ما إن رأوا عدسة الكاميرا إلا وحاول كبيرهم التشويش على الزميل المصور وإبعاده "بصنعة لطافة" قائلا: "صورنى أنا يابيه، أنا عايزك تصورنى فى الفيلم اللى بتعلمه"، وذلك حتى ينتبه السائق ويذهب بعيدا ويعود بعد فترة، وبالفعل ذهب السائق ولم تباعه الخرطوم وانصرف بعيدا، وعند العودة مره أخرى كان نفس السائق يقوم بعمليه التفريغ مرة أخرى وعند رؤيته للكاميرا حذره أحد البائعين فاختفى سريعا بين المزارع المحيطة.

ذكر بعض الأهالى أن تلك السيارات تأتى فى الأوقات المبكرة من النهار أو فى ساعة متأخرة من الليل، مؤكدين اختلاط المخلفات بماء الشرب، ما تسبب لهم فى العديد من الأمراض، ورغم تقديمهم للعديد من الشكاوى ولا حياة لمن تنادى. 

من جانبه أكد المستشار عبد العاطى الشافعى رئيس جمعية حماة النيل تكرار تفريغ مخلفات المصانع بتلك المنطقة وتحديدا على بعد أمتار من منزل وزير الثقافة فاروق حسنى، مؤكدا حرص تلك التانكات على إزالة لوحة الأرقام حتى تصبح مجهولة الهوية وغير معلومة الملامح.

ووصف عبد العاطى تلك الممارسات بأنها محاولة للإضرار بصحة الموطنين، وإذا لم تتحرك الجهات المعنية يصبح الأمر خطيرا جدا.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*جدد رفضه زواج الأرثوذوكس من الطوائف الأخرى..*

*"البابا" يرفض اعتراف الزوجات لأزواجهن بعد الاعتراف الكنسى*

الخميس، 12 أغسطس 2010 - 11:12






 قداسة البابا شنودة 
كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم


 

 
رفض البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية اعتراف الزوجات لأزواجهن بعد الاعتراف الكنسى، كما جدد قداسته خلال عظته الأسبوعية مساء أمس رفضه زواج الأرثوذوكس من الطوائف الأخرى، مشدداً من جهة أخرى على ضرورة الصوم قبل التناول. 

وحرم البابا زواج رجل أرثوذوكسى من سيدة غير أرثوذكسية موضحا أن الكنيسة تمنع ذلك، كما رفض البابا التدخل لرجل رفضت المحكمة بطلان زواجه من سيدة معاقة ذهنيا قائلا "مش أصول أن تعطى الكنيسة شهادة بطلان زواج قبل إصدار حكم المحكمة لهذا القرار فكان لابد أن تعرض هذه السيدة على طبيب شرعى يحدد أن هذه السيدة معاقة" وتساءل البابا: كيف أعطت الكنيسة هذا البطلان للزواج قبل الحصول على حكم المحكمة وهل كانت الإعاقة قبل الزواج أم بعده وإذا كان قبل الزواج فلماذا وافق الزوج على هذا الزواج، مشيرا إلى أنه غير مقتنع بهذا السؤال.

وطالب البابا فى عظته الأسبوعية مساء أمس الأربعاء معرفة اسم كاهن لمعاقبته "كنسيا " بسبب تعاليمه غير الارثوذوكسية والتى تقول إنه لا يوجد صوم قبل التناول – أحد أسرار السبعة – وقال البابا إن هذا خطأ وأن تعاليم هذا الكاهن غير أرثوذوكسية، موضحا أن الصوم قبل التناول يعطى الإنسان جوا روحيا واستعدادا للجسد قبل التناول وأضاف أنه لو عرف هذا الكاهن الذى قال هذا الكلام سيعاقبه مرتين عقوبة إعسار شخص آخر وعقوبة عدم تطبيق العقيدة الأرثوذوكسية، جاء ردا من البابا على سؤال يقول "أنا فتاة مش مقتنعة بالصوم قبل التناول وعندما سألت الكاهن قال لى "صح كلامك ومش لازم صوم قبل التناول".

كما رفض البابا اعتراف - أحد أسرار الكنيسة السبعة – الزوجة لزوجها بعد أن تقوم الزوجة بالاعتراف للكاهن فى الكنيسة، مشيرا إلى أنه ممنوع طبقا لقانون الكنيسة أن تقوم الزوجة بإبلاغ زوجها بما اعترفت به.

ورفض البابا تناول الفتيات والسيدات اللاتى لديهن الدورة الشهرية، وأضاف أن هذا الأمر غير مصرح به وطلب من الكهنة عدم مناولة الأسرار المقدسة للفتيات التى لديهن الدورة الشهرية وعدم تطبيق تعاليم خاطئة وقال "إن زمان كانوا بيقولوا عن هؤلاء السيدات نجاسة والآن نعتبرهم مفطرين" مشيرا إلى أنه لزاما أن نعيد النظر فى الكهنة الجدد المقبلين على دخول الكهنوت بأن يكون الكاهن دارس لاهوت وإكليريكى كما طلب أن تكون زوجة الكاهن أيضا لها دراسة وتعلم التعاليم المسيحية جيدا، جاء هذا ردا على سؤال يقول "إن فى كهنة يقومون بتناول الفتيات و السيدات اللاتى عندهم دورة شهرية فهل هذا حرام " .

وطالب البابا من الأساقفة والكهنة دفع العشور زى الشعب القبطى بالضبط، كما طلب من دير المحرق إعطاء الفقراء العشور وأضاف أن العشور للجميع وعلى الجميع أن يطبقوا وصية الرب.

وقال للكهنة والأساقفة مداعبا المفروض أحسابكم و مش أسيبكم يعنى أول ما تقبضوا تروحوا تدفعوا فورا العشور فى صندوق الكنيسة .. وضحك البابا قائلا "بس الصندوق بعد كده هيروح فين ولمين" .

ورفض البابا تطبيق قانون الكنيسة على كل من يخطئ قائلا "يبقى كده كل الشعب هايتعاقب و لكن نحن نعاقب الكهنة الذين لهم خطية كبيرة ولكن نرفض الإعلان عن أسباب حكم الكنيسة خوفا على سمعة هؤلاء" جاء هذا ردا على سؤال يقول "هل توافق الكنيسة على تطبيق القانون عقوبات الكنيسة على الكبار و صغار الشعب ؟؟" 

وطلب البابا من الأساقفة والكهنة الصلاة من أجل الفتيات غير المتزوجات –العوانس - والسيدات اللاتى ليس لديهن أطفال ولا تنجبن.

ونفى البابا أن يكون دير أبو مقار بوادى الريان تابعا للكنيسة وقال "الدير دا لم ينضم للكنيسة و ضمه أمر خاص بقرار المجمع المقدس" جاء هذا ردا على سؤال يقول "شقيقى انضم لدير وادى الريان و لم يتم رسامة أسقف حتى الآن فهل ستقوم برسم أسقف له".

ووعد البابا الأقباط بإصدار الجزء الثانى من كتاب اللاهوت المقارن مضيفا أن المشكلة فى الوقت واعتذر عن تأخير إصدار الكتاب بسبب انشغاله، مطالبا الشعب بالصلاة لاستكمال الكتب الجديدة، وتكلم البابا فى عظته الأسبوعية عن العذراء، جاء هذا بمناسبة بدء صوم العذارء.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*أقباط يزعمون اختفاء أسرة مسيحية ويطالبون البابا بالتدخل*








 الكاتدرائية الكبرى بالعباسية – صورة أرشيفية 
كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم


 

 
زعم مجموعة من الأقباط اليوم الأربعاء اختفاء أسرة مسيحية بمنطقة العاشر من رمضان منذ أسبوعين، وتجمهروا بالكاتدرائية الكبرى بالعباسية أثناء عظة البابا الأسبوعية وطالب المتجمهرون بتدخل البابا شنودة لعودة الأسرة.

ورفعوا لافتات تشير إلى أن الأسرة اختفت منذ 4 يوليو الماضى، وتضم الأسرة السيدة نجوى سرجيوس وأولادها الثلاثة مارينا ماجد ميخائيل صليب (17 عامًا)، التوأم ماريو ومايكل 9 سنوات.

وقال الأقباط المتجمهرون إنه تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة رقم 2628 إدارى العاشر من رمضان، والمحضر رقم 728 أمن دولة، بالإضافة إلى تقديم بلاغ للنائب العام، ومجموعة من الفاكسات لرئاسة الجمهورية ومجلسى الشعب والشورى.

ومن جانبه قال المهندس عادل إبراهيم سرجيوس، إن شقيقته نجوى اختفت هى وأولادها الثلاث منذ شهر ونصف بمدينة "العاشر من رمضان فى ظل ظرف غامضة ولم نعرف عنهم أى شيء منذ ذلك الوقت.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*الكنيسة الإنجيلية تلغى "إفطار الوحدة الوطنية"*

الأربعاء، 11 أغسطس 2010 - 14:22






 القس رفعت فكرى راعى الكنيسة الإنجيلية 
كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم


 

 
قررت الكنيسة الإنجيلية الوطنية إلغاء إفطار رمضان المعروف بـ "مائدة الوحدة الوطنية" بسبب سفر الدكتور القس صفوت البياضى رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية إلى الخارج، بعدما كان مقرراً إجراؤه بنادى الشرطة فى منتصف شهر رمضان.

وقال القس رفعت فكرى راعى الكنيسة الإنجيلية بأرض شريف إن سنودس النيل الإنجيلى، هى التى ستقيم أول إفطار مع وزارة الأوقاف هذا العام، مشيراً إلى أنه حتى الآن لم يحدد الميعاد بالضبط، ولكن من المنتظر أن يكون فى النصف الثانى من رمضان، وستعلن الكنيسة عن المائدة هذا العام، وستتم دعوة 5 قيادات من الأوقاف وأعضاء السنودس، وسيكون الإفطار محدوداً وسيتم إقامته بمقر السنودس.

من جهة أخرى تعتزم الطائفة المعمدانية رابع طائفة مسيحية فى مصر على عقد مائدة الإفطار خلال النصف الآخر من شهر رمضان بمقر الكنيسة بالإسكندرية.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*زلزال متوسط القوة يضرب مناطق بغرب تركيا*

الخميس، 12 أغسطس 2010 - 12:25






 زلزال يضرب غرب تركيا 
اسطنبول (أ.ش.أ)


 

 
ضرب زلزال متوسط الشدة مناطق فى غرب تركيا اليوم الخميس. وذكر بيان لمركز رصد الزلازل بجامعة بوغازجى فى اسطنبول أن الزلزال الذى بلغت شدته 4.8 درجة على مقياس ريختر وقع اليوم وجاء مركزه فى بلدة باليا التابعة لمحافظة بالكسير.

وقال محافظ بالكسير يلماظ ارصلان، إنه لم ترد حتى الآن معلومات عن وقوع خسائر بشرية أومادية نتيجة الزلزال الذى أثار حالة من الهلع والخوف لدى المواطنين الذين تركوا منازلهم وهربوا إلى الشوارع. 

ويحذر خبراء الزلازل فى تركيا من احتمالات تعرض مناطق غرب البلاد لزلزال مدمر تزيد قوته على 7 درجات على مقياس ريختر على غرار الزلزال الذى تعرضت له اسطنبول فى 1999 وأدى إلى مقتل أكثر من 20 ألف شخص.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*انحسار الحرائق فى ضواحى موسكو بنسبة 25 %*

الخميس، 12 أغسطس 2010 - 11:35






 حرائق فى ضواحى موسكو 
كتب إبراهيم بدوى 


 

 
انحسرت مساحة الحرائق بضواحى العاصمة الروسية موسكو بنسبة 25% تقريبا خلال الـ 24 ساعة الماضية، وفقا لما ذكرته وكالة نوفوستى الروسية للانباء 

ونقلت "نوفوستى" اليوم، الخميس، عن ناطق باسم وزارة الطوارئ الروسية قوله: "بفضل جهود فريق الإطفاء الذى يضم 14 ألف شخص تقريبا وتوظيف الطيران على نطاق واسع، استطعنا تقليص مساحة الحرائق المشتعلة فى ضواحى موسكو من 174 هكتارا إلى 126"، وأضاف أن 95 رجل إطفاء من بلغاريا يشاركون فى عملية مكافحة الحرائق فى مقاطعة موسكو. 

وأعلنت الدائرة الصحفية لوزارة الصحة والتنمية الاجتماعية الروسية أمس، الأربعاء، أن عدد ضحايا حرائق الغابات فى روسيا ارتفع إلى 53 شخصا.

وأكدت "نوفوستى" عن الوزارة أنه "بالإجمال تقدم 806 شخصًا بطلب المساعدة الطبية، وقد تلقى 706 من المرضى الرعاية الطبية فى العيادات الخارجية، فيما لا يزال 58 شخصًا يعالجون فى المستشفيات. أما عدد الوفيات فقد بلغ 53 شخصا".

وأوضحت الوزارة أن الحرائق شملت 22 إقليما من أصل 83 فى قوام روسيا الاتحادية. ولم يسجل فى 12 منها أى طلب للمساعدة الطبية.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*حرائق روسيا تزيد مستوى الإشعاع فى "تشرنوبل"*

الخميس، 12 أغسطس 2010 - 11:30






 صحيفة الإندبندنت 
كتبت ريم عبد الحميد


 

 
اهتمت صحيفة الإندبندنت باتساع نطاق حرائق الغابات فى روسيا وعدم إمكانية السيطرة عليها، وقالت: "إن مستويات الإشعاع بالقرب من منطقة تشرنوبل ربما ترتفع وتسبب مخاطر صحية على المدى الطويل فى ظل اتساع الحرائق بشكل كبير واقترابها من المنطقة التى شهدت أكبر كارثة تتعلق بمفاعل نووى على الإطلاق"، وفق ما قال علماء بيئة روس أمس الأربعاء.

ويقول ناشطون إن تأثير النيران التى ساعد عليها ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو فى المنطقة بشكل هو الأكبر منذ ألف عام، لابد أن يكون خطيراً حيث يشير فلادمير شوبروف، رئيس وحدة الطاقة فى منظمة السلام الأخضر، إلى أن هذا الإشعاع سيكون خطيراً على صحة السكان المحليين الذين يعيشون بالقرب من الحرائق، وكذلك بالنسبة لرجال الإطفاء الذين يتولون مسئولية مواجهتها. وأضاف أنه لم يتضح بعد خطورة التأثير المشترك للإشعاع والتأثير السام للدخان، فلا أحد يعرف كيف يمكن لهذه الآثار أن تتضاعف من بعضها البعض.

ويحذر أنه فى حال تغيير أحوال الطقس، خصوصاً مع هبوب رياح قوية، فإن الدخان السام يمكن أن يهب غرباً، لكنه أوضح أن موسكو ودول الاتحاد الأوروبى ستكون خارج منطقة الخطر.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*زلزالان قويان يضربان إيران وجزيرة جاوة *

الخميس، 12 أغسطس 2010 - 10:02






 صورة أرشيفية 
طهران/ جاكرتا (وكالات)


 

 
ضرب زلزال بقوة خمس درجات أمس الأربعاء شمال شرق إيران من دون أن يسفر عن ضحايا أو أضرار، كما أعلن الموقع الإلكترونى للتليفزيون الرسمى اليوم الخميس، فيما وقعت هزة أرضية بلغت قوتها 5.3 درجة على مقياس ريختر فجر اليوم بمدينة سوكابوى فى جاوة الغربية وشعر بها سكان جاكرتا وبوجور وباندونج.

وشهدت إيران خلال الأسابيع الفائتة زلازل مماثلة من حيث القوة ضربت أماكن مختلفة من البلاد. وتقع إيران فوق فوالق عدة فى القشرة الأرضية وهى معرضة تاليا لهزات أرضية متكررة، بعضها مدمر.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*اندلاع حرائق بغابات سردينيا الإيطالية*

الأربعاء، 11 أغسطس 2010 - 20:38






 صورة أرشيفية 
روما (أ.ش.أ)


 

 
أعلنت قوات الدفاع المدنى الإيطالية، أنها تقوم حالياً بمحاولة للسيطرة على حريق نشب بأماكن متفرقة من غابات (سردينيا) جنوب البلاد ويهدد بالقضاء على عشرات الهكتارات من الأراضى الخضراء.

ويشترك فى عمليات الإطفاء طائرتان تابعتان لقوات الدفاع المدنى وثلاث مروحيات أخرى تابعة لإقليم (سردينيا)، علاوة على العديد من أفراد الدفاع المدنى وشرطة الغابات، هذا وقد أطفأت القوة ثلاثة حرائق أخرى خلال اليوم، الأربعاء، فى منطقة الغابات فى سردينيا.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*البيتزا الإيطالى فى رمضان*

الخميس، 12 أغسطس 2010 - 11:02







 البيتزا الإيطالى 
كتب أكرم سامى – تصوير محمود حفناوى 


 

 
يقدم لكم الشيف رضا، طريقة عمل البيتزا الإيطالى فى أسرع وقت..

مقادير العجينة: 
4 أكواب دقيق.
1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح.
1 ملعقة صغيرة سكر بودره.
1 ملعقة كبيرة خميرة.
3 ملاعق كبيرة حليب بودرة.
4/1 كأس زيت.
1كأس ماء.

الحشوه:
صلصة البيتزا الجاهزة.
أو ( حمرى بصل مع 2 ملعقة كبيرة صلصة طماطم ثم اضيفي
2 ك عصير طماطم والتوابل المرغوبه واتركيها حتى تتسبك) .

كأسان جبن مودزريلا.
1 كأس قطّع فطر.
1/2 كوب بصل حلقات.
1/3 كوب فلفل رومى أحمر حلقات.
1/3 كوب فلفل رومى أخضر حلقات.
1/2 كوب سجق مطبوخ ومقطع حلقات.

الطريقة:
ابدأى بعمل العجينة بخلط المقادير الجافة جيداً، ثم اضيفى الزيت واخلطيه جيداً حتى يصبح الخليط مشابه لفتات الخبز، اضيفى الماء تدريجياً حتى تحصلى على عجينة متماسكة، تغطى وتترك على جنب حتى تخمر لمدة ساعه.

سخّنى الفرن افردى العجين بشكل رفيع اضيفى له الصلصة، رشّيه بنصف كمية الجبن، ثم بالفطر، ثم البصل، ونوعى الفلفل والسجق المطبوخ.

اخبزيه لـ15 إلى 20 دقيقة أو حتى ينضج، اطفئى نار الفرن ثم انثرى كمية من الجبن وادخليها الفرن من غير أن تشعلى النار واتركيها لتذوب وقدميها ساخنة.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*بالصور.. جمال الطبيعة فى شلالات فنزويلا *

الأربعاء، 11 أغسطس 2010 - 14:34






 جمال الطبيعة فى شلالات فنزويلا 
كتبت شيماء جمال


 

 





السياحة حول العالم، تحتاج إلى مغامرة وروح الاكتشاف، فما بالك أن تخلق لنفسك سياحة ممتعة وسط الطبيعة الخلابة والغابات المطيرة وتسلق الصخور، مما يكسبك الصحة واللياقة والحيوية.

ومن أهم معالم السياحية فى العالم فنزويلا التى تقع فى شمال قارة أمريكا الجنوبية، حيث لغتها الرسمية هى الأسبانية، تعتبر من الأماكن حديثة الاكتشاف 
ومازالت الكثير من أراضيها لم تلمسها يد الإنسان.

ربما يكون مكانا مجهولا بالنسبة إلينا نحن العرب أو بعيد نوعا ما و لكنه أحد أهم المعالم السياحية المعروفة للسياح الغامرين والمكتشفين حول العالم ويعتبر من أكثر الشلالات ارتفاعا عن سطح الأرض، وذو منظر خلاب يسحر المشاهد، تتدفق الشلالات من قمة جبل مسطح يرتفع 979 مترا عن سطح الأرض، ثلاث أضعاف ارتفاع برج إيفل فى فرنسا، ويقع فى شرق محمية كانيما الطبيعية.

كما أنه من المبدع أن ترى الشلالات على الطبيعة من خلال الطائرة أو عن طريق المشى.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

الدستور 








 الحرائق فى روسيا أقتربت من تشرنوبيل




صرح متحدث بام وزارة الاوضاع الطارئة الروسية ان حرائق الاحراج المندلعة على امتداد هكتارين منذ الاثنين اصبحت على بعد ستين كيلومترا عن موقع مفاعل تشرنوبيل النووي المتضرر (شمال اوكرانيا) لكن الوضع "لا ينطوي على اي خطر".
 وقالت الناطقة باسم الوزارة فكتوريا روبان لوكالة فرانس برس ان الحريق الذي اندلع الاثنين في بلدة سوسنيكوفا على بعد ستين كيلومترا شمال كييف "سيتم اخماده اليوم او غدا".
واضافت ان "الحريق لا ينطوي على اي خطورة وليس هناك اي تهديد".
وتمتد المنطقة الامنية المحددة حول محطة تشرنوبيل التي شهدت اكبر كارثة نووية في 1986، على دائرة شعاعها ثلاثين كيلومترا.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

المصرى اليوم 


*«الكهرباء» تطارد أصحاب التوصيلات العشوائية لزينة رمضان واستمرار انقطاع التيار يشعل الغضب بالقاهرة والمحافظات *

* كتب *  هشام عمر عبدالحليم والمحافظات: عماد الشاذلى وأمل عباس ومحمد فايد وخليل عبادى    ١٢/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

حسن يونس

استمرت حالات انقطاع التيار الكهربائى فى عدد من أحياء القاهرة، وعدة محافظات، فى الوقت الذى دعا فيه حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، إلى العمل على محاربة التوصيلات الكهربائية العشوائية حفاظا على سلامة الشبكة والحد من الانقطاعات الكهربائية، فيما استمر غضب المواطنين بالقاهرة والمحافظات لاستمرار انقطاع التيار.
قالت مصادر مطلعة داخل الوزارة إن تعليمات صدرت من الدكتور يونس إلى شرطة الكهرباء، للقيام بحملة موسعة خلال الأيام المقبلة على تلك الوصلات، واتخاذ جميع الإجراءات القانونية مع المخالفين، مؤكدا أن تلك الوصلات ستؤدى إلى حدوث انقطاعات للكهرباء بشكل كبير خلال شهر رمضان، خاصة أن معظم الانقطاعات تحدث بين الساعة الثامنة والعاشرة مساء وهى أوقات الذروة فى مصر، وهو نفس التوقيت الذى يتم فيه تشغيل تلك الزينة دون النظر إلى تأثيرها، لافتا إلى أن فروع اللمبات تستهلك كمية كبيرة جدا من الكهرباء خاصة أن معظمها تتم المبالغة فى أعداد اللمبات به.
من جانبها، قررت شركة كهرباء الغربية فصل التيار الكهربائى عن ٦ شركات بالمحافظة بسبب المديونيات وتأخرها فى سدادها، حيث قررت الشركة فصل التيار الكهربائى عن شركة مياه الشرب والصرف الصحى وشركة كتان طنطا وشركة أبوالسباع والقاضى واستاد طنطا وشركة دلتا فودذ بسبب تأخرها فى دفع المستحقات المالية. وسادت حالة من الاستياء والغضب المواطنين بالسويس لاستمرار انقطاع الكهرباء بجميع أنحاء المحافظة، والذى يصل إلى ثلاث ساعات متواصلة وعلى فترات متقاربه يوميا.


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*التعاقد على استيراد ١٢ ألف طن لحوم من الهند والأسعار تواصل الارتفاع فى السوق المحلية*

* كتب *  ناجى عبدالعزيز    ١٢/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

تجار اللحوم يبررون ارتفاع الأسعار بصعود الأعلاف

استقرت أسعار اللحوم البلدية عند مستويات مرتفعة تبدأ من ٥٥ حتى ٨٠ جنيها للكيلو مع مطلع شهر رمضان، فى الوقت الذى رشحت فيه مصادر بالسوق مواصلة الأسعار صعودها الأسابيع المقبلة.
قال محمد العراقى، أحد المنتجين، عضو رابطة منتجى الجاموس، إن أسعار اللحوم البلدية مرشحة للتصاعد على خلفية تناقص الإنتاج المحلى، مقارنة بالاستهلاك، وعدم وجود خطط واستراتيجية إنتاجية للثروة الحيوانية. 
وأضاف «العراقى» فى تصريح خاص لـ«المصرى اليوم»، أن هناك توقعات مؤكدة بارتفاع أسعار الأعلاف الفترة المقبلة، مشيرا إلى أن ارتفاع أسعار القمح يعنى زيادات مقبلة لأسعار باقى الحبوب المستخدمة فى إنتاج الأعلاف.
يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى سجلت فيه أسعار اللحوم المجمدة المستوردة استقرارا عند مستوى يتراوح بين ٢٥ و٢٧ جنيها للكيلو. 
وتعاقدت عدة شركات هندية مع مستوردين مصريين لتنفيذ صفقات لتصدير نحو ١٢ ألف طن من اللحوم الهندية المجمدة إلى مصر، فيما قالت رابطة مستوردى اللحوم، إن واردات اللحوم المجمدة من الهند عادت إلى التعافى بعد أن تراجعت نحو ٤٠% الفترة الماضية. 
وقال علاء رضوان، رئيس الرابطة، إن التعاقدات الاستيرادية من اللحوم المجمدة الهندية والبرازيلية بدأت تتزايد لتغطية الطلب المحلى المتزايد نتيجة ارتفاع أسعار اللحوم البلدية وتناقص المعروض منها. 
من جانبه، أشار عرفان لطيف، رئيس إحدى الشركات الهندية الكبرى المصدرة للحوم، إلى أنه يجرى تنفيذ صفقات تصدير شحنات جديدة من اللحوم المجمدة، ليتم تسليمها إلى مصر خلال ١٥ يوما، لافتا إلى أن تعاقدات الشركات المصرية عادت للزيادة بنسبة ٥٠% بعد تراجعها الفترة الماضية. 
وقال إن الشركات الهندية المصدرة تلتزم بالإجراءات والشروط التى تفرضها اللجان المصرية المشرفة على أعمال الكشف الطبى على الحيوانات قبل ذبحها ثم مرحلة الذبح والتجميد والشحن.
وأشار إلى أن السلطات والمستوردين المصريين طلبوا ألا يقل عمر الحيوان عن ٣ سنوات ومطابقة المواصفة المصرية التى تحدد نسبة الدهون فى الشحنات. 
فى هذا السياق، كشف علاء رضوان عن دراسة جديدة لتعديل المواصفات القياسية للحوم المجمدة المستوردة، خاصة ما يتعلق بنسبة الدهون فى اللحوم المجمدة المخصصة للتص


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

الجمعة 13 اغسطس 2010

اليوم السابع 




*تراجع شبه جماعى لمؤشرات البورصة فى الأسبوع الثانى من أغسطس*

الجمعة، 13 أغسطس 2010 - 13:55






 مؤشرات البورصة تتراجع فى الأسبوع الثانى من أغسطس 
كتب محمود عسكر


 

 
شهدت مؤشرات سوق الأوراق المالية خلال الأسبوع الثانى من أغسطس تراجعاً شبه جماعى، حيث انخفض مؤشر EGX30 بنحو 1.15% خلال الأسبوع ليغلق عند مستوى 6333.14 نقطة، كما سجل مؤشر الشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة EGX70 تراجعاً بنحو 0.60% مغلقاً عند مستوى 606.99 نقطة، فى حين انخفض مؤشر EGX100 بنسبة 0.54% مغلقا عند مستوى 1005.91 نقطة.

وسجلت معظم قطاعات السوق المصرية تراجعاً خلال تعاملات الأسبوع باستثناء قطاعى الكيماويات بارتفاع نسبته 0.35%، وقطاع التشييد ومواد البناء بارتفاع نسبته 0.25%.

فى حين تصدر قطاع "منتجات منزلية وشخصية" تراجعات القطاعات بنسبة انخفاض بلغت 2.7% تقريبا، تلاه قطاع البنوك الذى انخفض خلال الأسبوع بنسبة 2.64% وحل ثالثا قطاع الموارد الأساسية بنسبة انخفاض بلغت 2.3%.

وجاء فى المركز الرابع للقطاعات المتراجعة خلال الأسبوع الثانى من أغسطس قطاع "خدمات مالية باستثناء البنوك"، والذى فقد نحو 1.64%، تلاه قطاع الأغذية والمشروبات بانخفاض نسبته 1.6%.

واحتل المرتبة الخامسة من حيث التراجع قطاع السياحة والترفيه متراجعا بنسبة 1.18%، تلاه قطاع العقارات بنسبة 0.92%، والاتصالات بنسبة انخفاض بلغت 0.81%، ثم قطاع الرعاية الصحية والأدوية بانخفاض نسبته 0.78%، وأخيراً قطاع خدمات ومنتجات صناعية وسيارات الذى تذيل تراجعات القطاعات بنسبة انخفاض بلغت 0.09%.


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

*حريق هائل يلتهم 50 عشة ببورسعيد*

الجمعة، 13 أغسطس 2010 - 13:47






 الحريق التهم 50 عشة ببورسعيد - صورة أرشيفية 
بورسعيد - محمد فرج 


 

 
نشب ظهر اليوم الجمعة، حريق هائل فى 50 عشة بمنطقة زرزارة ببورسعيد.. أسفر عن إصابة 3 حالات اختناق وحالتى حروق من الدرجة الثانية، وإصابة سيدة تبلغ من العمر 75 سنة بحالة هبوط شديد بسبب الدخان الكثيف الذى غطى عشش زرزارة.

شارك فى إطفاء الحريق 10 سيارات مطافئ استطاعت من خلال العميد جمال العسيوى مدير إدارة الحماية المدنية، السيطرة على الحريق قبل انتقاله إلى بقية قطاعات زرزارة.. 

كما انتقل إلى مكان الحادث 45 سيارة إسعاف شاركت فى نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى بورسعيد العام تحت إشراف الدكتور محمد عروف مدير مركز الإسعاف الرئيسى.

شهود عيان أرجعوا سبب اندلاع الحريق إلى انفجار أسطوانات البوتاجاز.. ولا تزال الأجهزة الأمنية تحصر الخسائر والأسباب التى أدت إلى نشوب الحريق.


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

*أسوشيتدبرس: "الزوايا" تعيق توحيد الآذان فى مصر*

الجمعة، 13 أغسطس 2010 - 11:47






 جانب من تقرير واشنطن بوست الأمريكية 
كتبت إنجى مجدى


 

 
وصفت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس الأذان الموحد بأنها أمر يشوبه الفوضى، متطرقة فى تقرير نقلته صحيفة واشنطن بوست إلى قرار توحيد الآذان فى القاهرة، معتبرة أن ذلك أمر يحد كثيراً من الفوضى.

ووفقاً لما ورد بواشنطن بوست فإنه يتوجب على المؤذن أن يتسم بصوت جميل، وكثيراً منهم لا يتمتع بتلك الشروط، مما يحتم تعميم تجربة توحيد الأذان، مشيرة إلى أن سوريا والإمارات وتركيا نجحوا فى تعميم تلك التجربة، لكن مصر تواجه تحدياً حقيقاً لأن غالبية المساجد بها غير مسجلة، حيث يقوم أصحاب العقارات بالهروب من الضرائب بتحويل غرفة صغيرة أسفل العقار إلى "زاوية" للصلاة. 

وتطرقت الصحيفة، فى تقرير الأسوشيتدبرس، إلى أن توحيد الأذان يعنى فقدان كثير من المؤذنين لوظائفهم، كذلك يعد عبثاً بالتقاليد الإسلامية من وجهة نظر المحافظين، مشيرة إلى تصريحات الشيخ يوسف البدرى الذى قال: "إن النبى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يأمر الناس بتوحيد دعواتهم للصلاة فى المدينة المنورة، لذا لا ينبغى أن نفعل ذلك".


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

*غدا أولى جلسات استئناف مراكبى المعادى على حكم حبسه *

الجمعة، 13 أغسطس 2010 - 11:20






 المراكبى المتهم بالتسبب فى حادث المركب بالنيل 
كتب محمد عبد الرازق 


 

 
تبدأ غدا محكمة جنح مستأنف المعادى أولى جلسات الاستئناف المقدم من المراكبى المتهم بالتسبب فى حادث المركب الذى غرق فى المعادى مساء الخميس 15 يوليو وتسبب فى غرق 9 فتيات تم انتشال 7 منهن وفقدان جثتين وإصابة 4 آخرين، وذلك بعد أن أصدرت محكمة جنح المعادى حكمها بحبسه 10 سنوات مع الشغل والنفاذ عقب اتهامه بالقتل والإصابة الخطأ واستقلال مركب دون ترخيص.
كانت التحقيقات التى أجراها وليد سمير مدير نيابة المعادى بإشراف أحمد دعبس رئيس النيابة قد كشفت أن المركب كان على متنه 19 فتاة، بينهن 3 مشرفات منظمات للرحلة، وأن حمولة المركب تستوعب 15 راكباً بقائدها، إلا أن المراكبى رفع الحمولة إلى 20، كما أنه بعد سير المركب مسافة 5 أمتار فقط بالنيل، بدأت تميل وتسربت المياه داخلها.
واعترف المتهم على عويس عبد العزيز‏ (18‏ سنة) المراكبى بأن الفتيات طلبن منه توصيلهن إلى البر الآخر من النيل، وكان عددهن ‏19‏ فتاة، فاستقللن المركب وأنه أخبرهن بأن هذا العدد زائد عن حمولة المركب وأمرهن باستقلال مركب آخر، إلا أنهن رفضن ذلك، فبدأ فى التحرك بالمركب وفى أثناء ذلك ظلت الفتيات يتراقصن وينشدن الأغانى ويمزحن مع بعضهن البعض وتجمعن فى جانب واحد من المركب.
وأنه قال لهن إن هذا سيؤثر على اتزان المركب ونصحهن بالانتشار على جوانب المركب الأربعة إلا أنهن لم يستجبن له، وبعد ذلك بدأت المياه تتدفق إلى قاع المركب وظل يميل يمينا ويسارا وبدأ فى الغرق فألقى بنفسه فى النيل بحثا عن النجاة ولإنقاذ حياته.

بينما أكدت الفتيات الناجيات أنهن استقللن المركب وعلى بعد "‏5‏" أمتار تقريبا من الشاطئ بدأت المياه تتسرب إلى قاع المركب وبسرعة شديدة بدأ المركب فى الغرق‏،‏ وأشرن إلى أنهن فى البداية طلبن من المراكبى ألا يستقللن المركب معا نظرا لصغر حجمه، إلا أنه أكد لهن أن المركب يتسع لـ‏25‏ شخصا وأنه يسير يوميا فى النيل ولا خوف من ذلك‏.‏

كما تسلمت النيابة تقرير لجنة الملاحة النهرية الذى أكد أن حمولة المركب لا تتجاوز ٦ أشخاص بالمراكبى، وأنه لا يصلح للاستعمال، ورخصته منتهية من العام الماضى، وأشار إلى أن المكان الذى يقف فيه المراكبى خطأ، لأنه طبقا لقوانين الملاحة النهرية يجب وقوف المراكب فى منطقة المرسى، وغير مرخص له بالوقوف فى الحدائق، بالإضافة إلى عدم وجود أطواق النجاة، وهو ما يعد مخالفاً لقوانين الملاحة.

فقرر المستشار محمد غراب المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة ورئيس الاستئناف إحالة المتهم إلى محاكمة عاجلة أمام محكمة جنح المعادى، وذلك بعد أن وجهت له النيابة تهمه القتل والإصابة الخطأ واستقلال مركب دون ترخيص وأصدرت محكمة جنح المعادى برئاسة المستشار وليد منتصر حكمها فى ثانى جلسات محاكمته بالحبس عشر سنوات.


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

*الأحذية ذات الكعوب العالية تتسبب فى وقوع الحوادث*

الجمعة، 13 أغسطس 2010 - 13:32






 الأحذية ذات الكعوب العالية تتسبب فى وقوع الحوادث 
كتب مصطفى عنبر


 

 
ناشد خبراء بالمجلس الألمانى لسلامة الطرق قائدى السيارات بضرورة اختيار الحذاء المناسب أثناء القيادة، كما حذروا بشكل خاص من ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعب العالى الخاصة بالنساء، حيث إنها يمكن أن تنزلق من على البدالات وتتسبب فى وقوع حوادث. 

وألمح المجلس إلى أن التشغيل الكامل لنظام مكابح السيارة فى حالات الطوارئ يكون فعالا فقط إذا نقلت الطاقة المتولدة بالكامل من الضغط بباطن القدم إلى بدال المكابح، وهو الأمر الذى لا يمكن فعله فى بعض أنواع الأحذية أو عندما تكون الأقدام حافية. 

من ناحيتة، قال الدكتور ميشائيل شايفير الخبير فى المنظمة الألمانية لمنع الحوادث إنه "يتعين أن يدرك سائقو السيارات الخطورة المتعلقة بالقيادة أثناء ارتداء بعض أنواع الأحذية مثل الأحذية ذات الكعب العالى، ومن الأفضل أن يكون هناك زوج من الأحذية فى السيارة ملائم للقيادة، ويتم وضع هذا الحذاء المفضل فى الخلف بعد مغادرة السيارة".


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

الدستور 





 الأنبا أغاثون




تصاعدت أزمة مطرانية مغاغة حيث أقدم الأنبا أغاثون أسقف مغاغة والعدوة على خطوة مفاجئة خلال اجتماع عقده مع محافظ المنيا الخميس تمثلت فى إعلانه التراجع عن الاتفاق الذي وقعه مع المحافظ في 17 مارس الماضى بحضور كافة القيادات الأمنية والتنفيذية بالمحافظة ،بشأن بناء مقر جديد للمطرانية ،والذى يصرالمحافظ أحمد ضياء الدين على الالتزام بكافة بنوده فى الأزمة الحالية..وقال"أغاثون" إنه وقع الاتفاق مجاملة للحضور واحتراما لهم وليس على سبيل الإلزام.
فى المقابل رفض المحافظ أحمد ضياء الدين إلغاء الاتفاق..وأكد تمسكه بجميع بنوده لحل مشكلة بناء المطرانية الجديدة،والتزامه بالبدء فورا في إنهاء إجراءات تراخيص بناء المطرانية بشرط الالتزام بكافة بنود الاتفاق وهدم كافة مباني المطرانية القديمة وإزالة حوالي 10 أمتار من سورالمطرانية القديمة التي تقع في مواجهة الأرض الجديدة.
وأوضح المحافظ أن البديل فى حالة تنصل الأسقف من بنود الاتفاق الموقع بحضور عدد من القيادات الأمنية والشعبية والتنفيذية بالمحافظة هو السماح للمطرانية فورا ببدء أعمال البناء داخل المطرانية القديمة علي مساحة 600 مترا داخل السور واعتبار الاتفاق الموقع لإقامة مبانى أخري جديدة غير قائم.
وكان الأنبا أغاثون طالب خلال الاجتماع الذي عقد بديوان عام المحافظة بإلغاء عدد من بنود الاتفاق وعدم الربط بين بناء المطرانية الجديدة وهدم كافة المباني داخل سور المطرانية القديمة مع السماح لإقامة مسكن للمطران والاجهزة المعاونة له دون انتظار هدم وإزالة مباني المطرانية القديمة معتبرا هدم المباني المرتفعة داخل المطرانية القديمة أمرا ينطوي علي إهانة شخصية له.
كما طالب باعتبار أن المشروع مجرد إحلال وتجديد للمطرانية القديمة وليس أعمال إنشاء جديدة ،كما أعلن عدم الالتزام ببناء مركز طبي خدمي غير كنسي في الاراضي القديمة للأقباط والمسلمين واستخدامها في إعاشة الرهبان فقط بخلاق ماتم الاتفاق عليه..وقال أى بنود أخرى غير مقبولة لم تعد ملزمة.


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

المصرى اليوم 


*الكهرباء» تقرر وقف سياسة «تخفيف الأحمال» فى رمضان

**كتب *عمر حسانين وهشام يس وهشام عمر عبدالحليم، عماد الشاذلى وأشرف جاد وخالد الشامى ١٣/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

حسن يونس

أعلنت وزارة الكهرباء وقف سياسة «تخفيف الأحمال» مع بداية شهر رمضان، بسبب استقرار درجات الحرارة، فيما تصاعدت حالة الغضب بين المواطنين فى المحافظات، خاصة المنوفية والإسماعيلية، بسبب استمرار قطع التيار، وهدد الأهالى بالاعتصام، إذا استمر انقطاع الكهرباء، وتقدم نائب اليوم بـ«سؤال برلمانى» يطالب بإقالة المهندس حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، بسبب أزمة قطع التيار.
كانت الوزارة قد اتبعت فى الآونة الأخيرة سياسة قطع الكهرباء بالتناوب بين بعض المناطق، نتيجة زيادة الاستهلاك والأحمال على الشبكة القومية.
وأكد الدكتور محمد عوض، رئيس الشركة القابضة لكهرباء مصر، وقف سياسة تخفيف الأحمال، متوقعاً استمرار حالة الاستقرار فى الشبكة طوال أيام شهر رمضان. وقال عوض رداً على سؤال حول استمرار شكاوى المواطنين من انقطاعات التيار الكهربائى: إنه لا توجد حالات انقطاع للتيار، ولكن قد تحدث بعض الأعطال العادية. 
وتقدم أمس عمران مجاهد، عضو مجلس الشعب، بسؤال برلمانى إلى الدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء، والمهندس حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء، يطالب فيه بإقالة الوزير بسبب أزمة انقطاع التيار، الذى يحرم الملايين من حقهم فى الحصول على الكهرباء، مضيفاً أن الأعباء الباهظة التى يسببها ارتفاع فواتير الكهرباء تتطلب توافر الخدمة بصورة مناسبة.
فى سياق متصل، واصلت أجهزة البحث فى القاهرة مطاردة عمليات إهدار الطاقة الكهربائية، سواء فى أعمال الزينة فى الشوارع، أو الأنوار الكثيفة فى المحال، وتمكنت بقيادة اللواء فاروق لاشين، مساعد وزير الداخلية، من إزالة ومصادرة ٦ آلاف لمبة من الشوارع فى قطاعات العاصمة الثلاثة، وحررت ٥٥ قضية بتهمة سرقة التيار.
من جانبها، وقعت فايزة أبوالنجا وزيرة التعاون الدولى، اتفاقا لصالح وزارة الكهرباء والطاقة مع مجموعة من الشركاء الأوروبيين فى التنمية، بهدف دعم وتطوير شبكة نقل الكهرباء القومية


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

*عودة طوابير الخبز.. والحكومة تتعاقد على ١٢٠ ألف طن قمح فرنسى

*١٣/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

الطوابير عادت أمام المخابز مع بداية رمضان 

تعاقدت هيئة السلع التموينية على استيراد ١٢٠ ألف طن من القمح الفرنسى بسعر ٣١٢ دولارا للطن، على أن يتم توريد هذه الكميات، اعتبارا من ١٠ إلى ٢٥ سبتمبر المقبل طبقا لمناقصة عقدتها أمس الأول. وقال نعمانى نصر نعمانى، نائب رئيس الهيئة، إنها تلقت ١١ عرضا لتوريد الكميات المطلوبة وتم اختيار عرضين فقط طبقا للمواصفات القياسية المصرية وكانت أفضل العروض والأسعار هى التى قدمتها شركة انفيفو.
وكشف مسؤول بارز فى هيئة السلع التموينية عن تلقى الهيئة عروض توريد تصل إلى مليون طن فى هذه المناقصة على غرار السابقة، «غير أنه تم الاكتفاء بـ ١٢٠ ألف طن حتى لا نرسل إشارة للسوق العالمية عن أزمة قمح فى مصر».
كان بعض محافظات مصر شهد عودة طوابير الخبز فى أول يومين من شهر رمضان، كان أبرزها فى القاهرة والدقهلية.
وتوقعت وكالة «رويترز» أن يشكل ارتفاع أسعار الحبوب بسبب موجة الجفاف والحرائق فى روسيا ضغوطا على الشعوب التى تكابد تداعيات الأزمة المالية. ونقلت عن محلل الشؤون العالمية بمؤسسة كنترول ريسكس، جوناثان وود، قوله: «يمكن أن نشهد بعض أعمال الشغب فى الشوارع لكننى لا أتوقع سقوط أى حكومات». وقالت: «تعتبر دول الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا -خاصة مصر- معرضة بشدة للتأثر بذلك كما هو الحال فى بعض الدول الصاعدة ودول جنوب أوروبا حيث تشعر الشعوب بالاستياء بالفعل.
وقال اليستر نيوتن، المحلل السياسى فى نامورا: «أكبر الدول المرشحة لاحتمال حدوث اضطرابات من وجهة نظرى هى مصر حيث توجد توترات كبيرة بالفعل».
وفيما ينذر بتفاقم أزمة القمح عالميا، قالت رويترز إن الحكومة الأوكرانية تبحث خفض الكمية الإجمالية المصدرة من القمح والشعير إلى ٥ ملايين طن فى الموسم التسويقى الحالى.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

الخميس 19  اغسطس 2010

الدستور




آثار الحريق المدمر



أصيبت منطقة الشيخة عائشة بالمنصورة الأربعاء حالة من الفزغ الشديد بعد وقوع انفجار مدو في محل خردوات ومبيدات حشرية  شعرت به المنطقة بالكامل 
تلقي اللواء محمد طلبة " مدير أمن الدقهلية " اخطارا من العميد أسامة شعبان " رئيس الدفاع المدني بالدقهلية بوقوع حريق في العقار ملك نهي سعد والمكون من دور أرضي وأربعة أدوار علوية وبدأ الحريق من محل محمد مرزوق وتطايرت منه عبوات البيروسول المحترقة واتجهت الي مسجد الشيخة عائشة الاثري فاحرقت بعض أجزائه واشتعلت أيضا في محل محمد الشربيني أبو النجا لأداوات التنجيد 
انتقلت قوات الدفاع المدني والاطفاء الي مكان الحريق واستمرت محاولات السيطرة علية لمدة ثلاث ساعات وادي الانفجار الي تدمير ثلاث محلات بالكامل و امتداد النيران الي العقار المكون من دور ارضي وأربعة طوابق ودمرت 9 سيارات بالكامل و 2 موتوسيكل ودراجة وامتدت النيران الي مسجد الشيخة عائشة وأحرقت واجهته غطي الدخان مأذنته 
وأكد شهود العيان ان الانفجار وقع بعد 10 دقائق من صلاة العصر وسمع من بالمسجد دوي انفجار ضخم وهرعوا الي الشارع وشاهدوا زجاجات المبيد الحشري وهي تتطاير في الهواء واتصلوا بالاسعاف وشرطة النجدة والمطافيء فوصلتهم المطافئ بعد ساعة رغم ان شرطة النجدة تبعد عنهم مسافة لا تزيد عن 200 متر فيما وصلت الاسعاف قبل المطافي وأكدوا ان سيارتين مطافي حضروا للمكان دون وجود مياه بهما. 
انتقل اللواء سمير  سلام محافظ الدقهلية الي مكان الحادث وأمر بصرف تعويضات عاجلة للمتضررين من الحريق وأمر بتشكل لجنة لفحص المبني  بعد أن تصدعت بعض حوائطه وفحص تراخيص المحلات  وقامت لجنة تفتيش من الامن الصناعي للمرور على المنطقة بعد الحريق للتأكد من عدم تخزين مواد قابلة للاشتعال بها


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

قالت إنه ركز على تطوير وطنه وعيّن نساء في مواقع عليا *"نيوزويك" تختار العاهل السعودي بين أكثر 10 قادة يحترمهم العالم*




























الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



دبي- العربية
اختارت مجلة "نيوزويك" الأمريكية ضمن قائمة "أكثر عشرة زعماء في العالم اكتسبوا احتراماً عالمياً حقيقياً " اسم خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبد العزيز ملك المملكة العربية السعودية في عددها الصادر الثلاثاء 17-8-2010.

وجاء في القائمة إلى جانب العاهل السعودي شخصيات عالمية أخرى، هم رئيس وزراء بريطانيا ديفيد كاميرون، والرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي، ورئيس وزراء الصين وين جياباو، ورئيس وزراء آيرلندا بريان كوين، ورئيس وزراء سنغافورة لي هيسانغ لونغ، والرئيس البرازيلي لولا دا سيلفا، والرئيس الكوري الجنوبي لي ميونغ باك، ورئيسة ليبريا الين سيرليف، ورئيس منغوليا شاخياجين ابغوججورج، ورئيس جزر المالديف محمد نشيد، الذي استنجد في مؤتمر البيئة في السنة الماضية بأن الجزر مهددة بالغرق.









السديري متحدثا للعربية














وعن خادم الحرمين الشريفين، قالت المجلة إنه منذ أن تولى الحكم سنة 2005، يركز على تطوير وطنه، وأصدر أوامر بتطوير النظام التعليمي، وعيّن نساء في مناصب عليا في الدولة، واستثمر في العلوم والتكنولوجيا، وفي مبادرات الطاقة النووية السلمية، كما برهن على أنه حليف قوي ضد المتطرفين، وألقى خطابا قوبل بالتصفيق في مكة المكرمة عندما دعا المسلمين إلى التسامح الديني والوسطية والاعتدال.

وقال رئيس تحرير جريدة الرياض تركي السديري إن اختيار الملك عبدالله بين أهم عشرة زعماء عالميين على أساس ما قدموه من جهود أو مساع دولية، اختيار طبيعي وفقا للجهود التي بذلها الملك عبد الله عالميا.

وأشار السديري إلى أن القياس بنوعية الجهود والمستجدات التي قام بها كل واحد من هؤلاء العشرة في بلاده أو في علاقاته الدولية، يوضح أن الملك عبد الله صاحب الحق في الأولوية، وأن يكون الأول على رأس هذه القائمة، مبينا أن منجزات العاهل السعودي تضمنت منطلقات تقنية وتعليمية واقتصادية لم تكن موجودة قبل عهده بهذه الكثافة.

وأوضح رئيس تحرير جريدة الرياض أن الدول الناهضة عالميا مثل الهند والصين وماليزيا على سبيل المثال عملت على تفعيل مؤسسات قائمة أصلا، بينما كانت إنجازات العاهل السعودي في بلاده تتمثل في إيجاد مشاريع جديدة على مستوى الدولة.

وأبان السديري أن المجتمع السعودي كان في حالة تأرجح بين التخلف والتقدم، حتى جاء عهد الملك عبدالله ليؤكد العلاقات الدولية الغير واضحة، مؤكدا أنه استطاع أن يوجد مسلكا سياسيا سعوديا مستقلا يحظى بالاحترام دوليا. 

وذكر السديري أن العلاقات الدولية السعودية تطورت بشكل كبير مستشهدا بموقف الرئيس الأمريكي السابق وتراجعه عن موقفه، ليحصل اللقاء في موعده الذي كان محددا بسبب موقف جوروج بوش الابن من القضية العربية الكبرى في ذلك التوقيت.

وأوضح أن معظم علاقات القيادات العربية بالولايات المتحدة هي علاقات متابعة أكثر من كونها علاقة زمالة، إذ أنها علاقة بحث عن دعم أكثر من أنها علاقة تبادل دعم كما يحدث مع السعودية.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*المصرى اليوم*

*مبارك يتدخل لاحتواء الأزمة بين حسن يونس وسامح فهمى.. ويطالب بحلول سريعة للحد من انقطاع الكهرباء*

١٩/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

تصوير-محمود عمر
أهالى السيليين أثناء احتجاجهم على انقطاع الكهرباء 

تدخل الرئيس مبارك لاحتواء الأزمة التى تفجرت بين وزيرى الكهرباء والبترول، والتى ألقت بتأثيرها على المواطنين بعد تزايد حالات انقطاع الكهرباء، وعقد مبارك اجتماعاً وزارياً مصغراً بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية، بحضور الدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء، ود. حسن يونس، والمهندس سامح فهمى، وزيرى الكهرباء والبترول، ود. زكريا عزمى، رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية.
وقالت مصادر مطلعة إن الاجتماع تناول الخلاف القائم بين وزارة البترول ووزارة الكهرباء، وعلاقتها بتزايد حالات انقطاع الكهرباء فى الآونة الأخيرة، وشدد الرئيس مبارك على ضرورة إيجاد حلول سريعة للحد من انقطاع الكهرباء.
وبررت مصادر داخل وزارة الكهرباء عدم إعلانها تقليل كميات الغاز التى يحصلون عليها إلا بعد أن زادت الانقطاعات الكهربائية، قائلة: «إنها رفضت إحراج وزارة البترول أكثر من مرة إلا أن تزايد الانتقادات التى وجهت إلى الوزارة فى الآونة الأخيرة دفعها إلى الإعلان عنها، خاصة أنها لم تتعرض لمثل تلك الانتقادات من قبل». 
وكشفت بيانات رسمية حصلت عليها «المصرى اليوم» أن الخلاف بين وزارتى البترول والكهرباء، يرجع إلى عامى ٢٠٠٤ و٢٠٠٥، حيث تفجر بشكل حاد جداً، بسبب توسع وزارة البترول فى تصدير الغاز. وأوضح المصدر أن الأرقام الرسمية تشير إلى تصدير الغاز بمتوسط سعرى أقل بكثير من متوسط أسعار استيراد المازوت لمحطات الكهرباء.
وكشف المصدر أن وزير البترول لم يلتزم بتعهداته فى اجتماعات المجلس الأعلى للطاقة، بزيادة نسبة استخدام الغاز فى محطات الكهرباء، مما فجر توتراً مكتوماً بين الجانبين استمر لـ٦ سنوات. وبينما رصدت وزارة المالية ٦.٣ مليار جنيه لـ«الكهرباء» لتغطية فروق أسعار المواد البترولية لإنتاج الطاقة، قررت وزارة الرى زيادة المياه المنصرفة خلف السد العالى إلى ٢٥٠ مليون متر مكعب ولمدة ٥ أيام لزيادة الطاقة الكهرومائية المتولدة من توربينات السد العالى لمواجهة الانقطاعات.
من جهة أخرى، تظاهر العشرات من أهالى قرية السيليين التابعة لمركز سنورس بالفيوم، احتجاجاً على النقص الشديد فى مياه الشرب والانقطاع المتكرر للتيار الكهربائى منذ ١٠ أيام، وقاموا بقطع الطريق السياحى الذى يربط مدينة الفيوم ببحيرة قارون بعد أن أشعلوا النيران فى إطارات السيارات وفروع الأشجار.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*قراصنة الصومال نقلوا البحارة المصريين إلى مكان غير معلوم*

* كتب *  جمال نوفل ومحمد السيد سليمان وأمل عباس    ١٩/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠قالت فريدة فاروق، زوجة وائل محمد صالح، كبير المهندسين بالسفينة المختطفة «سويس»، إنها تلقت منه اتصالاً ظهر أمس الأربعاء، أكد لها خلاله أن الأمور تطورت إلى الأسوأ بعد رفض رئيس شركة البحر الأحمر المشغلة للسفينة سداد الفدية الكبيرة التى طلبها القراصنة، وكشف أنهم نقلوا عدداً من البحارة المصريين من السفينة إلى مكان غير معلوم.
وأضافت أن القراصنة هم الذين دفعوا زوجها وعدداً من البحارة للاتصال بذويهم لإبلاغهم بفشل المفاوضات وتعثر سداد الفدية، وطالب أسامة إبراهيم الوكيل، نجل كبير الضباط، بتدخل الجهات المعنية لحل الأزمة وإنقاذ البحارة.
وانتقد عبدالمجيد مطر، رئيس شركة البحر الأحمر للملاحة، المشغلة للباخرة المختطفة، ما تنشره الصحف المصرية عن الأزمة، قائلا: «إن المعلومات التى تنشر عارية تماماً من الصحة»، ونفى ما نشر عن أن القراصنة طلبوا فدية ٦ ملايين دولار، وقال: «الصحافة هتبوظ عملية الإفراج».


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*البابا شنودة يدرس زيادة رواتب الكهنة للقضاء على المشاكل الزوجية.. و«جبرائيل»: القرار يصدر خلال أيام*

* كتب *  عمرو بيومى    ١٩/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠يدرس البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إصدار قرار برفع رواتب الكهنة فى جميع إبراشيات مصر لمواكبة ارتفاع الأسعار والقضاء على المشاكل الزوجية الناتجة عن ذلك.
وأصدر نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، بيانًا أعلن فيه أن قرارًا بابويا مهمًّا سيصدر فى غضون أيام، بزيادة رواتب جميع الكهنة تلبية لزيادة أعباء المعيشة وتوفير حياة كريمة لهم، مشيرا إلى أن الأنبا بسنتى، أسقف حلوان والمعصرة، أصدر قرارا بزيادة رواتب جميع كهنة الإبراشية لهذا السبب أيضًا.
ولفت جبرائيل، فى بيانه، إلى أنه تقدم باقتراح إلى البابا شنودة الثالث بعد أزمة اختفاء كاميليا، زوجة كاهن دير مواس، طالب فيه بضرورة عمل زوجات الكهنة فى الأعمال الملحقة بالكنائس مثل دور الحضانة والمدارس والمستشفيات ودور رعاية كبار السن، والابتعاد عن العمل فى المجتمعات العامة لمنع مشاكل الاختفاء والإغواء، مع تعويضهن بزيادة رواتب أزواجهن من الآباء الكهنة درءًا لما يحدث من مشاكل نتيجة عملهن. فى السياق ذاته، 
أوضح مصدر قريب من البابا أنه يدرس هذا القرار منذ فترة طويلة، ولكنه ينتظر توفير الإمكانيات المادية لهذا القرار حتى لا يؤثر على سير العمل بالإبراشيات. وأشار المصدر إلى أن بعض الإبراشيات تتمتع بمستوى دخل عال يسمح لها بالزيادة، فى حين أن البعض الآخر لا تسمح عائدات أملاكه بهذا الأمر، مما يستوجب مساعدة المقر البابوى لهم.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*تفاصيل أول ليلة لـ«الريان» مع أسرته بعد ٢٣ سنة فى السجن*

* كتب *  سامى عبدالراضى ومصطفى المرصفاوى وأحمد عبداللطيف    ١٩/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

تصوير- سمير صادق
ابتسامات ودموع كانت فى استقباله

قضى رجل الأعمال أحمد الريان أول ليلة مع أبنائه فى منزله للمرة الأولى بعد غياب ٢٣ سنة قضاها فى السجن، وعقب دخوله شقته فى المهندسين سجد لله شكرا، وطلب من بناته وأفراد عائلته السجود. 
وقالت ابنته مها لـ«المصرى اليوم»: توجهنا إلى النيابة مساء أمس الأول، ولم نكن نتوقع أن توافق النيابة على تقسيط مبلغ الـ٩٠٠ ألف جنيه، لكننا فوجئنا بالموافقة، فهرولنا إلى المنزل وأحضرنا القسط الأول، وهو ٢٠٠ ألف جنيه ودفعناه قبل أن تغلق الخزينة أبوابها.
وأضافت: «أصعب لحظة فى حياتى عندما خرج والدى من باب قسم شرطة العجوزة، وسأل عميد شرطة كان يتولى حراسته: «هل أنا حر؟»، وكرر سؤاله: «يعنى مفيش مشاكل ولا كلبشات؟» فرد عليه الرجل بهدوء: «لا مفيش»، ونظر إلينا أبى ودموعه فى عينيه، وهو يقول: «أنا حر.. أنا خلاص حر»، وبعدها توجهنا إلى منزلنا وسجد أبى لله وسجدنا معه وتناول الإفطار، وطلب الخلود إلى النوم، وهو يقول: «سريرى وحشنى».
وتابعت: «فى المساء أحضرنا طبيبا للكشف عليه لأنه يعانى من الضغط والنقرس وأمراض الكلى، مؤكدة أن والدها ينوى الانقطاع عن الناس لأنه يريد أن يعود أقوى ماليا كما كان قبل القبض عليه، وفى الصباح ذهب إلى مقابر الأسرة وقرأ الفاتحة على روح والديه وابنه عبدالحميد الذى توفى إثر حادت سيارة قبل عامين ولم يتمكن من المشاركة فى جنازته بسبب حبسه.
ورفض الريان الحديث، لكن طارق حسن زوج ابنته، قال: «سنعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا غدا أو بعد غد، وسيعلن فيه الريان تفاصيل ما حدث، وكيف سيتصرف فى الأيام المقبلة». 
وخرج الريان بعد الموافقة على تقسيط غرامة الـ٩٠٠ ألف جنيه، وقال مصدر قضائى: إن الإفراج تم بناء على المادة ٥١٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية التى تكفل تقسيط الغرامات على دفعات فى بعض الحالات، وهو الأمر الذى استند إليه المستشارهشام الدرندلى المحامى العام الأول والمستشار محمد عصر، القاضى الجزئى بمحكمة العجوزة، فى قرار الإفراج.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*أعلن عقد مؤتمر عن الخلافات الزوجية..*

*البابا يطالب الكهنة بالدقة فى اختيار زوجاتهم*

الخميس، 19 أغسطس 2010 - 13:38






 قداسة البابا شنودة 
كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم


 

 
طالب البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية من الكهنة قبل زواجهم دقة الاختيار فى زوجة الكاهن قبل رسامته مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار شخصية زوجة الكاهن ومدى صلاحيتها للخدمة الكنسية، مشيراً إلى أن رأى الزوجة هو أمر جوهرى، وفى حالة رفضها رسامة زوجها لا تتم رسامته ولابد من موافقتها على رسامة زوجها كاهنـًا.

وأكد البابا خلال عظته الأسبوعية مساء أمس الأربعاء، أنه يجب على المرشح للكهنوت أن يكون حازمـًا وغير خاضعٍ لزوجته، وإلا فلا يكون قادرًا بالتبعية على رعاية الشعب، وأضاف "أننا لا نخضع الزوجة لاشتراطات معينة من قِبل الكنيسة للموافقة على رسامة زوجها كاهنـًا وأن هذا يجب أن يحدث إلا أننا لا نطبقه فى الوقت الحالى وربما فى المستقبل"، مؤكداً أن رسامة الكاهن لا تتم إلا بموافقة الشعب ومن بينهم زوجته.

وطالب البابا بعقد مؤتمر بشأن "الخلافات الزوجية" ويشارك فى هذا المؤتمر الكنسى كبار قيادات الكنيسة وعلى رأسهم الأنبا بولا رئيس المجلس الإكليريكى بالإنابة لخبرته فى قضايا الزواج والطلاق والخلافات الزوجية بشكل عام على أن يعقد خلال الفترة القادمة، كما انتقد البابا شنودة ما سماه "تهاون بعض الآباء الكهنة فى مُمارسة الطقوس الكنيسة"، لقيامهم بتقديم الأسرار المُقدسة لأبناء طوائف غير أرثوذكسية أو أن يقوم بهذا الدور شماس، وأضاف أن الكاهن هو المسئول فى مناولة الشعب من الأسرار المقدسة - أحد طقوس الكنيسة - وإذا كانت هناك بعض الكنائس داخل مصر أو خارجها تسمح للشماس بالقيام بهذه المهمة يشترط ألا يكون لهذا الشماس عمل آخر وأن يلتزم الشماس بهذا العمل المقدس وألا يكون هناك آباء كهنة بالكنيسة وقت التناول، مؤكداً على ضرورة مُحاسبة هذا الخادم ومعه الكاهن أيضاً.

كما انتقد البابا أحد الكهنة الذين يقوموا بتعاليم خاطئة للناس، مُطالباً جميع الآباء الكهنة والخدام بعدم نشر تعاليم دون أن تكون مُدعمة بآيات من الكتاب المُقدس، موضحاً أن السيدة العذراء لم تشترك فى عملية الفداء والخلاص –كما يدعى البعض، ومنهم الكهنة - وأكد أن الفداء تم بواسطة "السيد المسيح" وحده؛ فهى لم تشترك فى الصلب ولا الآلام ولا الموت على الصليب، حسب قوله.

وأكد البابا، أن الصوم الانقطاعى لا معنى له بعد المناولة؛ فالمناولة – أحد طقوس الكنيسة والأسرار السبعة - هى فرح لنوال جسد الرب ودمه، ونصح الراغبين فى الصوم الانقطاعى أن يحضروا القداسات التى تُقام فى ساعات متأخرة فى أوقات الصوم.

كما سمح البابا لإحدى السيدات بالزواج ثانية بعد أن تركها زوجها "سورى الجنسية" وسافر إلى بلاده، قائلاً إنه لا مانع من السماح لهذه السيدة بالزواج إذا تزوج هناك، ولكن من الأفضل التريث فى مثل هذا الزواج، وعدم الارتباط بغير الأرثوذكسيين للحيلولة دون تفاقم مشاكل مثل هذه الزيجات.

وعن العلاقة الزوجية بين الزوجين فى أوقات الأصوام، قال البابا إنه يجب الامتناع عن هذه المعاشرة فى أصوام الأربعاء والجمعة على مدار العام، إضافة إلى الامتناع عنها أيضًا خلال الصوم الكبير، على أن يكون هذا بالاتفاق بين الزوجين.

وأوضح البابا، أن الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على العديد من الآيات التى تؤكد وجود العقاب للإنسان، ومنها "إن لم تتوبوا فجميعهم كذلك تهلكون" وآية أخرى تقول "ويل لمن تأتى من قبله العثرات"، كما تحدث البابا شنودة فى مُحاضرة أمس عن فضائل "السيدة العذراء مريم" التحمل من أجل الآخرين واحتمال الظلم والعوز واحتمال التجارب والضيقات واحتمال النسك والتعب والألم.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

اليوم السابع




*كاهن دير مواس يؤكد: زوجتى لا تعرف الإسلام..والأزهر ينفى استقبالها *

الخميس، 19 أغسطس 2010 - 15:51








 كاميليا المزعومة أثارت جدلا لن ينتى قريباً 
كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم ولؤى على


 

 
أكد القس تداروس سمعان، أسقف دير مواس، على أن زوجته كاميليا شحاتة مسيحية وستموت كذلك، ولا تعرف عن الإسلام شيئاً، بينما نفى مسئول إشهار الإسلام فى الأزهر الشريف لقاءه كاميليا، مؤكداً أن الأمن لا يتدخل فى عمل لجنة توثيق إشهار الإسلام بالأزهر.

ورداً على تقرير "اليوم السابع" حول ظهور صورة مزعومة لكاميليا، مرتدية النقاب، قال زوجها فى تصريحات خاصة: "إن زوجته لا تعرف شيئا عن الإسلام، وكل ما يتردد من شائعات وراءه مجموعة من المتطرفين"، وعلق على ما وصفه بـ"الحملة الكاذبة"، قائلا: "السيد المسيح له المجد حيث قال: "فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم".

وأضاف سمعان: "كل ما ينشر من تصريحات حول زوجتى وإسلامها كذب على لسان ناس متطرفين، يريدون إحداث وقيعة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، وأى بيت يتعرض لمشاكل، ومن السهل حلها، وهو ما حدث معنا والآن زوجتى تعيش معى ومع ابننا أنطون"، رافضا فكرة عودة زوجته مرة أخرى للعمل.

من جهة أخرى أكد الشيخ سعيد عامر، أمين لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر، لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه لم ير كاميليا زاخر شحاتة، ولم يحدث أن جاءت وتم رفض ثوثيق إسلامها، مشيرا إلى أنه ليس من حق أى أحد امتحان شخص يريد أن يشهر إسلامه سوى أمين لجنة الفتوى، وأنا لم أرها.

وأضاف أنه ما دامت الأوراق مستوفاة فلا يستطيع أحد أن يرفض توثيق إسلام أى شخص، مشيرا أن الأمن لا يتدخل نهائيا وليس له سلطة على لجنة الفتوى وإشهار الإسلام بمشيخة الأزهر.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*أكد تواجدها فى مكان كنسى آمن.. *

*شقيق كاهن دير مواس ينفى إسلام كاميليا *

الخميس، 19 أغسطس 2010 - 12:19







 صورة كاميليا المزعومة أثارت جدلاً واسعاً 
المنيا ـ حسن عبد الغفار





نفى إميل سمعان شقيق كاهن دير مواس، أن تكون زوجة شقيقه قد أشهرت إسلامها، مؤكدا تواجدها فى مكان كنسى آمن منذ العثور عليها، وأنها على اتصال مستمر مع زوجها، وأنها فى أحسن حال، وأن كل ما حدث عبارة عن خلافات زوجية وتم إصلاحها.

وأضاف إميل فى تصريحات خاصة لليوم السابع، أنه ليس غريبا فى عالم الإنترنت والتطور التكنولوجى أن يتم تركيب صورة أى شخص على أى جسد، مؤكدا أنه ليس من حق أحد أن يطالبنا بتقديم أدلة على صدق ما نقول، وذلك بعد أن رفض الكاهن تدواس سمعان التحدث إلينا عبر اتصال هاتفى.

وأكد شقيق كاهن دير مواس أن هناك من يريد النيل من الأمن والأمان الذى يعيش فيه عنصرا الأمة فى ظل قيادة حكيمة، إلا أنه عاد ليؤكد أن زوجة شقيقه مازالت تعتنق المسيحية ولن تشهر إسلامها وأن هناك تواصلا معها ومع أسرتها.

فى الوقت نفسه علم اليوم السابع من مصادر مطلعة أن كاميليا بعد أن تركت منزل والدها فى يوم اختفائها الأول لم تذهب إلى القاهرة إنما توجهت إلى محافظة أسيوط، عند أحد رجال الدين الإسلامى، والمعروف عنه أنه يرشد من يريد الدخول فى الإسلام إلى الطريق الصحيح والخطوات الآمنة من أجل حمايته، وأن كاميليا احتمت به فى منزله 3 أيام واستطاعت أن تكوّن علاقة بينها وبين زوجة نجله التى كانت قد أشهرت إسلامها أيضا.. وبعدها رحلت إلى القاهرة.

جاء ذلك فى الوقت الذى خرج فيه النائب عيد لبيب رجل الأعمال لينفى كل ما ورد عن إشهار كاميليا إسلامها، وذلك رغم أن عائلة كاميليا كانت قد شهدت إشهار ابن خالتها للإسلام ويدعي" ه. و." هو وزوجته منذ قرابة 3 سنوات أو أكثر.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*ضمن 750 طنا تعاقد عليها القطاع الخاص.. *

*20 طنا من اللحوم السودانية وصلت مصر *

الخميس، 19 أغسطس 2010 - 16:03






 وزير الزراعة أمين أباظة 
الخرطوم (أ. ش. أ)


 

 
بدأ السودان تصدير أول دفعة من اللحوم السودانية إلى السوق المصرى عن طريق القطاع الخاص تقدر بنحو 20 طنا من اللحوم من جملة 750 طنا، تم التعاقد عليها بين شركات قطاع خاص سودانية ومصرية وهى (شركة النيل الذهبى السودانية والشركة المصرية الايطالية التى تتخذ من مصر مقرا لها).

تشرف على هذه الصادرات من اللحوم لجنة فنية سودانية - مصرية مشتركة تضم ممثلى وزارة الثروة الحيوانية وهيئة الطب البيطرى من مسلخ غناوة إلى مصر لضمان الوفاء بالاشتراطات الصحية والبيطرية الموقعة بين البلدين بالكشف على الماشية الحية والإشراف على عمليات الذبح بالمسلخ. 

وقال أشرف عبد العزيز، مدير شركة الخرطوم للشحن ووكيل شركة (سودانير) للشحن الجوى، إن الطائرة غادرت أمس، الأربعاء، مطار الخرطوم متجهة إلى القاهرة بحمولة تبلغ 20 طنا من اللحوم من جملة 750 طنا تم التعاقد عليها بين شركات قطاع خاص سودانية ومصرية، مضيفا أن بقية الكميات سيتم تصديرها تباعا بواقع (3) شحنات فى الأسبوع بإشراف من وزارة الثروة الحيوانية وهيئة الطب البيطرى المصرى لضمان الوفاء بالاشتراطات الصحية والبيطرية.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*المصرى اليوم*

*مدير أمن الجيزة بـ«القميص والبنطلون» فى الـ«ميكروباص» لضبط المخالفات *

* كتب *  سامى عبدالراضى    ١٩/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠


اللواء محسن حفظى أثناء إحدى جولات الحملة المفاجئة أمس

اتبعت مديرية أمن الجيزة حيلة جديدة، لضبط مخالفات سائقى الأجرة ومواجهة ما سماه الأهالى «مافيا الميكروباص» فى المحافظة، حيث توجه اللواء محسن حفظى، مساعد الوزير مدير أمن الجيزة، إلى ميدان الجيزة، مرتديا قميصًا وبنطلوناً وبصحبته العميد طارق المرجاوى، مدير مباحث المرور، وكان الأخير يرتدى «تى شيرت»، واستقل الاثنان ميكروباصاً من الميدان لنهاية شارع الهرم، وفى منتصف الطريق طلب السائق من الراكبين النزول واشترط على من يستمر معه دفع أجرة جديدة، لكن راكبة تدعى فاطمة محمد عبدالمتعال رفضت النزول واعتبرت ما حدث ابتزازا من جانب السائق، ودخلت فى مشادة كلامية معه، فرد عليها: «اسمعى الكلام يا ست وإحنا فى رمضان وبلاش أفطر عليكى»، هنا تدخل اللواء «حفظى» وطلب من السائق التوقف، وأخبره أنه مدير الأمن وكلف العميد المرجاوى بالتحفظ عليه ومعه السيارة.
فى اليوم نفسه، استقل ٢٨ مخبرا سريا ميكروباصات من الميدان إلى نهايات شارعى فيصل والهرم، وتبين أن ١٩ سائقا من قائدى هذه السيارات لجأوا إلى «تقطيع المسافات»، إذ كانوا يقفون فى نصف المسافة ويطلبون من الركاب دفع أجرة جديدة أو النزول فوراً من السيارة، وطالب ٩ سائقين آخرون من البداية الركاب بدفع أجرة زيادة على الأجرة المقررة دون تقطيع المسافات.
وأمر مدير أمن الجيزة بالتحفظ على ٢٨ سيارة ووقفها عن العمل وإحالة السائقين إلى النيابات المختلفة للتحقيق معهم. وبرر السائقون المخالفون «تقطيع المسافات وزيادة الأجرة» بأنهم يعملون على السيارات ولا يملكونها، وأنهم يتعمدون ذلك لزيادة الإيراد والحصول على أجر أكبر.
كان عدد كبير من المواطنين تقدم ببلاغات إلى مديرية أمن الجيزة اتهموا فيها سائقى الميكروباصات فى المحافظة بالقيام بأعمال بلطجة وتقطيع المسافات لزيادة الأجرة وافتعال مشاجرات مع الراكبين.


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*الأرانب والحشيش*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ١٩/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠يا بنت يا أم المريلة كحلى، أنا لا أعرف الفرق بين رقصة «التانجو» ونبات «البانجو»، لكننى أفرق بين «شباك» الفرن و«بلكونة» حبيبتى وقد مرت مياه كثيرة تحت الجسور منذ أيام ازرع كل الأرض «مقاومة» حتى أيام إزرع كل الأرض «حشيش» وما بين رنين «الكاس» ورنة «الخلخال» وشجرة الليمون التى تطرح «ليمون» وشجرة الخشخاش التى تطرح «أفيون» صرح اللواء «مصطفى عامر»، مدير الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات، بأن مشاهير وأصحاب نفوذ متورطون فى تجارة السموم، وأن بعضهم يغسل أمواله فى قرى سياحية وأراض زراعية وعقارات حتى اختلط التعمير بالتعميرة، وأشعر أحياناً بأننا نعيش فى المكسيك ولا ينقصنا إلا بقعة الزيت.. 
فجهود رجال المكافحة تصطدم بنفوذ رجال السياسة، فالحصانة مقاولة والكيف مناولة.. فى السبعينيات كان عندنا نائب من مؤسسى الحزب الوطنى يقسم الميناء إلى قطاع (أ) وقطاع (ب)، وكل أول شهر يشعل حريقة فى قطاع تنشغل بها الشرطة ليهرب المخدرات من القطاع الآخر إلى أن استدعاه مسؤول كبير وعنفه وطلب منه أن يُهرب المخدرات دون إشعال حرائق رحمة بالمطافىء وحتى لا يطير الدخان والمستخبى يبان، يومها غنت لهم عفاف راضى «كله فى الموانى يابا كله فى الموانى».. ففى بلد يراعى المسافات بين «الغرز» على الطريق الزراعى يعملوها الكبار ويتاجر فيها الصغار.. 
فهناك علاقة بين الأرانب والحشيش.. ويا أيتها الحقائب كم من الجرائم ترتكب باسمك.. وأتذكر أن «التيحى» استدعوه وطلبوا منه الانضمام للحزب وعينوه فى لجنة الحقائب وطلبوا منه أن يرتدى نظارة سوداء ويحضر شنطة بنى طبعة بيروت، فرفض الرجل بشدة وطلب أن يرتدى نظارة بنى ويحضر شنطة سوداء «خلاف فكرى».. 
فهذه بلاد غريبة كل ما تحفر أرض تلاقى «آثار» وكل ما تدخل بيت تلاقى «بانجو» وفى السياسة الحزب ليس مسؤولاً عن التعاطى، لكنه مسؤول عن الجلب.. أشعر بأن المقال تحول إلى باكو «معسل» فاعذرنى.. ومثل الفول الذى يتحول إلى بصارة ثم إلى فلافل كل فيلم ينجح عن المخدرات يحولونه إلى مسلسل ثم إلى مسرحية ثم يلفونه فى سيجارة.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

السبت 21 اغسطس 2010



اليوم السابع 




*الكنيسة ترفض مظاهرات أقباط المهجر ضد مسجد نيويورك*

السبت، 21 أغسطس 2010 - 13:43






 الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة 
كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم


 

 
رفض الأنبا مرقس، أسقف شبرا الخيمة ورئيس لجنة الإعلام بالمجمع المقدس، مظاهرات أقباط المهجر بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التى سيعقدونها يوم 10 سبتمبر المقبل، حيث أعلنت مجموعة منظمات قبطية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عن تنظيم مظاهرة اعتراضا على ما وصفوه "بناء مسجد قرطبة بنيويورك وإعدام خنازير فقراء الأقباط فى مصر واستبعادهم من المشاركة السياسية والوظيفية فى حكم مصر".

وأضاف، نحن نرفض معالجة الأمور خارجيا، كما قال البابا، فسوف تتم معالجة الأمور داخليا بالحوار الهادئ والاتفاق، وأشار إلى أن كل المظاهرات والمسيرات التى يقوم بها أقباط المهجر هو تعبير عن غضبهم، موضحاًَ أن المظاهرات والمسيرات تقام بعيدا عن الكنائس.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*الرئيس السابق لقسم الطاقة الشمسية بالمركز القومى للبحوث: آن الأوان لاعتماد الدولة على الطاقة الشمسية فى توليد الكهرباء والأمر يحتاج لخطة سياسية*

السبت، 21 أغسطس 2010 - 10:02






 الطاقة الشمسية البديل الآمن لتوليد الكهرباء 
كتبت شيماء حمدى


 

 
أكدت ظاهرة انقطاع الكهرباء المتكرر فى مختلف محافظات مصر أهمية الأبحاث العلمية التى يقوم بها الباحثون بالمركز القومى للبحوث لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية فى توليد الكهرباء، ومن المؤكد أن يؤدى تطبيقها لحل الأزمة بدلا من استمرار الاتهامات بين وزارتى الكهرباء والبترول حول المتسبب فى الأزمة، ومحاولة إلقاء المسئولية على المواطن واتهامه بالإسراف فى استهلاك الكهرباء وتشغيل أجهزة التكييف. 

فقد تمكن مجموعة من الباحثين من تصنيع خلايا شمسية من مكونات غير عضوية وبلمرات من مواد بتروكيماويات على المستوى التجريبى، وتتسم هذه الخلايا الشمسية بأنها رخيصة الثمن، كما أن المواد العضوية المصنعة منها متوافرة محليا. 

وأوضحت الدكتورة نجوى خطاب، الرئيس السابق لقسم الطاقة الشمسية بالمركز القومى للبحوث، أن الباحثين قاموا على مدار الأربع سنوات الماضية بتطوير هذه الخلايا، وتم حاليا تكوين نماذج مصغرة لها، وجارى تحسين أدائها بحيث تطول فترة عمرها وتزداد كفاءتها.

وأضافت أن هناك مشروعًا بالمركز القومى للبحوث تم الموافقة عليه لتطبيق هذه النماذج عمليا على أرض الواقع بإحدى منازل القرى فى محافظة الجيزة والقليوبية، ويتم خلال المشروع اختيار منزلين ويتم إجراء تطبيقات استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية عليهم مثل تنقية المياة من التلوث وإنارة المنزل باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية وتسخين المياه بدلا من استخدام السخانات الكهربائية.

وحول القرية التى سوف يتم تطبيق المشروع بها قالت الدكتورة نجوى إنه لم يتم تحديدها بعد لأنه سوف يتم مخاطبة إحدى هذه المحافظات أولا للسماح بالقيام بالمشروع، مشيرة إلى أن الخلايا التى أنتجها المركز ويقوم حاليا بتطويرها أفضل من الخلايا الشمسية المصنوعة من السيلكون التى يتم إنتاجها واستيرادها من الخارج، موضحة أن السيلكون يتم استخراجه من الرمال ويحتاج إلى تنقيته بنسبة عالية جدا تصل إلى 99.9% وبتكنولوجيا معقدة وباهظة الثمن.

وتابعت وبعد عدة سنوات سوف تصبح الخلايا الشمسية منتجا إستيراتيجيا، مؤكدة على أهمية الخلايا الشمسية فى إنتاج الكهرباء، مشيرة إلى أن هناك عددا محدودا من الدول تملكها مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وألمانيا والسويد واليابان، موضحة أن هذه الدول تنتح كمية محدودة وأنه توجد دول تعد فى قوائم الانتظار للحصول دورها للحصول على هذه الخلايا، موضحة أن الصين دخلت مجال إنتاج الخلايا الشمسية وسوف تحل أزمة السوق، إلا أنه لم يتم التأكد بعد مدى جودة منتجها.

وأضافت الدكتورة نجوى أنه يمكن أن يتم إنارة المنزل وتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية بواسطة هذه النماذج المصغرة بوضعها فوق سطح المنزل باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية التى تقوم بتحويل الطاقة الشمسية لكهربائية، موضحة أن المنزل العادى (بدون تكييف) يستهلك من واحد إلى واحد ونصف كيلو، وهو ما يتكلف 50 ألف جنيه هو تكلفة لوائح الخلايا وملحقاتها من بطاريات تحتفظ بالكهرباء أثناء الليل ومحولات ويصل عمر هذا النموذج إلى ما يتراوح بين 15 إلى 20 سنة.

وبالنسبة للمكيفات واستهلاكها لكمية كبيرة من الكهرباء وكيفية ترشيد ذلك فقالت نجوى، أنه يتم فى المركز تطوير أنظمة التكييف التى تعمل بالحرارة، قائلة نحاول اللجوء لأنظمة التبريد والتكييف الحرارية فهى أرخص من الأنظمة الكهربائية، قائلة "لازم الطاقة الشمسية تدخل بقوة ويتم استخدامها بشكل أكبر لأن دورها الآن".

وأوضحت الدكتورة نجوى أنه على المستوى القومى فالحكومة تحاول توليد الكهرباء عن طريق المركزات الشمسية ويتم فيها تحويل الطاقة الحرارية للشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية موضحة أن الحكومة سبق أن أعلنت أن محطة كهرباء الكريمات سوف تنتج 140 ميجا وات، على أن يكون 20% من هذا الإنتاج عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية، موضحة أن العمل بالمركزات الشمسية سوف يتطلب عاما آخر.

واقترحت الدكتورة نجوى أن تعتمد المدن الجديدة عند بنائها منذ البداية على محطة كبيرة لتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية وألا يكون لهذه المحطة علاقة بشبكة الكهرباء.

"نحن متأخرون جدا فى استخدام الطاقة الشمسية والموضوع عايز خطة سياسية من الدولة"، هذا ما أكدت عليه الدكتورة نجوى، موضحة أن المجلس الأعلى للطاقة أكد على أنه بحلول 2020 سوف يكون 20 % من الطاقة المستخدمة فى مصر بواسطة الشمس. 

"دول جنوب البحر المتوسط تحاول إنتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية وتصدرها تحت مياه البحر بكابلات"، هذا ما أشارت إليه ودعت أن تستفيد مصر من تجارب الآخرين وسطوح الشمس.

وقال الدكتور حسين سليمان، رئيس قسم الطاقة الشمسية بالمركز، إنه يمكن استخدام الخلايا الشمسية فى وحدات الإعلانات الكبيرة على الطرق الصحراوية وإنارة الطرق العمومية، وإنارة كشافات الأماكن العامة.

وأضاف الدكتور حسين أنه يمكن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية فى تسخين المياه بواسطة مسخنات المياه التى يتم وضعها أعلى أسطح المنازل لتسخين المياه بدلا من السخانات الكهربائية.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*زلزالان متوسطا القوة يضربان بلغاريا *

السبت، 21 أغسطس 2010 - 13:42






 زلزالان متوسطا القوة يضربان بلغاريا 
صوفيا (أ. ش. أ)


 

 
أعلن مركز رصد الزلازل التابع لمعهد الدراسات الجيوفيزيائية البلغارى أن زلزالين متتاليين ضربا جنوب بلغاريا فى وقت مبكر اليوم السبت.

ونقلت وكالة أنباء صوفيا البلغارية عن مركز رصد الزلازل أن الزلزال الأول ضرب منطقة يامبول الساعة الخامسة و34 دقيقة بالتوقيت المحلى لبلغاريا، وبلغت قوته 4 درجات على مقياس ريختر، مشيرة إلى أن المنطقة معروفة بنشاطها الاهتزازى، وأن الصدمات عادة ما تكون خفيفة لأن مركز الزلزال عادة ما يكون قريبا من سطح الأرض.

ووقع الزلزال الثانى بعد عشر دقائق فقط من الأول، على بعد 77 كيل ومترا شمالى غرب البحر الأسود بمدينة بورجاس، و28 كيلو مترا شمال شرقى مدينة سليفن الواقعة جنوب بلغاريا، وبلغت قوته 6،2 درجة على مقياس ريختر.

من جانبها أعلنت وزارة الدفاع المدنى البلغارية أنه لم يتم الإبلاغ عن وقوع إصابات أو خسائر جراء الزلزالين.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*وزير النقل يعلن عن بدء تطوير الطريق الدائرى *

السبت، 21 أغسطس 2010 - 14:00






 المهندس علاء فهمى وزير النقل 
(أ.ش.أ)


 

 





أعلن المهندس علاء فهمى، وزير النقل، عن بدء الخطوات التنفيذية لتطوير الطريق الدائرى حول القاهرة الكبرى وإنشاء طرق خدمة من أربع حارات مرورية على جانبى الطريق.

وقال وزير النقل، فى تصريحات صحفية اليوم، السبت، إن خطة التطوير تستهدف خدمة الكيانات العمرانية وتقليل الكثافة والضغوط المرورية على الطريق وتأمين سلامة المرور.

وأضاف، أن خطة التطوير تغطى المسافة من طريق الأوتوستراد حتى نفق السلام- طريق السويس بطول 30 كيلومترا وبتكلفة 600 مليون جنيه كمرحلة أولى من إجمالى 100 كيلومتر تقريبا.

وقال المهندس علاء فهمى، إن الوزارة لديها خطة لتطوير الطريق الدائرى حول مدينة القاهرة بإضافة حارات خدمة جديدة على الطريق وفصل حركة السير الجانبية عن الحركة المرورية بوسط الطريق الذى يعانى كثافات مرورية عديدة نتيجة ظهور كيانات ومنشآت عمرانية بفعل الاستثمارات الضخمة على جانبى الطريق.

وأوضح أن الأعداد الهائلة المتزايدة لمستخدمى الطريق المتجهة نحو شرق القاهرة والمدن الجديدة دعت إلى ضرورة إيجاد حلول سريعة تتواكب مع التوسعات العمرانية والنهضة العقارية التى تشهدها المناطق التى يمر بها الطريق.

وأشار إلى أن خطة التطوير تمنع الاتصال المباشر مع الطريق الرئيسى لعدم خلط حركة المركبات الخارجة والداخلة على الطريق وفصل حركة النقل الثقيل لحين الانتهاء من الطريق الدائرى الإقليمى، موضحا أن الوزارة تضع سلامة وأمن سكان ورواد هذه المناطق فى محور اهتمامها فى ظل تنامى مشروعات التنمية وإعداد السكان وطلاب الجامعات الجديدة.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

الدستور

ارتفاع أسعار «الشموع» يدفع أهالي بورسعيد إلي العودة لاستخدام «لمبات الجاز» > وجروب علي «الفيس بوك» يطالب المواطنين بعدم دفع فواتير الكهرباء والاعتصام أمام الوزارة



 استمرار أزمة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي بالقاهرة والمحافظات



استمر انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن عدة محافظات، بينها القاهرة والجيزة والإسكندرية والقليوبية والدقهلية والمنوفية وبورسعيد والإسماعيلية لساعات طويلة، وصلت في بعض المحافظات لأكثر من 7 ساعات، وهو ما تسبب في خسائر فادحة للتجار، بعد توقف العديد من الأنشطة التجارية، فضلاً عن تعطل العمل بالبنوك ومكاتب البريد، وتعريض حياة آلاف المرضي للخطر، بسبب توقف وحدات الرعاية والحضّانات في بعض المستشفيات.

وأطلق أهالي حي شبرا حملة لجميع التوقيعات ضد وزارة الكهرباء والشركة القابضة للكهرباء.

يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي استمر فيه انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن عدة مناطق بمحافظة القاهرة، منها حلمية الزيتون، والجمالية، وباب الشعرية، والمرج، ومنشية ناصر، والسيدة زينب، ووسط القاهرة، واستمر الانقطاع في بعض المناطق لأكثر من 3 ساعات.

وانقطعت الكهرباء بشكل شبه مستمر عن محافظة بورسعيد، وأجبر تكرار انقطاع الكهرباء عن المناطق الشعبية ببورسعيد في أحياء العرب، والمناخ، والزهور، الأهالي علي العودة لاستخدام لمبات الكيروسين «الجاز»، لتوافرها ورخص سعرها مقارنة بالشموع التي زادت أسعارها بشكل ملحوظ.

وتزايدت فترات انقطاع الكهرباء عن الأحياء السكنية والمناطق الصناعية بمحافظة الإسكندرية في أوقات حيوية خلال اليوم، حيث استمر مسلسل قطع التيار عن مناطق وسط المدينة، وبعض أحياء المحافظة.

وتقدم عدد من التجار بشكاوي إلي المجلس المحلي لمحافظة الإسكندرية لتضررهم من انقطاع الكهرباء مطالبين محافظة الإسكندرية بتحمل الخسائر التي لحقت بهم.

وفي محافظة الدقهلية، فوجئ المصلون أثناء صلاة التراويح بإمام أحد المساجد يقول في دعائه «اللهم نوّر بيوتنا ونوّر مساجدنا من ظلمة الكهرباء، واهد مسئولي الكهرباء لإتقان عملهم من أجل عبيدك».

جاء ذلك بعد أن تفاقمت ظاهرة انقطاع التيار عن قري ومدن المحافظة حتي وصل الأمر إلي انقطاع الكهرباء عن أكثر من 60 قرية خلال اليومين الماضيين في وقت الإفطار، مما تسبب في إفطار أهالي هذه القري علي ضوء الشموع.

وشهدت قري ومراكز محافظة أسيوط انقطاع الكهرباء علي مدار اليوم، مما تسبب في حدوث العديد من حالات الشغب وحوادث السرقة بعد أن استغلت بعض عصابات سرقة المواشي انقطاع الكهرباء وعدم وجود إضاءة ليهاجموا بعض الحظائر ببعض القري.

وما زال معظم قري محافظة المنوفية تعاني انقطاع التيار الكهربائي، وتصاعد الغضب بين أهالي قري مراكز بركة السبع وقويسنا وأشمون وشبين الكوم ومنوف وتلا والشهداء بسبب انقطاع التيار بشكل شبه يومي عنها.

كما استمر انقطاع الكهرباء في أنحاء دمياط خاصة بعض قري كفر سعد، وتعطلت بعض الدورات الرمضانية المسائية التي نظمها شباب القري في بعض مراكز الشباب بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء.

وتصاعدت المطالبات علي جروب «لا لقطع الكهرباء» الذي أنشأته مجموعة من الشباب علي «الفيس بوك» بعدم دفع فواتير الكهرباء والاعتصام أمام وزارة الكهرباء احتجاجاً علي انقطاع التيار المستمر عن العديد من المناطق، بينما لم ترد أي شكاوي من قطع التيار عن المناطق التي يسكنها رجال الأعمال، والمطالبة بجمع توقيعات من جميع المحافظات لإقالة وزير الكهرباء.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*أستاذ صحافة بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة: الحكومة غير مصدومة من الاعتداءات الوقحة علي النساء بشكل *

*علني

**

* الرجال مرتاحون في إلقاء اللوم على النساء ضحايا التحرش



قالت صحيفة «كريستيان ساينس مونيتور» الأمريكية أمس إن الرجال المصريين يشعرون بالراحة في إلقاء اللوم بشكل غريزي علي النساء ضحايا التحرش الجنسي.

وأضافت في مقال كتبه أستاذ الصحافة بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة جاستن مارتن أن ضحايا التحرش والاعتداء المصريات لا يجدن، غالبا، سوي القليل من المساعدة في محاربة هذه الاعتداءات التي يتعرضن لها. وأوضح مارتن أن الحكومة المصرية وشريحة من المجتمع المصري يبدون غير مصدومين من الأفعال المستهجنة الوقحة والاعتداء علي النساء علانية.

وتابع مارتن أن ضحايا التحرش والاعتداء المصريات لا يجدن، غالباً، سوي القليل من المساعدة في محاربة هذه الاعتداءات التي يتعرضن لها. وأوضح أن الحكومة المصرية وشريحة من المجتمع المصري يبدون غير مصدومين من الأفعال المستهجنة الوقحة والاعتداء علي النساء بشكل علني.

واعتبر مارتن أن أحد العوامل الدافعة الرئيسية المتأصلة وراء مناخ التحرش الجنسي في مصر هو عدم اكتراث الشرطة المصرية لهذه الجرائم.

لكن أضاف إلي ذلك أيضاً لا مبالاة الشرطة بهذه الجرائم. ففي هذه الجرائم تتلقي النساء اللوم لأنهن جلبن الانتهاكات لأنفسهن، بالإضافة إلي الفكرة الخاطئة بأن النساء المصريات كائنات جنسية مفرطة يجب السيطرة عليها.

وقال مارتن إن هذه الافكار نادرا ما تتم مناقشتها، لكن كشفها يعد خطوة أولي حاسمة نحو الإصلاح. وتابع مارتن: كأستاذ في القاهرة، أري مشاعر الكراهية هذه ضد النساء علانية في كثير من الأحيان. وأشار مارتن إلي إحدي الإحصائيات في 2008 والتي ذكرت أن ثلثي الرجال المصريين أقروا بالتحرش بالنساء، وأن نصفهم ألقوا باللائمة علي النساء في هذه الجرائم. وتابع أن ثمانية من كل عشر نساء مصريات يقلن إنهن يتعرضن للتحرش، والنصف يقلن إنهن يتعرض للتحرش يوميا لكن 3 بالمائة فقط يتقدمن ببلاغات للشرطة.

ونقل مارتن عن إحصائية أجرتها منظمة «مجلس السكان» الدولية غير الحكومية القول إن نحو 80 % من المصريين الرجال في عمر 15-29 عاماً يرون أن المرأة تستحق التحرش بها طالما ارتدت ملابس مثيرة. وتابع أن الرقم الأكثر إزعاجا هو أن 73 % من النساء في نفس المرحلة العمرية يرون أن المرأة التي ترتدي ملابس غير محتشمة تستحق ما يحدث لها من انتهاك. وأشار مارتن إلي أن العديد من الرجال المصريين يرفضون التدخل للدفاع عن امرأة تتعرض للتحرش، كما أن الشرطة أيضا تنتهج نفس الأسلوب ولا تتدخل. ولفت مارتن إلي أن القاء اللوم علي ضحايا التحرش في مصر ليس نتيجة ثانوية طبيعية لمجتمع محافظ، لكنه يدرس بشكل كريه وصريح لكثير من الأطفال في هذا البلد.

وأشار مارتن إلي أن المراهقين غير عابئين بإلقاء اللوم علي ضحايا التحرش، خاصة أنهم يُنشأون من الصغر علي أن النساء للمتعة الجنسية. وتابع أن بعض المصريين يرون أن الفتيات ينضجن ليكن كائنات جنسية يجب السيطرة عليها.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

الأقباط يختتمون صومهم السبت ويحتفلون بعيد السيدة العذراء الأحد



يحتفل الأقباط بعد غد ــ السبت ــ بانتهاء صوم السيدة العذراء بعد فترة صيام دامت خمسة عشر يوماً، حيث يتوافد الأقباط إلي كنائس السيدة العذراء للترتيل وترنيم الترانيم الخاصة بالعذراء مثل ترنيمة «شيري ني ماريا» التي تعني باللغة العربية «السلام لك يا مريم» وأيضاً ترنيمة «يام رعام» وغيرها من تراتيل السيدة العذراء.

ومن جانبه، قال القمص «صليب متي ساويرس» ــ كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي بشبرا ــ إن الأقباط يصلون قداس ختام الصوم صباح يوم الأحد ثم يتوجهون إلي منازلهم بعد ذلك لتناول وجبات الإفطار، وقال «ساويرس» إن احتفال الأقباط بهذا العيد يقتصر علي حضور القداس، وأضاف «ساويرس»: أنه سيقيم حفل إفطار الوحدة الوطنية يوم الاثنين المقبل.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

المصرى اليوم 

*انقطاع الكهرباء يتسبب فى توقف الوحدات الصحية بالمنيا.. وتلف اللحوم والأسماك فى السويس *

* كتب *  المحافظات ــ المصرى اليوم    ٢١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠استمر انقطاع التيار الكهربائى فى المحافظات، أمس، وتصاعدت حدة الاستياء بين الأهالى، وقدم عدد منهم فى محافظات مختلفة شكاوى إلى المسؤولين تضرروا فيها من تكبدهم خسائر كبيرة بسبب انقطاع التيار، فيما قدم نائب بالقليوبية سؤالاً عاجلاً إلى رئيس الوزراء و٤ وزراء حول أسباب انقطاع التيار بصفة مستمرة.
فى المنيا قدم مئات المواطنين شكاوى للمسؤولين بالوحدات المحلية، وهندسات الكهرباء فى المحافظة يتضررون من انقطاع التيار عقب أذان المغرب مباشرة، لمدة ساعتين يوميا ما يتسبب فى أضرار بالغة بالأجهزة الكهربائية وتعطل العمل بالوحدات الصحية، ومحطات المياه الإرتوازيه بالقرى التى تشملها خطة تخفيف الأحمال. 
وفى الفيوم تسبب انقطاع التيار فى تلف الأدوية بالصيدليات، وتجمهر أهالى عدة قرى وقطعوا الطريق الرئيسى المؤدى إلى بحيرة قارون بسبب فصل التيار عنهم لساعات يومياً.
وفى الشرقية قدم العشرات من أهالى مدينة منيا القمح عدة شكاوى إلى رئيس إدارة شرق لكهرباء المدينة، تضرروا فيها من استمرار انقطاع الكهرباء بصفة مستمرة وبشكل يومى.
وفى دمياط، قال عدد من الأهالى بقريتى السنانية والشعراء إن انقطاع التيار تسبب فى تعرض أجهزتهم الكهربية للتلف والتعطل، وأعرب أهالى مناطق الأعصر وباب الحرس وشارع مدرسة التجارة والنجدة بمدينة دمياط عن استيائهم بسبب الانقطاع المستمر للكهرباء خاصة مساء الخميس، الذى يشهد حركة تجارية عالية.
وفى سوهاج تسبب تكرار انقطاع التيار فى تصاعد شكاوى المواطنين من توقف محطات المياه وانقطاع مياه الشرب وتوقف حركة العمل بالمصانع وتلف الأجهزة الكهربائية، ودعا المحافظ محسن النعمانى، المهندس حسن صديق وكيل وزارة الكهرباء إلى عقد اجتماع بحضور رؤساء المدن والأحياء لبحث بدائل انقطاع التيار الكهربائى‏‏ وإيجاد حلول لشكاوى المواطنين.‏
وفى البحر الأحمر، حذر عدد من المستثمرين وأصحاب الفنادق السياحية من خطورة استمرار انقطاع التيار على السياحة فى الغردقة ومرسى علم، وطالب اللواء على رضا، رئيس جمعية الاستثمار السياحى بالمحافظة، وزارة الكهرباء باستثناء المحافظة من سياسة تخفيف الأحمال لأنها محافظة ذات طابع خاص على حد قوله.
وفى الأقصر، تعرضت مناطق الطود والعديسى وأرمنت للمرة الأولى لانقطاع الكهرباء، وأكد محمد أبوالغيط، رئيس مجلس محلى إسنا، أن الكهرباء تنقطع بشكل يومى حوالى ٣ ساعات، وأن مياه الرى لم تصل إلى آلاف الأفدنة من الأراضى الزراعية بمناطق المطاعنة وكيمان المطاعنة والشيخ أحود منذ أكثر من ٣ أسابيع بسبب تعطل محطات رفع المياه إثر ضعف التيار الكهربى، وأن مساحات واسعة من الزراعات بمناطق الشيخ محمد عزب أصفون دمرت تماماً لعدم وصول المياه وفشل محاولات تشغيل بعض المحطات بالسولار.
وفى السويس، هدد عدد من أصحاب محال اللحوم والأسماك، بالاعتصام أمام مبنى المحافظة احتجاجاً على فصل الكهرباء لساعات طويلة يومياً مما تسبب فى إتلاف اللحوم الموجودة بمحالهم وإلحاق الخسائر بهم.
فى قنا، شهدت منطقة شرق النيل بنجع حمادى انقطاع التيار بشكل دائم يصل من ٤ إلى ٦ ساعات يوميا، وامتد إلى انقطاع المياه، ولجأ الأهالى لاستخدام الطلمبات الإرتوازية التى تهدد الصحة العامة لاعتمادها على المياه الجوفية.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*يونس» يأمر بمعاقبة المتسببين فى «طول مدة قطع التيار» ويبحث شكاوى «تلف الأجهزة الكهربائية» للمواطنين 

* * كتب *  هشام عمر عبدالحليم    ٢١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠ازداد الغضب لدى قطاعات واسعة من المواطنين بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء بشكل متكرر ولفترات زمنية طويلة، فيما أعطى الدكتور حسن يونس وزير الكهرباء والطاقة تعليمات بالتحقيق فى شكاوى المواطنين من طول فترة الانقطاعات وانخفاض جهد الشبكة، الأمر الذى يؤدى إلى تلف الأجهزة الكهربائية.
وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الدكتور حسن يونس وزير الكهرباء والطاقة أبدى انزعاجا شديدا، من قطع التيار الكهربائى عن المواطنين لمدد طويلة، وأنه أصدر أوامر بالتحقيق ومعاقبة المتسببين فى طول تلك الانقطاعات، خاصة أنهم خالفوا التعليمات الخاصة بالسياسة المتبعة فى قطع التيار الكهربائى، والتى تقضى بألا تزيد فترات الانقطاع على ساعة واحدة.
وقال مصدر فى وزارة الكهرباء إن سياسة تخفيف الأحمال التى تتبعها الوزارة، تعمل بالتناوب على المناطق عند الاضطرار إلى اللجوء إلى قطع التيار حتى لا تتعرض الشبكة القومية للانهيار، فيتم قطع التيار، بالتناوب بين المناطق على أن تكون أقصى مدة للقطع لا تتعدى الـ٦٠ دقيقة على أقصى تقدير.
وأبدى المصدر تخوفه من ازدياد الانتقادات الموجهة للوزارة، مشيرا إلى أن البعض صور اجتماع وزيرى البترول والكهرباء أمس الأول، على أنه يعطى حلا فوريا لمشكلة الانقطاعات، و«هذا ليس صحيحا»، لافتا إلى أن زيادة ضخ الغاز وتحسين مواصفات المازوت سيأخذ وقتا، ولن تأتى نتائجة فورية.
فى سياق متصل كشف المهندس رجب كمال علام رئيس الشبكات والتحكم بمصنع الألومنيوم بنجع حمادى، إحدى الشركات التابعة للشركة المصرية للمعادن، أن جهد الشبكة الكهربائية يتعرض لانخفاض لساعات طويلة مما يعرض ملايين الأجهزة الكهربائية للتلف.فيما تلقت «المصرى اليوم» العديد من شكاوى المواطنين بهذا الشأن.
وقال كمال لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن جهد الشبكة ينخفض يوميا لفترة لا تقل عن ١٠ ساعات من ١٣٢ كيلو فولت إلى ١٠٦ و١١٢ كيلو فولت، مما يؤثر على العملية الإنتاجية ببعض الأماكن بالشركة مثل مصنع النيتروجين، ويؤدى إلى تعطيل الإنتاج لفترات طويلة، بالإضافة إلى تأثير انخفاض الجهد على باقى معدات الشركة.
وأكد أن مشكلة انخفاض جهد الشبكة ينعكس سلبيا على العمر الافتراضى لجميع الآلات الموجودة بالمصنع، مما يمثل إهداراً كبيرا لثروة مصر القومية، يدر على الدولة مبالغ مالية كبيرة، ويعمل به نحو ١٠ الاف عامل بشكل مباشر بالاضافة إلى الآلاف فى صناعات مرتبطة بصناعة الألومنيوم. 
وأشار كمال إلى أن نظام «الاسكادا» وهو نظام يعنى بالتحكم والمراقبة للشبكة الكهربائية ويقوم بتسجيل جميع البيانات والاحداث التى تحدث بالشبكة لحظة بلحظة، ولا يستطيع أحد التدخل فى بياناتها. وطالب كمال المسؤولين بإعادة تعريف من ٢٠٢ مليم إلى ٢١٧ مليم، منوها بأن الـ ١٥ مليما تكلف ميزانية الشركة ٧٥ مليون جنيه سنويا، بالإضافة إلى ٤ ساعات ذروة تكلف ٩٥ مليون جنيه، وهذه الزيادات ستقضى على أى خطط لتطوير وزيادة الاستثمارات كما تقضى على أى حقوق مالية للعمال.
كانت «المصرى اليوم» تلقت العديد من شكاوى المواطنين تتضمن تعرض أجهزتهم المنزلية للتلف نتيجة الانقطاعات الكهربائية المتتالية، وتذبذب التيار. وقال محمد الزينى من محافظة المنوفية، إن جهاز التليفزيون بمنزله تعرض للتلف مرتين خلال أسبوع دفعه إلى قياس قوة التيار الكهربائى، فتبين له ضعف قوه التيار وعدم استطاعته تشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية بكفاءة


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*«البترول» تخفض كميات غاز التصدير لحل أزمة الكهرباء و«يونس» يهدد بعقاب المسؤولين عن قطع التيار أكثر من ساعة *

* كتب *  أشرف فكرى وهشام عمر عبدالحليم والمحافظات    ٢١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

حسن يونس

كشفت مصادر رسمية أن وزارة البترول تتجه إلى تخفيض كميات الغاز المصدرة إلى بعض الدول والشركات الخاصة، خلال الفترة المقبلة، لتلبية الاحتياجات المحلية من الغاز، خصوصاً لقطاع الكهرباء الذى يعانى أزمة حادة تسببت فى خلافات بين وزارتى الكهرباء والبترول خلال الفترة الماضية. وقالت المصادر نفسها إن سياسة تخفيض كميات الغاز المصدر بدأت منذ فترة، ودللت على ذلك بتخفيض حصة شركة «يونيو ـ فينوسيا» بنسبة ٧٠٪ من الكميات المتفق عليها فى العقد بينها وبين هيئة البترول، وأضافت المصادر: «تخفيض التصدير هو الحل المنطقى لمواجهة متطلبات القطاعات الرئيسية المستهلكة للغاز فى مصر».
 كما تم تخفيض كميات الغاز المصدرة إلى الأردن عبر خط الغاز العربى، بنسبة ٣٠٪ منذ بداية العام الجارى، مما دفع الجانب الأردنى إلى تقديم شكاوى غير رسمية خلال لقاءات مسؤولى الطاقة فى البلدين. وقالت المصادر ـ فضلت عدم الكشف عن هويتها ـ: «الأردن يحصل حالياً على نحو ٢٠٠ مليون قدم مكعب يومياً من الغاز، مقابل ٢٥٠ مليون قدم منصوص عليها فى تعاقدين بين الجانبين المصرى والأردنى فى ٢٠٠٣ و٢٠٠٧».
وذكر محمود لطيف، رئيس الشركة القابضة للغازات الطبيعية فى وقت سابق لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «إن الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة للشركة شددت على أن قطاع البترول يعطى أولوية لتغطية السوق المحلية من الغاز، وعلى رأسها قطاعا الكهرباء والصناعة»، وأضاف أن الشركة القابضة للغازات الطبيعية ملتزمة بتوفير الكميات اللازمة لهذين القطاعين بناء على التنسيق المستمر مع هيئة التنمية الصناعية والشركة القابضة لكهرباء مصر.
وتفاقمت أزمات انقطاع التيار فى عدد كبير من المحافظات، ففى المنيا قدم مئات المواطنين شكاوى للوحدات المحلية عن تعطل العمل بالوحدات الصحية ومحطات المياه الارتوازية بالقرى، وقدم أهالى من الفيوم شكاوى عن تلف الأدوية بالصيدليات، وتجمهر العشرات من أهالى بعض القرى وقطعوا الطريق المؤدى إلى بحيرة قارون، احتجاجاً على قطع التيار لساعات وتلف الأغذية المحفوظة بالثلاجات.
وتكررت الشكاوى من تلف الأجهزة الكهربائية فى الشرقية ودمياط التى تعطلت فيها الورش، كما تصاعدت شكاوى مواطنى سوهاج من توقف محطات المياه، وفى الأقصر تعطلت محطات رفع مياه الرى، وفى الشرقية قدم مواطنون شكاوى بشأن تلف الأجهزة المنزلية. وفى السويس، هدد تجار الأسماك والجزارون بالاعتصام أمام مبنى المحافظة، احتجاجاً على تلف محتويات الثلاجات.
من جانبه، أعطى الدكتور حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء، تعليمات مشددة بالتحقيق فى الشكاوى، ومعاقبة المسؤولين المتسببين فى قطع التيار عن بعض المناطق أكثر من ساعة، خصوصاً أن سياسة القطع المتناوب تقضى بأن فترة الانقطاع لا تزيد على ساعة يومياً.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*الكنيسة تنتظر انتهاء البابا شنودة من قراءة مقدمة الإنجيل «المزوّر» لمقاضاة ناشره*

* كتب *  عمرو بيومى    ٢١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

البابا شنودة

التقى البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، أمس الأول، رمسيس النجار، محامى الكنيسة، لبحث أزمة قيام دار نشر إسلامية بطباعة إحدى ترجمات الإنجيل وتقديمها على أنها كتاب مزور لا قداسة له.
وصرح النجار لـ«المصرى اليوم بأن البابا غضب بشدة من نشر الإنجيل بمقدمة تتهكم عليه وتتهمه بالتحريف، وقال: «أنتظر حاليا انتهاء البابا من قراءة المقدمة التى وضعها الناشر، وسنقوم بعدها بتقديم بلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد دار النشر ومؤلف المقدمة، بتهمة ازدراء المسيحية».
فى سياق متصل، أعلن نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، عن عزمه التقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام، اليوم، يتهم فيه دار التنوير الإسلامى ومديرها أبوإسلام أحمد عبدالله بـ«ازدراء المسيحية والتهكم على كتاب سماوى».
من جهة أخرى، مازالت ردود الأفعال الإنجيلية غاضبة من تصريحات القمص بواس عويضة، كاهن كنيسة العذراء بوادى حوف بحلوان، والتى شبه خلالها «المهرطقين والمنتحرين» بالبروتستانت، وأن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ترفض الصلاة عليهم، معتبرا أن البروتستانت فى مصر لا يزيدون على ٤٠٠ ألف شخص.
وكذَّب الدكتور القس أندرية زكى «نائب رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية» ما ذكره عويضة بأن عدد البروتستانت ٤٠٠ ألف، وقال: «نحن نزيد على المليون شخص، ولدينا ١٢٠٠ كنيسة إنجيلية معترف بها ومرخصة».
وطالب الدكتور القس إكرام لمعى، رئيس لجنة الإعلام والنشر بالكنيسة، البابا شنودة بمحاكمة هذا الكاهن وإعلان رفضه لما قاله، حفاظا على وحدة الصف المسيحى، وقال: «أرجو أن يكون للبابا موقف من هذا الحديث المتخلف، وأن يمنع محبى الشهرة والظهور فى وسائل الإعلام من التلفظ بما يسىء لوحدة الكنائس التى نبتغيها حتى لا نظل فى هذه الدائرة التكفيرية المغلقة».
وقلل القس رفعت فكرى، راعى الكنيسة الإنجيلية بأرض شريف، من أهمية عويضة وحديثه، ووصفه بأنه «طالب شهرة»، وقال: «حديث عويضة يدل على امتلاكه خطاباً متعصباً يعكس المناخ العام السائد فى المجتمع»، وأضاف: «الكنائس البروتستانتية فى كل مكان ولا نحتاج من الأرثوذكس صلاة على موتانا، بالإضافة إلى أن الصلاة على الميت لا تفرق مع المتوفى وهى فى الأساس عظة للأحياء».


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*اللمبة والحنفية*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ٢١/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠صدقنى.. قل لى ماذا تضع تحت المخدة؟ أقل لك من أنت؟! فالعاشق يضع تحت المخدة قصائد «نزار» والحاكم يضع تحت المخدة كتاب «ميكافيللى» وأنا أضع تحت المخدة «طوبة» تسندها.. وعقبالك يوم ميلادك لما تنول اللى شغل بالك، فقد أصبحنا فى عيد ميلاد دائم.. دولة تعيش على ضوء الشموع، ومن أجمل أغانى «عبدالوهاب» أغنية عندما يأتى المساء ويقطع الوزير النور فأرجوك لا تطفئ الشمس وقبلنى فى الظلام.. 
وقد تعودت قبل أى مقال أن أحلق ذقنى احتراماً للقارئ لولا انقطاع الماء.. وطبقاً لقواعد القانون الدولى فإن أى دولة تدخل لها الكهرباء يصبح من حقها الحصول على مقعد فى الأمم المتحدة بجوار النافذة ويصبح لها علم ونشيد ووزارة إسكان، لكن كل شىء أصبح ينقطع إلا «الفواتير»، وأصبحت عندنا عدادات دون كهرباء ومحصلون دون مياه وشركات قابضة ومواطنون لا يقبضون..
 والوردة الحمراء فى جاكت النظام التى كان يتباهى بها هى البنية التحتية، وكان يردد: لماذا نقيم حياة ديمقراطية وعندنا شبكة الصرف الصحى، ولماذا نهتم بصناديق الانتخابات وعندنا خزانات المياه؟ فماذا يقول الآن بعد أن انضمت اللمبة والحنفية مثل عدادات التاكسى والمجالس القومية إلى هيئة الآثار؟.. فى مصر كل وزير يجىء إلى منصبه يقسم أنه سيسهر على قطع النور وسوف يرعى أسرته رعاية كاملة وسوف يحترم الدستور لكن لو غلط هيشتمه.. فإذا أردت أن تطاع أؤمر بالمستطاع فكثير على هذا النظام أن تطلب منه إصلاحاً سياسياً، يا دوب تغيير اللمبة أو جلدة الحنفية.. 
فعادة كل شهر جديد يأتى بالتعيين وليس بالانتخاب.. وبمناسبة البنية «التحتية» ساكن «تحتية» مدرس بيسوق تاكسى بعد الضهر لزيادة دخله وفى الفصل كلما رفع له تلميذ يده ليسأله يقول له المدرس (إنت رايح فين؟ أنا مش باروح مصر الجديدة).. ويا رايحين «الغورية» هاتوا لى لمبة وحنفية.


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

الاحد 22  اغسطس  2010 

عيد العدراء 



كل سنة والجميع بالف خير 



اليوم السابع 



*النائب العام يعاين متحف محمود خليل بعد سرقة زهرة الخشخاش *

الأحد، 22 أغسطس 2010 - 11:13






 النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود 
كتب محمود سعد الدين 


 

 
علم "اليوم السابع" أن النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود سيزور متحف محمود خليل الذى شهد سرقة لوحة زهرة الخشخاش، وذلك لمعاينة المكان بنفسه والوقوف على طريقة السرقة والهروب التى اتخذها السارق.

وكان وزير الثقافة فاروق حسنى قد كشف أمس عن سرقة لوحة زهرة الخشخاش للفنان فان جوخ من المتحف صباح اليوم، وتم على الفور تكليف المستشار القانونى لوزير الثقافة وفريق من الشئون القانونية بالوزارة بمباشرة التحقيق الإدارى فى موقع الحادث وتم عرض نتيجة التحقيق على وزير الثقافة، الذى أحال المسئولين والقيادات المسئولة بقطاع الفنون التشكيلية إلى رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية لتحديد المسئولية الإدارية وإصدار قرار فى هذا الشأن .

الأغرب فى هذه الأحداث التى صاحبت سرقة اللوحة، هى تصريحات المسئولين بوزارة الثقافة، حيث خرج فاروق حسنى بعد ساعات قليلة، ليؤكد أن السارقين سرقوا اللوحة وتركوا البرواز ثم خرجوا بعدها، وأكد أنه تم القبض عليهم بمطار القاهرة، ثم تراجع عن ذلك التصريح مؤكدا أن السارق لم يتم القبض عليه واللوحة ما زالت مسروقة، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى تدخل الرئيس مبارك بنفسه بحسب ما أدلى حسنى من تصريحات فى برنامج القاهرة اليوم.


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

*هبوط أرضى بشوارع الإسكندرية إثر كسر ماسورة مياه*

الأحد، 22 أغسطس 2010 - 11:20






 محاولات لعمل الإصلاحات اللازمة 
الإسكندرية – هناء أبو العز


 

 
تلقى مأمور قسم باب شرقى بالإسكندرية بلاغاً يفيد بوجود هبوط فى أرضية شارع على الفقى المتفرع من شارع كامل الكيلانى.

انتقلت إدارة الحماية المدنية بمعداتها، وبالفحص تبين وجود هبوط مساحته 3 فى 6 مترا تقريباً، وعمق 30 سم أمام العقارين 12 و14 بالشارع المشار إليه، نتيجة كسر فى ماسورة المياه، مما تسبب فى إحداث ذعر للسكان.

تم إخطار عمليات المحافظة ومرفق المياه والصرف الصحى وشركة الغاز، وجارى عمل الإصلاحات بالمنطقة.


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

*مدرب الأسود مدحت كوتة ينجو من هجوم أسدين*

الأحد، 22 أغسطس 2010 - 09:51






 مدرب الأسود الدولى مدحت كوتة 
كتب على الكشوطى 


 

 
تحسنت حالة مدرب الأسود الدولى مدحت كوتة الصحية، وذلك بعد تعرضه لحادث أليم كان سيودى بحياته لولا طلقات الرصاص حيث كان يقوم مدحت بتقديم فقرة الأسود وهو مستلق بين أسدين ومن المفترض أن يقوم الأسد الذى على يمينه وعلى يساره بالدحرجة إلى جانبى الحلبة ولكن فجأة هاجمه الأسد الذى على يساره بدون سابق إنذار وحين تعامل معه المدرب لإسكاته بالعصا قفز فوقه الأسد الآخر الذى كان على يمينه لتتدخل طلقات الرصاص ليبتعد الأسد عن مدحت كوتة وينقل للمستشفى بعد إصاباته بجروح خطيرة.


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

الدستور










حسن يونس





أكد الدكتور محمد عوض رئيس الشركة القابضة لكهرباء مصر أنه لم يحدث تخفيف للأحمال الكهربائية مساء أمس الجمعة وقت الذروة ، حيث تم تغطية كافة أنحاء الجمهورية باستقرار.

وقال عوض - فى تصريح له اليوم السبت - إن أحمال يوم الجمعة كانت أقل من أحمال باقى أيام الأسبوع بحوالى 5% وقت الذروة ، وهو ما يمكن الوصول إليه باقى أيام الأسبوع عند ترشيد الاستهلاك.

وأضاف أن ترشيد الاستهلاك بنسبة 5% فى أى من أماكن يعتبر البديل الفعال لتخفيف الأحمال وانقطاع الكهرباء بالإضافة تجنب الدولة استثمارات جديدة قد تصل إلى 7 مليارات جنيه.


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

المصرى اليوم

*يوميات العطش والظلام: سوق سوداء للمياه وانقطاع الكهرباء يعطل محطات الشرب *

* كتب *  أشرف فكرى وعادل البهنساوى وهشام عمر، والمحافظات    ٢٢/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

تصوير- محمد فرغلى
مواطنون يحصلون على المياه من إحدى الترع فى محافظة الفيوم أمس فى ظل أزمة أنقطاع المياه المستمرة منذ أيام 

فى الوقت الذى تواصلت فيه جهود وزارة الكهرباء لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه فى أزمة انقطاع الكهرباء، ووجهت دعوة للمواطنين إلى الاستمرار فى ترشيد الاستهلاك، تصاعدت أزمة نقص المياه فى الفيوم ودمياط، وقال مصدر بالشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى إن انقطاع الكهرباء أثّر على محطات مياه الشرب المغذية لكثير من المناطق. وكشف مصدر مسؤول بوزارة البترول عن أن الوزارة بدأت مراجعة موقفها المتشدد حيال طلبات وزارة الكهرباء بالموافقة على إنشاء محطات توليد جديدة، مشيراً إلى أن الأزمة الحالية ستدفع وزارة البترول إلى العمل على توفير الغاز بأى طريقة للمحطات التى تعتزم «الكهرباء» إقامتها بنظام الدورة المركبة.
ودعا الدكتور حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصرى اليوم»، المصانع الكبرى إلى نقل جميع أحمالها الكهربائية إلى خارج أوقات الذروة، تفادياً لحدوث انقطاعات التيار. وجدد الوزير مطالبته المواطنين بترشيد الاستهلاك، قائلاً: «إذا قام كل مواطن بترشيد استهلاكه من الكهرباء بنحو ٥%، ستختفى على الفور مشكلة انقطاع الكهرباء». فى السياق نفسه، استمر انقطاع التيار الكهربائى فى عدد من المحافظات، أمس، وتوقفت ورش المنطقة الصناعية بمركز المنزلة بالدقهلية عن العمل لنحو ٥ ساعات.
وتصاعدت أزمة مياه الشرب فى محافظتى الفيوم ودمياط، وقطع أهالى قرية «السليين» بالفيوم الطريق، احتجاجاً على نقص المياه، وتجمهر أهالى عدد من القرى داخل ديوان المحافظة، فيما هدد مواطنون من دمياط بالتظاهر بالجراكن، ولجأ المسؤولون إلى حل الأزمة بإرسال سيارات المياه التى تسببت فى نشوب العديد من المشاجرات بسبب تدافع الأهالى للفوز بـ«جراكن المياه» التى ارتفع سعرها فى السوق السوداء إلى ٣ جنيهات. من جهته، صرح المهندس محمود نافع، رئيس شركة مياه الشرب والصرف الصحى بالفيوم، بأن سبب أزمة مياه الشرب فى المحافظة وانقطاعها فى العديد من القرى يرجع إلى وجود عطل بخط الكهرباء المغذى لمحطة مياه الشرب بالعزب.


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

*عشرات المحامين يتظاهرون للمطالبة بإظهار «كاميليا».. واستياء كنسى من الإساءة للبابا*

* كتب *  عمرو بيومى    ٢٢/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠نظم العشرات من شباب المحامين وقفة احتجاجية أمام نقابة المحامين للمطالبة بسرعة إظهار كاميليا شحاتة، زوجة كاهن ديرمواس، لتعلن ما إذا كانت تريد إشهار إسلامها من عدمه. وطالب المتظاهرون البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، بسرعة الكشف عن الأحداث الطائفية التى تخفيها الكنيسة. ووزع المتظاهرون بيانا كشفوا فيه عن نيتهم تأسيس رابطة «محامون ضد الفتنة الطائفية».
وطالب البيان بالحفاظ على مصر كبلد يتعايش أبناؤه رغم اختلاف معتقداتهم ورفض تجاوزات أجهزة الدولة القانون لصالح الأغلبية أو الأقلية، والمطالبة بعدم تحويل الكنائس والمساجد إلى قلاع محصنة، وإخضاع الأديرة للرقابة الأمنية والصحية، والإفراج الفورى عن المحتجزين بها دون إرادتهم - حسب نص البيان.
فى المقابل، رفض العديد من أساقفة المجمع المقدس التعليق على موضوع إسلام كاميليا أو احتجازها فى الدير، مشددين على أن المظاهرة التى تمت، من الممكن أن تشعل فتيل الفتنة الطائفية بسبب ترديد القائمين عليها هتافات مسيئة للبابا شنودة. وأكد مصدر بالمجمع المقدس أن البابا شنودة قرر بشكل نهائى «منع ظهور كاميليا» فى الإعلام لأجل غير مسمى، كما تم إرجاء إيداعها أحد الأديرة، على أن تستقر فى إحدى دور الخدمة بعين شمس لفترة من الزمن.


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

*مظاهرة نسائية فى المهندسين ضد ارتفاع الأسعار و«البوابين» ينضمون لربات البيوت فى الاحتجاج *

* كتب *  فاطمة أبوشنب    ٢٢/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

تصوير ـ محمد كمال
جانب من المظاهرة 

تظاهر عشرات من السيدات وحراس العقارات فى المهندسين أمس، أمام مسجد أنس بن مالك، احتجاجاً على ارتفاع أسعار اللحوم والسلع الغذائية، مطالبين الرئيس حسنى مبارك بالتدخل لإنهاء أزمة ارتفاع الأسعار. وانضم عدد من المارة للمتظاهرين وظلوا يرددون الهتافات منها «١٥٠ جنيه دخلنا الشهرى هنعمل بيهم إيه بعد ما وصل كيلو اللحمة بـ٨٠ جنيه»، وقالوا إنهم يتقاضون رواتب ضئيلة دون تأمين صحى، وحملوا لافتات كتبوا عليها «بابا مبارك.. ماما سوزان اتدخلوا لحل الأزمة الأسعار فاقت كل الحدود».
وقف عبدالرحيم محمد، فى منتصف الشارع وظل يصرخ: «ارحمونا ولادنا خلاص هيموتوا من الجوع»، وقال إنه حارس عقار وراتبه لا يتجاوز ٤٠٠ جنيه ويعول ١١ شخصاً، ولا يستطيع شراء اللحوم ولا الأسماك، نظرا لارتفاع الأسعار، مشيراً إلى أن كيلو اللحم وصل إلى ١٠٠ جنيه فى المهندسين وراتبه لا يكفى إلا لشراء الخبز حتى لا يموت أولاده من الجوع.
وقالت سامية الطوخى «ربة منزل» إنها اتفقت مع عدد من السيدات مساء أمس الأول بعد صلاة التراويح على تنظيم مظاهرة سلمية يطالبن فيها الرئيس مبارك والسيدة قرينته بالتدخل لحمايتهن من ارتفاع الأسعار.
وانضم إبراهيم محمد أحمد، سائق، للمظاهرة وظل يندد بارتفاع الأسعار، وقال إنه قدم استقالته لأن راتبه الشهرى لا يكفى احتياجات أسرته، وأوضح أن لديه ٦ أولاد، ويخشى دخول محل الجزارة لعدم قدرته على شراء اللحوم، ويسلم راتبه الشهرى لزوجته حتى تتصرف فى الإنفاق.


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

*أول محاكمة شعبية لوزير التعليم منتصف سبتمبر *

* كتب *  وفاء بكرى    ٢٢/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠قررت نقابة المعلمين المستقلة عقد أول محاكمة شعبية للدكتور أحمد زكى بدر، وزير التربية والتعليم، يوم ١٥ سبتمبر المقبل، فى إحدى قاعات نقابة الصحفيين، واختارت النقابة يوم المحاكمة ـ التى ستستمر لمدة ٣ ساعات ـ ليتزامن مع إعلان تشكيلها رسميا، للدفاع عن القضايا التعليمية.
ودعت النقابة، خلال بيان لها، جميع المواطنين من مدرسين وأولياء أمور وطلاب لحضور المحاكمة التى سيتحدث خلالها عدد كبير من الخبراء التربويين من بينهم الدكتور حامد عمار شيخ التربويين، معتبرة أن محاكمة الوزير تخص كل مواطن مصرى، وليس «المعلم» فقط، مؤكدة فى الوقت نفسه أن انهيار التعليم يعد تهديدا لمستقبل وأمن مصر، وبالتالى يجب وضع خطة تعليمية واضحة من قبل الوزارة لتطوير التعليم.


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

*كلمات راقصة*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ٢٢/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠- فى إيران «رمضان كريم» وفى تركيا «رجب طيب».. لكن فى مصر «شعبان عبدالرحيم».
- هناك اختلاف فى الرؤية.. الإخوان يتابعون مسلسل «الجماعة» والحزب الوطنى يتابع مسلسل «العار».
- الجزائريون حطموا أتوبيس مصر والمصريون حطموا أتوبيس الجزائر، بدلاً من الوحدة «العربية» فكروا أولاً فى «الأتوبيس» الموحد.
- قبل أن تقدم أوراقك إلى «الائتلاف الشعبى» تذكر أنه لا يؤجل التجنيد.
- الذين يظلمون حكام العالم الثالث ينسون أن العيب فى قانون التأمينات الذى لا يمنح المعاش الكامل إلا بعد «٣٦» سنة خدمة.
-انتبه.. كل الأغانى الوطنية الآن التى تقول (بلدى.. بلدى.. بلدى) تقصد الرغيف.
- قلنا إن التغيير الذى حدث أننا كنا «نجوع وقرى» فأصبحنا «نجوع ونعطش».
- ليس عندى تكييف أو مروحة، وطول النهار ابنى «يهوى» علىَّ وتخرج زوجتى وهو «يهوى» لتحذره (اوعى الكباب يتحرق منك).
- فى الإسكندرية حملة جمال تمر على المقاهى وحملة البرادعى تمر على البيوت.. أفكر فى الانضمام إلى حملة نابليون لأنه أعدم المحافظ.
- يقول العلماء إن الدلتا سوف تغرق فى مياه البحر وباقى البلد فى مياه المجارى.
- كلنا يعرف ماضى مصر لكن رجلاً واحداً فقط يعرف مستقبلها وبعد ساعة كاملة شرحت فيها الموقف السياسى لزوجتى، سألتها فى النهاية: (مين اللى جاى؟) فقالت: (خالك عبدالحفيظ وعياله).
- لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم سوف يسلمون لنا مصر على «المحارة» وفيها «ساكن


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

*عجبني جدا مقال
كلمات راقصة
مقال ساخر بطريقه جميله
شكرا ليكي asmicheal ​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني جدا مقال​*
> *كلمات راقصة*
> *مقال ساخر بطريقه جميله*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي asmicheal *​


 

:download:


انا كمان بيعجبنى جدا 
جلال عامر 
وبخلية الفاكهة اللى بحلى بيها 

فى نهاية الاخبار 


شكرا لمتابعتك مايكل


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

الاثنين 23  اغسطس 2010 

اليوم السابع 




*صحافة القاهرة اليوم : وفاة الأميرة هند الفاسى.. وحسن حمدى يحث جماهير الأهلى على حسن استقبال الجزائريين.. وارتفاع الحمل الأقصى للشبكة الكهربائية وراء انقطاعها *

الإثنين، 23 أغسطس 2010 - 01:44







إعداد محمود عبد الراضى


 

 
اكتست الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم من القاهرة بصور المستشار عبد المجيد محمود أثناء تفقده لمتحف محمود خليل عقب سرقة "زهرة الخشخاش" وتزاحمت الصفحات الأولى بتصريحات وقرارات النائب العام كان أبرزها أن المراقبة الأمنية للمتحف تتم من خلال المراقبة الشكلية فقط، وليس من خلال المراقبة بالكاميرات حيث يقوم الموظفون بتحرير محاضر فى الصباح لإثبات وجود اللوحات الفنية، وتُحرر فى توقيت غلق المتحف بالمساء لإثبات وجودها دون أى مراقبة أمنية حقيقية، كما كشف النائب العام على أن 43 كأمير للمراقبة لا تعمل منها سوى 7 فقط، ونقلت الصحف تأكيد فاروق حسنى وزير الثقافة على أنه تم القبض على اللصوص وأدلى بأوصافهم ثم تراجعه بعد ذلك.

لم تغفل الصحف وفاة الأميرة هند الفاسى وفاة طبيعية فى إحدى مستشفيات 6 أكتوبر بعد صراع مع المرض دام أياما، وبعيدا عن زهرة الخشخاش ووفاة الأميرة هند الفاسى فإن الصحف لم تهمل اللقاء المرتقب بين النادى الأهلى المصرى ونظيره الجزائرى شبيبة القبائل يوم 29 أغسطس الجارى حيث أبرزت تشديد حسن حمدى رئيس النادى الأهلى على الجمهور الأهلاوى بالتشجيع المثالى وتأكيده على حسن الصلة بين الشعبين الشقيقين وأن مباراة كرة القدم لن تفارق بينهما.

وحول انقطاع التيار الكهربائى بصفة مستمرة فى معظم محافظات مصر، قالت الصحف إن ارتفاع الحمل الأقصى للشبكة الكهربائية للجمهورية أمس إلى 22 ألفا و400 ميجاوات بزيادة 850 ميجاوات عن أمس الأول أدى إلى تخفيف الأحمال.





أبرزت الأهرام تصريحات النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود فى قضية سرقة 
"زهرة الخشخاش" بأن حالة التسيب والإهمال الواضحة فى إجراءات تأمين المتحف هى السبب الرئيسى وراء سرقة لوحة زهرة الخشخاش من داخله.

وحول انقطاع الكهرباء بصفة مستمرة قالت الأهرام إن ارتفاع الحمل الأقصى للشبكة الكهربائية للجمهورية أمس إلى 22 ألفا و400 ميجاوات بزيادة 850 ميجاوات عن أمس الأول أدى إلى تخفيف الأحمال.

أبرزت الجريدة المشاجرة التى اندلعت بين عائلة الأمير تركى وشقيق الأميرة هند فاسى عقب وفاتها بإحدى مستشفيات أكتوبر وفاة طبيعية حيث أبدى شقيقها رغبته فى إلقاء نظرة الوداع عليها إلا أن نجلها منعه فدخل الاثنان فى مشاجرة.


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

*محافظ المنيا:زيارة البابا شنودة للاطمئنان على صحته فقط*

الإثنين، 23 أغسطس 2010 - 11:18







 د. أحمد ضياء الدين محافظ المنيا 
المنيا ـ حسن عبد الغفار


 

 
أكد الدكتور أحمد ضياء الدين محافظ المنيا أن زيارته لقداسة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية جاءت للاطمئنان على صحته كما تعود دائما، قائلا :"تربطنى به علاقات وطيدة منذ زمن بعيد، والزيارة تأخرت لظروف خارجة عن إرادتى وأنها لم تكن بقصد التحدث عن مطرانية مغاغة التى لم نتطرق لها مطلقا فى الحديث ".

وأشار المحافظ عقب إفطار الوحدة الوطنية الذى أقيم أمس فى مركز المؤتمرات بالمنيا الجديدة، إلى أن الزيارة لم تكن معلنة لأى شخص حتى من رافقنى فيها، مؤكدا أنه تحدث مع البابا شنودة فى أشياء عامة كثيرة منها مشكلة الدراسة القديمة والجديدة، وذكريات قداسته فى التعليم، وهيكل سليمان، ولم نتطرق من قريب أو بعيد لمشكلة مطرانية مغاغة والعدوة.

مضيفا أن الزيارة كانت تهدف أيضا إلى المواجهة وإعلان المحبة والاطمئنان على صحة قداسته عقب عودته من رحلته العلاجية، وأضاف أن القيادة السياسية على علم تام بما أقوم به مؤكدا على التزامه القطعى ببنود اتفاق 17 مارس الخاص بهدم المطرانية القديمة وتسويتها بالأرض ثم العمل فى المطرانية الجديدة.

وقد علمت "اليوم السابع" بقيام الأنبا اغاثون أسقف مغاغة والعدوة بالسفر للقاء البابا شنودة من أجل حل مشكلة المطرانية مع المحافظة.


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

*12 سنتيمترا زيادة فى منسوب النيل أمام السد العالى *








 صورة أرشيفية 
وكالة (أ. ش. أ)


 

 
حقق منسوب الفيضان أمام السد العالى اليوم الأحد زيادة بلغت 12 سنتيمترا عن منسوب الأمس السبت، حيث سجل المنسوب 171 مترا و82 سنتيمترا مقابل 171 مترا و70 سنتيمترا.

وأشار التقرير الذى تلقاه الدكتور محمد نصر الدين علام، وزير الموارد المائية والرى، إلى أن محتويات بحيرة ناصر سجلت اليوم 105 مليارات و590 مليون متر مكعب، أى بزيادة 540 مليون متر مكعب عن محتويات البحيرة أمس، السبت، التى سجلت 105 مليارات و50 مليون متر مكعب.

وأوضح التقرير أن كميات المياه المنصرفة خلف السد العالى بلغت 220 مليون متر مكعب، أى أقل من المنصرف أمس بنحو 10 ملايين متر مكعب، وهذه الكميات تكفى احتياجات الزراعة والصناعة وتوفير مياه الشرب وتشغيل الملاحة على امتداد نهر النيل.


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

*طفل عمره 5 أعوام يكسب قضية بعد اتهامه بسرقة كيس شيبسى!*

الإثنين، 23 أغسطس 2010 - 10:32







 صورة أرشيفية 
دبلن (أ.ش.أ)


 

 
لا يتعدى عمره خمسة أعوام، ومع ذلك كسب قضية اتهم فيها زورا بسرقة كيس من رقائق البطاطس /شيبسى/، ولكن العدالة وقفت إلى صفه عندما حكم لصالحه بالتعويض عن التشهير به وحصل على مبلغ 6300 جنيه أسترلينى 7500 يورو.

وكان الطفل تادج مونى من بالبريجان فى شمال دبلن عاصمة أيرلندا بصحبة أمه راشيل مونى فى محل بقالة محلى عندما وجه له موظف الخزنة هذا الاتهام، وما كان من أمه إلا أن قدمت له إيصالا يثبت أنها دفعت ثمن الشيبسى، إلا أن مدير المتجر رفض قبول تفسيرها حسبما قال محامى الطفل.


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

الدستور 

المستشار عبد المجيد محمود: متحف محمود خليل به 43 كاميرا مراقبة الكترونية لحماية المقتنيات، غير أنها جميعها معطلة عن العمل عدا 7 كاميرات فقط!






 النائب العام يعاين موقع سرقة "زهرة الخشخاش"



أجرى المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام معاينة لموقع سرقة لوحة "زهرة الخشخاش" للفنان العالمى فان جوخ بمتحف محمد محمود خليل وذلك للوقوف بنفسه على ملابسات حادث السرقة وكيفية وقوعه. 

وكان النائب العام قد توجه إلى المتحف صباح اليوم يرافقه المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد ورئيس المكتب الفنى وفريق من محققى النيابة العامة حيث استمعوا إلى أقوال عدد من مسئولى المتحف خلال المعاينة، وتفقدوا أماكن ومواقع الدخول والخروج، وأطلعوا على شروط التأمين والسلامة المقررة ومقتنيات المتحف وأعداد العاملين به وأماكن دخول المترددين عليه. 

وقال المستشار عبد المجيد محمود في تصريحات صحفية خارج متحف محمود خليل، عقب معاينة استغرقت نحو 20 دقيقة ، إن كافة الإجراءات المقررة لتأمين المتحف الذي يضم مجموعة من المقتنيات الثمينة إلى جوار اللوحة المسروقة - هي إجراءات هزيلة وشكلية في معظمها، على الرغم من ضيق ومحدودية مساحة المتحف التي كان من شأنها تسهيل مهمة التأمين والمراقبة.

وكشف النائب العام أن كافة الإجراءات والتدابير الأمنية المتخذة بالمتحف في معظمها إجراءات شكلية ولا ترقي إلى الحد الأدنى المطلوب من الحماية والتأمين لمقتنيات أثرية عالمية غاية في الأهمية، مشيرا إلى أن متحف محمود خليل به 43 كاميرا مراقبة الكترونية لحماية المقتنيات، غير أنها جميعها معطلة عن العمل عدا 7 كاميرات فقط، فضلا عن وجود أجهزة إنذار ضد السرقة بكل لوحة من اللوحات داخل المتحف إلا انها جميعا معطلة أيضا ولا تعمل.

وأضاف أن كافة أوجه المراقبة الأمنية هزيلة، ومن بينها قيام مسئولو المتحف بعمل محضر جرد يومي لمقتنيات المتحف لمجرد إثبات وجودها دون التأكد من أن يد العبث قد طالتها من عدمه، مشيرا إلى أن كافة تلك المحاضر مجرد إجراءات شكلية لا تمنع أو تحول دون سرقة مقتنيات المتحف.

وحمل المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام بشدة على الإجراءات الأمنية مؤكدا أن ضعفها تسبب في وقوع حادث السرقة، لافتا إلى أن النيابة العامة سبق وأن لفتت النظر ونبهت إلى هزال وضعف إجراءات تأمين الآثار والمقتنيات الفنية العالمية بمصر عقب وقوع حادث مشابه في مارس من العام الماضي الذي شهد سرقة 9 لوحات فنية من متحف محمد علي، وتمت إعادتها فيما بعد، مشيرا إلى أن نفس التسيب في إجراءات التأمين والمراقبة تسبب في تكرار الحادث.

وأشار إلى أنه على الرغم من أن اللوحة تبلغ قيمتها نحو 55 مليون دولار إلى جانب وجود مقتنيات فنية أخرى باهظة الثمن، ومحدودية عدد الزائرين والمترددين - والذي بلغ يوم الحادث 9 أشخاص فقط وضيق مكان المتحف - غير أن المسئولين عن المتحف فشلوا في تأمينه بالصورة التي تليق وكان من شأنها منع وقوع هذا الحادث.

وأعرب النائب العام عن أمله في أن تسفر جهود أجهزة الأمن المختلفة في العثور على اللوحة وضبط الجناة، إلى جانب الوصول إلى ما أسماه بالحل الجذري في مسألة حماية المقتنيات الفنية والآثار وعدم تكرار الحادث.


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

المصرى اليوم 

*«الأعلى للطاقة» يجتمع اليوم لمواجهة أزمة «الظلام».. و«الكهرباء»: الغاز لم يصل*

٢٣/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

حسن يونس

ينظم عدد من الحركات السياسية ٣ وقفات خلال الأيام المقبلة، احتجاجاً على الغلاء واستمرار أزمة انقطاع الكهرباء، وطالبت منظمة حقوقية بإقالة الدكتور حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء، لفشله فى تقديم حلول للأزمة، فيما بررت الشركة القابضة لكهرباء مصر عودتها لسياسة قطع التيار، أمس الأول السبت، بأن ذلك كان إجراء ضرورياً لإنقاذ الشبكة من الانهيار.
 ويعقد المجلس الأعلى للطاقة اجتماعاً اليوم برئاسة الدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، لبحث أزمة الكهرباء، ومناقشة طرح مناقصات عالمية لإنشاء محطات توليد، ومن المتوقع أن يقر الاجتماع برامج تنفيذية لترشيد الطاقة، خصوصاً فى المنشآت الحكومية.
وأعلنت حركة «شباب ٦ أبريل» عن تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية غداً الثلاثاء بالشموع أمام مجلس الوزراء، كما تنظم «الجبهة الشعبية الحرة» وقفة مساء الأربعاء بأقفاص خبز فارغة فى ميدان المطرية، احتجاجاً على ارتفاع أسعار السلع الغذائية، وتنظم الحركتان معاً وقفة يوم ٢٥ رمضان فى القاهرة والإسكندرية والمنيا وأسيوط وسوهاج والأقصر احتجاجاً على أزمة الكهرباء.
 وقال الدكتور محمد عوض، رئيس القابضة للكهرباء، إن الشركة اضطرت آسفة إلى تخفيف الأحمال بمقدار ٨٥٠ ميجاوات لإنقاذ الشبكة من الانهيار بعد أن وصل الحمل الأقصى يوم السبت إلى ٢٢٤٠٠ ميجاوات بزيادة ٥٪ على أحمال يوم الجمعة. وكشف مسؤول رسمى بوزارة الكهرباء عن عدم وصول كميات الغاز، التى أعلنت وزارة البترول عن عزمها ضخها لتلبية احتياجات المحطات، مما تسبب فى وجود نقص بقيمة ١٦٠٠ ميجاوات.


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

*خميس بالمعاش وجمعة بالخدمة*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ٢٣/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠ساذج من يصدق ما يقال فى فترة الخطوبة أو فى الحملات الانتخابية وفى حياة كل منا حب أول أوقعه فى «حنين»، وملازم أول أوقفه فى «كمين»، وحين يهفو القلب للماضى ويرنو للبعيد تزورنى عيناك يا حبى الوحيد وأتذكر «ليلى» والضابط «وحيد»، فهذه دولة مثل قصص أجاثا كريستى «بوليسية»، وإذا كان «آرثر كونان دويل» قد اخترع «شارلوك هولمز» ومساعده «واطسن» فنحن اخترعنا «الصول خميس» ومساعده «التيحى».. و«الصول خميس» أقرب إلى قلوبنا من «عبده الحرامى» لكن عيب الصول «خميس» أنه تمدد بفعل الجو وقانون الطوارئ وأصبح هو الذى يحدد أسماء عمداء الكليات وأعضاء المحليات وضيوف التليفزيون وعمد القرى ومرضى القلب والمبشرين بالمجلس.. 
وأصبح أربعة أخماس الهواء نيتروجين والباقى صول «خميس».. فوراء كل عظيم امرأة تدفعه إلى الأمام لـ«يهرسه» الأتوبيس وصول خميس يشده إلى الخلف لـ«يركبه» البوكس، ففى مصر «يد» العدالة تنتهى بـ«صوابع» زينب والأمن فضلوه عن العلم.. وحين يتغلب الأمن «السياسى» على الأمن «الجنائى» تنتشر الفوضى لكن يحدث التوازن عندما تكون عين ساهرة على الأمن السياسى وعين ساهرة على الأمن الجنائى، وفى النص «مناخير»..
 فقد أصبحنا نشم الصول «خميس» مع الهواء ونشربه مع كوب الماء ويجلس فى علبة الدواء ويسيطر الآن على الزراعة والصناعة والتجارة والسياحة، خميس بالمعاش لأن خميس بالمعاش أحب إلى الدولة من جمعة بالخدمة.. قبل ما انسى، حضرتك دفعت فلوس الرحلة؟.. فبين الرحلة والكعب الداير خيط رفيع فى الأولى معاك أولادك وفى الثانية معاك ربنا.. 
وبين الشاشة التى يتابعها الحى والقطنة التى يأخذها الميت خيط رفيع، فلا تصدق السياسى إذا تكلم، والممثل إذا ضحك، والمذيع إذا بكى، فهذا المذيع الذى يبكى على الغلابة من العصابة وصديق شخصى للصول «خميس».. سيطر الأمن على الإعلام والتعليم والسياسة والسياحة فتحولنا إلى بلد مسجل خطر يصدر البرقيات ويستورد المكالمات، فيه فصول دون تعليم وإعلام دون معرفة ورجال أمن دون أمن.. بعد إذنك الصول «خميس» جاى ع الأرض المزروعة.


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

*الثلاثاء 24 اغسطس **2010   *

*اليوم السابع*








*"عيسى" مكذباً المصرى اليوم: لم أتقاض مليماً فى نقل ملكية الدستور*

الثلاثاء، 24 أغسطس 2010 - 13:04






 إبراهيم عيسى 


 

 
نفى الكاتب الصحفى إبراهيم عيسى رئيس تحرير جريدة "الدستور" بشكل قاطع ما نشرته جريدة "المصرى اليوم" عن حصوله على مبلغ مليون جنيه ضمن عملية انتقال ملكية جريدة "الدستور" من مالكها السابق الأستاذ عصام إسماعيل فهمى إلى الدكتور السيد البدوى شحاتة والأستاذ رضا إدارود المساهمين الجدد.

وأكد عيسى أن ذلك الخبر كذوب تماما، وتلك المعلومة بكل حرف فيها عارية تماما من الصحة، وأنه لم يحصل على مليم واحد ضمن عملية نقل ملكية الجريدة التى يترأس تحريرها، متسائلا عن المصدر الذى استقت منه جريدة "المصرى اليوم" هذه المعلومة، وكيف أنها تصدعنا بإدعاء المهنية كل يوم بينما لم تهتم بالتحقق من صحة هذه المعلومة التى دستها وكأنها الحقيقة بينما هى كاذبة تماما. 

وقال رئيس تحرير جريدة "الدستور" إن دوره الحقيقى فى جريدة الدستور وتأسيسها وإنجاحها يستحق أضعاف هذا المبلغ، لكنه لم يحصل على أى مقابل مادى، مكتفيا بدوره فى صناعة هذه التجربة الرائدة وغير المسبوقة التى جعلتها موضع النموذج والرمز للصحافة المستقلة التى لا تحكمها المصالح والتوازنات وألعاب البيزنس وواجهات الصفقات السياسية والمالية.


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

*مستغلاً موجة "الاستقالات"..*

*"بدر" يقرر إلغاء عدد من المناصب القيادية بوزارة التعليم*

الثلاثاء، 24 أغسطس 2010 - 14:30






 د. أحمد زكى بدر وزير التربية والتعليم 
كتب حاتم سالم 


 

 
رغم مرور 10 أيام على استقالة 2 من كبار المسئولين بوزارة التربية والتعليم، وهما د. هانى منيب رئيس قطاع التعليم الفنى ود. محمود عابدين مدير الأكاديمية المهنية للمعلمين، إلا أن الدكتور أحمد زكى بدر لم يعلن حتى الآن عن هوية من سيحل محلهما، والسر يكمن، حسب توقعات مصادر بالوزارة، فى نيته استغلال موجة الاستقالات لإلغاء عدد من المناصب التى يرى أن وجودها يكلِّف الوزارة كادراً مالياً ووظيفياً دون تحقيق فائدة قصوى.

وتؤكد المصادر أن الوزير ينوى إلغاء منصب رئيس قطاع التعليم الفنى، والذى كان يشغله "منيب"، على أن يكتفى برئيس إدارة مركزية يكون المسئول الأول عن القطاع، غير أنه لم يستقر حتى الآن على رئيس إدارة يخلف المهندس فضل بيومى، والذى سيرحل عن منصبه بنهاية شهر أغسطس الجارى.

وتوضح المصادر أن الوزير سيعيد تجربة طبَّقها فى الأشهر الأولى من تواجده بالوزارة، حينما ألغى منصب مدير مركز التطوير الإلكترونى بعد استقالة الدكتور صلاح عليوة مكتفياً بإسناد شئونه لمعاونه لشئون تكنولوجيا المعلومات، د. أحمد طوبال. تلك الواقعة سبقها قيام الوزير بإلغاء منصب المستشار المالى للوزارة بعد استقالة نبيل عبد البديع، وإلغاء منصب المتحدث الرسمى باسم "التعليم" بعد استقالة د. عادل عبد الغفار مكتفياً بإسناد كل شئون الإعلام لإدارة العلاقات العامة بديوان الوزارة.

فى السياق نفسه أكدت المصادر أن زكى بدر لم يبدِ اهتماماً بهجوم الدكتور محمود عابدين، مدير الأكاديمية المهنية للمعلمين، عليه بمجرد تقديمه استقالته واتهامه له بمعاملته بشكل يسىء له باعتباره المسئول الأول عن كل ما يخص تقويم المعلمين. 

وأشارت المصادر إلى توتر العلاقة بين "بدر" و"عابدين" منذ شهر فبراير الماضى بسبب قناعة الثانى بأن الوزير قام بتسريب مستندات لوسائل إعلام حكومية مفادها أن "عابدين" كان يتعمد وضع اسمه فى كشوف المكافآت الخاصة بأعمال امتحان الكادر لأكثر من مرة، وهى الحادثة التى تَبِعها سحب "بدر" لعدد من صلاحيات مدير الأكاديمية، وأضافت المصادر أن نهاية أغسطس ستشهد تصعيد عدد من قيادات الصف الثانى فى مناصب عليا بدلاً عن بعض المستقيلين.


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

*حملة أمنية تضبط 6 أنفاق برفح*

الثلاثاء، 24 أغسطس 2010 - 11:36






 أنفاق بين مصر وغزة لتهريب البضائع للقطاع 
رفح ـ عبد الحليم سالم


 

 
قال مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء، إنه تم ضبط 6 أنفاق بين مصر وقطاع غزة مخصصة لتهريب البضائع للقطاع، وذلك مساء أمس الاثنين، مضيفاً أن الحملة ضبطت أيضاً 4,5 طن من الأسمنت قرب 3 أنفاق فى منطقة خلاء وزراعات قرب العلامة الدولية الرابعة فى محيط منطقة بوابة صلاح الدين. 

وأوضح المصدر، أن إجمالى الأنفاق المضبوطة فى العام الحالى بلغ 562 نفقاً، مشيراً إلى صدور أحكام عديدة على عشرات المتعاملين مع الأنفاق من الجانب المصرى، إلا أن أغلبهم فى عداد الهاربين. 

ووفق مصدر مطلع فإن أكثر من 2000 فرد يواجهون أحكاماً غيابية بسبب تجارة الأنفاق.


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

الدستور 




 كاميليا شحاتة








أكد أحمد ضياء الدين- محافظ المنيا- أن لقاءه مع البابا شنودة الثالث لم يتطرق من قريب أو بعيد إلي الحديث عن أزمة بناء مطرانية مغاغة والعدوة.
وقال المحافظ علي هامش حفل إفطار الوحدة الوطنية بحضور القيادات الدينية بمحافظة المنيا من الجانبين أمس الأول غاب عنه الأنبا أغاثون- أسقف مغاغة والعدوة- إنه كان يتوقع كماً كبيراً من الشائعات مع هذه الزيارة.
وأضاف «ضياء الدين»: أردت أن أقول لهم إنني موجود مع البابا الذي نسمع دائماً منهم عن انتظار عودة البابا لعرض الملفات عليه واتصاله بالجهات العليا، وإن هذا الكارت الأحمر الذي تلعبون به وتشهرونه لا قيمة له في تغيير مسار أي قضية يحكمها إطار القانون وسط منظومة الدولة، وقد ذهبت إليه لتهنئته كما أنني معتاد علي زيارته كلما سمح لي الوقت.
ورفض المحافظ التعليق علي تطورات قضية اختفاء كاميليا شحاتة- زوجة كاهن دير مواس- ثم عودتها، قائلاً: ليس من الحكمة النفخ في هذه القضية حتي لا تحدث فتنة، فما الذي يكسبه الدين الإسلامي من إسلام سيدة أو عدم إسلامها، وما الذي يكسبه الأقباط من دخول أي عدد من المسلمين في ديانتهم؟!
في حين أكد النائب القبطي عيد لبيب خلال الحفل أن كل ما يتردد عن إسلام كاميليا غير صحيح، مؤكداً أنها مازالت سيدة مسيحية لا تعرف شيئاً عن الدين الإسلامي.


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

*المجلس الأعلى للطاقة: سياسة تخفيف أحمال الكهرباء مستمرة*

* كتب *  هشام عمر عبدالحليم ومحمد البدرى    ٢٤/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠

حسن يونس

قرر المجلس الأعلى للطاقة، برئاسة الدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء، استمرار العمل فى سياسة تخفيف الأحمال الكهربائية حتى الانتهاء من الموجة الحارة التى تشهدها مصر بحيث لا تزيد على ساعتين فى الأماكن الأكثر استهلاكا للكهرباء.
أعلن الدكتور مجدى راضى، المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء، أمس، عن أن قدرات إضافية فورية سيتم تزويد الشبكة القومية للكهرباء بها، حيث سيتم تزويد ٥٥٠ ميجاوات خلال أسبوعين ويتم ذلك من مصدرين هما محطة النوبارية، وكذلك دخول آخر التوربيدات السد العالى التى تتم صيانتها حاليا فى الخدمة، كما تتم إضافة ٧٠٠ ميجا قبل نهاية العام الجارى.
وأشار راضى إلى أن المجلس وافق على مقترح وزارة الكهرباء بتوفير نحو ١٠٠٠ ميجاوات من خلال خطة إسعافية، بإقامة عدد من المشروعات السريعة، لافتا إلى أن المجلس وافق على إقامة محطة كهرباء بالطاقة الشمسية بقدرة ١٠٠ ميجاوات بتكلفة ١٠٠ مليون جنيه، كما تم الإعلان عن منح ١٢ رخصة جديدة لإنشاء مصانع للأسمنت لتلبية احتياجات السوق.
فى سياق متصل، أعلنت وزارة الكهرباء والطاقة عن إعدادها «خطة إسعاف» لإنقاذ الشبكة الكهربائية ومواجهة انقطاع التيار، ورفضت الوزارة فى الوقت نفسه تحملها مسؤولية انقطاع التيار والمياه عن المستشفيات، مشيرةً إلى أنها تواجه عجزا ماليا يقدر بسبعة مليارات جنيه. وأوضح الدكتور محمد عوض، رئيس الشركة القابضة لكهرباء مصر، أن «الخطة«الإسعافية» لإنقاذ الشبكة والقضاء على انقطاعات التيار، تتضمن إنشاء ثمانى وحدات توليد متوسطة الحجم بتكلفة تزيد على ١٥٠ مليون دولار للمحطة الواحدة يمكن تشغيلها سريعاً ووضعها على خطة الإنتاج خلال عام.
وقال عوض، خلال مؤتمر صحفى عقده أمس فى مقر الوزارة، أن جميع محطات الكهرباء تعمل بأقصى طاقتها. وأشار إلى أن ما تردد عن نشر وحدات محطات توليد صغيرة لتوصيلها بالشركة المصرية الكهربائية سيكون بمثابة «البلى» فى شبكة عملاقة وهى غير اقتصادية وغير مفيدة، ولا يزيد إنتاجها على واحد ميجاوات، لافتا إلى أن حل مشكلة انقطاع الكهرباء يكمن فى ترشيد الكهرباء.
وأكد أن تحميل وزارة الكهرباء مشكلات وزارات أخرى مثل قطاعات المياه أو المستشفيات، هو بمثابة ظلم كبير لأحد أهم القطاعات، «لأن الأعطال التى تحدث داخل تلك الهيئات لا يكون للكهرباء دخل بها»، مشيراً إلى أن القانون يلزم تلك الهيئات بتوفير مولدات كهربائية احتياطية لتأمين احتياطاتها من الكهرباء.






*رئيس «القابضة للكهرباء» لـ«المصرى اليوم»: برنامج الترشيد واللمبات الموفرة لم ينجح بسبب تدنى أسعار الكهرباء*

* كتب *  عادل البهنساوى    ٢٤/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠قال الدكتور محمد عوض، رئيس الشركة القابضة لكهرباء مصر، إنه اضطر إلى الإعلان عن مشكلة نقص إمدادات الغاز لمحطات الكهرباء بعد أن تكررت عدة مرات حتى وصلت إلى ذروتها يوم ١٧ الماضى عندما فقدنا ١٦٠٠ميجاوات، وتسبب ذلك فى انقطاعات كبيرة للتيار الكهربائى فى ربوع البلاد بعد تخفيض أحمال المحطات بسبب ضعف الغاز.
وأضاف عوض، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «أصدرنا البيان من أجل التنبيه ليس أكثر وليس بهدف الإساءة إلى قطاع البترول»، مشيرا إلى أن ضغط الغاز فى محطات التوليد بدأ يتحسن بصورة تختلف عما كان من قبل، حيث بدأت المحطات تستقبل إمدادات الغاز إلى الحد المسموح به للتشغيل، وهى ٢٥ باراً بعد أن كانت الضغوط ١٨ و٢٠ و٢٢ بارا ولكنها ليست المتفق عليه فى التعاقدات وهو ألا يقل الضغط عن حدود ٢٧ بارا. 
وتابع: «إن مشكلة المازوت ليست وليدة الساعة أو هذه الأيام، وتحدثت بشأنها مع المسؤولين بقطاع البترول فى فبراير ٢٠٠٩، وبعدها فى اجتماعات عديدة، وقلنا لهم إن المازوت المورد إلى المحطات أثر على عمر المواسير ومكونات الغلايات فى محطات الوليدية وشبرا الخيمة وعتاقة وأبو سلطان، وكلفنا ذلك مئات الملايين»، موضحا أن مشكلة المازوت غير المطابق للمواصفات، مازالت تدرس وتناقش مع وزارة البترول للوصول إلى حل.
وأكد محمد عوض أنه عندما تحدث عن الغاز والمازوت كان هدفه بيان الأسباب الحقيقية وراء الانقطاعات التى تمت فى الفترة الماضية، ولم يخش على منصبه لأنه يؤمن بمبدأ توقع ما لا تتوقع ـ على حد قوله.
وأضاف: «عندما قابلنى وزير البترول ضحك فى وجهى وقال لى: عايز صورك تطلع فى الصحف يا دكتور عوض»، مشيرا إلى أنه فى المخاطبات التى تمت بين الكهرباء والقابضة للغازات للبحث فى مشكلة الغاز، برر المسؤولون بالشركة القابضة للغازات أسباب ضعف الضغوط بمشاكل الإنتاج واحتياجات المصانع المتزايدة للغاز وزيادة الاستهلاك فى السوق المحلية.
وأشار رئيس الشركة القابضة للكهرباء إلى أن القطاع لا يستطيع تسديد ما يطلبه البترول من فواتير لغاز المحطات لأن الدولة حددت لمحطات الكهرباء سعراً للوقود يصل إلى ١.٤ دولار للمليون وحدة حرارية، ونحن نسدد حسب الاتفاق الذى رعاه رئيس الوزراء، وأى زيادة فى أسعار الغاز على محطات الكهرباء سيقابلها ارتفاع كبير فى تكلفة الإنتاج وهذا سينعكس بصورة سلبية على أسعار الفواتير للناس فى الشارع لأن الحكومة مازالت تبيع الكهرباء بأسعار مدعمة خاصة الشرائح حتى استهلاك ٦٥٠ كيلووات، وأسعار الغاز عند الحدود المتفق عليها التى حددتها الدولة.
وكشف عوض عن أن زيادة أسعار الغاز التى وضعها قطاع البترول على المصانع تحصلها الكهرباء على الفاتورة وتذهب إلى البترول مباشرة، مؤكداً أن القابضة للكهرباء وردت لها ٣ مليارات جنيه قيمة الزيادات منذ عام ٢٠٠٨ وبمجرد تحصيلها. 
وقال عوض: «إن عملية تخفيف الأحمال تؤلمنا جدا لأنها تسبب مجهوداً كبيراً لكل العاملين بالقطاع ولا يوجد حل آخر وإلا انهارت الشبكة الناقلة للطاقة، والتخفيف لا يتعدى ٤% من المشتركين الذين يصل عددهم إلى نحو ٢٦ مليون مشترك، كما أن الاستهلاك زاد هذا الصيف عن المخطط له بنحو ١٢٠٠ ميجاوات من ٢٢.٢ ألف إلى ٢٣.٤ ألف ميجاوات بسبب الزيادات فى محطات المياه والصرف وإنارة العشوائيات ومشروع «ابنى بيتك»، 
وتساءل: «هل ٤% تخفيف أحمال كثيرة بالقياس لعدد المشتركين حتى يتعرض القطاع لهذا الهجوم ليلاً ونهاراً وينسى الناس الإنجازات الكبيرة التى تحققت سواء فى محطات التوليد العملاقة التى بنيت فى السنوات الأخيرة الماضية أو شبكات النقل والتوزيع وكلها من موارد ذاتية للقطاع دون تحمل الدولة أى أعباء مالية من الموازنة العامة؟». 
وأضاف أنه بالرغم من أن حجم العجز بين المصروفات والإيرادات سيزيد هذا العام على ٧ مليارات جنيه إلا أن القطاع يتحمل ويدبر حاله من موارده الخاصة، داعيا جموع المشتركين إلى الترشيد، وقال: «حافظوا على ثروة بلادكم من مصادر الطاقة لأن أى زيادات غير منطقية وغير مبررة فى الاستهلاك تعنى إهداراً للغاز والبترول وهى ثروة الأجيال المقبلة التى يجب على الجميع الحفاظ عليها». 
وطالب عوض المستشفيات ومحطات المياه والمبانى التى ترتفع إلى نحو ٢٠ دوراً باستخدام وحدات ديزل احتياطية حتى لا تتعرض لأى أخطار، وفى الوقت نفسه لا نلوم قطاع الكهرباء فمن الوارد حدوث انقطاع فى الكهرباء نتيجة عطل أو خروج كابل وليس بالضرورة نتيجة تخفيف أحمال، فماذا ستفعل هذه الجهات وقتها، وماذا سيفعل العواجيز وكبار السن إذا تعطل بهم أسانسير بسبب فصل الكهرباء لأى سبب؟
واعترف عوض بأنه رغم جهود القطاع فى التوعية بعملية الترشيد ودعم مشروع اللمبات الموفرة للمنازل إلا أن هذه الأساليب لم تؤت ثمارها، وأرجع السبب فى ذلك إلى تدنى أسعار الكهرباء فى مصر، واستسهال الناس ذلك، مشيرا إلى أن انخفاض التعريفة هو السبب الرئيسى لعدم نجاح برنامج الترشيد.
وعن العجز المتوقع للإمدادات عام ٢٠١١ قال محمد عوض: «إن هذا مرتبط بدرجات الحرارة، التى لو تحسنت فى الصيف المقبل فلن يكون هناك عجز فى الطاقة، والقطاع وضع خططه على أسوأ الظروف لمواجهة ما قد يحدث لاحقاً، وسندخل ٦٠٠ميجاوات من غرب القاهرة، ولدينا برنامج لعمل عمرات جسيمة لبعض الوحدات، وهناك خطط لتزويد الشبكة بوحدات جديدة وكل هذه البرامج كافية لملاحقة أى عجز محتمل فى الطاقة العام المقبل».
وأوضح أن الاتفاق مع مجموعة الخرافى لبناء محطة فى منطقة غرب دمياط لم يتم بعد وينتظر مراجعة اتفاق الغاز مع البترول والموافقة عليه، وأى اتفاق بالأمر المباشر من هذا النوع لابد أن تتوافر فيه كل عناصر الشفافية والوضوح بناء على توجيهات الدولة فى هذه الأمور، والتأخير فى طرح كراسة الشروط لمحطة «ديروط» بالبحيرة حتى الآن سببه أن الدراسة لم تكتمل وبسبب عدم رد الشركة القابضة للغازات على طلب إمدادات الغاز للمحطة حتى الآن وهو ما يعطل إجراءات المناقصة.
وقال محمد عوض إن تمويلات الخطة الخمسية ٢٠١٢/٢٠١٧ تم توفيرها لعدة محطات منها شمال الجيزة وبنها والسويس، وهناك مفاوضات مع مؤسسات تمويل دولية لتمويل محطة جنوب حلوان، مشيرا إلى أن محطة توليد العياط ستطرح على القطاع الخاص بنظام BOO، عندما تنتهى الشركة القابضة من مناقصة ديروط. 
وأضاف: «إن هناك مشكلة أساسية تواجهنا عند فتح الباب أمام القطاع الخاص لبناء محطات، وهى أن المحطات التى تقام عبر المستثمرين يتم توريد الطاقة منها إلى الوزارة بسعر، ويتم بيعها للجمهور بسعر التعريفة الحكومية المقررة، والفرق تتحمله شركات وهيئات القطاع، وهو ما يمثل عبئا إضافيا على وزارة الكهرباء».


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

*حوار فى مائدة الرحمن*

* بقلم*   جلال عامر    ٢٤/ ٨/ ٢٠١٠- كل عام وأنتم بخير.. يعنى عم «كمال» مش باين السنة دى؟
- عمك «كمال» مشغول فى رمضان بيلاعب الوزير «قطع نور» هوه ماسك طرف والوزير ماسك طرف ويشوفوا مين يقطع أكتر.
- هوه طرف والوزير طرف لكن التاكسى لازم يرتاح.
- طيب وفين عم «حسن»؟
- عمك «حسن» عقبالك يا عم.
- ماله؟
- تعيش انت.
- بيقولوا السنة الجاية الظروف هتتغير ومش هنتعب ونيجى موائد الرحمن والأكل هيوصل لنا لحد بيوتنا.
- إزاى؟
- بواسطة منظمات الإغاثة!
- حرام عليك ده إحنا عندنا قمح يكفينا ٤ شهور ومسلسلات تكفينا ٤ سنين ولو كل مواطن هيحط حلقة واحدة فى رغيف هيشبع.. ناولنى الميه من قدامك.
- هوه كل شوية ناولنى الميه ما تركب لك موتور.
- وأنا ابنى وزعوه على مائدة رحمن بعيدة فى الجيزة ومفيش فيها «باص».
- مش فيها لحمة؟
- أبداً دى عاملها واحد مدرس وبدل اللحمة بيديهم إنجليزى إضافى وكل شوية وزير التعليم بينط لهم ومش عارف أعمل إيه؟
- اعمل له بدل مع أى حد.
- أنا عايز أجيبه هنا مطرحى.
- بس ده يبقى توريث.
- طيب أعمل إيه هوه عايز ييجى هنا والناس هنا بيحبونى وعايزنى أنا وهوه كرسى واحد.. أعمل إيه؟
- خلاص هاته وقعده على حجرك.


----------

